# NVidia - Aktuell verschickte NDA mit zweifelhaften Passagen



## FrozenPie (25. Juni 2018)

Wie heise.de vor etwa einer Stunde berichtete, verschickt NVidia USA aktuell eine NDA, die sich gewaschen hat.

Eine NDA (Non-Disclosure Agreement) ist eine Vertraulichkeitsvereinbarung, welche Journalisten unterschreiben müssen um vor Release Testexemplare erhalten und Testen zu können.

Das aktuell verschickte NDA beinhaltet allerdings Passagen, welche den Journalisten, die sie unterschreiben, jegliche freie und neutrale Berichterstattung untersagen. So gibt es Abschnitte wie z.B.



> Der Empfänger verwendet vertrauliche Informationen ausschließlich zu Gunsten von Nvidia.



oder


> Der Schutz von Informationen, die ein Geschäftsgeheimnis darstellen, erlischt nie.




Was von diesen Passagen zu halten ist, darf sich nun jeder selbst denken.

Heise.de hat die vollständige, nicht unterschriebene, NDA ihrem Artikel angefügt.

Quelle: In eigener Sache: Nvidia-NDA als Maulkorb fur Journalisten


*UPDATE 1:*
Stellungnahme von PCGH


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Okay, hier also unsere/meine Stellungnahme. Die ist nicht vom Hausjuristen geprüft, weil wir keinen haben. Aber ich habe jetzt mehr als 20 Jahre Erfahrung mit NDAs und einen ganzen Schrank voll von den Dingern. Das muss ja auch was zählen.
> 
> In dem Zusammenhang verweise ich auch auf die beiden Stellungnahmen des geschätzten Kollegen Igor Wallossek von Tom's Hardware Deutschland (Tomshw.de, 3D Center) und auch auf die Stellungnahme von Computerbase.
> 
> ...





*UPDATE 2:*
CB hat das NDA wohl unterschrieben, auch wenn sie es, ihrer Meinung nach anders auslegen.


			
				ComputerBase.de schrieb:
			
		

> Unserer Einschätzung nach ändert das von Heise publizierte und *von uns in der Tat unterschriebene NDA* nichts an unserer bisherigen Arbeitsweise bei der Berichterstattung über Nvidia, auch wenn der Wortlaut für denjenigen, der im Alltag nichts mit NDAs zu tun hat, ganz anders wirkt.


Die volle Stellungnahme CBs findet ihr, wenn ihr der Quelle folgt.


Quelle: News - In eigener Sache: Stellungnahme zum Nvidia-NDA | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2018)

Da bin ich aber ehrlich gespannt wer den Knebelvertrag für Testkarten und Klicks unterzeichnet und wer eher seine journalistische Integrität wahren will und nicht unterschreibt.
Man kann den Test auch noch später bringen wenn die Karten kaufbar sind und dafür unabhängig berichten. Auf die zwei Wochen kommts nach 2 Jahren warten nun auch nicht mehr an.

Erst mal Lob an Heise für ihre Konsequenz.


----------



## chaotium (25. Juni 2018)

Das wollte ich auch schreiben, warten bis kommt und dann kaufen. Vielleicht ist ein Händler so freundlich und leiht eine Karte aus


----------



## McZonk (25. Juni 2018)

Derart offensichtlicher Zwang zu selektivem Journalismus ist wirklich eine neue Dimension und richtig harter Tobak - integres Handeln wird wohl immer mehr zum seltenen Kulturgut. Kudos an Heise das Thema so offen zu kommunizieren und damit den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen zu haben. Bezugsquellen für Testkarten haben sie hoffentlich auch noch an zahlreichen anderen Stellen.


----------



## lutari (25. Juni 2018)

Wenn es die erste Aktion von Nvidia wäre, dann würde ich es noch verzeihen.
Nach dem Partnerprogramm die nächste Frechheit.


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Juni 2018)

lutari schrieb:


> Wenn es die erste Aktion von Nvidia wäre, dann würde ich es noch verzeihen.
> Nach dem Partnerprogramm die nächste Frechheit.


Ganz ehrlich: Egal was man sich vorher geleistet hat und was nicht. Eine Vereinbahrung, die *Journalisten* quasi zu *Promotern* degradiert, da absolut jede Neutralität durch eine Unterschrift unter diesem Dokument flöten geht, ist absolut unverzeihlich. Das hat nichts mehr mit Geheimhaltung von Informationen zu tun, sondern schon eher mit deren Manipulation.
Das ganze sieht stark nach "Friss oder stirb!" aus, da diejenigen, die sich nicht dieser Gängelung und Bevormundung hingeben, keine Exemplare vorab erhalten und so eben auch keine Einnahmen durch Artikel zum Release generieren können, was ja deren Existenzgrundlage ist.

Ich bin persönlich mal gespannt, welche Hardware-Seiten ebenfalls noch ein Statement dazu abgeben. Man müsste ja dann auch eigentlich erkennen, welche Seiten diese NDA unterzeichnet haben indem man einfach darauf achtet welche Seiten synchron ihre Tests veröffentlichen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2018)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Man müsste ja dann auch eigentlich erkennen, welche Seiten diese NDA unterzeichnet haben indem man einfach darauf achtet welche Seiten synchron ihre Tests veröffentlichen.



Es dürfte recht simpel sein: Wer pünktlich zum Ablauf des NDAs den Test online stellt hat wohl unterschrieben... und wird fortan als unglaubwürdig dastehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...Man kann den Test auch noch später bringen wenn die Karten kaufbar sind


Und wer bezahlt die Karten dann? Frag mal "Onkel Thilo", ob er es gut findet, sämtliche Hardware selber zu kaufen.

Aber gut, Nvidia schneidet sich damit ins eigenen Fleisch. Wieder ein Grund, zu AMD zu wechseln. Mir reichen vor allem 
die immer schlechter werdenden Nvidia Treiber langsa,. Der letzte restlos stabile war 372.70


----------



## homeboy93 (25. Juni 2018)

Nvidia kann sich sowas halt leisten, die werden ihre Karten auch nach diesem Skandal weiterhin an den Mann (&die Frau) bringen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wer bezahlt die Karten dann? Frag mal "Onkel Thilo", ob er es gut findet, sämtliche Hardware selber zu kaufen.



Das ist natürlich ein Punkt. Aber selbst hier würde ich falls es wirtschaftlich nicht handelbar ist eher entscheiden, eben keinen Test zu bringen (wohl aber einen Artikel warum es keinen gibt...) und später evtl. Tests von Customerkarten ausführlich zu bringen die die Boardpartner als Leihgabe zum Test anbieten.

Vielleicht testet Raff ja auch seine eigene Karte die er sich sicher zulegt... *duckundweg*


----------



## chaotium (25. Juni 2018)

Ich denke als Hersteller kann man sich ja Pluspunkte ergauern, wenn man was leiht.


----------



## Chatstar (25. Juni 2018)

Wenn das stimmt, ist das ne ganz mieser Dick-Move von NV und sowas hat nicht hingenommen zu werden!
Wenn das keine Konsequenzen für NV hat, frage ich mich in welcher Welt wir eigentlich angelangt sind?


----------



## Placebo (25. Juni 2018)

Nach der Aktion mit dem Partnerprogramm überrascht das mich jetzt weniger als es sonst eigentlich sollte


----------



## lutari (25. Juni 2018)

@Placebo:

Einerseits ja, aber nach der Aktion wäre ich erstmal kleinlaut und würde Gras über die Sache wachsen lassen, wenn ich so gescheitert wäre. Direkt danach das nächste Ding zu bringen ist schon sehr arrogant.


----------



## TheOnLY (25. Juni 2018)

Aus dieser Veröffentlichung wird NVIDIA bestimmt lernen.
Demnächst gibt ein NDA bevor man  das richtige NDA erhält.


----------



## Chatstar (25. Juni 2018)

Für mein Dafürhalten ist Nvidia nicht mehr kaufbar und solange da nicht mehr User drauf kommen, wird sich nichts ändern!


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2018)

TheOnLY schrieb:


> Aus dieser Veröffentlichung wird NVIDIA bestimmt lernen.
> Demnächst gibt ein NDA bevor man  das richtige NDA erhält.



Das wird nicht funktionieren weil auch das NDA fürs NDA nicht unterschrieben werden muss und veröffentlicht werden könnte.
Was dagegen funktioniert und sicherlich so kommt ist, dass Heise garantiert nicht mehr gefragt wird ob sie gegen ein NDA ein Vorabmuster erhalten wollen.

Am Ende bekommen eben nur noch die "Journalisten" ein Testmuster die brav pro-NV berichten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...Am Ende bekommen eben nur noch die "Journalisten" ein Testmuster die brav pro-NV berichten.


Und wir wissen dann, welche Magazine wir nach veröffentlich eines Testes am Releasetag nicht mehr zu lesen brauchen


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2018)

Ich frag mich ja echt, wieso nVidia die letzte Zeit von Fettnäpfchen zu Fettnäpfchen hüpft. Sei es die Holzgrafikkarte, "Kommunikationsprobleme", Partnerprogramme, nun so nen Müll...aus technischer Sicht haben die doch solche Schwachsinnigkeiten gar nicht nötig, oder wollen die ihr Monopol mutwillig verhindern?
Ich bin zwar eher der AMD-Mensch, trotzdem erkenne ich die Leistungen von nVidia (technisch) an, ihre Aktion sind allerdings schon recht witzig, aus Nichtkäufersicht.


----------



## Edelhamster (25. Juni 2018)

Für meine FX5200 habe ich damals noch ein "Brunnenloch" ausgehoben um mir diese zu finanzieren.
Als die 6600GT kam war ich bei meinem Cousin und wir haben zusammen ganz Geesthacht abgeklappert um mit Gartenarbeit ein paar Kröten für den Kauf dieser Graka zu bekommen.
Für das 7900GT Sli-Gespann musste dann schon ein kleiner Job neben der Schule, in der RMA-Abteilung eines örtlichen PC-Shops, her.
Ich will euch hier ja nicht meine Lebensgeschichte erzählen, aber Freunde was meint Ihr, was werde ich für eine GTX2080 tun? 
Richtig, ich genieße weiterhin meine Vega / FreeSync Kombo 

Echt traurig Nvidia!


----------



## NatokWa (25. Juni 2018)

Ich weiß nicht so recht worüber ihr euch eigendlich aufregt .

Im Endeffekt haben die "fraglichen" Passagen schlicht die Kernaussage : Was wir als Geheimniss (Betriebsgeheimnis) einstufen BLEIBT ein Betriebsgeheimnis egal was passiert (Was völlig normal in ALLEN Branchen ist) + Wenn ihr VOR dem ENDE des NDA irgendwas über die Karten sagt dann hat das Positiv zu sein . 
Wenn das jetzt beides schlimm sein soll , so würde ich dazu raten sich NIEMALS zu Alpha's (Hard UND Software) an zu melden die unter einem NDA stehen , da steht dergleichen fast grundsätzlich drinne weil es NORMAL ist , vor allem das man nichtr SCHLECHT über das getestete reden darf solange der NDA noch besteht , streng genommen darf man schließlich GARnicht drüber reden/schreiben !!

Aber is klar , kann jetzt den gleichen Spruch wie so mancher anderer bringen nur mit vertauschen Rollen : Würde AMD das machen würde es einfach stillschweigend hingenommen aber es ist ja das BÖSE NVidia Monster .....


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2018)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja echt, wieso nVidia die letzte Zeit von Fettnäpfchen zu Fettnäpfchen hüpft.


Weil sie es sich bedenkenlos leisten können, da der allergrößte Teil der Kundschaft blind NV kauft und sich für solche "Skandale" nen feuchten Kehricht interessiert.

Die machen sowas wie die Nummer hier ja nicht weil sie blöd sind sondern weil sie schlau sind. Wir drei Nerds hier ärgern uns über die Praktiken und vielleicht gibts sonstnoch ne handvoll Leute die hinter die Kulissen blicken. Der bei weitem größte teil der Leute dagegen kauft die nächste NVidia-Karte weil Nvidia draufsteht oder gibt höchstens noch "GTX irgendwas test" bei Google ein und landet auf einem der Tests die per Vertrag nur gutes schreiben dürfen.

Man muss einfach so ehrlich sein und sich eingestehen, dass die paar verärgerten User hier im Verglecih zum großen desinformierten Mob da draußen Nvidia gepflegt am Ar*** vorbeigehen kann.

Persönlich kann man sich jetzt die ethische Frage stellen "Stelle ich mich dagegen und kaufe kein NV mehr im Wissen, dass es an der Situation nichts ändert oder nutze ich das System für mich aus, kaufe ein paar NV-Aktien und nehme ein Stück vom Kuchen mit?"... 



NatokWa schrieb:


> Aber is klar , kann jetzt den gleichen Spruch wie so mancher anderer  bringen nur mit vertauschen Rollen : Würde AMD das machen würde es  einfach stillschweigend hingenommen aber es ist ja das BÖSE NVidia  Monster .....


Sagen wir mal so - außer dem "bösen NVidia Monster" hat noch keiner so ein NDA rausgehauen das einem Journalisten verbietet, bis 5 Jahre NACH Veröffentlichung des Produktes noch nichts schlechtes darüber schreiben zu dürfen. 
Stell dir mal vor das hätte bei Maxwell jeder unterschrieben - bis heute hätte niemand darüber berichten dürfen wie die 4 GB vRAM der GTX970 so angebunden sind. Ist schließlich noch keine 5 Jahre her und sicherlich auch "Betriebsgeheimnis".


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2018)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die jouranlistische Speerspitze im Hardware-Segement geschlossen gegen so eine Verschwiegenheitsklausel vorgeht und lieber verpsätet berichtet, als durch den Hersteller beeinflusst. 

PCGH hat glücklicherweise weitere verlässliche Partner, wie z.B. Alternate, welche mit Sicherheit einspringen um Testsamples bereitzustellen. Ich würde aber erst einmal abwarten. In manchen Regionen dieses Planeten mag so ein Vorgehen seitens Nvidias vielleicht ohne Probleme durchgehen, aber der deutsche Markt hat sicher auch ein wenig Einfluss. Abwarten!


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil sie es sich bedenkenlos leisten können, da der allergrößte Teil der Kundschaft blind NV kauft und sich für solche "Skandale" nen feuchten Kehricht interessiert.
> 
> Die machen sowas wie die Nummer hier ja nicht weil sie blöd sind sondern weil sie schlau sind. Wir drei Nerds hier ärgern uns über die Praktiken und vielleicht gibts sonstnoch ne handvoll Leute die hinter die Kulissen blicken. Der bei weitem größte teil der Leute dagegen kauft die nächste NVidia-Karte weil Nvidia draufsteht oder gibt höchstens noch "GTX irgendwas test" bei Google ein und landet auf einem der Tests die per Vertrag nur gutes schreiben dürfen.



Es gibt ja im Grunde nix an den Grafikkarten auszusetzen, nVidia bastelt ja nunmal die besten Grafikkarten. Deswegen raff ich's ja nicht, das man sich ständig selbst auf's Maul haut und potentielleKunden vergrault.


----------



## defender197899 (25. Juni 2018)

Dann könnten sie  erst zum Release der Custom Karten testen  denn auf die Founders Edition die Hand drauf  wer welche bekommt.  Aber wenn alle deutschen PC Jounalisten sich einig sind wäre das schon mal ein Erfolg gegen Nvidia . Hab mir im Dezember schon Zähneknirschend  ne 1080 geholt  obwohl ich eher ne Vega Custom haben wollte  aber der Preis  plus  neues Netzteil war zuviel . Schade das in so einem Fall die Kartellbehörden nichts machen können.
Leider gibt es genug Fanboys die sich bedenkenlos  beim Release wieder Nvidia Karten kaufen egal zu welchem Preis.
Es werden immer mehr Konzerne auf der Welt die ihre Marktmacht ausnutzen , der Markt regelt halt nicht alles  der Markt muss reguliert werden.


----------



## VikingGe (25. Juni 2018)

Also irgendwie... sie bauen zweifellos gute Hardware, dominieren nicht wenige der Märkte, die sie bedienen, die Konkurrenz ist so schwach wie noch nie, und _trotzdem_ greifen sie mit solchen Aktionen mit aller Regelmäßigkeit metertief ins Klo. Kann mir das mal irgendjemand erklären?


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juni 2018)

GPP war schon dreist, aber wenn Medien erpresst werden sollen ist das ne ganz andere Hausnummer. Bin gespannt was PCGH dazu bringt. Wenn sie nix bringen ist keine Antwort in dem Fall auch ne Antwort und man kann seine Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2018)

Hat PCGH eigentlich unterschrieben?


----------



## Trefoil80 (25. Juni 2018)

Hab' ich (sowohl mich als auch PCGH) ebenfalls gefragt:

"Maulkorb"-NDA von nVidia und PCGH

Ergebnis: Der Admin Klutten macht den Thread zu...ohne Begründung 
Ist das Thema vielleicht zu unangenehm für den Computec-Verlag?


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2018)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Ergebnis: Der Admin Klutten macht den Thread zu...ohne Begründung



Das ist so nicht richtig! Ich habe einen Hinweis gegeben, wo die Diskussion zu führen ist und den Weg hast du scheinbar gefunden.

Wenn du es wie in der PN ausführlicher möchtest, dann gerne auch noch einmal hier. Zu verbergen gibt es nichts.



> Es gibt einen Grundsatz im Forum und der lautet, dass nicht an mehreren  Fronten diskutiert wird. Die Threads, sei es nun deiner oder eben die  anderer User haben in der Diskussion ein einziges Ziel, welches nicht im  jetzt dritten Thread aufgearbeitet werden müssen.


----------



## Chatstar (25. Juni 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht worüber ihr euch eigendlich aufregt .
> 
> Im Endeffekt haben die "fraglichen" Passagen schlicht die Kernaussage : Was wir als Geheimniss (Betriebsgeheimnis) einstufen BLEIBT ein Betriebsgeheimnis egal was passiert (Was völlig normal in ALLEN Branchen ist) + Wenn ihr VOR dem ENDE des NDA irgendwas über die Karten sagt dann hat das Positiv zu sein .
> Wenn das jetzt beides schlimm sein soll , so würde ich dazu raten sich NIEMALS zu Alpha's (Hard UND Software) an zu melden die unter einem NDA stehen , da steht dergleichen fast grundsätzlich drinne weil es NORMAL ist , vor allem das man nichtr SCHLECHT über das getestete reden darf solange der NDA noch besteht , streng genommen darf man schließlich GARnicht drüber reden/schreiben !!
> ...



Es sind genau solche User Kommentare, die die Situation erst soweit gebracht haben! ):


----------



## Trefoil80 (25. Juni 2018)

@Klutten
Naja, ich habe darum gebeten, den Thread wieder aufzumachen.
Es geht ja nicht nur um das NDA selbst (Thema der User-News), sondern darum, wie PCGH damit umgeht (anderes Thema).
Aber da sind wird halt nicht einer Meinung. Ich hoffe nicht, dass der Wunsch bezügl. einer Antwort seitens der PCGH-Redaktion in diesem schon mehrseitigen Thread untergeht...


----------



## bath92 (25. Juni 2018)

Starker Tobak, wenn sich das so bewahrheitet. 

Man könnte meinen Nvidia hätte aufgrund der derzeitigen Markt- und Konkurrenzsituation so etwas nicht nötig.
Außerdem gibt es bereits jetzt genug Hardwareseiten und YouTuber die für Nvidia die Produktplatzierung übernehmen ohne auch nur in irgendeiner Form das Produkt tatsächlich zu testen.


----------



## Katharsas (25. Juni 2018)

Ich wurde auch hierher verlegt, deswegen packe ich die relevanten Abschnitte mal hier rein. Die NDA enthält u.a. folgendene Abschnitte (englisch):

"3. Use Restriction:
Recepient shall use Confidential Information solely for the benefit of NVIDIA and shall not:
(a) post news stories based on Confidential Information,
(b) post Confidential Information regarding NVIDIA invitations and special press events;
(c) post Confidential Information on public or private forums or used discussion websites;
(d) post videos "predicting" or "hypothesizing" about future announcements using Confidential Information as a basis ofr a story;
(e) post to social media channels any Confidential Information or "conjecture" based on Confidential Information;
(f) threaten to expose Confidential Information, unless paid in cash or ad dollars;
(g) sell or broker Confidential Information or products before, during, or after a launch;
(h) disclose confidential login information for a system to allow others to gain access to Confidential Information"

sowie

*"Confidential Information shall mean any and all technical and non-technical information [...]"*


Das eigentliche Problem scheint zu sein, dass sich das nicht wie üblich nur auf bestimmte Produkte und einen genauen Zeitraum bezieht, sondern auf ALLES was von NVIDIA kommt, für 5 Jahre bzw. für alle Zeit, vollkommen uneingeschränkt.


----------



## SilentHunter (25. Juni 2018)

Das ist echter Sprengstoff von NV .

Quelle:In eigener Sache: Nvidia-NDA als Maulkorb fur Journalisten |
    heise online
So heißt es (ins Deutsche übersetzt): "Der Empfänger verwendet   vertrauliche Informationen ausschließlich zu Gunsten von Nvidia". Anders   ausgedrückt: Journalisten dürfen nur das schreiben, was Nvidia in den   Kram passt. Damit degradiert Nvidia die unabhängige Presse zu einem   Marketing-Instrument. 
 Und es geht noch weiter: "Ungeachtet des Ablaufs dieser Vereinbarung   erlöschen die Verpflichtungen des Empfängers in Bezug auf jegliche   vertrauliche Information fünf Jahre nach dem Datum ihrer Weitergabe an   den Empfänger." Wer dieses Nvidia-NDA unterschreibt, muss sich also fünf   Jahre lang dem Willen des amerikanischen Herstellers beugen –   veröffentlicht man etwas in dieser Zeit ohne Erlaubnis, droht der   Klagehammer.
 Doch Nvidia geht noch weiter: "Der Schutz von Informationen, die ein   Geschäftsgeheimnis darstellen, erlischt nie." Mit anderen Worten: Wenn   Nvidia meint, es handele sich bei einer Information um ein   Geschäftsgeheimnis, dann darf der Journalisten im schlimmsten Fall nie   darüber sprechen.


----------



## hugo-03 (25. Juni 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht worüber ihr euch eigendlich aufregt .
> 
> Im Endeffekt haben die "fraglichen" Passagen schlicht die Kernaussage : Was wir als Geheimniss (Betriebsgeheimnis) einstufen BLEIBT ein Betriebsgeheimnis egal was passiert (Was völlig normal in ALLEN Branchen ist) + Wenn ihr VOR dem ENDE des NDA irgendwas über die Karten sagt dann hat das Positiv zu sein .
> Wenn das jetzt beides schlimm sein soll , so würde ich dazu raten sich NIEMALS zu Alpha's (Hard UND Software) an zu melden die unter einem NDA stehen , da steht dergleichen fast grundsätzlich drinne weil es NORMAL ist , vor allem das man nichtr SCHLECHT über das getestete reden darf solange der NDA noch besteht , streng genommen darf man schließlich GARnicht drüber reden/schreiben !!
> ...



Das Problem ist das dann bestimmt Sachen wie bei der GTX 970 3,5GB Vram auf einmal "Geschäftsgeheimnisse" sind und man nichts schreiben darf, geschweige "So heißt es (ins Deutsche übersetzt): "Der Empfänger verwendet vertrauliche Informationen ausschließlich zu Gunsten von Nvidia"."


----------



## Jeretxxo (25. Juni 2018)

Schon merkwürdig das weder CB noch PCGH bisher auch nur irgendwas zu dem Thema gesagt haben.
Ich hoffe das beide Redaktionen sich nicht als Marketing Werkzeug benutzen lassen und neutralen Journalismus betreiben. 


Dickes Ding Nvidia und das auch noch so kurz nach dem GPP...
(Möglicherweise gibt es da sogar einen Zusammenhang... oder eine neue GTX 970 nur diesmal ohne unangenehme Berichterstattung, mag's mir gar nicht vorstellen.)


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Juni 2018)

CB und PCGH haben (rechtlich gesehen) die Hosen voll und wissen vermutlich nicht ob sie darüber berichten dürfen ohne juristische Konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen.

Alleine das zeigt, dass Nvidia nie auf Augenhöhe und mit (ernstgemeintem) Respekt Partner, Journalisten oder sonstige Gegenüber behandelt.

Edit: Einschüchterungspolitik und Allmachtsphantasien (hier bezogen auf die IT-Welt) sind despotische Kennzeichen und daher kann man auch ruhig mal Ross und Reiter nennen: Jensen Huang wird allmählich (größen)wahnsinnig.


----------



## bath92 (25. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> CB und PCGH haben (rechtlich gesehen) die Hosen voll und wissen vermutlich nicht ob sie darüber berichten dürfen ohne juristische Konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen.



Kann gut sein, dass auch schon ein Bericht darüber gegen die Bedingungen verstößt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass auch schon ein Bericht darüber gegen die Bedingungen verstößt.



Wenn man das Ding unterschrieben hat (was ich nicht weiß ob dem so ist) auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Trefoil80 (25. Juni 2018)

Eigentlich kann man es so zusammenfassen: Wenn von der Redaktion nicht ganz schnell ein Dementi kommt, war es das mit der Glaubwürdigkeit von zukünftigen nVidia-Tests auf PCGH...


----------



## defender197899 (25. Juni 2018)

Wenn Heise das kann könnten CB und PCGH das auch  wenn sie keinen Vertrag unterschrieben haben .
Wenn dem so sein sollte dann haben beide Portale ihre Glaubwürdigkeit verlohren , sprich Gafikkartentest nur noch von Heise.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2018)

Die News ist von 17:32. Da kann keine Redaktion der Welt heute noch eine abgestimmte Reaktion drauf geben.
Je nach dem wie die Mühlen in den verschiedenen Redaktionen mahlen kann es durchaus sein dass noch weder bei CB noch bei PCGH jemand ausserhalb der Rechtsabteilung etwas von der NDA gesehen hat.


----------



## butter_milch (25. Juni 2018)

Und noch keine Stellungsnahme seitens PCGH, ohoh


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Juni 2018)

Angeblich wurden die Verträge am 20. verschickt unhd sollten bis spätesten 22. unterschrieben werden. Heute haben wir den 25., das Kind wäre also schon in den Brunnen gefallen.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juni 2018)

Gibts da nicht auch ne Widerrufsfrist? ^^

Ich hoffe ja mal dass die Zahl derer die unterschrieben haben sehr sehr klein (und unbedeutend) bleibt....


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja mal dass die Zahl derer die unterschrieben haben sehr sehr klein (und unbedeutend) bleibt....



Nach dem Motto: nVidia bringt neue Generation raus und keiner merkts!?


----------



## bath92 (25. Juni 2018)

Das Thema kocht ja jetzt die letzten Stunden an verschieden Stellen hoch. Wenn im Laufe des morgigen Tages nichts bei PCGH, CB, LUXX und Co. zu
lesen ist, kann man schon fast von einer Unterschrift des Vertrages ausgehen. Man kann bloß hoffen, dass möglichst viele nicht zugestimmt haben.

Nvidia testet im Moment anscheinend aus, was mit ihrem Marktanteil maximal möglich ist. Nachdem dem Motto: Wenn es von den Kunden/Medien geschluckt wird gut für uns.
Wenn nicht, rudern wir halt wieder zurück (vgl. Vorgehen GPP). Der Nutzen bei Erfolg überwiegt einfach den Schaden bei einem Scheitern.

Außerdem hinterfragt ein Großteil der GPU-Käufer bestimmt nicht so kritisch wie ein paar Nerds in den einschlägigen Foren.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Juni 2018)

Für neue Grafikkarten will Nvidia wohl wirklich kein Geld mehr von mir.
Dabei ist das durch das GPP eigentlich schon für lange Zeit sicher gewesen ...


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht auch ne Widerrufsfrist? ^^
> 
> Ich hoffe ja mal dass die Zahl derer die unterschrieben haben sehr sehr klein (und unbedeutend) bleibt....



Bei ner NDA geschrieben von amerikanischen Anwälten, das glaubst doch selbst nicht.
Die ganze Sache ist schon ein dicker Hund und man muss auch sagen dass das Thema in Bezug auf PCGH natürlich für uns als Leser dieser Interessant ist.

Jetzt jedoch nach einigen Stunden da um die Uhrzeit noch ne Stellungnahme zu erwarten ist aber etwas übertrieben.
Egal was PCGH mit einer solchen NDA gemacht hat, eine Stellungnahme dazu wäre für Sie in egal welche Richtung heikel. 

Wenn man die NDA *unterzeichnet* hat, ist es fragwürdig ob man dies auch kolportieren dürfte in dem Zusammenhang. Die Reaktion der User hier dürfte recht eindeutig ausfallen in diesem Fall.
Wenn man die NDA *nicht unterzeichnet* hat, dann will man es sich trotz alledem nicht direkt mit diesem BigPlayer verscherzen, würde also seine Aussagen wohl gut abwägen.Sich unnötig mit Nvidia anzulegen ist nicht gut für eine Redaktion bei einem Dipolaren Marktabschnitt.


----------



## defender197899 (25. Juni 2018)

Warum kann aber Heise es sich leisten  nicht zu unterschreiben ?


----------



## Chatstar (25. Juni 2018)

Das hat eher mit Normen und Werten zu tun, als mit leisten können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Warum kann aber Heise es sich leisten  nicht zu unterschreiben ?



Heise ist ein vergleichsweise sehr großer Laden - da arbeiten Größenordnung 1000 Mitarbeiter. Das ist eine geringfügig andere Nummer als PCGH oder CBase und vergleichbare.

Dennoch ists natürlich am Ende eine Entscheidung ob man unterschreibt oder nicht und ob und wie man die Entscheidung kommuniziert die von deutlich mehr abhängen sollte als von der reinen (kurzfristigen) finanziellen Auswirkung.

Wie gesagt, lasst den Kollegen von PCGH und den Mitbewerbern die noch nichts zu dem Thema gesagt haben weil es schlicht die Zeit für eine fundierte Aussage noch nicht gab (nach Redaktionsschluss!) die Zeit sich zu äußern. Je nachdem wie diese Äußerungen ausfallen kann man dann immer noch weiter diskutieren. So bringt das an der Front zunächst nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2018)

Heise ist allerdings tatsächlich signifikant größer als PCGH.
Edit: Langsamer mit viel weniger Text  .


----------



## MircoSfot (25. Juni 2018)

Sollte man jetzt PCGH.de von der Fav- Liste streichen? Ja! Tschüss! Hier steht doch eh nur das was die Ur-Quelle will. Wozu gibt es eigentlich noch Journalisten?


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Juni 2018)

Ich erwarte/erhoffe mir in den nächsten Tagen dennoch von folgenden Seiten eine Stellungnahme:
PCGH, Computerbase, Tomshardware.de, GamersNexus, Golem.

Je mehr Publikationen sich gegen solches Verhalten stellen, desto schwieriger wird es für die jeweilige Firma/Nvidia.
Letztendlich muss man eben entscheiden, für wen man seine Inhalte eigentlich erstellt.


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juni 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Das hat eher mit Normen und Werten zu tun, als mit leisten können.



Und nebenbei hat man der Konkurrenz damit ein dickes Ei ins Nest gelegt indem man es nach Ende der Frist veröffentlicht.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2018)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man es so zusammenfassen: Wenn von der Redaktion nicht ganz schnell ein Dementi kommt, war es das mit der Glaubwürdigkeit von zukünftigen nVidia-Tests auf PCGH...



Mit Grafikkartentests allgemein. 

Dazu könnte Nvidia im nächsten Update fordern, das AMD-Karten nur noch negativ erwähnt werden dürfen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2018)

Das Thema ist denke ich nicht so schnell vom Tisch, das GPP konnte man ja noch fadenscheinig relativieren,aber hier ist der Text verfügbar und für jeden einsehbar, die Passagen kann man wirklich nur als kritisch interpretieren, da gibts kaum Spielraum zu einer günstigen Auslegung. Bin gespannt was sich zu dem Thema die Tage noch entwickelt.

PCGH jetzt aber direkt an den Pranger zu stellen halte ich für falsch, das ist reine Spekulation und ich habe bisher noch nie einen Grund gehabt an den PCGH Artikel zu zweifeln in Bezug auf Seriosität.


----------



## homeboy93 (25. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> PCGH jetzt aber direkt an den Pranger zu stellen halte ich für falsch, das ist reine Spekulation und ich habe bisher noch nie einen Grund gehabt an den PCGH Artikel zu zweifeln in Bezug auf Seriosität.



Sehe ich genauso, wird wohl die Tage ein Statement kommen hoffe ich.


----------



## facehugger (25. Juni 2018)

Wehret den Anfängen. Je mehr Redaktionen sich dazu entscheiden, dieses äußerst fragwürdige NDA nicht zu unterzeichnen, desto eher wird Nvidia wohl ähnlich wie beim GPP zurückrudern. Ich schließ mich da einigen Aussagen an, die wollen nur austesten, wie weit sie gehen können. Im Moment können die sich leider (fast) alles erlauben...

Heise bekommt auf jeden Fall für den Artikel meinen Respekt und meine Anerkennung Morgen werden wir wohl alle schlauer sein...

Gruß


----------



## Oromis16 (25. Juni 2018)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle betonen, dass Ende des Monats und damit wahrscheinlich (afair) Abgabe für die Printartikel ist. Gemäß dem guten alten "Redaktions-Weekly" kriecht die halbe Redaktion also ohnehin auf dem Zahnfleisch - da kann sich die Antwort imho berechtigt etwas verzögern


----------



## Herbststurm (25. Juni 2018)

Redaktionen & Journalisten die das Ding unterschreiben, werden für mich unglaubwürdig, weil ich mich nicht mehr darauf verlassen kann, dass Alle wichtigen Informationen zu einem Produkt offen und korrekt publiziert werden.  
( geschönte Werbung bringt der Hersteller eines Produkts schon zur Genüge selbst )

Außerdem kann man sich nicht mehr darauf verlassen, dass solche Redaktionen sich nicht auch von Anderen Firmen knebeln & fesseln lassen.

Unterm Strich kann man sagen, dass ist mal wieder ein starkes Stück was Nvidia da vom Stapel gelassen hat, ich hoffe die Medienwelt stellt sich mehrheitlich dagegen. 
( gibt leider immer welche die so etwas aus welchen Gründen auch immer unterschreiben )


----------



## Edelhamster (25. Juni 2018)

Wie ist das denn zu verstehen?

_3. Use Restriction:__
Recepient shall use Confidential Information solely for the benefit of NVIDIA and shall not:
...
__(d) post videos "predicting" or "hypothesizing" about future announcements using Confidential Information as a basis ofr a story;
...

_Wäre schon mies, wenn damit sowas unterbunden werden würde 
http://vcdn.computec.de/ct/2014/4/57511_sd.mp4


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. Juni 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn zu verstehen?
> 
> _3. Use Restriction:__
> Recepient shall use Confidential Information solely for the benefit of NVIDIA and shall not:
> ...



Das heißt, dass du kein Video drehen darfst, in dem du über Informationen spekulierst (vor Ablauf des NDA), die du bereits besitzt. 

Was ich mich frage ist, ob "confidential information" eben noch confidential sind, wenn die Grafikkarte in den Verkauf geht bzw. die NDA-Frist abgelaufen ist.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Juni 2018)

Hier wird sich wieder aufgeregt wegen Kleinigkeiten, sobald Turing erscheint wird diese wieder gefeiert und von allen hoch gelobt. Alles was außen rum passiert interessiert keinen und ist schnell wieder vergessen.
ich vergesse solche Sachen nicht, auch nicht von Intel. Deshalb unterstütze ich diese Firmen nicht. Solange es noch dumme Leute für die nur Max Leistung zählt und die solche Praktiken unterstützen wird das nie aufhören! Zum Glück gibt es aktuell noch Alternativen, und dabei bleibe ich auch!
nvidia braucht anscheinend noch einen richtigen Denkzettel, die gpp Geschichte hat anscheinend nicht gereicht.


----------



## Rollora (26. Juni 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es dürfte recht simpel sein: Wer pünktlich zum Ablauf des NDAs den Test online stellt hat wohl unterschrieben... und wird fortan als unglaubwürdig dastehen.


Unter den belesenen Foristen ja, den Rest kümmerts wenig. PCGH wird wohl auch weiterhin gelesen, wenn sie pünktlich um 1 Minute nach Ablauf des NDAs den Test Online stellen. Wetten?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juni 2018)

Das Problem ist ja, dass PCGH kaum eine andere Wahl hätte, als das NDA zu unterzeichnen (weswegen ich persönlich auch davon ausgehe, dass sie es leider getan haben). Wenn man mit PC-Hardware eh nur einen sehr nischigen Bereich abdeckt und dann bei einer der oder für Spieler sogar der wichtigsten Komponente gegenüber der Konkurrenz ins Hintertreffen gerät, kann das schnell existenzgefährdend werden.

Umso schlimmer wird das ganze, wenn eine asoziale Klitsche wie NVidia zusätzlich Druck aufbaut, indem man den Redaktionen das Messer auf die Brust setzt und nur zwei Tage zum Unterzeichnen lässt. Da ist keine Zeit für große rechtliche Prüfungen und eine eingehende Absprache mit anderen Redaktionen, um das Vorgehen abzustimmen. Und genau das weiß und bezweckt NVidia damit. Zeitlichen und rechtlichen Drück aufbauen, um die Redaktionen einzuschüchtern.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Juni 2018)

7 Seiten und kein einziger Beitrag von PCGH. Wäre schon interessant wie sie sich entschieden haben.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt haben die "fraglichen" Passagen schlicht die Kernaussage : Was wir als Geheimniss (Betriebsgeheimnis) einstufen BLEIBT ein Betriebsgeheimnis egal was passiert (Was völlig normal in ALLEN Branchen ist) + Wenn ihr VOR dem ENDE des NDA irgendwas über die Karten sagt dann hat das Positiv zu sein .
> Wenn das jetzt beides schlimm sein soll , so würde ich dazu raten sich NIEMALS zu Alpha's (Hard UND Software) an zu melden die unter einem NDA stehen , da steht dergleichen fast grundsätzlich drinne weil es NORMAL ist , vor allem das man nichtr SCHLECHT über das getestete reden darf solange der NDA noch besteht , streng genommen darf man schließlich GARnicht drüber reden/schreiben !!



Ich hab das NDA jetzt grob durchgewälzt (vor allem die kritisierten Punkte) und sehe eigentlich keinen wirklichen unüblichen Punkt der zu kritisieren ist.
Ich hab das in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben und möchte gerne erfahren wo man hier glaubt die absolut kritischen Punkte zu sehen?

Vor Fall des NDA kann Nvidia natürlich bestimmen welche Informationen über ein Produkt herausgegeben werden und im Prinzip auch wie die Berichterstattung dazu aussieht,
denn die Karten sind ja nicht draußen.
Es kann doch absolut jeder Tester dann nachdem das NDA gefallen ist, die zuvor ermittelten Werte an die Öffentlichkeit herausgeben.
Erinnert irgendwie an die Guidelines wie man mit einer Nvidia Karte benchen soll, die an den Pressemails mit angefügt waren.
Da gab es auch einen Aufschrei. Natürlich hat sich niemand dran gehalten.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so - außer dem "bösen NVidia Monster" hat noch keiner so ein NDA rausgehauen das einem Journalisten verbietet, bis 5 Jahre NACH Veröffentlichung des Produktes noch nichts schlechtes darüber schreiben zu dürfen.



Wo soll das denn in der NDA stehen, dass man 5 Jahre nichts schlechtes über ein Produkt schreiben darf?
Du darfst hierzu nur nicht für Betriebsgeheimnisse (kein Mensch weiß was Nvidia darunter versteht) Nvidia als Quelle verwenden und das rausposaunen.
Wenn es einen weiteren Speicherskandal gibt oder geben sollte, dann wird der sowieso gefunden, denn Nvidia wird es den Journalisten garantiert nicht als Betriebsgeheimnis verraten.



Katharsas schrieb:


> "3. Use Restriction:
> Recepient shall use Confidential Information solely for the benefit of NVIDIA and shall not:
> (a) post news stories based on Confidential Information,
> (b) post Confidential Information regarding NVIDIA invitations and special press events;
> ...



Also das ist doch absoluter Standard und Bestandteil jedes NDAs.
Bitte die Diskussion etwas sachorientierter führen, wo genau liegt denn das Problem bei diesem NDA konkret?


----------



## sterreich (26. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wir wissen dann, welche Magazine wir nach veröffentlich eines Testes am Releasetag nicht mehr zu lesen brauchen



Leider auch nicht ganz, da man über andere Quellen immer Samples bekommen kann. Gamers Nexus z.B. hat sich nach den ungleichen Release-Klauseln für TR für Ryzen 2 anderweitig nach Quellen umgesehen und die HW so sogar früher bekommen und hätten, da nicht durch NDA gebunden, deutlich früher veröffentlichen können.
Aus Respekt gegenüber Kollegen und aus Professionalität hat man zeitgleich mit anderen released.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die News ist von 17:32. Da kann keine Redaktion der Welt heute noch eine abgestimmte Reaktion drauf geben.
> Je nach dem wie die Mühlen in den verschiedenen Redaktionen mahlen kann es durchaus sein dass noch weder bei CB noch bei PCGH jemand ausserhalb der Rechtsabteilung etwas von der NDA gesehen hat.


Und er betrifft eine NDA vom 20. Juni, die bis zum 22. unterzeichnet werden musste. Heißt man hätte auch schon früher darüber berichten können.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Heise ist ein vergleichsweise sehr großer Laden - da arbeiten Größenordnung 1000 Mitarbeiter. Das ist eine geringfügig andere Nummer als PCGH oder CBase und vergleichbare.
> 
> Dennoch ists natürlich am Ende eine Entscheidung ob man unterschreibt oder nicht und ob und wie man die Entscheidung kommuniziert die von deutlich mehr abhängen sollte als von der reinen (kurzfristigen) finanziellen Auswirkung.
> 
> Wie gesagt, lasst den Kollegen von PCGH und den Mitbewerbern die noch nichts zu dem Thema gesagt haben weil es schlicht die Zeit für eine fundierte Aussage noch nicht gab (nach Redaktionsschluss!) die Zeit sich zu äußern. Je nachdem wie diese Äußerungen ausfallen kann man dann immer noch weiter diskutieren. So bringt das an der Front zunächst nichts.


Man muss auch dazu sagen, das heise ein breiteres Spektrum abdeckt und sie generell nicht soooo auf (Gaming-)Hardware-Tests spezialisiert sind. Oder liest hier jemand primär die GPU und CPU Tests von heise?
Da fällt der Wegfall von Nvidia-Tests nicht so ins Gewicht. Bei PCGH ist das übertrieben ausgedrückt ein Viertel der interessanten Artikel (Intel CPU, AMD CPU, AMD GPU, Nvidia GPU)


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man es so zusammenfassen: Wenn von der Redaktion nicht ganz schnell ein Dementi kommt, war es das mit der Glaubwürdigkeit von zukünftigen nVidia-Tests auf PCGH...



Nvidia schreibt natürlich mit diesem NDA alles vor. Getestet dürfen nur noch Gameworksspiele in bestimmten Auflösungen und Gameworksfeatures die bei AMD Tests aktiviert sein müssen.
Vorrangig UE4 Spiele, AMD Evolved Spiele müssen komplett aus dem Parkour genommen werden.

Ich finde es wirklich absolut unangebracht über die Glaubwürdigkeit der PCGH herzuziehen und denen die Pistole auf die Brust zu setzen.
Was soll bitte so schlimm an diesem NDA sein? Ihr macht euch wirklich verrückt.

Klar GPP, das war ein durchsichtiger Versuch von Nvidia, aber an diesem NDA hier kann ich wirklich nichts dramatisches finden.

Denkst du Nvidia hat vor dass du mit Ihren Informationen hausieren gehst, bzw Artikel verfasst, wenn Nvidia das nicht vorsieht?
Wie kommt man denn hier im Thread darauf man soll 5 Jahre über alles die Klappe halten, versteh ich nicht.



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Sollte man jetzt PCGH.de von der Fav- Liste streichen? Ja! Tschüss! Hier steht doch eh nur das was die Ur-Quelle will. Wozu gibt es eigentlich noch Journalisten?



Oh Man.
Von der PCGH kamen immer wieder Gerüchte, wenn die ursprüngliche Quelle eine andere ist, die kein NDA unterschrieben hat.
Dann wird halt auf diese Quelle verwiesen und darüber berichtet, so wie immer.
Hast du in deinem Leben schonmal so eine NDA vorher gesehen oder dazu recherchiert? Das haben vielleicht 1% der User und genau deshalb gibt es hier jetzt diesen Shitstorm.



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist, ob "confidential information" eben noch confidential sind, wenn die Grafikkarte in den Verkauf geht bzw. die NDA-Frist abgelaufen ist.



Natürlich nicht, nur die Infos die als Betriebsgeheimnisse von Nvidia eingestuft werden, wobei das so eine Standardfloskel ist, Betriebsgeheimnisse wird dir Nvidia sicherlich nicht verraten.
Es ändert sich doch absolut rein gar nichts. Das sind die gleichen NDAs die es schon vor Jahren gegeben hat und wenn Heise prinzipiell dieses NDA nicht unterzeichnet, dann bekommen sie halt keine Vorabinformationen und müssen sie woanders abschreiben.

Dass Heise keine Grafikkarten mehr zum Testen bekommen soll, ist wieder etwas ganz anderes und reine Spekulation.


----------



## Katharsas (26. Juni 2018)

Es ist natürlich davon auszugehen, das sämtliche auf Hardware spezialisierten Zeitschriften/Seiten unterzeichnet haben. Denen bleibt wohl kaum eine Wahl. Heise ist nicht primär Gamer-Hardware, ebenso wie Golem.

Die Frage ist, ob ein Unternehmen wie PCGH von NVIDIA verklagt werden kann, falls es Informationen rausgibt, die man zwar auch von NVIDIA erhalten hat, die man aber auch von woanders hat, vor allem wenn man diese andere Quelle schützen will. Dann kommt NVIDIA uns sagt: Ihr habt die NDA verletzt, und PCGH sagt: Nee, wir ham das von woanders, aber wir wollen keine Namen nennen... klingt vor einem Richter nicht besonders glaubwürdig. Und es sollte klar sein, dass das Schützen von Quellen extrem wichtig ist, wenn es gegen so mächtige Unternehmen geht.

Aber generell an die Leute, die meinen, dass solche NDAs woanders Standard sind:

1. Laut Heise geht diese NDA weit über das hinaus, was man dort als "Standard-NDA" gewohnt ist. Wie gesagt, es geht hier nicht nur darum, Produkt-Informationen bis zum Produkt-Launch zu schützen. Es geht hier darum, das ALLE Information, die irgendwie von NVIDIA stammen, AUF UNBEGRENZTE ZEIT nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen, solange sie nicht öffentlich bekannt sind ("Der Schutz von Informationen, die ein Geschäftsgeheimnis darstellen, erlischt nie." Und "Geschäftsgeheimnis" kann beliebig von NVIDIA definiert werden).

2. Nur weil woanders schon das Haus brennt, muss man nicht sein eigenes auch anzünden. Durch die Annahme solcher NDAs rückt meiner Meinung nach das auch so schon schwer erreichbare Ziel des "unabhängigen Journalismuses" in unerreichbare Ferne. Das gilt für alle NDAs dieser Art, und diese Art von Praxis sollte angeprangert werden.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

Katharsas schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob ein Unternehmen wie PCGH von NVIDIA verklagt werden kann, falls es Informationen rausgibt, die man zwar auch von NVIDIA erhalten hat, die man aber auch von woanders hat, vor allem wenn man diese andere Quelle schützen will. Dann kommt NVIDIA uns sagt: Ihr habt die NDA verletzt, und PCGH sagt: Nee, wir ham das von woanders, aber wir wollen keine Namen nennen... klingt vor einem Richter nicht besonders glaubwürdig.



Das Spielchen gibt es jetzt bereits seit Jahrzehnten und nun wird sich drüber aufgeregt? Really?



Katharsas schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich davon auszugehen, das sämtliche auf Hardware spezialisierten Zeitschriften/Seiten unterzeichnet haben.



Sicher haben die unterzeichnet, völlig zu recht, weils eben nichts besondres ist.
Die Ansicht ist sicherlich sehr sehr unbeliebt, deckt sich aber mit einigen Beiträgen im Netz.


----------



## Katharsas (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das Spielchen gibt es jetzt bereits seit Jahrzehnten und nun wird sich drüber aufgeregt? Really?



Was genau wundert dich? Es geht hier auch darum, dass Journalismus und NDAs grundlegend kollidieren. Bestimmt schon seit Jahren, aber das macht es nicht besser.
Ob z.B. irgendein Beta-Tester bei irgendeinem Spiel ne NDA unterschreibt interessiert keine Sau, weil niemand von dem einen unabhängigen Bericht über das Spiel erwartet.
Eine bessere Gelegenheit als dieser Heise Artikel, umd mal grundlegend diese NDA-Praxis zu kritisieren gibt es ja wohl kaum.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

Katharsas schrieb:


> Was genau wundert dich?



Dass man sich fragt wieso Computerbase, PCGH etc. nur Gerüchte von anderen Webseiten im Vorfeld eines Launchs aufgreifen, weil man die eigenen Informationen eben wegen des NDAs nicht veröffentlicht.
Es wird sogar auf dubiose Vorabtests verlinkt und darüber berichtet, das ist doch ganz normal, solange die Quelle nicht die eigene ist.



> Es geht hier auch darum, dass Journalismus und NDAs grundlegend kollidieren.



Wieso soll da irgendetwas kollidieren? Entweder ich unterschreibe ein NDA und entscheide mich dafür Informationen aus eigener Quelle zu veröffentlichen, wann ein Unternehmen das für richtig hält, oder ich entscheide mich dagegen und erhalte eventuell im Gegenzug keine Testsamples, wie HT4U einst.
Anandtech hat zum Beispiel schon x mal versehentlich das NDA gebrochen und bekommen immernoch samples.



> Eine bessere Gelegenheit als dieser Heise Artikel, umd mal grundlegend diese NDA-Praxis zu kritisieren gibt es ja wohl kaum.



Eigentlich nicht, weil die Kritik nicht sachgerecht ist und man damit der PCGH selbst nur an den Karren fährt.
Finde ich nicht gut dass es diesen Thread gibt, sollte geschlossen werden, oder auf ein anderes Forum das kein NDA unterzeichnet hat ausgegliedert werden.
Am Ende wird es nur darauf hinauslaufen, dass so getan wird als wäre CB, PCGH, usw. usf nicht mehr neutral - was absoluter Quatsch ist.
CB hat das erkannt und den Thread dementsprechend gesperrt und PCGH wäre schlau, selbiges auch zu tun, oder irgendwie Stellung zu nehmen und erstmal erklären für was ein NDA überhaupt da ist.

Anandtech sagt folgendes dazu:



> Since I've had a few people ask me about NDAs today.
> 1) NDAs are typically under NDA. So if I'm under NDA, I'm not going to be able to tell you.
> 2) I don't sign NDAs I have an issue with. I've sent NDAs back before to get them altered; we've never not come to an agreement (1/2)
> 3) AnandTech has never been sued or otherwise threatened with an NDA (at least under my watch; can't speak for Anand)
> ...



Ryan Smith auf Twitter: "Since I've had a few people ask me about NDAs today.
1) NDAs are typically under NDA. So if I'm under NDA, I'm not going to be able to tell you.
2) I don't sign NDAs I have an issue with. I've sent NDAs back before to get them altered; we've never not come to an agreement (1/2)"

Hört sich für mich nach einem Sturm im Wasserglas an.


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. Juni 2018)

Also Schaffe89, bitte lies wenigstens erstmal die Nachrichten bei Heise oder besser, lies das NDA.

Das der Thread bei CB geschlossen wurde, hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, das CB das NDA unterschrieben hat oder nicht, dort hat einfach nur ein Mod (keiner aus der Redaktion btw.) den Thread vorerst geschlossen, bevor weitere Vermutungen aufgestellt werden und ggf. eine richtige Stellungnahme verfasst wurde.


Wenn du nicht einmal die Basis verstanden hast, über die hier diskutiert wird, dann hör auf Unsinn zu reden oder deine Unwissenheit weiter zu verbreiten. Danke.


----------



## Rolk (26. Juni 2018)

So eine NDA passt genau ins Schema dieser Firma.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (26. Juni 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich erwarte/erhoffe mir in den nächsten Tagen dennoch von folgenden Seiten eine Stellungnahme:
> PCGH, Computerbase, Tomshardware.de, GamersNexus, Golem..



Da ich hier nicht auf mich direkt verlinken möchte, kann man meine Meinung dazu im 3DC nachlesen (dieser Post und bitte auch die dann noch folgenden), mit einem Link zu meiner "Stellungnahme" inklusive. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu schreiben und ich finde es gut, wie es PCGH und CB handhaben. Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## skylow23 (26. Juni 2018)

Mal angenommen, alle Computerzeitschriften in D-Land würden aufhören über Nvidia zu berichten, das wäre wohl auch sehr intressant


----------



## Rolk (26. Juni 2018)

Mal angenommen, alle Computerzeitschriften in D-Land würden das NDA einfach ignorieren wäre mir lieber.


----------



## skylow23 (26. Juni 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, alle Computerzeitschriften in D-Land würden das NDA einfach ignorieren wäre mir lieber.



Da wird es wohl keinen einheitliche Linie geben...


----------



## Jocotty (26. Juni 2018)

FormatC schrieb:


> Da ich hier nicht auf mich direkt verlinken möchte, kann man meine Meinung dazu im 3DC nachlesen (dieser Post und bitte auch die dann noch folgenden), mit einem Link zu meiner "Stellungnahme" inklusive. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu schreiben und ich finde es gut, wie es PCGH und CB handhaben. Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.



Und trotzdem ist man beeinflusst, weil im Falle eines Falles Nvidia einem wohl nicht mehr mit Informationen versorgt.
UND noch viel schlimmer: Der Ruf jeder Zeitschrift die es unterschrieben hat, hat spätestens jetzt gelitten und wird in Zukunft sehr kritisch beäugt werden.
Insbesondere wenn man über Vorgänge nicht öffentlich Sprechen darf, kann so etwas zu einem Geschmäckle werden...



Katharsas schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich davon auszugehen, das  sämtliche auf Hardware spezialisierten Zeitschriften/Seiten  unterzeichnet haben. Denen bleibt wohl kaum eine Wahl. Heise ist nicht  primär Gamer-Hardware, ebenso wie Golem.



Die sich genau in diesem moment sehr hervortun hätten können.
Man hat immer eine Wahl. Qualität heißt nicht, dass man einen Test zum Fall der NDA veröffentlichen muss...
Hat/Hätte man wirklich keine Wahl, dann ist man kein Journalist mehr, denn dann hat man dessen Grundsätze über Bord geworfen....


----------



## PolluxFix (26. Juni 2018)

Aha, es wird also unterschrieben, weil es in Deutschland rechtlich nicht bindend ist. Und wenn in 2 Wochen die angepasste Version für den deutschen Rechtsraum kommt? Unterschreibt man es dann auch, um sein eigenes Geschäftsmodell nicht zu gefährden?


----------



## yummycandy (26. Juni 2018)

PolluxFix schrieb:


> Aha, es wird also unterschrieben, weil es in Deutschland rechtlich nicht bindend ist. Und wenn in 2 Wochen die angepasste Version für den deutschen Rechtsraum kommt? Unterschreibt man es dann auch, um sein eigenes Geschäftsmodell nicht zu gefährden?



Igor hat das schon gut geschrieben. Er hat sich beraten lassen und kam zu der Ansicht, daß ihm rechtlich keine Gefahr durch das NDA entsteht, auch wenn er einige Punkte nicht beachtet. Sollte es in Zukunft restriktiver formuliert sein, wird er es wohl weniger leicht unterschreiben. 

(ich will ihm da keinerlei Handlung unterstellen)

So muß eben jede Redaktion ihre eigenen Schlüsse ziehen, wobei ich es nicht unterschrieben hätte.


----------



## D3N$0 (26. Juni 2018)

Ob das NDA bei uns anwendbar ist ober nicht wäre mir selbst völlig egal, dieses Scheinheilige Vorgehen es dennoch zu unterzeichnen nur um sich danach nicht daran zu halten ist doch ein Witz?! Dann hätte man es von anfang an gleich nicht unterzeichnen sollen. Aber hauptsache der Rubel rollt...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (26. Juni 2018)

Selbstzitat:



> Noch einmal zum Verständnis dessen, wie ich das NDA interpretiere:
> Es ist nichts als eine Art mit der ultraheißen Nadel gestrickter  Warnschuss der von der Gerüchteküche mittlerweile grandios bis zum  Grünanlaufen Genervten an all diejenigen, die entweder fleißig  mitgekocht, die Rezepte geliefert oder zumindest das Resultat verköstigt  und öffentlich ausdiskutiert haben...
> 
> Wenn ich die NDA-Dokumente von NV, AMD und Intel so vergleiche, dann  wüsste ich nicht genau zu sagen, welches der Pamphlete mir mehr  Unbehagen bereitet. Das aktuelle von NV sieht dermaßen heiß  zusammengestrickt aus, dass ich mir nicht mal sicher bin, ob das ein  Anwalt wirklich bis zum Ende durchdacht hat. Von den Medien- und  Imageberatern mal ganz abgesehen...
> ...



Geschäftsmodell?  Bitte nicht so abwertend. Vielleicht hat auch der eine oder andere selbstgefällige Kritiker in der Vergangenheit mal registriert, das gerade bei uns Karten getestet wurde, die so nie offiziell verfügbar waren oder gesampelt wurden.  Es gibt zig Möglichkeiten, auch ohne NDAs wirtschaftlich gut klarkommen. Ich habe z.B, bei Intel seit 6 jahren kein NDA mehr unterschrieben - weil ich es Dank meiner "Lieferstruktur"  gar nicht für notwendig erachte. Es lässt sich Vieles nämlich auch so organisieren. Nur blenden die meisten aus, dass man nicht unbedingt stets und ständig an allen Fronten Krieg führen muss. Diese etwas banale Trumpifikation des gewissengesteuerten Mehrfrontenkrieges kann man nur verlieren. Ich mache meine Arbeit so, wie ich es denke, am besten tun zu können. Einschließlich aller dazugehörigen Rahmenbedingungen. Einschließlich möglicher oder unmöglicher Konsequenzen.


----------



## PolluxFix (26. Juni 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Igor hat das schon gut geschrieben. Er hat sich beraten lassen und kam zu der Ansicht, daß ihm rechtlich keine Gefahr durch das NDA entsteht, auch wenn er einige Punkte nicht beachtet. Sollte es in Zukunft restriktiver formuliert sein, wird er es wohl weniger leicht unterschreiben.
> 
> (ich will ihm da keinerlei Handlung unterstellen)
> 
> So muß eben jede Redaktion ihre eigenen Schlüsse ziehen, wobei ich es nicht unterschrieben hätte.



Ich möchte da eigentlich auch niemanden für verurteilen. Ich mache mir tatsächlich nur Sorgen, wie sich diese Entwicklung auf die gesamte Berichterstattung auswirken wird. Gerade kleine Publikationen können es sich nach meinem Verständnis gar nicht leisten, das nicht zu unterschreiben.


----------



## yummycandy (26. Juni 2018)

PolluxFix schrieb:


> Ich möchte da eigentlich auch niemanden für verurteilen. Ich mache mir tatsächlich nur Sorgen, wie sich diese Entwicklung auf die gesamte Berichterstattung auswirken wird. Gerade kleine Publikationen können es sich nach meinem Verständnis gar nicht leisten, das nicht zu unterschreiben.



Ja, das sehe ich auch kommen. Bei jeder Veröffentlichung im Hinterkopf zu haben, ach, ich hab ja das NDA unterschrieben, stelle ich mir auch nicht sonderlich sinnvoll vor. Gerade, wenn es sich um ein so schwammig formuliertes handelt.

Edit: Btw. Leo hat das gut ausformuliert -> Neues nVidia-NDA verdongelt die Fachpresse | 3DCenter.org


----------



## ShiftyBro (26. Juni 2018)

Puh ey, ich bin eigentlich hier her gekommen, weil ich mir sicher war, von der PCGH ein ähnliches statement wie das von Heise zu lesen. Ich bin nun doch etwas verdutzt, dass dieses ausgeblieben ist - wie man sich täuschen kann.

Dann muss ich wohl 5 Jahre warten, bevor ich mir die nächsten Grafikkartentests der PCGH reinziehen kann.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Juni 2018)

ShiftyBro schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl 5 Jahre warten, bevor ich mir die nächsten Grafikkartentests der PCGH reinziehen kann.


Sollte PCGH das unterschrieben haben, dürften 5 Jahre nicht reichen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,

gebt mir bitte mal ein paar Minuten Zeit, da eine anständige Stellungnahme auszuformulieren, die möglichst keine Fragen offen lässt. Der Heise-Artikel kam unvorbereitet und sehr spät am Abend.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Juni 2018)

Da haben wir doch eine erste Reaktion....

Diese nda Geschichte wirft für mich weitere fragen auf was in Richtung Manipulation(vllt sogar Software) geht. 
Betrogen wird heutzutage überall wie wir ja alle wissen, deshalb sollte man vllt mal in alle Richtungen recherchieren. Und nicht nur bei den Grafikkarten.
Vllt sollte nur noch auf „only one“ Systemen getestet werden, ohne fremdsoftware der Konkurrenz?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> gebt mir bitte mal ein paar Minuten Zeit, da eine anständige Stellungnahme auszuformulieren, die möglichst keine Fragen offen lässt. Der Heise-Artikel kam unvorbereitet und sehr spät am Abend.



Wir haben Zeit. Lieber eine langsame, dafür aber durchdachte Reaktion, als ein Schnellschuss.


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Juni 2018)

Ich Frage mich ob GPP damit unter NDA fällt?


----------



## Ray2015 (26. Juni 2018)

Gäbe es doch nur AMD Karten die ganz vorne mit spielen können. Ich würde direkt wechseln. Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass ich mit der nächsten oder übernächsten Generation wechseln kann.


----------



## Nuallan (26. Juni 2018)

CB Statement: NVidia NDA| Seite 5 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Juni 2018)

Nuallan schrieb:


> CB Statement: NVidia NDA| Seite 5 | ComputerBase Forum



Das relativ einiges wobei ich mich frage warum die Interpretation so unterschiedlich ausfällt?


----------



## Rodny (26. Juni 2018)

Meiner Vermutung nach macht das Nvidia weil sie vorhaben die noch am Lager verbliebenen Chips, welche die Miner nicht mehr wollen, mit neuem Namen unter die Leute zu bringen.


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2018)

Rodny schrieb:


> Meiner Vermutung nach macht das Nvidia weil sie vorhaben die noch am Lager verbliebenen Chips, welche die Miner nicht mehr wollen, mit neuem Namen unter die Leute zu bringen.



Was ja überhaupt kein Problem ist wenn der Preis stimmt und die Produktverpackung keine neue Generation verspricht.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht einmal die Basis verstanden hast, über die hier diskutiert wird, dann hör auf Unsinn zu reden oder deine Unwissenheit weiter zu verbreiten. Danke.



Ja was ist denn die konkrete Basis? Wenn Igor nicht weiss ob er NV oder AMD NDAs schlimmer findet, dann reicht mir das als Stellungnahme aus.
Das einzige was man effektiv daraus zu befürchten hat ist, dass die Gerüchte vielleicht weniger werden, die Berichterstattung bleibt natürlich wie gewohnt kritisch.


----------



## pilzsammler2002 (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja was ist denn die konkrete Basis? Wenn Igor nicht weiss ob er NV oder AMD NDAs schlimmer findet, dann reicht mir das als Stellungnahme aus.
> Das einzige was man effektiv daraus zu befürchten hat ist, dass die Gerüchte vielleicht weniger werden, die Berichterstattung bleibt natürlich wie gewohnt kritisch.



Nope nope nope... 
Igor hat es zwar unterschrieben aber irgendwie auch nur weil er es für anfechtbar hält bzw. nicht "gültig" in DE/EU... In so einem Fall hätte ich es einfach nicht unterschrieben...

Da nicht nur Heise kritik übt (siehe hwluxx) brauch man sich das nicht schön reden. Ich bin echt gespannt auf die Antwort von pcgh...


----------



## SKYNET-1 (26. Juni 2018)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Gäbe es doch nur AMD Karten die ganz vorne mit spielen können. Ich würde direkt wechseln. Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass ich mit der nächsten oder übernächsten Generation wechseln kann.



naja, in allen neu erschienenen games performen die vegas doch überproportional gut 



pilzsammler2002 schrieb:


> Nope nope nope...
> Igor hat es zwar unterschrieben aber irgendwie auch nur weil er es für anfechtbar hält bzw. nicht "gültig" in DE/EU... In so einem Fall hätte ich es einfach nicht unterschrieben...
> 
> Da nicht nur Heise kritik übt (siehe hwluxx) brauch man sich das nicht schön reden. Ich bin echt gespannt auf die Antwort von pcgh...



das problem ist eher, das ggf. das als vertrag unter geschäftspartnern ausgelegt wird, dann ist das ding auch in der EU rechtsgültig, und fall doch nicht, sollten sich leute die das ding unterzeichnet haben und dann "brechen" hüten in die USA zu reisen, weil dann werden die grad am flughafen einkassiert.


----------



## Ryle (26. Juni 2018)

GPP gibt es doch überhaupt nicht mehr.

Und zu dem NDA wird wohl viel hineininterpretiert was so inhaltlich gar nicht drin steht.

Zunächst einmal ist es fraglich, ob so ein NDA bei uns rechtlich überhaupt bestand hat, denn einfach mal so die Pressefreiheit und freie Meinungsäußerung per NDA aushebeln geht zumindest bei uns wohl kaum.
Und wenn, dann muss NV jede Art von als geheim eingestuften Informationen auch immer als solche deklarieren. Andernfalls würde das grundsätzlich ja für jede noch nicht öffentliche Information gelten.

Was hier aber mehrfach falsch interpretiert wird:
Nach offizieller Veröffentlichung und wenn das NDA fällt, steht es natürlich jedem frei sich auch negativ dazu zu äußern. Du darfst nur vorher nichts berichten, auch keine Mutmaßungen und News schreiben wenn es Leaks von anderer Stelle aus gab. 

Eigentlich versucht man nur Leaks zu stopfen. Warum das allerdings als übergreifendes NDA ohne direkten Zusammenhang mit einem Produkstart und mit dieser wirklich fragwürdigen 5 Jahres Klausel geschieht ist mir auch nicht wirklich klar. Allerdings steht es ja jedem frei das NDA einfach zu ignorieren und zu schauen was mit dem nächsten Produkstart passiert. Sollte man dann wirklich wie bei Apple, gezielt Pressesamples verweigern, dann wäre das eine andere Nummer.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2018)

Okay, hier also unsere/meine Stellungnahme. Die ist nicht vom Hausjuristen geprüft, weil wir keinen haben. Aber ich habe jetzt mehr als 20 Jahre Erfahrung mit NDAs und einen ganzen Schrank voll von den Dingern. Das muss ja auch was zählen.

In dem Zusammenhang verweise ich auch auf die beiden Stellungnahmen des geschätzten Kollegen Igor Wallossek von Tom's Hardware Deutschland (Tomshw.de, 3D Center) und auch auf die Stellungnahme von Computerbase.

Frage: Hat PCGH das genannte NDA unterschrieben?
Antwort: Ja

Frage: Habt ihr das NDA denn gründlich durchgelesen?
Antwort: Ja, und wir haben nichts gesehen, was irgendeine Änderung bedeutet im Umgang mit vertraulichen Informationen. Ganz wichtig: Das NDA regelt, was passiert, wenn wir von Nvidia vorab vertrauliche Informationen erhalten. Und nichts anderes wird geregelt.

Frage: Ist dieses NDA so viel anders als die anderen NDAs, die wir sonst unterschreiben?
Antwort: Das sehe ich nicht so, nein. In Details sicher, aber grundsätzlich sehen NDAs anderer Hersteller nicht viel anders aus. Androhungen von Strafen gibt es überall, zum Teil auch mehrjährigen Ausschluss von Informationen.

Frage: Aber alle schreiben doch, dass man nur noch Infos "zu Gunsten von Nvidia" veröffentlichen darf.
Antwort: Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich bin der absolut festen Überzeugung, dass der Passus "unwichtig" ist. Wichtiger sind die folgenden Formulierungen, was man eben NICHT darf. Vertrauliche Informationen für Berichterstattung nutzen. Und wenn man das eben doch macht, dann ist das zu *Ungunsten *von Nvidia und das will Nvidia natürlich verhindern. Es geht hier *keinesfalls um Hofberichterstattung*, wie Heise es formuliert. Das ist meine feste Überzeugung.

Diese Meinung kennt auch Nvidia und man hat mir versprochen, sich damit zu beschäftigen und gegebenenfalls von Nvidias Seite eine Erklärung zu veröffentlichen. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass wir keine Schöntester sind.

Frage: Beeinflusst das NDA die Art und Weise, wie PCGH künftig Nvidia-Grafikkarten testet?
Antwort: Nein, auf keinen Fall. Das NDA verhindert faktisch keine kritische Berichterstattung, auch wenn Heise da offensichtlich anderer Ansicht ist.

Frage: Hat PCGH schon mal NDAs nicht unterschrieben?
Antwort: Natürlich, schon viele Male. Wenn ein NDA gravierende Nachteile beinhaltet, dann unterschreiben wir das auch nicht. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn das NDA die Unterzeichner nicht ausreichend vor denen schützt, die nicht unterzeichnen. Und wenn es durch das NDA keine Vorteile gibt, sondern nur Nachteile. Ich erzähle jetzt nicht, bei welchen Firmen oder zu welcher Gelegenheit das der Fall war, weil ich finde, dass das eine sehr private und persönliche Entscheidung ist. Am Ende ist wichtig, dass wir nichts unterzeichnen, was dem Leser zum Nachteil gereicht. Und im Falle von Informationen z. B. zu neuen GPU-Generationen sehe ich es als elementar an, dass wir Infos aus erster Hand für die Leser bekommen.

Frage: Wenn das NDA so "normal" ist, warum hat Heise es dann nicht unterschrieben und auch noch öffentlich gemacht?
Antwort: Da müsst ihr schon Heise fragen. Wie gesagt, ich sehe nicht, dass das neue NDA so viel anders ist als alte. Und die praktische Erfahrung von über 20 Jahren zeigt mir einfach, dass standardisierte NDAs nach US-Recht sowieso bei WEITEM nicht so heiß gegessen werden, wie sie gekocht werden. Sprich: Da muss man nicht alles wörtlich oder ernst nehmen. Bei Heise sollte man auch wissen, dass es in den letzten Jahren immer wieder massive Spannungen mit Nvidia gab.

Frage: Wie findest Du die Aktion von Heise?
Antwort: Es gibt sicher viele Leser, die das erst einmal gut finden, dass sich ein Medium gegen einen Großen der Branche stellt. Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Was ich nicht verstehe und schade finde: Wenn Heise das neue NDA wirklich so beschämend findet und wirklich was hätte erreichen wollen, dann wäre der Weg, sich mit anderen Medien zu einer konzertierten Aktion abzustimmen, der wesentlich größere Ansatz gewesen. So hat das Ganze für mich ein Gschmäckle, denn Heise stellt sich nun als Märtyer hin und alle anderen Medien sind die Doofen. 

Noch ein Schlusswort: Es tut mir leid, dass ich jetzt erst antworte, aber ich habe die Heise-Story erst gestern Abend entdeckt und mich heute früh erst einmal mit anderen Beteiligten beraten.


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Fürmich ist die Aussage von CB absolut  fadenscheinig  die wollen sich rausreden  weil sie Angst haben nicht mehr zum Release Hardware zu bekommen und dann Test online zu haben. Aber Heise war  immer die objektivste Plattform für Hardwaretests  und das seit den 90ern  . Ich hoffe das PCGH mehr Rückrat beweist  gegen so eine Unfair  und  auch fast kriminell handelden Firma wie Nvidia   .
Erst wollten sie den Boardparnern in ihre Firmenpolitik reinsprechen jetzt sind die Tech Medien dran   diese Firma gehört auf  eine  Art schwarze Liste  von No Go Firmen . Über die deutsche Autoindustrie wird ein Riesentrara gemacht und hier kann ein Quasimonopolist machen was er will .


----------



## pilzsammler2002 (26. Juni 2018)

Ok wenn Heise vorbelastet ist und deshalb kritisch darüber denkt kann man die mal (testweise) ausklammern...
Aber warum hat Hardwareluxx Probleme mit dem NDA und Igor hat es ja auch nicht ohne überlegung unterschrieben...?


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Das relativ einiges wobei ich mich frage warum die Interpretation so unterschiedlich ausfällt?



Ich denke das liegt daran weil es nicht so heiss gegessen wie es von manchem wieder mal gekocht wurde, im Endeffekt ändert sich rein gar nichts und Heise hat nur ihre persönliche Fehde fortgeführt und polemisiert, siehe aktuelles CB Statement.


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Für mich ist das "Geschmäckle" eher bei euch  und allen Unterschreibern des NDA  denn nach GPP  strebt Nvidia auf die Totalkontrolle  über alles was mit ihren Produkten zu tun hat. Und Sorry das geht gar nicht .  Ihr habt recht damit  das es besser gewesen wäre wenn sich alle in Deutschland betroffenen Sites und  Verlage  zusammen  tun sollen um gemeinsam  diesen Knebelvertrag abzulehnen  und so Nvidia zu zeigen  das sie sich , zumindest in Deutschland , nicht alles erlauben dürfen  . Uns Kunden bleibt nur  keine Nvidia Hardware mehr zu kaufen .


----------



## pilzsammler2002 (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich denke das liegt daran weil es nicht so heiss gegessen wie es von manchem wieder mal gekocht wurde, im Endeffekt ändert sich rein gar nichts und Heise hat nur ihre persönliche Fehde fortgeführt und polemisiert, siehe aktuelles CB Statement.



Und was ist mit Hardwareluxx? -.-


----------



## SKYNET-1 (26. Juni 2018)

pilzsammler2002 schrieb:


> Ok wenn Heise vorbelastet ist und deshalb kritisch darüber denkt kann man die mal (testweise) ausklammern...
> Aber warum hat Hardwareluxx Probleme mit dem NDA und Igor hat es ja auch nicht ohne überlegung unterschrieben...?



igor ist ja fast schon gezwungen unterschreiben zu müssen, durch die übernahme von THG-D muss er erstmal ein festes fundament aufbauen, damit er sich sowas leisten kann... trotzdem fragwürdig.

und es ist unser glück das heise "vorbelastet" ist, so waren sie nicht gezwungen den wisch zu unterschreiben... nebst dem finanziellen standbein, das sie es sich auch leisten können nV den stinkefinger zeigen zu können.

HWL ist was sowas angeht sehr konservativ, wenn das eine art knebel darstellt, wirds nicht unterzeichnet, sie stehen für pressefreiheit und das ist gut so.

leider kann ich mir nach dem statement von PCGH das magazin nun nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Fürmich ist die Aussage von CB absolut  fadenscheinig  die wollen sich rausreden  weil sie Angst haben nicht mehr zum Release Hardware zu bekommen und dann Test online zu haben. Aber Heise war  immer die objektivste Plattform für Hardwaretests  und das seit den 90ern  . Ich hoffe das PCGH mehr Rückrat beweist  gegen so eine Unfair  und  auch fast kriminell handelden Firma wie Nvidia   .



Jetzt haben die Nvidia Allergiker wieder Futter, ich kann nur hoffen dass sich die Albernheiten bald wieder beruhigen, im Interesse der Leser und der Redaktionen.

Das PCGH Heft kann natürlich jetzt nicht mehr gekauft werden, natürlich.
@Skynet-1


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2018)

SKYNET-1 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich mir nach dem statement von PCGH das magazin nun nicht mehr kaufen.



Ich kann Dich nicht daran hindern, aber wenn ich sage, dass sich nichts ändert, dann wäre es auch schön, wenn Du mir glaubst. Oder glaubst Du einem Stück Papier nach US-Recht oder aus meiner Sicht absolut fragwürdigen Interpretationen durch Heise mehr als mir?

Wenn Heise wirklich mit dem NDA ein Problem hat, hätten sie in den letzten 20 Jahren keines unterschreiben dürfen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Sorry Schaffe   ich habe  in meinen Rechnern  mehr Nvidia  als  ATI/AMD verbaut   also  ich bin kein  Nvidia Allergiker   aber Nvidias Geschäftsgebahren der letzten Jahre macht einen dazu ,trotz verbauter 1080 .


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

@ PCGH_Thilo  da gab es aber auch eine US Regierung die sich an  Welthandelsgesetze gehalten hat  und nicht Trump mit America first.  Die Egohaltung wird zu groß  jeder will nur noch seinen willen durchsetzen   und man sieht es doch beim GPP  ,was seine Ziele doch erreicht hat  keine AMD Karten mehr von MSI GamingX ,Asus ROG und  Gigabyte Aorus .


----------



## VikingGe (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort: Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich bin der absolut festen Überzeugung, dass der Passus "unwichtig" ist.


Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ihr im Zweifel nicht darauf festgenagelt werdet.

Aber mal ehrlich, selbst wenn derartige Formulierungen nicht juristisch haltbar sind, sind sie mindestens fragwürdig und überheblich. "Zu Gunsten von XYZ verwenden" ist schon eine Ecke schärfer und offensiver als (sinngemäß) "nicht verwenden, um XYZ gezielt zu schaden".


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Sorry Schaffe   ich habe  in meinen Rechnern  mehr Nvidia  als  ATI/AMD verbaut   also  ich bin kein  Nvidia Allergiker



Das meinte ich auch nicht, aber für die, die noch nie ein NDA gelesen haben ist das absolutes Neuland und da kommt man zu falschen Interpretationen und das sehr schnell.
Der Brunnen ist schnell vergiftet, deswegen gebührt den Statements der Redaktionen dazu mein tiefster Respekt, man kann sich nämlich schnell etwas einfangen was sich dann als Gerücht quasi ewig hält.
Ich finde das was Heise gemacht hat, ohne sich zuerst mit den Kollegen kurz zu schließen eigentlich den eigentlichen Skandal.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Juni 2018)

Es mag sein, das Heise eine Vorgeschichte mit NVidia hat (die ich nicht kenne).
Was mich aber mehr verwundert, ist die Tatsache, das ein größeres Unternehmen mit Rechtsabteilung ein NDA verweigert, während kleinere ohne Rechtsabteilung (CB, PCGH, THG) unterschreiben.
Hier stelle ich mir jetzt die Frage, ob von seiten CBs, PCGHs oder THGs nicht vielleicht doch etwas naiv mit Hinweis auf "langjährige Erfahrungen" oder "sieht aus wie jedes andere NDA" gehandelt wurde.
Das wäre jetzt die Stelle, an der zB PCGH_Raff mehr als nur ein "gefällt mir" da lassen könnte.

Aber sei es drum, viele Gesetzestexte werden von verschiedenen Juristen verschieden ausgelegt. Und wenn es dann noch um internationale Verträge geht wird es noch schwieriger.
Ich vertraue PCGH und baue darauf, es im Notfall drauf an kommen zu lassen, ob sich ein NDA in Deutschland so, in diesem Wortlaut, wirklich durchsetzen läßt.
Das heißt nicht, dass ich Heise nicht weniger vertraue. 
Aber ich werde zukünftig wohl Berichte über NVidia bzw deren Produkte auf beiden Seiten gründlicher gegen einander abwägen. 
Technische Spezifikationen sind technische Spezifikationen, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln. Problematisch wird es erst bei Spekulationen, Benchmarks und deren Interpretationen. Die werde ich zukünftig wohl weniger naiv lesen müssen.


----------



## perupp (26. Juni 2018)

Also ich finde jetzt die Begründung von PCGH hier auch sehr scheinheilig, genauso wie die von TH. Also man sagt es sind kritische Teile in dem Vertragstext, aber ich unterschreibe mal, da ich meine diese Teile sind in DE eh nicht gültig oder Nvidia wird es nicht so genau nehmen. Komische Einstellung.
Eventuell doch einen Juristen davor fragen?


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Jeder Unterschreiber  spielt mit seiner Glaubwürdigkeit  und macht sich zu einer Art " Influencer" für Nvidia . Wir können von Glück sagen das TTIP  nicht in Kraft getreten ist  ,denn dann wäre es  rechtlich durch Schiedsgerichte möglich das US Konzerne  ihre Ansprüche  ind der EU  eintreiben können.


----------



## perupp (26. Juni 2018)

Und es gibt viele Seiten die diese NDA zweifelhaft finden, nicht nur heise.

nvidia nda - Google-Suche


----------



## RossiCX (26. Juni 2018)

Wenn es bei dem NDA darum ginge, irgendwelche Spekulationen über Turing inkl. angebliche Verspätung aus diversen Gründen zu unterbinden, dann könnte Nvidia doch auch einfach mal eine Roadmap nennen. Nee, das wollen sie nicht, weil dann ja wahrscheinlich keiner mehr Pascal kauft, also muss so ein obskures NDA her, was angesichts der sonst so vielbeschworenen Pressefreiheit doch sehr sauer aufstößt. Dass sich die Redakteure, die davon betroffen sind und die unterschrieben haben, das so offen kommunizieren ist zwar fair, macht die Sache an sich aber auch nicht besser.

Würde es doch nur um Insiderinformationen gehen, könnte Nvidia auch das ganz einfach unterbinden, indem sie einfach keine solchen Infos mehr rausgeben. In Sachen Business kann ich diese Geheimniskrämerei schon verstehen, man will halt jeden Cent aus seinen Produkten rausquetschen, da sind Gerüchte, über angeblich "300.000 retournierte Chips" oder dass bald eine neue Generation von GPUs erscheint, eher kontraproduktiv.

Zum Thema Hardwareversorgung der Redaktionen: ich denke nicht, dass es darum geht, es geht um Infos aus erster Hand.  Klar, wenn man so eine komplette Serie von Karten kaufen müsste, dann ginge  das schon auch ins Geld, aber man könnte die Dinger ja auch wieder  verkaufen, nicht zuletzt in den eigenen Foren, die tatsächlichen Kosten dürften sich  in Grenzen halten.

Ich werde Berichte und Tests über Nvidia jetzt jedenfalls deutlich kritischer lesen und versuchen zu erkennen, ob es sich um reine Werbung handelt oder ob auch Kritik vorgebracht wird, so sie denn angebracht ist.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

FormatC schrieb:


> Da ich hier nicht auf mich direkt verlinken möchte, kann man meine Meinung dazu im 3DC nachlesen (dieser Post und bitte auch die dann noch folgenden), mit einem Link zu meiner "Stellungnahme" inklusive. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu schreiben und ich finde es gut, wie es PCGH und CB handhaben. Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.



Aha...Interessante Interpretation nach dieser kürzlich selbst durchgeführten Stellungnahme:


> Stellungnahme vom 20.06.2018 12:30 Uhr
> 
> Es ist bedauerlich, dass Posts privaten Charakters in eingen Foren von Dritten aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und zudem noch mit weiteren “Informationen” (besser Spekulationen) versehen wurden, um selbst auf Biegen und Brechen Reichweiten zu produzieren. Nur sind es eben Dinge die ich (a) so in der zusammengefassten Form nie geschrieben habe (weil sie zudem teilweise falsch sind) bzw. dies (b) nach der üblichen Abwägung des Erlaubten und des Anstands so auch nie getan hätte. Leider wurden manche Dinge erst korrigiert und wieder richtig gestellt, nachdem die Meldungen bereits viral gingen.
> 
> Kommen dann noch die üblichen Online-Übersetzer samt ihrer Fehler hinzu, ergibt sich eine Informationslage, die so nicht stimmt und von der ich mich selbst ausdrücklich distanzieren möchte. Am Ende bleibt die Erkenntnis, dass in der heutigen Zeit der Rausch nach dem schnellen Klick mehr zählt, als eine exakte Interpretation und Einordnung dessen, was wirklich gesagt bzw. geschrieben wurde. Dem unten stehenden Artikel ist nichts hinzuzufügen und alles Weitere, was sonst noch unter meinem Namen kursiert, ist weder durch mich offiziell autorisiert noch bestätigt worden.




Das klingt für mich jetzt nicht gerade danach, als würde man sich entspannt zurück lehnen und der NDA gelassen entgegen sehen, nachdem man einige freizügige Posts im 3DCenter Forum getätigt hat.

Mit Verlaub, zu behaupten dass amerikanisches Recht sich nicht in Deutschland umsetzten lässt, klingt für mich als Politik interessierten wie Hohn.
Wir kriegen unser eigenes Recht nicht durchgesetzt gegen  US-Unternehmen die hier tätig sind vielleicht, nicht anders herum. 
Ich verweise da mal dezent auf die Iran Sanktionen um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. 
YouTube

@PCGH: Das Ihr eine klare Stellungnahme getätigt habt, finde ich gut.Das erübrigt weitere Spekulationen und schafft Klarheit wie Ihr die Dinge seht.
Trotzdem will ich auch fairerweise sagen, dass ich dies absolut *nicht befürworte*. 
Von einem Magazin, dass in seiner Sparte eigentlich eine dominante Rolle in D besitzt, hätte ich erwartet einen solchen Knebelvertrag abzulehnen, allein schon aus Rücksicht auf Kollegen in der Branche die kleiner sind und sich einem solchen Vertrag schon nach etwas Druck schon fügen würden.

Meist ist es sowieso der Fall das der Relase gerade so kommt dass er eh nicht ins Heft kommt oder die NDA lässt erst eine Veröffentlichung nach Redaktionsschluss zu, was bringts da ne Woche eher die Hardware zu haben? Für nen seichten Onlineartikel um direkt an Tag X ein paar Benches zu haben? Dafür kriegt man die Hardware doch mit etwas gut zureden auch von anderen Partnern.

Nvidia super geheime Infos dürften sich wohl auch in Grenzen halten und sind meiner Meinung nach maximal für den Printartikel von nutzen in dem die Arch genauer beleuchtet wird.

Ich gebe PCGH aber in jedem Fall recht, das Heise die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, hier eine konzentrierte Aktion draus zu machen, damit wäre sicher allen mehr gedient gewesen und ein solches Vorgehen hätte NDA´s wie diese in Zukunft vollends unterbunden. Da könnten die Journalisten unabhängig Ihrer natürlichen Konkurrenz wirklich mal im eigenen Sinne an einem Strang ziehen.

"Der Krug hält so lange, bis er bricht."


----------



## pilzsammler2002 (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich auch nicht, aber für die, die noch nie ein NDA gelesen haben ist das absolutes Neuland und da kommt man zu falschen Interpretationen und das sehr schnell.



Ich muss regelmäßig NDAs unterschreiben... Zwar eher in der Autobranche aber dir "Kritik" von Heise ist halt nicht von der Hand zu weisen... Egal worum es im Ende geht, aber 5 jahre auf etwas per NDA "pochen" ist schon lachhaft...
Schlimmer wirds dann nur wenn es wie in den meisten Fällen von "Influencern" auch noch schön geredet wird...
Ich hätte nie ein NDA unterschrieben wenn es es 1. nicht mit Deutschen Gesetzen "konform" ist und 2. auch dann nicht wenn ich es für nicht haltbar halte...
Ich hätte mich halt einfach geweigert zu unterschreiben...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2018)

Katharsas schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem scheint zu sein, dass sich das nicht wie üblich nur auf bestimmte Produkte und einen genauen Zeitraum bezieht, sondern auf ALLES was von NVIDIA kommt, für 5 Jahre bzw. für alle Zeit, vollkommen uneingeschränkt.



Unspezifische Endangaben sind in NDAs keine Seltenheit. Über 80 Prozent der NDAs, die über meinen Schreibtisch wandern, haben kein festes Enddatum – nicht zuletzt weil sie oft Monate vor Veröffentlichung unterzeichnet werden und Release-Daten immer mal wieder kurz vor Schuss um ein paar Tage verschoben werden. Dies bedeutet aber keinen uneingeschränkten Maulkorb, denn das NDA bezieht sich ausdrücklich auf vertrauliche Informationen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Heise ist allerdings tatsächlich signifikant größer als PCGH.
> Edit: Langsamer mit viel weniger Text  .



Heise hat vor allen Dingen keine Gaming-Zielgruppe. Für das Groß der c't-Leser macht es keinen Unterschied, wenn erst eine Ausgabe später über eine neue Geforce berichtet wird. Wenn PC *Games Hardware* eine neue Grafikkartengeneration nicht testen kann, dann trifft das den Kern des gesamten Heftkonzepts.




mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass du kein Video drehen darfst, in dem du über Informationen spekulierst (vor Ablauf des NDA), die du bereits besitzt.
> 
> Was ich mich frage ist, ob "confidential information" eben noch confidential sind, wenn die Grafikkarte in den Verkauf geht bzw. die NDA-Frist abgelaufen ist.



Mir wäre aus der Vergangenheit aber kein gegenteiliger Fall bekannt. Normalerweise werden auch unter NDA nur Informationen verteilt, die später veröffentlicht werden sollen – ein NDA dient der Vorbereitung und es erlaubt gründliche Tests statt in letzter Minute Ergebnisse auszuwürfeln. Aber Ziel eines NDAs ist immer eine Veröffentlichung, es ist kein Geheimbündnis. (Technische) Details, die auch nach Launch geheim gehalten werden sollen, werden NDA-Unterzeichnern ebenso wenig mitgeteilt, wie nicht-NDA-Unterzeichnern.




skylow23 schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, alle Computerzeitschriften in D-Land würden aufhören über Nvidia zu berichten, das wäre wohl auch sehr intressant



Für die englischsprachige Online-Konkurrenz sicherlich.


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Juni 2018)

Ich finde allgemein eine overall NDA ziemlich schwierig, den so kann man keine Einzelfallentscheidung treffen. Da ja jetzt einige Igor erwähnt haben, der Typ ist momentan die größte Werbetrommel von Nvidia in Deutschland oder auch der Prophet des AMD-Untergang. Das was momentan dann an der ganzen Nvidia GeForce Berichten stört, kommt oft direkt von ihm, neutral sieht da anders aus.


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Juni 2018)

*UPDATE 1:*
Stellungnahme von PCGH angefügt.

*UPDATE 2:*
CB hat das NDA wohl unterschrieben, auch wenn sie es, ihrer Meinung nach anders auslegen.


			
				ComputerBase.de schrieb:
			
		

> Unserer Einschätzung nach ändert das von Heise publizierte und *von uns in der Tat unterschriebene NDA* nichts an unserer bisherigen Arbeitsweise bei der Berichterstattung über Nvidia, auch wenn der Wortlaut für denjenigen, der im Alltag nichts mit NDAs zu tun hat, ganz anders wirkt.


Die volle Stellungnahme CBs findet ihr, wenn ihr der Quelle folgt.


Quelle: News - In eigener Sache: Stellungnahme zum Nvidia-NDA | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> *UPDATE 1:*
> Stellungnahme von PCGH angefügt.
> 
> *UPDATE 2:*
> ...



Hmm ok, haben lediglich den Text aus dem Forum in ne News umgewandelt, steht also nix neues drin.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Juni 2018)

Riesenaufregung um NICHTS, weil:

- Kein NDA kann die (deutsche) Pressefreiheit einschränken oder untergraben.

- Deswegen braucht man (wie Thilo) kein Jurist sein, um zu wissen, dass im Ernstfall ein NDA rechtlich nicht greift.

- Deswegen unterschreiben wir alle (wie Igor) trotzdem, damit die Bürokraten in der Mutterzentrale glücklich sind und dem lokalen PR-Vertreter keinen Stress macht

- Auch mit unterzeichnetem NDA kann ein Hersteller beschließen, bestimmte Medien nicht mehr zu mögen und sie von der Informationsnabelschnur abzuschneiden.

Das märtyrerartige Vorgehen von Heise ist auch insofern dämlich, weil es suggeriert, dass alle Unterschreiber im Gegensatz zur letzten Bastion der deutschen Technikberichterstattung  willenlose Hofberichterstatter werden. Tatsächlich ändert sich aber NICHTS!

Jedes Medium (egal ob großer Heise-Verlag, kleine Zeitschríft PCGH oder kleine Website Computerbase & Co.) ist sich bewusst, dass die Unabhängigkeit der Berichterstattung essenziell für die Glaubwürdigkeit gegenüber der Leserschaft ist. Daran ändert kein NDA der Welt etwas. Weil ein Verlust der Unabhängigkeit der Todesstoß eines journalistischen Mediums ist, haben letztlich auch die Hersteller kein Interesse daran, diese zu untergraben.

Und nochmal: Es ändert sich NICHTS!


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Frage: Wie findest Du die Aktion von Heise?
> Antwort: Es gibt sicher viele Leser, die das erst einmal gut finden, dass sich ein Medium gegen einen Großen der Branche stellt. Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Was ich nicht verstehe und schade finde: Wenn Heise das neue NDA wirklich so beschämend findet und wirklich was hätte erreichen wollen, dann wäre der Weg, sich mit anderen Medien zu einer konzertierten Aktion abzustimmen, der wesentlich größere Ansatz gewesen. So hat das Ganze für mich ein Gschmäckle, denn Heise stellt sich nun als Märtyer hin und alle anderen Medien sind die Doofen.



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir da Recht, allerdings war ja von zwei Tagen Frist für die Unterzeichnung die Rede. Da ist nicht viel mit Absprache untereinander.

Ich bin heise auf jeden Fall dankbar, dass sie so einen Wisch mal öffentlich gemacht haben. Das dürfte NVidia überhaupt nicht schmecken.



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> - Kein NDA kann die (deutsche) Pressefreiheit einschränken oder untergraben.



Die Pressefreiheit schützt doch eher vor Eingriffen des Staates. Ich würde mal bezweifeln, dass man sich auf sie berufen kann, wenn NVidia vermeintliche "Geschäftsgeheimnisse" weitergibt und man diese entgegen eines NDAs veröffentlichen möchte.

Zumal NVidia genau bewusst ist, dass ein Magazin wie PCGH nicht die finanziellen Mittel hat, um gegen sie erfolgreich zu prozessieren, selbst wenn es im Recht ist. Deswegen tun große Firmen ja alles, um Mittel wie Sammelklagen zu verhindern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Ich finde allgemein eine overall NDA ziemlich schwierig, den so kann man keine Einzelfallentscheidung treffen. Da ja jetzt einige Igor erwähnt haben, der Typ ist momentan die größte Werbetrommel von Nvidia in Deutschland oder auch der Prophet des AMD-Untergang. Das was momentan dann an der ganzen Nvidia GeForce Berichten stört, kommt oft direkt von ihm, neutral sieht da anders aus.



NDAs sind immer weitläufig gehalten und erlauben nie eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Das fühlt sich zuerst unschön an und erfordert ein gewisses Vertrauen in wohlwollende Handhabung beider Seiten, liegt aber in der Natur der Sache: Der NDA-Text selbst liegt vor Unterzeichnung des NDAs und somit auch Nichtunterzeichnern vor. Also darf nichts drin stehen, was NDA-Schutz bedarf.


An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch einmal allgemein festhalten, dass kein NDA der Welt eine Aussage über Testqualität und -dokumentation macht. Man kann auch ohne ein NDA zu unterzeichnen Crap zusammentesten oder komplett erfinden. Umgekehrt bleiben Ergebnisse aus einem ordentlich durchgeführten und dokumentierten Test harte Fakten, aus denen man sich eine Meinung bilden kann.


----------



## yojinboFFX (26. Juni 2018)

Im Mediamarkt sehe ich wenigstens noch, das der "Berater"  ein kleines Namensschildchen mit seinem wahren Geldgeber hat!
Sollte hier vielleicht mal drüber nachgedacht werden-so verkommt für mich ein Grakatest zur Werbesendung.Ich als ahnungsloser Depp weiß ja nicht mehr,über was berichtet oder eben nicht mehr berichtet,werden darf.
Und dann hab ich irgendwann ne 2580Ti zu hause-aus Nussbaum-und Keiner hat mir dieses Featur erklärt.
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2018)

Videocardz hat das NDA auch veröffentlicht: NVIDIA's new Non-Disclosure Agreement leaked | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Ray2015 (26. Juni 2018)

Sehr sehr sehr schade das Statement von PCGH. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bis vor kurzem noch Computer-Bild und Chip Leser war. Ich bin dann auf PC-Welt und PCGH umgestiegen. Okay, PC-Welt ist auch manchmal komisch aber immer noch besser als die anderen beiden. Ich dachte, dass ich mit PCGH endlich ein seriöses Blatt gefunden habe und habe eure Test bis jetzt immer geschätzt und vor allen Dingen auch vertraut. Das wird sich dann leider heute ändern. Auch wenn ihr anders argumentiert aber diese NDA zu unterschreiben war, meiner Meinung nach, ein großer Fehler. Ihr hättet mit Heise an einem Strang ziehen müssen.



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> - Kein NDA kann die (deutsche) Pressefreiheit einschränken oder untergraben.



Brauch man nicht runter spielen. Diese NDA kann aber verhindern, dass ihr weiterhin Geräte von Nvidia bekommt. Ausserdem, wenn die NDA nicht konform mit dem deutschen Gesetz ist, weshalb wurde sie dennoch unterschrieben? Wieso wurde keine angepasste NDA verlangt?


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2018)

Solche NDA haben doch ohnehin erst eine Verwendung, wenn das Kind eh schon lange in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Wenn sämtliches Porzellan zerschlagen ist und man sich ohnehin gegenseitig die Pest an den Hals wünscht, DANN wird die NDA-Karte gezogen. Aber bis es da hin kommt, hat eine Redaktion schon lange keine Testsamples mehr direkt vom Hersteller bekommen und wird auch nie mehr welche bekommen. Dann ist es abhängig vom Konzept der Redaktion auch vollkommen egal, ob man verklagt wird oder nicht. Das Geschäftskonzept ist dann eh tot.

Die Realität ist doch, dass man seinen konkreten Ansprechpartner als Redakteur beim Hersteller hat und der ein solches Schriftstück nur haben will, weil er es eben haben muss. Das Ding kommt zu den Akten auf beiden Seiten und gut ist. Alles weitere klärt man kurzerhand per Mail oder Telefon mit seinem Ansprechpartner. Wenn es Probleme gibt, klärt man das und dann hat sich das auch erledigt. Und da die Ansprechpartner im Normalfall jahrelang die gleichen bleiben, kann man auch gut einschätzen, was geht und was nicht und wo man die Knöpfe richtig drücken muss.


----------



## Phobos001 (26. Juni 2018)

Alles klar, dann werde ich nun PCGH sowie CB in Zukunft komplett meiden.
*Hier geht es um eure journalistische Integrität, und diese habt ihr in meinen Augen nach dem unterschreiben dieses NDAs verspielt.*
In diesem NDA steht klipp und klar, das es Nvidia frei steht, was als Geschäftsgeheimnis deklariert wird, und was nicht.
Da der Maulkorb für "Geschäftsgeheimnisse" keiner zeitlichen Frist unterliegt, werden Dinge wie der GTX970 Skandal oder das GPP in Zukunft auch mit eurer Hilfe unter den Teppich gekehrt !

Dabei ist es völlig egal ob dieses NDA nun mit dem deutschen/europäischen Recht vereinbar bzw durchsetzbar ist oder nicht, das ist eine Prinzipienfrage !
Viele Journalisten sind in der Vergangenheit für Pressefreiheit und unabhängigen Journalismus ins Gefängnis gewandert, mit dieser Unterschrift begeht ihr Verrat an genau diesen Menschen !

Ihr solltet euch schämen, eure Prinzipien für ein paar frühe Testmuster bzw Tests aus dem Fenster zu werfen !

Also hoffe ich  das ihr euch nicht sperrt, wenn ich meinen Account löschen möchte, auch wird keine Print mehr von mir gekauft werden.

Ein sehr enttäuschter Leser seit eurer allerersten Ausgabe !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2018)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Ihr hättet mit Heise an einem Strang ziehen müssen.
> 
> Brauch man nicht runter spielen. Diese NDA kann aber verhindern, dass ihr weiterhin Geräte von Nvidia bekommt. Ausserdem, wenn die NDA nicht konform mit dem deutschen Gesetz ist, weshalb wurde sie dennoch unterschrieben? Wieso wurde keine angepasste NDA verlangt?



Um an einem Strang zu ziehen, muss man die Mitspieler kennen. Heise hat da einen Alleingang gemacht und sich mit keinem mir bekannten Medium abgestimmt.

Nvidia kann immer entscheiden, wem sie Muster schicken. Es gibt kein "Recht auf Testmuster oder Infos". Das NDA ist nur eine Eintrittskarte, und das seit über 20 Jahren.



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Da der Maulkorb für "Geschäftsgeheimnisse" keiner zeitlichen Frist unterliegt, werden Dinge wie der GTX970 Skandal oder das GPP in Zukunft auch mit eurer Hilfe unter den Teppich gekehrt !



Nein, das stimmt nicht. Es gab weder zur GTX 970 noch zum GPP NDA-Material. Die Berichterstattung hätte Nvidia mit keinem Schriftstück der Welt verhindern können.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

Ansprechpartner können sich ändern oder aber andere Vorgaben von der "Mutter" erhalten.
Dann sind die Gewissheiten auch dahin. Darauf würde ich jetzt nicht bauen wollen, auch wenn so was sicherlich einen in Sicherheit wiegen mag.

Es ist schließlich der Job des "Ansprechpartners" vertrauen aufzubauen, sonst wäre er überflüssig.


----------



## perupp (26. Juni 2018)

@PCGH wenn diese NDA absolut nichts macht, warum regen sich dann mehr Seiten darüber auf?
NVIDIA's new Non-Disclosure Agreement leaked | VideoCardz.com

Können Sie mir das bitte erklären?


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (26. Juni 2018)

" Die Berichterstattung hätte Nvidia mit keinem Schriftstück der Welt verhindern können. "
Das hört sich gut an, mögliche zukünftige "Skandale" werden somit von PCGH aufgedeckt bzw. behandelt. Bin aber schon gespannt ob andere Seiten aus "Angst" dann doch nachgeben, oder milder berichten als üblich. Das Heise da so reagiert ist schon ein wenig komisch. (kann ja dann nur Klickfang sein)


----------



## Beinemann (26. Juni 2018)

-----


----------



## TeKila (26. Juni 2018)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Technische Spezifikationen sind technische Spezifikationen, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln.



Und genau hier fällt mir ein super Verwendungszweck für eine NDA dieser Ausführung ein. 
Ich habe übrigens auch schon welche unterschrieben, allerdings als Dienstleister, nicht als Journalist. 
Wenn ich das nämlich richtig lese, und hier (technische) Details wie die 3,5 + 0,5 GB RAM oder ein GPP zur vertraulichen Information gemacht werden (durch Nvidia) dann darf man darüber nichts schreiben, auch nicht wenn jemand anders hier etwas "leakt" - sondern erst bei Veröffentlichung (durch Nvidia). 

Ich hoffe wirklich ich täusche mich hier, denn das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht einfach so abzuwiegeln


----------



## Krolgosh (26. Juni 2018)

Die Stellungnahme von Thilo habt ihr aber schon gelesen oder?  

Wenn er, und auch andere, sagen das sich NICHTS ändert, dann glaub ich das. Wieso auch nicht? Mich begleitet PCGH nun seit gut 15 Jahren und ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht daran erinnern das irgendwo Schönfärberei betrieben worden ist. Vor ein paar Jahren wird die NDA auch nicht großartig anders gewesen sein, und es wurde trotzdem über den "Speicherkrüppel" berichtet. 

NDA's klingen immer schlimmer, als sie sind. Das wird bei fast jeder anderen Firma genauso sein.


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

Weshalb gibt es unter eurer Stellungnahme eigentlich keine Kommentarfunktion?

Und Heise ist hier sicher kein Märtyrer.
Sie können es sich als größte, deutsche Publikation in dem Bereich schlicht leisten, die NDAs sehr genau zu selektieren.
Allein die c't kommt auf um die 300.000 Exemplare bei 80% Abonnenten.

Ich habe zwar nur 11 Jahre Erfahrung mit NDAs, allerdings ist mir in meinem Job noch keine so weitreichende unter die Finger gekommen.
Und dabei arbeite ich für einen der "Big 4".
Wenn es irgendwo NDAs nach USA Stil gibt, dann hier.

Aber immerhin habt ihr geschrieben, dass ihr keinen Hausjuristen habt und euch da mehr auf die Erfahrung verlasst, als die Formulierungen des NDA.


----------



## perupp (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo Krolgosh,

nicht nur heise regt sich auf, auch andere Seiten. Hast du dir die NDA überhaupt mal durchgelesen? Das beste ist ja, das z.B. Computerbase sagt, ja ist crass was die da reinschreiben aber ist in Deutschland eh ned durchsetzbar oder Nvidia wird es sicher nicht durchsetzen, aha... sowas unterschreibt man doch nicht


----------



## akuji13 (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> - Kein NDA kann die (deutsche) Pressefreiheit einschränken oder untergraben.



Ich empfehle dir und allen anderen die ständig mit dem GG und der Pressefreiheit kommen euch mal den Sachverhalt von einem Staatsrechtler erklären zu lassen.
Das alles zielt auf das Verhältnis von Staat zu Presse, nicht von Unternehmen zu Presse.

Die Informationen zu Grafikkarten fallen vermutlich nicht mal unter den Passus "öffentliches Interesse" weil die Nutzer nur einen Bruchteil der Bevölkerung darstellen (im Gegensatz zu politischen Themen die sich auf alle im Land auswirken).

Und doch, es ändert etwas: 
Nämlich das Verhältnis der Presse zum Unternehmen. Ihr geht mit schlechtem Beispiel voran und das hat z. B. Auswirkungen auf Kollegen außerhalb Deutschlands wenn NV merkt das sie damit durchkommen.

Es geht um Prinzipien. Es geht darum das man so immer mehr erlaubt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2018)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann werde ich nun PCGH sowie CB in Zukunft komplett meiden.
> *Hier geht es um eure journalistische Integrität, und diese habt ihr in meinen Augen nach dem unterschreiben dieses NDAs verspielt.*
> In diesem NDA steht klipp und klar, das es Nvidia frei steht, was als Geschäftsgeheimnis deklariert wird, und was nicht.
> Da der Maulkorb für "Geschäftsgeheimnisse" keiner zeitlichen Frist unterliegt, werden Dinge wie der GTX970 Skandal oder das GPP in Zukunft auch mit eurer Hilfe unter den Teppich gekehrt !
> ...



Bitte beachte Paragraph (3) des mittlerweile vollständig einsehbaren NDAs.
1. Informationen, die der Öffentlichkeit bereits bekannt sind, sind nicht vom NDA geschützt.
2. Informationen, die von dritten veröffentlicht werden, sind nicht vom NDA geschützt.
3. Informationen, die der NDA-Empfänger selbst ermittelt, sind nicht vom NDA geschützt.
Das NDA verbietet nur die Weitergabe von Informationen, die von Nvidia explizit mit dem Vermerkt "bitte nicht weitergeben" übermittelt wurden. Informaitonen, die man ohne das NDA auch nicht veröffentlichen würde, weil man sie gar nicht hätte. Informationen, die man durch eigene Tests oder Analysen dritter erhält, die Nvidia selbst aber totschweigt (zum Beispiel "die GTX 970 verhält sich ab 3,5 GB Speicherauslastung merkwüridg"), fallen schlicht nicht unter das NDA.

"Angst", wir von einigen anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern geäußert, hat mit dem NDA übrigens auch nichts zu tun. Eine konkrete Schadenersatzforderung ist bei Berichterstattung kaum möglich, die schlimmste mir bekannten Konsequenzen aus NDA-Missachtungen sind (viel zu seltene) Testmuster- und Informationssperren für Leaker. Wenn Medienbetreiber vor etwas Angst haben, dann vor ausbleibenden (Werbe-)Einnahmen und die bleiben auch dann aus, wenn der Wortlaut von NDAs bis zum i-Tüpfelchen eingehalten, aber die Intentionen des Partners mit Füßen getreten werden. Wer unabhängige Tests sucht, sollte also immer fragen, wovon die Gehälter der Tester bezahlt werden. PCGH ist hier als relativ großes Medium in einer glücklichen, weil breit aufgestellten Position; gegenüber einigen anderen Medien halten große Hersteller leider auch ohne NDA sehr kräftige Druckmittel in den Händen.




perupp schrieb:


> @PCGH wenn diese NDA absolut nichts macht, warum regen sich dann mehr Seiten darüber auf?
> NVIDIA's new Non-Disclosure Agreement leaked | VideoCardz.com
> 
> Können Sie mir das bitte erklären?



Leider können wir das Verhalten anderer Seiten nicht erklären. Das können nur die Seiten selber. Interessieren würde uns die Erklärung aber ebenfalls, im Moment stehen bestenfalls Spekulationen über positive User-Resonanz im Raum.


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

Die NDA lässt sich übrigens sehr leicht auch hierzulande durchsetzen.
Ihr habt sie unterschrieben und falls ihr eine Information aus einem Leak, oder zu Nvidias Missfallen nutzt, gibt es halt keine Testexemplare mehr.


----------



## Phobos001 (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht. Es gab weder zur GTX 970 noch zum GPP NDA-Material. Die Berichterstattung hätte Nvidia mit keinem Schriftstück der Welt verhindern können.



Vielen Dank, wunderschön am Kern meiner Aussage vorbei argumentiert.

Ich denke es ist klar dass das GPP oder die Sache mit der GTX970 in diesem Fall nur als Beispiel her halten sollten. 
 Aber gut, ignorieren wir weiter eure verlorene journalistische Integrität und gehen wieder auf die beiden Beispiele ein.

Das NDA ermöglicht es Nvidia selbst nach bekannt werden dieser Machenschaften, diese als Geschäftsgeheimnis zu deklarieren, und schon haben sie euch am Wickel. 
Und da ihr euch mit dem unterschreiben dieses Wisches dazu verpflichtet, diese Informationen dann zu Gunsten von Nvidia auszulegen, brauchen wir gar nicht mehr weiter über unabhängigen und freien Journalismus diskutieren.

Ich persönlich habe keine Lust dann von euch beschwichtigende und relativierende Artikel zu lesen, die eigentlich als Werbung und Promotion zu werten sind.

Sehr sehr traurig das Ganze !


@PCGH_Thorsten

Deine Punkte werden hinfällig, wenn Nvidia das als Geschäftsgeheimnis deklariert !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Weshalb gibt es unter eurer Stellungnahme eigentlich keine Kommentarfunktion?
> 
> Und Heise ist hier sicher kein Märtyrer.
> Sie können es sich als größte, deutsche Publikation in dem Bereich schlicht leisten, die NDAs sehr genau zu selektieren.
> ...



"Diskutiert wird übrigens nicht unterhalb der News, sondern in einem speziellen Thread. Ich bitte um Verständnis."

Bringt ja nichts, jetzt zwei Kommentarstränge aufzubauen.

Ich habe wie gesagt einen ganzen Schrank voller NDAs und die sind alle sehr ähnlich.


----------



## CastorTolagi (26. Juni 2018)

@Phobos001


> werden Dinge wie der GTX970 Skandal oder das GPP in Zukunft auch mit eurer Hilfe unter den Teppich gekehrt !


Das ist Blödsinn, denn es würde voraussetzen, dass Nvidia diese Information seinen Partnern zuvor MITGETEILT hat. Siehe Artikel 3.
Informationen die aus eigenen Beobachtungen, Leaks o.ä. entstehen, sind und können davon nicht abgedeckt werden.

Das ist das selbe als hätte VW jedem Automagazin in den USA einen Golf vor die Tür gesetzt mit einem Satz:
_Übrigens - die Abgaswerte sind höher als erlaubt - aber das fällt unter "Betriebsgeheimnis" und ihr dürft darüber nicht berichten_

Solche "Informationen" werden eben NICHT öffentlich gemacht und werden auch niemals teil einer NDA sein.
Sollten sie aber aufgedeckt werden, gilt dafür auch keine NDA.



> Viele Journalisten sind in der Vergangenheit für Pressefreiheit und unabhängigen Journalismus ins Gefängnis gewandert, mit dieser Unterschrift begeht ihr Verrat an genau diesen Menschen !


Das Unterzeichnen einer normalen und völlig üblichen NDA ist also gleichbedeutend mit einem Verrat an der Pressefreiheit und an Journalisten die mit Leib und Leben dafür kämpften und kämpfen...aha...

Edit:
Ahhh - Torsten war schon schneller


----------



## sterreich (26. Juni 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ihr im Zweifel nicht darauf festgenagelt werdet.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, selbst wenn derartige Formulierungen nicht juristisch haltbar sind, sind sie mindestens fragwürdig und überheblich. "Zu Gunsten von XYZ verwenden" ist schon eine Ecke schärfer und offensiver als (sinngemäß) "nicht verwenden, um XYZ gezielt zu schaden".


Und du kannst dir sicher sein, dass das Rechtsteam bei Nvidia bewusst DIESE Formulierung gewählt hat.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Für die englischsprachige Online-Konkurrenz sicherlich.


Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher. Die Englischkenntnisse in Deutschland (und Österreich) sind eher durchwachsen. Und der deutsche Markt ist doch recht groß und verhältnismäßig hart umkämpft. Nettes Beispiel war die 8086 Verlosung von Intel. An Deutschland gingen unverhältnismäßig viele Exemplare während AMD in Deutschland auch eher stärker als in anderen Ländern ist.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Videocardz hat das NDA auch veröffentlicht: NVIDIA's new Non-Disclosure Agreement leaked | VideoCardz.com


Die verweisen auf Heise als Quelle

Erstmal danke an PCGH für die Stellungnahme.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich die Annahmen teilweise etwas naiv finde. Kenne mich zwar nicht mit NDAs explizit aus, aber hab durch Wirtschaftsschule und Studium zumindest teilweise einen Plan von (internationalem) Handels- und Informatikrecht.
1.) In einem Vertrag zwischen Unternehmen (worum es sich meiner Auffassung nach bei einem NDA handelt) geht eigentlich so ziemlich alles, sofern nicht explizit illegal. "Nicht haltbar in Deutschland" zieht hier nicht, hier wird man nämlich ziemlich sicher mit amerikanischem Recht und Gerichten ankommen.
2.) "Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich bin der absolut festen Überzeugung, dass der Passus "unwichtig" ist". Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich kann versprechen, dass ein mehrköpfiges Anwaltsteam bei Nvidia bewusst diesen Passus gewählt hat. Gerade in den USA wird durch deren Rechtssystem jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt. Da wird jede Formulierung bewusst gewählt.
3.) NDA ist nicht gleich NDA. Viele große Hersteller stammen aus Taiwan, China oder Korea. Dementsprechend ist das juristische Mindset und auch die Sprachbarriere sicher mit ein Grund für eher lose NDA-Klauseln. Nvidia ist wie gesagt ein amerikanisches Unternehmen, wo man die ganze Geschichte deutlich genauer betrachten muss.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr Recht behaltet und euch die ganze Geschichte nicht auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nur 11 Jahre Erfahrung mit NDAs, allerdings ist mir in meinem Job noch keine so weitreichende unter die Finger gekommen.
> Und dabei arbeite ich für einen der "Big 4".
> Wenn es irgendwo NDAs nach USA Stil gibt, dann hier.



Jetzt bist du mir gleich unsympathischer 
Nein Spaß, aber gerade die Big4 sind ja durchaus dafür bekannt ganze Staaten an der Nase rum zu führen.
Eure NDA´s sind wahrscheinlich auch eher Bücher als eine DIN A 4 Seite mit zammeligen Wasserzeichen.

Ich finde es daher tatsächlich etwas naiv da in gutem Glauben einfach sein Kreuzchen zu machen. Ich denke jetzt tatsächlich nicht dass PCGH da jetzt Hofberichterstattung macht, aber auf lange Sicht ist das doch gefährlich da einen Gewohnheitsrythmus draus zu machen.

Auch wenn die großen sich im Nachgang da nie etwas anhören müssen, wie sieht es bei kleineren aus? Was ist mit deutlich schwächeren Märkten im Ausland, wie viel Druck wird da aufgebaut. Selbst wenn Europa da Rechtssicherheit besitzt, besitzen das auch Länder in Lateinamerika?

Hat irgendwie was vom "Economyc Hitman"


----------



## SilentHunter (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Frage: Ist dieses NDA so viel anders als die anderen NDAs, die wir sonst unterschreiben?
> Antwort: Das sehe ich nicht so, nein. In Details sicher, aber grundsätzlich sehen NDAs anderer Hersteller nicht viel anders aus. Androhungen von Strafen gibt es überall, zum Teil auch mehrjährigen Ausschluss von Informationen.



Ich sehe das leider etwas differenzierter. Bisher sind NDAs meist in Bezug auf einzelne Produkte bis zum Erscheinungstermin hier thematisiert worden. Die aktuelle Version würde ein Pauschal auf alles und jede NV bezogene Info betreffen. Was fällt unter die Kategorie Geschäftsgeheimnisse? Hier nehme ich mal das GTX970 Gate als Bsp. .Die Berichterstattung über das nicht kommunizierte kastrierte Speichersystem als Geschäftsgeheimniss deklariert würde es euch unmöglich machen darüber zu informieren. Dazu müsste NV euch nur vor Erscheinen entsprechende Infos zukommen lassen um euch in eben diese Verschwiegenheit zu manövrieren.
Ob euch das dann gefällt oder nicht würde in diesem Falle keinen Interessieren da es von euch keiner erfahren dürfte.

Echt jetzt euer Ernst? Sowas wäre der Tod der kritischen und freien Testberichterstattung und würde eine glaubhafte Basis ad absurdum führen.

Mfg


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. Juni 2018)

Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, was denn im Ernstfall schwerer wiegen würde, das Geschäftsgeheimnis von Nvidia oder die deutsche "Pressefreiheit", wobei ich Pressefreiheit in Zusammenhang mit einem Produkt unter NDA gar nicht wirklich zusammen in den Kontext stellen will...
 Und wenn NDA's so "egal" sind, wie es hier mittlerweile so mitschwingt, warum hält man sich dann dennoch an die groben Umrisse, wie den Zeitraum ab dem Info's veröffentlicht werden dürfen?

Also dieses ganze, "Ja, ist ja als Hardware Redaktion "gelebte Praxis" mit solchen und ähnlichen NDA's und so, wir unterschreiben erstmal, passiert ja nix." klingt für mich schon sehr merkwürdig.


Klingt danach als würde man sich schon erstmal darauf verlassen das alles gut geht.
Die Statements bisher lesen sich alle sehr fadenscheinig, aber das ist nur meine Meinung und ich bin sicher kein Fachmann.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Die NDA lässt sich übrigens sehr leicht auch hierzulande durchsetzen.
> Ihr habt sie unterschrieben und falls ihr eine Information aus einem Leak, oder zu Nvidias Missfallen nutzt, gibt es halt keine Testexemplare mehr.



Na und? Die meisten kommen sowieso nicht von Nvidia direkt. Dicke Teile, wie etwa eine Titan-Grafikkarte müssen wir schon jetzt über Shops beziehen. Ihr tut so, als wäre Nvidia die einzige Nabelschnur all ihrer Produkte.


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2018)

Wo kommen auf einmal die ganzen Trolle her? Wurde irgendwo ne Brücke abgerissen 

Haben die das Gefühl PCGH wird in Zukunft alle Benchmarks zugunsten von Nvidia fälschen?


----------



## Kondar (26. Juni 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> Derart offensichtlicher Zwang zu selektivem Journalismus ist wirklich eine neue Dimension und richtig harter Tobak - integres Handeln wird wohl immer mehr zum seltenen Kulturgut. Kudos an Heise das Thema so offen zu kommunizieren und damit den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen zu haben. Bezugsquellen für Testkarten haben sie hoffentlich auch noch an zahlreichen anderen Stellen.



Was heise schreibt liest sich (für mich) anders als das was in der Stellungsnahme von PCGH steht.
Ich kann auch gerne ein Monat (wenn nur Print) auf ein Test warten; die alten Karten sind dann ~2,5 Jahre alt und 
und da ist ein weitere Monat nicht wirklich von belang.


----------



## OldboyX (26. Juni 2018)

perupp schrieb:


> @PCGH wenn diese NDA absolut nichts macht, warum regen sich dann mehr Seiten darüber auf?
> NVIDIA's new Non-Disclosure Agreement leaked | VideoCardz.com
> 
> Können Sie mir das bitte erklären?



Das erkläre ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im digitalen Zeitalter (Computer, Internet, Copy&Paste) gibt es kaum "echte" Inhalte. Die meisten sind ein "Echo" aus der großen Internet-Echokammer. Sobald eine Seite etwas postet, dann erscheint das meistens in etwas abgewandelter Form überall sonst auch. Dabei ist die Sache so schnelllebig und der Druck nach "hits" so groß, dass ausführliche Recherche fast schon eine Sache der Vergangenheit ist.

Wenn du genau schaust, dann steht hier als Quelle Heise.  Etwas Aufreger-Text dazu, der den gleichen Grundtenor trifft wie die Quelle und schon hat man einen Artikel fürs eigene Portal und berichtet auch über "the next big thing". 
So funktionieren übrigens nicht nur Tech-Nachrichten. Schau dir die Nachrichtenseiten und Texte beliebiger Zeitungen/Verlage an und vergleiche mal, mit den wenigen großen Agenturen - das ist sehr ernüchternd. In Österreich bswp. gibts die apa und jeder schreibt da ab.

Wenigstens haben ein paar Portale hier nachgedacht/geschaut/gelesen und nicht blind von heise abgeschrieben.


----------



## -Xe0n- (26. Juni 2018)

Sehe es genau so wie sterreich! Gerade wenn man keine Jurist ist, dann lässt man so eine NDA von einem Juristen bewerten. Er kann genau Auskunft geben was die Konsequenzen der NDA sind.



> Frage: Beeinflusst das NDA die Art und Weise, wie PCGH künftig Nvidia-Grafikkarten testet?
> Antwort: Nein, auf keinen Fall. Das NDA verhindert faktisch keine kritische Berichterstattung, auch wenn Heise da offensichtlich anderer Ansicht ist.



Wie sollen Leser das jetzt genau bewerten? Schließlich habt ihr euch eine NDA andrehen lassen, bei welcher ihr schließlich nur der "festen Überzeugung" seid, dass ihr weiterhin "kritisch" die Grafikkarte testen dürft. 

Wieso wird so eine NDA unterschrieben bevor die rechtlichen Konsequenzen nicht geklärt sind 

Edit:
Mir ist bewusst, dass ihr alles ab Release der Produkte schreiben dürft was ihr wollt. Dennoch werden Tests von Nvidia Grafikkartem vor Release einen faden Beigeschmack hinterlassen.


----------



## geist4711 (26. Juni 2018)

strenge und harte NDA's ok, so aber nicht.
wenn man das trotzdem unterschreibt, unterstützt man den jeweiligen hersteller damit, derartige NDA's noch häufiger oder gar strenger zu machen.
klar ist es eine frage ob alles so heiss gekocht wie gegessen wird, aber, irgendwo ist eine grenze überstritten, wie hier in diesem fall.

ich finde die entscheidung von heise zb nachvollziehbar und richtig.

mal sehen wie es denn mit PCGH wird, die ja unterschrieben haben.
zum einen , wie dann die berichterstattung ausfällt und zum anderen wie NV dann reagiert, wenn es was zu kritisieren gibt...


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2018)

Also ich kann mich mit der PCGH Stellungnahme nicht so anfreunden ehrlich gesagt.

Hier mal ein für mich wichtiger Ausszug von Heise, wo die Rechtsabteilung die NDA geprüft und entsprechend bewertet hat.:

------------------------------
*Der Empfänger verwendet vertrauliche Informationen ausschließlich zu Gunsten von Nvidia".
*Anders ausgedrückt: Journalisten dürfen nur das schreiben, was Nvidia in den Kram passt. Damit degradiert Nvidia die unabhängige Presse zu einem Marketing-Instrument.

*Ungeachtet des Ablaufs dieser Vereinbarung erlöschen die Verpflichtungen des Empfängers in Bezug auf jegliche vertrauliche Information fünf Jahre nach dem Datum ihrer Weitergabe an den Empfänger."* 
Wer dieses Nvidia-NDA unterschreibt, muss sich also fünf Jahre lang dem Willen des amerikanischen Herstellers beugen – veröffentlicht man etwas in dieser Zeit ohne Erlaubnis, droht der Klagehammer

*Der Schutz von Informationen, die ein Geschäftsgeheimnis darstellen, erlischt nie."* 
Mit anderen Worten: Wenn Nvidia meint, es handele sich bei einer Information um ein Geschäftsgeheimnis, dann darf der Journalisten im schlimmsten Fall nie darüber sprechen.
------------------------------

Ich finde ihr handhabt das etwas gutgläubig. Ich fände es angebracht die NDA von entsprechenden Juristen erst einmal prüfen zu lassen, bevor ich mich solch einem Vertragswerk unterwerfe.

MfG


----------



## dangee (26. Juni 2018)

mal ein bisschen -soweit wie möglich - losgelöst von der Diskussion ob dieses NDA jetzt okay ist oder nicht:
was meint ihr was bei Computec los ist wenn die PC*GH* mit verspäteten Tests zu DEN neuen GraKas aufwartet? Auch eine mit goldener Feder geschriebene Erklärung warum man ein NDA nicht unterschrieben hätte und deswegen die Tests später vorhanden sind (hinter einem Teil der Konkurrenz) würde kaum den finanziellen Einbruch wettmachen und nicht auch einen Shitstorm von Usern herbeiführen aka "früher ward ihr mal aktuell".
Diejenigen, die sich jetzt melden, würden das wohl sofort verstehen aber erstmal bleibt die PCGH mit verspäteten Turing Tests am Kiosk ein Ladenhüter. 


Auf mich wirken beide Erklärungen (Unterschreiber und Nicht-Unterschreiber) etwas harsch. Aber es geht auch um enorm viel: die Grundlage der redaktionellen Existenz; Glaubwürdigkeit und nicht zuletzt Geld.
Heise hätte in Gemeinschaft mit anderen Medien deutlich mehr schaffen können. Andererseits rechne ich ihnen eine juristische Prüfung und dadurch eine fundierte und strikte Ablehnung hoch an. Diese kurz wegzuwischen mit dem Argument es ändere sich nichts ist etwas dürftig. Gleichwohl hat sich die PCGH - in all den Jahren - bei mir in der Tat dieses Vertrauen aufgebaut ihnen zu glauben wenn sie sagen, dass sie weiterhin kritisch und unvoreingenommen berichten werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2018)

perupp schrieb:


> @PCGH wenn diese NDA absolut nichts macht, warum regen sich dann mehr Seiten darüber auf?
> NVIDIA's new Non-Disclosure Agreement leaked | VideoCardz.com
> 
> Können Sie mir das bitte erklären?



Es hat schon eine gewisse Ironie, dass ausgerechnet Videocardz, die sicher noch nie ein NDA unterschrieben haben, über die Story berichtet.

Ich kann nur aus der praktischen Erfahrung von 20 Jahren mit NDAs sagen, dass das nichts an unserer Arbeitsweise ändert.


----------



## SilentHunter (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Na und? Die meisten kommen sowieso nicht von Nvidia direkt. Dicke Teile, wie etwa eine Titan-Grafikkarte müssen wir schon jetzt über Shops beziehen. Ihr tut so, als wäre Nvidia die einzige Nabelschnur all ihrer Produkte.





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es hat schon eine gewisse Ironie, dass  ausgerechnet Videocardz, die sicher noch nie ein NDA unterschrieben  haben, über die Story berichtet.
> 
> Ich kann nur aus der praktischen Erfahrung von 20 Jahren mit NDAs sagen, dass das nichts an unserer Arbeitsweise ändert.



Kann mich da nur wiederholen.

GTX970 Gate als Bsp. .Die Berichterstattung  über das nicht kommunizierte kastrierte Speichersystem als  Geschäftsgeheimniss deklariert würde es euch unmöglich machen darüber zu  informieren. Dazu müsste NV euch nur vor  Erscheinen entsprechende Infos zukommen lassen um euch in eben diese  Verschwiegenheit zu manövrieren.
Ob euch das dann gefällt oder nicht würde in diesem Falle keinen Interessieren da es von euch keiner erfahren dürfte.

Echt jetzt euer Ernst? Sowas wäre der Tod der  kritischen und freien Testberichterstattung und würde eine glaubhafte  Basis ad absurdum führen.

Mfg


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

geist4711 schrieb:


> strenge und harte NDA's ok, so aber nicht.
> wenn man das trotzdem unterschreibt, unterstützt man den jeweiligen hersteller damit, derartige NDA's noch häufiger oder gar strenger zu machen.
> klar ist es eine frage ob alles so heiss gekocht wie gegessen wird, aber, irgendwo ist eine grenze überstritten, wie hier in diesem fall.
> 
> ...



Dank Heise können jetzt alle ruhigen Gewissens schreiben was Sie wollen.
Nvidia kann es sich jetzt nicht mehr leisten auch nur den kleinsten Hansel an den Karren zu fahren fürs erste.

Dies ist und bleibt ein Verdienst von Heise, unabhängig von irgendwelchen Rumoren die diese im Vorfeld mit Nvidia hatten.
Das muss man Ihnen allein schon anrechnen.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich kann nur aus der praktischen Erfahrung von 20 Jahren mit NDAs sagen, dass das nichts an unserer Arbeitsweise ändert.


Das geht für mich argumentativ in die gleiche Richtung wie "wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat..."^^

MfG


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Na und? Die meisten kommen sowieso nicht von Nvidia direkt. Dicke Teile, wie etwa eine Titan-Grafikkarte müssen wir schon jetzt über Shops beziehen. Ihr tut so, als wäre Nvidia die einzige Nabelschnur all ihrer Produkte.



Klamotten wie diese NDA sind dazu gemacht, euch nach und nach Ausweichmöglichkeiten zu nehmen.

1) Bei Missfallen habt ihr gegen die NDA verstoßen, daher keine FE Karten mehr vor dem Launch - wenn überhaupt noch von Nvidia.
2) GPP zielte in eine ähnliche Richtung, nur auf Boardpartner.
3) Der nächste Versuch dürfte dann eine Liste mit genehmen Journalisten sein, die an AIBs verschickt wird. Alle anderen bekommen keine Testmuster... Ups, sind grad alle unterwegs.

Es sind alles Bausteine und nur weil eine NDA "ähnlich" ist, wie es in eurem Statement heißt, ist sie dennoch nicht gleich.
Der Teufel liegt gerade bei NDAs in den Details.
Und hier fürchte ich, dass ihr euch ziemlich in die Nesseln gesetzt hab - ihr wisst es nur noch nicht, weil "es ja immer schon ähnlich war"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie man das mit " Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich bin der absolut festen Überzeugung, dass der Passus "unwichtig" ist." abtun kann kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht solltet ihr das mal von Vertragsjuristen prüfen lassen.^^
> 
> MfG



Bitte nicht Zitate aus dem Kontext reißen. Das ist unseriös und Deiner nicht würdig.

Frage: Aber alle schreiben doch, dass man nur noch Infos "zu Gunsten von Nvidia" veröffentlichen darf.
Antwort: Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich bin der absolut festen Überzeugung, dass der Passus "unwichtig" ist. 

Meine Antwort bezieht sich allein auf diesen Passus, nicht auf das gesamte, zweiseitige NDA. Nvidia hat mir bereits bestätigt, dass es nur darum geht, vertrauliche Informationen zu schützen und nicht darum, "gefärbte" Berichterstattung zu erzwingen.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

dangee schrieb:


> mal ein bisschen -soweit wie möglich - losgelöst von der Diskussion ob dieses NDA jetzt okay ist oder nicht:
> was meint ihr was bei Computec los ist wenn die PC*GH* mit verspäteten Tests zu DEN neuen GraKas aufwartet? Auch eine mit goldener Feder geschriebene Erklärung warum man ein NDA nicht unterschrieben hätte und deswegen die Tests später vorhanden sind (hinter einem Teil der Konkurrenz) würde kaum den finanziellen Einbruch wettmachen und nicht auch einen Shitstorm von Usern herbeiführen aka "früher ward ihr mal aktuell".
> Diejenigen, die sich jetzt melden, würden das wohl sofort verstehen aber erstmal bleibt die PCGH mit verspäteten Turing Tests am Kiosk ein Ladenhüter.
> 
> ...



Eine Print ist doch sowieso im Grunde bei sowas stets "veraltet".

Die kauft man auch nicht um zügig Infos zu bekommen, sondern detaillierte Hintergründe.
Das bisjen Werbung mit den Klicks kann ja jetzt nicht der Grund sein sich auf so was einzulassen.  

Es kommt ständig vor das Sachen erst kurz vor Redaktionsschluss veröffentlicht werden, das hindert mich ja nicht daran im Netz Infos anzuschauen und dann in Ruhe in der Print nochmal alles sauber zusammengefasst und recherchiert nachzulesen.


----------



## 4B11T (26. Juni 2018)

Viel Wind um nichts. Wegen 0-8-15 Formulierungen, die heutzutage in jedem Vertrag und jeder AGB anzutreffen sind, aber jetzt plötzlich den unabhäniggen Journalismus beerdigen? Manch einer sieht auch in einem einzelnen Burkini den Untergang des Abendlandes, während es die große Masse überhaupt nicht juckt.


Jeder der sich hier aufregt würde die Vermarktung seiner eigenen Produkte auch versuchen so gut es geht abzusichern und zu verhindern, dass geschäftsschädigende Leaks munter umherposaunt werden. Alles eine Frage der Blickrichtung. Wenn euer Unternehmen, euer Arbeitgeber, der Arbeitgeber eurer Eltern duch Verbreitung von Falschinformationen in den Ruin getrieben werden würde, fändet ihr das dann toll: endlich Arbeitslos, yeah. Nein, ihr würdet auch versuchen die Lügen und den Klickbait zu unterbinden. Nichts anderes macht Nvidia.

Wenn die 1180 entäuscht, werden wir das alle in der PCGH lesen, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Es ist doch illusorisch, dass Nvidia die FPS der 1180 in Battlefield V als Geschäftsgeheimnis erklärt. Ja bitte, dann werden wir es merken, wenn plötzlich keine Benchmarks mehr im Heft sind.


----------



## Galatian (26. Juni 2018)

Am Ende schreien die selben Leute am ersten Tag der GTX 1180: „Wo ist der Test?“ oder noch besser, regen sind (insbesondere beim Fall CB) über mangelnde Integrität beim Journalismus auf, haben aber keine Lust die 5€ für CB Pro oder PCGH oder auch einfach mal den Rundfunkgebühren zu zahlen. Natürlich müssen die Journalisten auch abwägen, was sie eingehen und was nicht im Bezug auf ihr Einkommen. Letztlich hängt daran auch eine Existenz. 

Ich finde das wieder maßlos übertrieben, wie bereits mit dem GPP. Wahrscheinlich hat AMD halt mit seiner Make Some Noise Kampagne das echt geschafft die krassesten Trolle auf das Internet loszulassen, anders kann man imho die seitenweisen Threads Contra NVIDIA und Intel gar nicht mehr rational erklären.


----------



## TeKila (26. Juni 2018)

Ich freue mich sehr darüber, dass die PCGH Belegschaft das Thema so offen angeht und sich durch die NDA nicht bevormunden lassen will - ich hoffe ihr reagiert entsprechend allergisch, falls (nicht wenn) Nvidia das versuchen sollte. 

Weil sollte dann Folge geleistet werden, werden wir Leser das leider höchstens von Dritten erfahren.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Zitate aus dem Kontext reißen. Das ist unseriös und Deiner nicht würdig.
> 
> Frage: Aber alle schreiben doch, dass man nur noch Infos "zu Gunsten von Nvidia" veröffentlichen darf.
> Antwort: Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich bin der absolut festen Überzeugung, dass der Passus "unwichtig" ist.
> ...


Ok entschuldige bitte, war nicht meine Absicht, hast Recht, ist suboptimal wiedergegeben!

Die Frage ist doch aber dennoch was wiegt im Zweifelfall mehr, ein unterschriebenes Dokument oder aber ein inoffizielles mündliches Statement von Nvidia? Ich weiß nicht wie du das einordnest aber m. M. n. zählt unterm Strich nur die schriftliche Vereinbarung.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur wiedeholen.
> 
> GTX970 Gate als Bsp. .Die Berichterstattung  über das nicht kommunizierte kastrierte Speichersystem als  Geschäftsgeheimniss deklariert würde es euch unmöglich machen darüber zu  informieren. Dazu müsste NV euch nur vor  Erscheinen entsprechende Infos zukommen lassen um euch in eben diese  Verschwiegenheit zu manövrieren.
> Ob euch das dann gefällt oder nicht würde in diesem Falle keinen Interessieren da es von euch keiner erfahren dürfte.
> ...



Wir können das NDA jederzeit aufkündigen und das wird auch passieren, wenn auch nur der Anschein erweckt wird, dass wir in unserer Pressefreiheit eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Heise hat vor allen Dingen keine Gaming-Zielgruppe. Für das Groß der c't-Leser macht es keinen Unterschied, wenn erst eine Ausgabe später über eine neue Geforce berichtet wird. Wenn PC *Games Hardware* eine neue Grafikkartengeneration nicht testen kann, dann trifft das den Kern des gesamten Heftkonzepts.


Allein so viel  Ehrlichkeit verdient nicht nur ein  sondern auch das Vertrauen, dass Ihr Euren Job mach und Euch nicht beeinflussen laßt. (Es fühlt sich falsch an, hier zu duzen, aber siezen macht es auch nicht besser )


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juni 2018)

Galatian schrieb:


> Am Ende schreien die selben Leute am ersten Tag der GTX 1180: „Wo ist der Test?“ oder noch besser, regen sind (insbesondere beim Fall CB) über mangelnde Integrität beim Journalismus auf, haben aber keine Lust die 5€ für CB Pro oder PCGH oder auch einfach mal den Rundfunkgebühren zu zahlen. Natürlich müssen die Journalisten auch abwägen, was sie eingehen und was nicht im Bezug auf ihr Einkommen. Letztlich hängt daran auch eine Existenz.



Deine Gegenargumente sind also allesamt Vermutungen, was wir mal machen werden?
Ich rufe nicht am ersten Tag nach einem Test, ich habe PCGH abonniert und befürworte Rundfunkgebühren. Und jetzt?



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir können das NDA jederzeit aufkündigen und das wird auch passieren, wenn auch nur der Anschein erweckt wird, dass wir in unserer Pressefreiheit eingeschränkt werden.



Man kann so etwas einseitig aufkündigen und verliert die bisherigen Verpflichtungen? Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dann könnten die sich sowas sparen.


----------



## SilentHunter (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir können das NDA jederzeit aufkündigen und das wird auch passieren, wenn auch nur der Anschein erweckt wird, dass wir in unserer Pressefreiheit eingeschränkt werden.


Meine Argumentation denke ich ist nachvollziehbar und logisch und sollte eine Überlegung wert sein ob man diesbezüglich erst gar nicht aktzeptiert was NV da verlangt.

Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Deine Gegenargumente sind also allesamt Vermutungen, was wir mal machen werden?
> Ich rufe nicht am ersten Tag nach einem Test, ich habe PCGH abonniert und befürworte Rundfunkgebühren. Und jetzt?
> 
> Man kann so etwas einseitig aufkündigen und verliert die bisherigen Verpflichtungen? Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dann könnten die sich sowas sparen.



Siehe Punkt 4 "Term". Die Verpflichtungen zur Geheimhaltung bleiben natürlich erst einmal bestehen, aber ich bin weder verpflichtet, mir NDA-Informationen anzuhören oder sie zu benutzen. Und ich bin auch nicht verpflichtet, Tests zu veröffentlichen, wenn mir die Umstände nicht gefallen.


----------



## butter_milch (26. Juni 2018)

Danke für deine Stellungsnahme Thilo


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Das märtyrerartige Vorgehen von Heise ist auch insofern dämlich, weil es suggeriert, dass alle Unterschreiber im Gegensatz zur letzten Bastion der deutschen Technikberichterstattung  willenlose Hofberichterstatter werden. Tatsächlich ändert sich aber NICHTS!



Das könnt ihr noch oft schreiben und man wird es euch trotzdem nicht danken.
Von Heise sehe ich das als geschickten Werbeschachzug um mehr Leser auf deren Seite zu locken, ich kann mich lange nicht erinnern dass diese NDAs an die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt wurden und es wird auch in diesem Fall  gar keinen Zweck haben, ausser Clickbait und die Fronten im Forum zu verhärten.


----------



## SilentHunter (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das könnt ihr noch oft schreiben und man wird es euch trotzdem nicht danken.
> Von Heise sehe ich das als geschickten Werbeschachzug um mehr Leser auf deren Seite zu locken, ich kann mich lange nicht erinnern dass diese NDAs an die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt wurden und es wird auch in diesem Fall  gar keinen Zweck haben, ausser Clickbait und die Fronten im Forum zu verhärten.


Das sowas von dir kommt wundert mich nun wirklich nicht. Bist ja auch in vielen anderen Diskussionen schon des öfteren als recht Weltfremd rübergekommen.


----------



## GOA88 (26. Juni 2018)

Philipp Heinrich Scheidemann
Wer kann als ehrlicher Mann – ich will gar nicht sagen als deutscher –
nur als ehrlicher, vertragstreuer Mann solche Bedingungen eingehen?
Welche Hand müßte nicht verdorren, die sich und uns in solche Fesseln legt?


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Juni 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Meine Argumentation denke ich ist nachvollziehbar und logisch und sollte eine Überlegung wert sein ob man diesbezüglich erst gar nicht aktzeptiert was NV da verlangt.
> 
> Mfg



Nachvollziehbar ja, aber wie reagierst Du persönlich wenn du die Tests dann demnächst nicht mehr hier als erstes lesen kannst?
Wie weit ist deine "Opferbereitschaft" das Abo das du hast auch weiterhin aufrechtzuerhalten, obwohl dir bewußt ist, dass du hier nicht als erstes alle relevanten Informationen bekommst?

Geht die Loyalität der hier "Wetternden" so weit, dass sie auch weiterhin die Zeitschrift kaufen oder ihr Abo aufrechterhalten? Fragen die man sich als Chefredakteur, der eine Mannschaft unter sich hat die auch Morgen noch ihr Gehalt haben wollen, zwangsläufig stellen muß.

Einen "Märtyrer" kann man nur dann geben, wenn es eher unrelevant ist, da das Hauptgeschäft gar nicht davon abhängig ist. Ich würde gerne mal erfahren wie die ABOs bei Heise steigen, weil sie hier einen auf "Märtyrer" machen und etwas aufbauschen was vielleicht gar nicht so relevant ist wie sie einen glauben machen wollen.

Das hat für mich den gleichen bitteren Nachgeschmack wie die NDA von NVidia.


----------



## SilentHunter (26. Juni 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar ja, aber wie reagierst Du persönlich wenn du die Tests dann demnächst nicht mehr hier als erstes lesen kannst?
> Wie weit ist deine "Opferbereitschaft" das Abo das du hast auch weiterhin aufrechtzuerhalten, obwohl dir bewußt ist, dass du hier nicht als erstes alle relevanten Informationen bekommst?
> 
> Geht die Loyalität der hier "Wetternden" so weit, dass sie auch weiterhin die Zeitschrift kaufen oder ihr Abo aufrechterhalten? Fragen die man sich als Chefredakteur, der eine Mannschaft unter sich hat die auch Morgen noch ihr Gehalt haben wollen, zwangsläufig stellen muß.
> ...



Mir ist lieber wenn ich ein paar Tage später dafür uneingeschränkt und objektiv über das getestete Produkt Informiert werde als einen Day 1 Test mit mehr als zweifelhaftem Inhalt zu Lesen. Wenn ich mir sicher bin das dies in Bezug der verspäteten aber gesicherten ungefilterten Information sicher werde würde ich mein Print wie Abo hier behalten. Kann ich das nicht und muss mir ob der Test und ihrer Wertigkeit Sorgen machen wäre das ein No Go und das Ende meiner Abos. Habe meins seit ein 3/4 Jahr nach erscheinen der ersten Print Ausgabe oder so abgeschlossen.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar ja, aber wie reagierst Du persönlich wenn du die Tests dann demnächst nicht mehr hier als erstes lesen kannst?


Also wenn das alle so handhaben würden denke ich müsste Nvidia die NDAs anpassen. 

Knebel bleibt Knebel

MfG


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Juni 2018)

Seht ihr ?
Da war doch ziemlich viel Interpretationsspielraum in dem NDA.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...r-geforce-gtx-1180-2080-a-13.html#post9403103

Alles halb so wild.

Da hat wohl Heise doch mit der "Story" gern etwas Aufmerksamkeit haben wollen.


----------



## mad-onion (26. Juni 2018)

Also bisher hatte ich eigentlich angenommen, dass eine Redaktion, welche einem Wirtschaftsunternehmen angehört, unmöglich 100%ig freien Journalismus betreiben kann, da wirtschaftliche Interessen jedwelcher Art jederzeit zu Druckmitteln gemacht werden (könn(t)en). 
Doch obwohl Heise durchaus zu dem Kreis der wirtschaftsunternehmerischen Redaktionen gezählt werden darf, wehren sie sich gegen solche Machenschaften und verharmlosen, verteidigen oder verunglimpfen dieses NDA oder Teile daraus nicht noch, sondern veröffentlichen es ungekürzt, sodass sich jeder ein objektives Bild davon machen kann, aber nicht muß. 
Also dafür allein schonmal Daumen hoch an Heise!
Ob und weswegen da in der Vergangenheit schonmal schwierigkeiten zwischen NV und Heise bestanden mag zwar auch interessant sein, eventuell auch zu dieser Reaktion Heise's beigtragen haben können, jedoch spielt das in Bezug auf den tatsächlichen Inhalt dieses NDAs keine Rolle! Das ist Nvidias Feder-Stil!

Wenn sich dann nocht jemand meldet, welcher dieses NDA unterschreibt, obwohl er damit nicht einverstanden sei, denn in seinem Rechtsraum wären ja gewisse Passagen unwirksam, der ist ein Heuchler!
Denn gültige Rechtsgrundlage oder nicht; mit der Unterschrift erklärt man sich willens, den Vertrag ganheitlich einzuhalten. 
Im Bewusstsein, sich daran nicht ganzheitlich halten zu wollen, (unabhängig vom Motiv) ist eine vorsätzliche Täuschung des Vertragspartners und somit Tatbestand des Betruges (Ja, auch in Deutschland!).
So "clever" zu sein und dies auch noch in der Öffentlichkeit zu publizieren, ist dann ja quasi schon ne Bombe mit Selbstzünder!
So niederträchtig NV in letzter Zeit auch in mehreren Gelegenheiten ankommt, trotzdem wäre es völlig legitim, solchen Personen/Redaktionen zukünftig keine Vorabinfos/NDAs/Samples mehr anzubieten!


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Mir ist lieber wenn ich ein paar Tage später dafür uneingeschränkt und objektiv über das getestete Produkt Informiert werde als einen Day 1 Test mit mehr als zweifelhaftem Inhalt zu Lesen.



Wie oft soll man eigentlich noch schreiben dass das erfundener Schwachfug ist?
Es ändert sich rein gar nichts, der einzige zweifelhafte Inhalt ist die alberne Empörung die hier geheuchelt wird.

NDA Praktiken  zu Hardwarereleasrs gibt es seit 25 Jahren und diese fällt in den Details etwas anders aus als die zuvor, was aber von anderen Unternehmen absolut ähnlich ist und nichts an der derzeitigen Lage ändert.

Ihr fährt hier der PCGH absolut zu Unrecht an den Karren und wenn Thilo das sagt und auch Computerbase das sagt dann sollte ihr euren Lieblingsredaktionen  vielleicht auch einfach mal glauben.


----------



## Maverick3k (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Um an einem Strang zu ziehen, muss man die Mitspieler kennen. Heise hat da einen Alleingang gemacht und sich mit keinem mir bekannten Medium abgestimmt.
> 
> Nvidia kann immer entscheiden, wem sie Muster schicken. Es gibt kein "Recht auf Testmuster oder Infos". Das NDA ist nur eine Eintrittskarte, und das seit über 20 Jahren.




Gibt es bei solchen Themen also Verlagunabhängige Gespräche? Welchen sinn macht das? Im Grunde sind bspw. Computerbase oder PC Games Hardware doch konkurrenten. Auch wenn es Themenspezifisch häufig überschneidungen gibt, aber letzten Endes sind diese dann doch eher unterschiedlich.


----------



## perupp (26. Juni 2018)

@PCGH. Nur eine Frage ist dann Gamestar Imgur overloaded. Send kittens und die juristen von Heise blöd, oder warum unterschreiben Sie es nicht? Und Ihr sagt einfach, ach Nvidia meint es sicher nicht so wie Sie es da reinschreiben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2018)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, was denn im Ernstfall schwerer wiegen würde, das Geschäftsgeheimnis von Nvidia oder die deutsche "Pressefreiheit", wobei ich Pressefreiheit in Zusammenhang mit einem Produkt unter NDA gar nicht wirklich zusammen in den Kontext stellen will...
> Und wenn NDA's so "egal" sind, wie es hier mittlerweile so mitschwingt, warum hält man sich dann dennoch an die groben Umrisse, wie den Zeitraum ab dem Info's veröffentlicht werden dürfen?
> 
> Also dieses ganze, "Ja, ist ja als Hardware Redaktion "gelebte Praxis" mit solchen und ähnlichen NDA's und so, wir unterschreiben erstmal, passiert ja nix." klingt für mich schon sehr merkwürdig.
> ...



Ich bin auch kein juristischer Fachmann, ich kenne aber die Praxis in der Hardware-Berichterstattung und ich weiß, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit Rechtsstreitigkeiten ablaufen. Wenn wir heute eine Information entgegen des Nvidia-NDAs veröffentlichen würden, dann dürfte es vor deutschen Gerichten nicht vor 2022-2025 zu einer Unterlassungsverpflichtung kommen. Im NDA sind auch keine Strafzahlungen für den Bruch desselbigen enthalten und eine Klage wegen geschäftsschädigender Wirkung könnte in Anbetracht der verkaufsfördernden Aufmerksamkeit, die so ein Leak generiert, bis Ende des kommenden Jahrzehnts in den Instanzen hängen. Vergleicht man diese mit dem alter der meisten Hardware-Medien (PCGH ist ja ein echter Rentner) und der Lebenserwartung beispielsweise diverser vlog-Formate (insbesondere ohne neue Testmuster), dann ist der Rechtsweg zur NDA-Durchsetzung schlicht praxisfern. Es handelt sich um ein "Agreement" und beide Seiten haben Interesse daran, dass es nicht das letzte war.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wie oft soll man eigentlich noch schreiben dass das erfundener Schwachfug ist?
> Es ändert sich rein gar nichts, der einzige zweifelhafte Inhalt ist die alberne Empörung die hier geheuchelt wird.
> 
> NDA Praktiken  zu Hardwarereleasrs gibt es seit 25 Jahren und diese fällt in den Details etwas anders aus als die zuvor, was aber von anderen Unternehmen absolut ähnlich ist und nichts an der derzeitigen Lage ändert.
> ...



Ich persönlich glaube das auch den beiden besagten Protagonisten.
Das ändert aber erst mal nichts daran dass dieses NDA ein Unding ist. Auch finde ich es nicht gut Heise da einen Schuh daraus zu drehen, die Nachricht hat eine Wert, so oder so.


----------



## dangee (26. Juni 2018)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Gibt es bei solchen Themen also Verlagunabhängige Gespräche? Welchen sinn macht das? Im Grunde sind bspw. Computerbase oder PC Games Hardware doch konkurrenten. Auch wenn es Themenspezifisch häufig überschneidungen gibt, aber letzten Endes sind diese dann doch eher unterschiedlich.



zusammen hätte man vielleicht Energie erzeugen können um NV klar zu machen, dass solch eine Form einer NDA nicht hinzunehmen ist. Heise konkurriert eigentlich kaum mit PCGH; ich lese die c't ebenso seit vielen Jahren und die Themenschwerpunkte sind da sehr verschieden.


----------



## SFVogt (26. Juni 2018)

perupp schrieb:


> Hallo Krolgosh,
> 
> nicht nur heise regt sich auf, auch andere Seiten. Hast du dir die NDA überhaupt mal durchgelesen? Das beste ist ja, das z.B. Computerbase sagt, ja ist crass was die da reinschreiben aber ist in Deutschland eh ned durchsetzbar oder Nvidia wird es sicher nicht durchsetzen, aha... sowas unterschreibt man doch nicht


Immer wird auf 'die anderen Seiten' verwiesen, aber nie verlinkt, wo sind denn *die (MEHRZAHL)* 'NDA Verweiger' bitte?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich mit der PCGH Stellungnahme nicht so anfreunden ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> Hier mal ein für mich wichtiger Ausszug von Heise, wo die Rechtsabteilung die NDA geprüft und entsprechend bewertet hat.:
> 
> ...



Siehe oben: Die Einschätzungen der Heise-Rechtsabteilung haben wenig mit der NDA-Praxis gemein und wie von Thilo bereits geschildert sind sie auch tendenziöse formuliert. "Geheimnisse", die geheim sind und unter NDA gar nicht verbreitet werden (weil sie geheim sind), bleiben geheim? No Shit Sherlock! Ein über fünf Jahre laufender Vertrag läuft über fünf Jahre? Ebenfalls sehr überraschend. Die meisten andern NDAs, die ich unterschreibe, haben gar kein Ablaufdatum. Stattdessen wird, auch im Nvidia-NDA, getrennt festgelegt wann welche Informationen nicht mehr unter das NDA fallen.


----------



## facehugger (26. Juni 2018)

Dazu fällt mir wieder diese Sache ein, natürlich leicht angepasst:

1. Ich bin Jen-Hsun Huang, dein GPU-Gott. Du sollst keinen anderen GPU-Gott neben mir haben.
2. Du sollst den Namen Huangs nicht mißbrauchen.
3. Du sollst nVidia heiligen.
4. Du sollst Pascal ehren und bald auch Turing.
5. Du sollst nicht Polaris und Vega kaufen.
6. Du sollst nicht auf Navi warten.
7. Du sollst nicht über unsere NDA`s nachdenken, am besten du liest sie gar nicht erst, sondern unterschreibst sofort.
8. Du sollst nicht falsches Zeugnis über angebliche Bevormundungen der Presse durch nVidia wider deinen Nächsten ablegen.
9. Du sollst niemals begehren eines anderen Herstellers GPU.
10. Du sollst nicht begehren deines nächsten Händlers Polaris oder Vega-GPU, oder was dein nächster Händler sonst an   Konkurrenzprodukten hat und haben wird.

ich bin mehr wie gespannt, was Nvidia als nächstes für "Geschütze" auffahren wird. Wiegesagt, würden die nicht wirklich gute Grakas bauen...

Gruß


----------



## Freakless08 (26. Juni 2018)

Also so wie ich den Post auf CB (Computer Base) interpretiere, dann unterschreiben die generell jede NDA, egal was drin steht



> Wir betreiben ComputerBase seit 1999, weil wir ein Tech-Online-Magazin  herausgeben möchten, das den Unternehmen eben gerade nicht nach dem Mund  redet. Gleichzeitig wollen wir euch unser unbeeinflusstes Urteil zu  Produkten natürlich möglichst früh liefern. Viele von euch freuen sich  auch genau darüber. Und sind wir mal nicht in der 1. Reihe dabei (z.B.  GeForce GTX 1070 FE, Intel Core X etc. pp), sind die Fragen nach dem  Grund für die Verspätung sofort allgegenwärtig.
> 
> Seit Annodazumal gehört *damit auch das Unterzeichnen von NDAs zu unserem  Job*, um Informationen oder Produkte von Herstellern zu erhalten, bevor  sie öffentlich werden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur wiedeholen.
> 
> GTX970 Gate als Bsp. .Die Berichterstattung  über das nicht kommunizierte kastrierte Speichersystem als  Geschäftsgeheimniss deklariert würde es euch unmöglich machen darüber zu  informieren. Dazu müsste NV euch nur vor  Erscheinen entsprechende Infos zukommen lassen um euch in eben diese  Verschwiegenheit zu manövrieren.
> Ob euch das dann gefällt oder nicht würde in diesem Falle keinen Interessieren da es von euch keiner erfahren dürfte.
> ...



Nvidia kann keine öffentlich zugänglichen Informationen als Geschäftsgeheimnis deklarieren. Das Bekanntes nicht unter das NDA fällt, steht sogar (Ich wiederhole mich) ausdrücklich im NDA drin.




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Allein so viel  Ehrlichkeit verdient nicht nur ein  sondern auch das Vertrauen, dass Ihr Euren Job mach und Euch nicht beeinflussen laßt. (Es fühlt sich falsch an, hier zu duzen, aber siezen macht es auch nicht besser )



Als seriöses, aber heimanwendernahes Format haben wir uns auf folgendes geeignet: Siezen auf der Seite und Duzen im Forum. 




ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Seht ihr ?
> Da war doch ziemlich viel Interpretationsspielraum in dem NDA.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...r-geforce-gtx-1180-2080-a-13.html#post9403103
> ...



Ich bin gespannt, welche zusätzlichen Top-Secret-Informationen die NDA-nicht-Unterschreiber heute dazu veröffentlichen. Oder besser gleich gestern.


----------



## Krautmaster (26. Juni 2018)

oho, eine "Rechtsabteilung" ^^

Bei sowas muss ich nur schmunzeln, gerade auch bei deren Kommentaren zu den genannten Passagen. Die argumentieren meist so praxisfremd dass die Aussagen der Abteilung vollkommen fürn Bobbes sind. 

Dass der NDA nur für die direkt von Nvidia als Top Secret markieren Infos gilt wurde ja hinsichtlich erklärt. Einzige Frage die ich mir noch stelle ist wie das eben mit anderen Informationen aussieht.

Also angenommen PCGH erhält von Nvidia die Info dass die GTX 970 auf 3.5GB + 0.5GB SI Anbindung zurückgreift.  Dann darf PCGH dass soweit erstmal nicht veröffentlichen. Wie schauts aber aus wenn PCGH dieselbe Info schon aus anderer Quelle hatte?  Will heißen kann Nvidia im Nachgang jemand den Mund verbieten? Wenn PCGH die Info nachweislich von jemand anderem hat können sie ja rechtlich nichts machen da der NDA nicht greift.


----------



## SilentHunter (26. Juni 2018)

Ich bin ob der in Zukunft weiterhin unverfälschten Berichterstattung zwar immo generell etwas skeptisch eingestellt werde aber abwarten wie sich das auf PCGH entwickelt und auswirken wird. Teeren und Federn kommt dann bei Bedarf. Trotzdem stehe ich zu meiner Argumentation und hoffe auf das beste erwarte aber erst mal nichts so kann man auch nicht enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Hywelo50 (26. Juni 2018)

Mir doch wumpe ob der Test eine Woche vor oder nach dem Release kommt. 

Ich (und ich nehme an die meisten) kaufen eh zu einem Zeitpunkt, bei dem die Preise in den Sinkflug übergegangen sind.
Und die die unbedingt das neuste als erstes haben wollen, brauchen sich nicht über irgendeine Politik zu beschweren da gerade diese Stammkunden ja auch einen Stammumsatz garantieren, den Unternehmen eine Sicherheit geben.

Mal davon abgesehen ists IMMER besser sich Informationen von mehreren Quellen einzuholen. Wer nicht hinterfragt ist selbst schuld.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2018)

@Krautmaster:
Informationen aus dritten Quellen fallen ausdrücklich nicht unter das NDA (siehe Abschnitt 3) und dürfen veröffentlicht werden. Das gleiche gilt für selbst erarbeitete Informationen. Wenn also jemand anderes üb er 3,5+0,5 berichtet oder unsere Tests 3,5+0,5 belegen, dann dürfen wird das auch unter NDA publizieren.

Gegebenenfalls vor Gericht zu klären wäre, wie man in letzteren Fall beweißt, dass man es eigenständig herausgefunden hat – aber wie angemerkt würde eine solche Entscheidung sowieso nicht fallen, solange die GTX 970 noch verkauft wird.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, welche zusätzlichen Top-Secret-Informationen die NDA-nicht-Unterschreiber heute dazu veröffentlichen.



Ich eigentlich eher nur "begrenzt" 

Wreckfest finde ich gerade spannender, oder den GPU-Test von Raff "Speichergiganten von 8 - 16 GB im Vergleich".


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube das auch den beiden besagten Protagonisten.
> Das ändert aber erst mal nichts daran dass dieses NDA ein Unding ist. Auch finde ich es nicht gut Heise da einen Schuh daraus zu drehen, die Nachricht hat eine Wert, so oder so.



Klar ist das ein Unding - aber eben nur theoretisch. Der NDA-Jurist von Nvidia ist nur ein Papiertiger, das ist ihm und uns aber klar. Deswegen sehen wir das etwas pragmatischer. 

Heuchler darf uns übrigens nur nennen, wer bei jeder Softwareinstallation die AGB vorab von seinem Fachanwalt hat prüfen lassen und NICHT ohne zu lesen weitergeklickt hat.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Juni 2018)

So, ich habe jetzt die Stellungnahmen von PCGH, CB und FormatC gelesen.

An dieser Stelle danke für eure klaren Aussagen .
Also wird sich wie erhofft (und erwartet), an den hochwertigen und unabhängigen Tests von euch in Zukunft nichts ändern, 
egal ob dieses NDA nun unterschrieben wurde oder nicht. Die Ergebnisse der verschiedenen Seiten werden aber wie immer miteinander verglichen.


Mich würde jetzt noch interessieren, warum die Interpretationen so unterschiedlich sind (plustert sich Heise einfach auf?) und ob oder wie sich dieses NDA in den USA nach US Recht auswirkt.
Manche Youtube tech-"influencer" lassen sich bestimmt leichter manipulieren.

Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## Gast201808272 (26. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich gebe PCGH aber in jedem Fall recht, das Heise die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, hier eine konzentrierte Aktion draus zu machen, damit wäre sicher allen mehr gedient gewesen und ein solches Vorgehen hätte NDA´s wie diese in Zukunft vollends unterbunden. Da könnten die Journalisten unabhängig Ihrer natürlichen Konkurrenz wirklich mal im eigenen Sinne an einem Strang ziehen.



Unrealistisch, sie hatten nicht einmal zwei Tage Zeit dazu.

Wo waere eigentlich das Problem gewesen, das NDA mit ein paar Kommentaren zurueckzuschicken, wenn man doch selbst schon zugibt, dass es darin so manche "komische" Formulierung gibt? Das erscheint mir jedenfalls logischer, als einfach in guter Hoffnung zu unterschreiben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Heuchler darf uns übrigens nur nennen, wer bei jeder Softwareinstallation die AGB vorab von seinem Fachanwalt hat prüfen lassen und NICHT ohne zu lesen weitergeklickt hat.



lol ! 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt noch interessieren, warum die  Interpretationen so unterschiedlich sind (plustert sich Heise einfach  auf?)



Frag doch mal bei Heise nach.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt die Stellungnahmen von PCGH, CB und FormatC gelesen.
> 
> An dieser Stelle danke für eure klaren Aussagen .
> Also wird sich wie erhofft (und erwartet), an den hochwertigen und unabhängigen Tests von euch in Zukunft nichts ändern,
> ...



Die Einwände sind berechtigt wie finde.

@Manu: Heuchler hat euch doch keiner genannt.
Ein pragmatischer Ansatz ist sicher häufig für alle Beteiligten das beste. Ich mach mir auch wie bereits erwähnt weniger sorgen um die etablierten hier in Deutschland, als eher in Nischenmärkten im Ausland oder aber Redaktionen die ebenfalls in den USA tätig sind.

Oftmals reicht ein kleiner Wink, selten kommt es zu Eklat vor Gericht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Juni 2018)

Krautmaster schrieb:


> Also angenommen PCGH erhält von Nvidia die Info dass die GTX 970 auf 3.5GB + 0.5GB SI Anbindung zurückgreift.  Dann darf PCGH dass soweit erstmal nicht veröffentlichen. Wie schauts aber aus wenn PCGH dieselbe Info schon aus anderer Quelle hatte?  Will heißen kann Nvidia im Nachgang jemand den Mund verbieten? Wenn PCGH die Info nachweislich von jemand anderem hat können sie ja rechtlich nichts machen da der NDA nicht greift.



Also ich sehe das so: Wenn das Thema hochkocht (waren ja User die das damals ans Licht gebracht haben) ist das "Geheimnis" öffentlich und darf auch von PCGH kommentiert und getestet werden. Also genau das was beim 970-Gate dann auch passiert ist. Es war keine Redaktion die als erstes darüber berichtet hat sondern User die es durch eigenes experimentieren diesen Sachverhalt rausgefunden haben. Alle Redaktionen haben erst im Nachhinein darauf reagiert und die Auswirkungen getestet. Auch Heise hat nicht im Vorfeld (vor der Entdeckung) darüber berichtet.
Sobald aber eine Tatsache öffentlich ist, darf auch darüber berichtet werden. Steht sogar so in der NDA wie von Thosten berichtet:



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bitte beachte Paragraph (3) des mittlerweile vollständig einsehbaren NDAs.
> 1. Informationen, die der Öffentlichkeit bereits bekannt sind, sind nicht vom NDA geschützt.
> 2. Informationen, die von dritten veröffentlicht werden, sind nicht vom NDA geschützt.
> 3. Informationen, die der NDA-Empfänger selbst ermittelt, sind nicht vom NDA geschützt.
> Das NDA verbietet nur die Weitergabe von Informationen, die von Nvidia  explizit mit dem Vermerkt "bitte nicht weitergeben" übermittelt wurden.  Informaitonen, die man ohne das NDA auch nicht veröffentlichen würde,  weil man sie gar nicht hätte. Informationen, die man durch eigene Tests  oder Analysen dritter erhält, die Nvidia selbst aber totschweigt (zum  Beispiel "die GTX 970 verhält sich ab 3,5 GB Speicherauslastung  merkwüridg"), fallen schlicht nicht unter das NDA.





EyRaptor schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt noch interessieren, warum die Interpretationen so  unterschiedlich sind (plustert sich Heise einfach auf?) und ob oder wie  sich dieses NDA in den USA nach US Recht auswirkt.
> Manche Youtube tech-"influencer" lassen sich bestimmt leichter manipulieren.



Nicht jeder wie man hier an einem Manipulationsversuch von AMD sieht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Qflrf6UiWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RossiCX (26. Juni 2018)

Was mich aber noch wundert: wenn sich durch das NDA sowieso nichts ändert, warum gibt es das Ding dann überhaupt? Irgendwas muss Nvidia ja damit bezwecken, rein aus Langeweile werden die sich so etwas ja nicht ausdenken.


----------



## sterreich (26. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Die NDA lässt sich übrigens sehr leicht auch hierzulande durchsetzen.
> Ihr habt sie unterschrieben und falls ihr eine Information aus einem Leak, oder zu Nvidias Missfallen nutzt, gibt es halt keine Testexemplare mehr.



Das kann Nvidia allerdings auch ohne NDA durchziehen. Ein NDA ist ja eher dazu da jemanden im Fall der Fälle in Grund und Boden zu klagen.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es hat schon eine gewisse Ironie, dass ausgerechnet Videocardz, die sicher noch nie ein NDA unterschrieben haben, über die Story berichtet.
> 
> Ich kann nur aus der praktischen Erfahrung von 20 Jahren mit NDAs sagen, dass das nichts an unserer Arbeitsweise ändert.


"Laß dir von keinem Fachmann imponieren, der dir erzählt: »Lieber Freund, das mache ich schon seit zwanzig Jahren so!« - Man kann eine Sache auch zwanzig Jahre lang falsch machen." - Kurt Tucholsky

scnr


4B11T schrieb:


> Viel Wind um nichts. Wegen 0-8-15 Formulierungen, die heutzutage in jedem Vertrag und jeder AGB anzutreffen sind, aber jetzt plötzlich den unabhäniggen Journalismus beerdigen? Manch einer sieht auch in einem einzelnen Burkini den Untergang des Abendlandes, während es die große Masse überhaupt nicht juckt.


Nochmal: Verträge zwischen Unternehmen (NDA) und zwischen Unternehmen und Kunden (AGB) unterscheiden sich so sehr wie Autos von Rasenmähern. AGBs werden bewusst sehr umfangreich gefasst, da man im Streitfall dann irgendwie abgedeckt ist. Da man es dem Kunden aber nicht zumuten kann ein Vertragswerk im Umfang von Krieg und Frieden zu lesen, sind gewisse Klauseln, zumindest in Europa, nicht gültig. Für Unternehmen gilt dies nicht, da davon ausgegangen wird, dass der Vertrag entsprechend geprüft wird. Wenn ein Unternehmen einen unvorteilhaften Vertrag unterschrieben hat, da ihr Rechtsbeistand geschlampt hat oder nicht vorhanden war gilt: Pech gehabt.


PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Klar ist das ein Unding - aber eben nur theoretisch. Der NDA-Jurist von Nvidia ist nur ein Papiertiger, das ist ihm und uns aber klar. Deswegen sehen wir das etwas pragmatischer.
> 
> Heuchler darf uns übrigens nur nennen, wer bei jeder Softwareinstallation die AGB vorab von seinem Fachanwalt hat prüfen lassen und NICHT ohne zu lesen weitergeklickt hat.


Will in keiner Weise die Beleidigung unterstützen, aber Privatpersonen mit gewinnorientierten Unternehmen gleichzusetzen ist einfach nur


----------



## uka (26. Juni 2018)

Ich sehe nicht, dass sich mit der überarbeiteten NDA etwas ändern wird. Die gibt es ja auch von so gut wie jedem Hersteller (mal härter, mal weicher formuliert). 

Werde weiterhin beruhigt auf PCGH lesen und diese "News" mit einem Achselzucken quittieren. Da kenne ich ganz andere Verschwiegenheitsvereinbarungen (und nicht so ein vorübergehendes Produkt-NDA).


----------



## SKYNET-1 (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich kann Dich nicht daran hindern, aber wenn ich sage, dass sich nichts ändert, dann wäre es auch schön, wenn Du mir glaubst. Oder glaubst Du einem Stück Papier nach US-Recht oder aus meiner Sicht absolut fragwürdigen Interpretationen durch Heise mehr als mir?
> 
> Wenn Heise wirklich mit dem NDA ein Problem hat, hätten sie in den letzten 20 Jahren keines unterschreiben dürfen. Meine Meinung.



1. es gehts ums prinzip SOEIN!! NDA nicht zu unterschreiben, wie schon die HWL redaktion sagte, so ein NDA ist komplett unüblich und unterscheided sich massgeblich von einer normnalen NDA.
2. habt ihr euch mit der unterschrift dazu verpflichtet wahrheitsgetreue pressearbeit zu unterlassen, wenn NV euch steckt "bei den neuen chips hats ein problem... die GPUs sterben nach +/- 5000 betriebsstunden" dürft ihrs nicht berichten, und es selber rausfinden wird eher schwer, weil dann bräuchtet ihr 208 tage zeit wo die karten 24/7 laufen, hinzu kommt ihr müsstet mehr als ein dutzend karten gleichzeitig laufen lassen, um einen "zufall" auszuschliessen... heisst bei durchschnittlicher nutzung rauchen die karten dann nach 3-4 jahren ab.... klasse für die käufer X-D

aber schon recht, ihr habt auch nur bis zum türgriff gedacht und nicht bis auf die strasse....


----------



## bastian123f (26. Juni 2018)

Ich denke jetzt nicht, dass sich allzu viel ändern wird. Danke auf jeden Fall an PCGH für die Stellungnahme.

Bleibe euch auf jeden Fall treu.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> NDA Praktiken  zu Hardwarereleasrs gibt es seit 25 Jahren und diese fällt in den Details etwas anders aus als die zuvor, was aber von anderen Unternehmen absolut ähnlich ist und nichts an der derzeitigen Lage ändert.


Ah ok, kannst du dann mal bitte ein paar ähnliche NDAs als Beispiel posten die die gleichen kritischen Passagen aufweisen? Danke.

MfG


----------



## SFVogt (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH ihr und die anderen Unterzeichner seit wahrlich nicht zu beneiden in dieser Situation, meinen Respekt das ihr das alles so Geduldig über euch ergehen lasst, 
während der gabelte Zorn der nVidia (ich nenne es mal) 'nicht-freundlich-gestimmten' Gemeinde auf euch einprasselt frei von Objektivität 

Heise, die einzige Bastion der freien deutschen Hardware Berichterstattung, hat die Zeit ne Rechtsabteilung mit dem Schriftstück zu beschäftigen,
aber keine geschätzt 30min um mal bei den anderen großen Hardware Seiten mit Bekanntheitsgrad per Telefon durchzuklingeln um sich abzustimmen.
Wer ernsthaft an der Lage etwas ändern wöllte, hätte genau dies getan und nicht den Alleingang mit Schagzeile auf der eigenen Seite bevorzugt.


----------



## Palmdale (26. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung und die Verlinkungen zu den Redaktionen. Da unisono die von mir genutzten Anlaufstellen das NDA unterschrieben haben und versichern, ihre Arbeit wie gewohnt unabhängig durchzuführen, hefte ich das mal als das ab, was es zu sein scheint: ein Sturm im Wasserglas.

Leider ist es wohl in Mode, den Untergang des Abendlandes herbei zu beschwören bei Praktiken, die schon seit jeher Usus sind. Insbesondere dann, wenn man die dazu wichtigen Hintergründe verschweigt, wie sie evtl heise mit Nvidia hat.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Heuchler darf uns übrigens nur nennen, wer bei jeder Softwareinstallation die AGB vorab von seinem Fachanwalt hat prüfen lassen und NICHT ohne zu lesen weitergeklickt hat.


Es macht aber schon einen Unterschied ob man etwas kommerziell und öffentlich verwertet oder nur privat.  Wir als Leser müssen ja davon ausgehen das euer Geschriebenes den eigenen Recherchen entspricht und keinen NDA Klauseln.  Das soll nicht bedeuten das ich euch univestigatives Arbeiten unterstelle aber man könnte es "theoretisch", wenn man wollte und Nvidia könnte theoretisch und praktisch alle Punkte der NDA durchsetzen, auch wenn sie euch am Telefon zugesagt haben das nicht zu machen und genau das ist der Punkt.  

MfG


----------



## uka (26. Juni 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ah ok, kannst du dann mal bitte ein paar ähnliche NDAs als Beispiel posten die die gleichen kritischen Passagen aufweisen? Danke.
> 
> MfG



Wird keiner machen der es unterzeichnet .


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2018)

SKYNET-1 schrieb:


> 1. es gehts ums prinzip SOEIN!! NDA nicht zu unterschreiben, wie schon die HWL redaktion sagte, so ein NDA ist komplett unüblich und unterscheided sich massgeblich von einer normnalen NDA.



Wärst du bitte so gütig mir zu erklären was der Unterschied zwischen dieser und einer "normalen" NDA ist?


----------



## perupp (26. Juni 2018)

Sorry, war falsch


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Warum auf Heise rumhacken  Gamestar hat auch nicht unterschrieben . Hat Nvidia soviel Angst ,das AMD und Intel  sie technologisch überholen ? Ganz ehrlich mich würds freuen  wenn Nvidia aus ihren Wolkenkuckusheim geholt werden  am besten so wie zu GeForce FX  Zeiten  .


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Juni 2018)

SKYNET-1 schrieb:


> 1. es gehts ums prinzip SOEIN!! NDA nicht zu unterschreiben, wie schon die HWL redaktion sagte, so ein NDA ist komplett unüblich und unterscheided sich massgeblich von einer normnalen NDA.
> 2. habt ihr euch mit der unterschrift dazu verpflichtet wahrheitsgetreue pressearbeit zu unterlassen, wenn NV euch steckt "bei den neuen chips hats ein problem... die GPUs sterben nach +/- 5000 betriebsstunden" dürft ihrs nicht berichten, und es selber rausfinden wird eher schwer, weil dann bräuchtet ihr 208 tage zeit wo die karten 24/7 laufen, hinzu kommt ihr müsstet mehr als ein dutzend karten gleichzeitig laufen lassen, um einen "zufall" auszuschliessen... heisst bei durchschnittlicher nutzung rauchen die karten dann nach 3-4 jahren ab.... klasse für die käufer X-D
> 
> aber schon recht, ihr habt auch nur bis zum türgriff gedacht und nicht bis auf die strasse....



Welchen Sinn hätte es von NVidia-Seite her diese Information irgend einer Redaktion NDA oder Nicht NDA zu offenbaren? Das sind "Firmengeheimnisse" die du niemanden auf die Nase bindest. 
Daher ist dein Beispiel absolut gegen jede Realität. Diese Art "Firmengeheimnis" bekommen ja nicht mal die meisten Mitarbeiter der Firma mit. Allerhöchstens ein ganz enger Kreis und das obwohl die Firmeneigenen NDA (genannt Arbeitsvertrag) wesentlich strikter gefasst ist als sonstige NDAs.

Was würde es auch bringen, dieses "Tatsache" irgendjemanden außerhalb der Firma mitzuteilen und dann ausgerechnet irgendeiner Redaktion?

Bei kleinen werden hier Fälle an den Haaren herbeigezogen die jeglicher Logik wiedersprechen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (26. Juni 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Was mich aber noch wundert: wenn sich durch das NDA sowieso nichts ändert, warum gibt es das Ding dann überhaupt? Irgendwas muss Nvidia ja damit bezwecken, rein aus Langeweile werden die sich so etwas ja nicht ausdenken.


1. Man will das Feedback der Partner.

2. Man will verhindern, dass Informationen vorab veröffentlicht werden und so sich manche unfairerweise Vorteile verschaffen - speziell heute wo alles auf schnell generierten Klicks hinausläuft.

3. Man will verhindern, dass Falschinformationen veröffentlicht werden. Review-Sample unterscheiden sich ja teilweise auch von finalen Produkten.

4. Man schützt sich vor etwaiger Wirtschaftsspionage.


----------



## schpoki (26. Juni 2018)

Ich hoffe nur das sich solche Praktiken nicht irgend wann für ein Magazin (Online oder Print ist egal) rächen weil ein Redakteur im Eifer des Arbeitsalltags etwas falsch formuliert oder Schreibt das nicht zu 100% frei von der NDA ist. Denn sollte erst mal eine Klage ins Haus flattern ist der Dumme nicht nur das Magazin sondern auch wir Leser!
Ich halte es wie viele andere hier, lieber einen guten Sponsor im Handel haben, der einen zum Erscheinungstag mit einem Testexemplar versorgt, um dann 2 Wochen später einen sauberen und Journalistisch korrekten Test zu lesen. Ich kaufe nie ein Produkt zum Erscheinungstag!


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Warum auf Heise rumhacken  Gamestar hat auch nicht unterschrieben . Hat Nvidia soviel Angst ,das AMD und Intel  sie technologisch überholen ? Ganz ehrlich mich würds freuen  wenn Nvidia aus ihren Wolkenkuckusheim geholt werden  am besten so wie zu GeForce FX  Zeiten  .



Gamestars Hauptgeschäft sind ja auch Hardwaretests und die sind ja auch für alle hier relevant ... Äh warte, waren es nicht eher immer die "Tests" von Gamestar über die man sich hier ab und zu lustig gemacht hat? 

Davon ab hat Heiko Klinge (Chefredakteur) auch seine eigene Meinung zu der Heise-Offenbarung: Nvidia NDA vom 20.Juni | GameStar-Pinboard


----------



## facehugger (26. Juni 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Davon ab hat Heiko Klinge (Chefredakteur) auch seine eigene Meinung zu der Heise-Offenbarung: Nvidia NDA vom 20.Juni | GameStar-Pinboard


Ich finds gut, das Herr Klinge eine eigene Meinung hat. Klingt für mich viel besser als sich von nem Hersteller fast alles gefallen zu lassen. Sorry, ist nur meine Meinung...

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Was mich aber noch wundert: wenn sich durch das NDA sowieso nichts ändert, warum gibt es das Ding dann überhaupt? Irgendwas muss Nvidia ja damit bezwecken, rein aus Langeweile werden die sich so etwas ja nicht ausdenken.



Durch die konkreten Formulierungen dieses NDAs ändert sich nichts gegenüber vorangegangenen. Ganz ohne NDA würde sich aber einiges ändern, zum Beispiel hätten wir bis vor Release weder Informationen noch Testmuster und könnten auch danach nur aufklauben, was andere fallen lassen. Solide, seriöse Tests oder auch nur Infoartikel zum Launch wären ohne NDA vermutlich nicht möglich.




SKYNET-1 schrieb:


> 1. es gehts ums prinzip SOEIN!! NDA nicht zu unterschreiben, wie schon die HWL redaktion sagte, so ein NDA ist komplett unüblich und unterscheided sich massgeblich von einer normnalen NDA.
> 2. habt ihr euch mit der unterschrift dazu verpflichtet wahrheitsgetreue pressearbeit zu unterlassen, wenn NV euch steckt "bei den neuen chips hats ein problem... die GPUs sterben nach +/- 5000 betriebsstunden" dürft ihrs nicht berichten, und es selber rausfinden wird eher schwer, weil dann bräuchtet ihr 208 tage zeit wo die karten 24/7 laufen, hinzu kommt ihr müsstet mehr als ein dutzend karten gleichzeitig laufen lassen, um einen "zufall" auszuschliessen... heisst bei durchschnittlicher nutzung rauchen die karten dann nach 3-4 jahren ab.... klasse für die käufer X-D
> 
> aber schon recht, ihr habt auch nur bis zum türgriff gedacht und nicht bis auf die strasse....



Wir sind ITler, wir arbeiten in geschlossenen Räumen. 
Und ja, wenn Nvidia uns gegnüber Fehler in den eigenen Produkten offenbaren würde, von denen sonst nichts bekannt ist und die wir nicht selbstständig finden könnten, dann dürften wir wegen diesem NDA nicht darüber berichten. Ich wage aber zu bezweifeln, dass Nvidia derartige Geheimnisse an 1.000de NDA-Unterzeichner weltweit mit einer Leakerquote von >1 Prozent herausgeben wird, denn verkaufen könnten sie diesen hypothetischen Schrott dann auch mit NDA nicht mehr.

P.S.: Ich habe auf der Straße übrigens noch niemanden gesehen, der über Fehler berichtet, die niemand kennt und die niemand finden kann.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2018)

uka schrieb:


> Wird keiner machen der es unterzeichnet .


Ich gehe davon aus er kann es, da er das behauptet es sei so. 

MfG


----------



## facehugger (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich habe auf der Straße übrigens noch niemanden gesehen, der über Fehler berichtet, die niemand kennt und die niemand finden kann.


Auf der Straß wirst du auch keinen finden. Denn wie fast jeder weiß, sitzen wir Nerds doch alle in hermetisch abgeschlossenen Kellern/Bunkerräumen und scheuen das Tageslicht wie der Teufel das Weihwasser...

Gruß


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. Juni 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wärst du bitte so gütig mir zu erklären was der Unterschied zwischen dieser und einer "normalen" NDA ist?


Häng mich mal dazwischen...

Das hat 3DC schon gut zusammengefasst:
Neues nVidia-NDA verdongelt die Fachpresse | 3DCenter.org


Heise übertreibt ein wenig mit ihrer Berichterstattung, aber genau die Sorgen, wie im 3DC geschrieben teile ich auch.
Dieses NDA ist schon sehr heiß gekocht, auch wenn es möglicherweiße nicht mit der Pressefreiheit konform geht und damit hierzulande ungültig sein sollte.


----------



## dangee (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Durch die konkreten Formulierungen dieses NDAs ändert sich nichts gegenüber vorangegangenen. [...]



aber sie werden nicht ohne Grund das Geld in die Hand genommen haben um den Text zu ändern - sofern die vorherigen NDAs untereinander gleich/sehr ähnlich im Worlaut gewesen sind (?).


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

sterreich schrieb:


> Das kann Nvidia allerdings auch ohne NDA durchziehen. Ein NDA ist ja eher dazu da jemanden im Fall der Fälle in Grund und Boden zu klagen.



Hierzulande wäre das dann eine einstweilige Verfügung... bzw. die NDA ist der Lieferant für die Begründung einer solchen.
Dann folgt eben das übliche: Keine Review Samples mehr, weil NDA verletzt wurde - ein deutlich Öffentlichkeits-tauglicherer Grund als "ihr habt was geschrieben, was uns nicht gefällt"



sterreich schrieb:


> "Laß dir von keinem Fachmann imponieren, der dir erzählt: »Lieber Freund, das mache ich schon seit zwanzig Jahren so!« - Man kann eine Sache auch zwanzig Jahre lang falsch machen." - Kurt Tucholsky
> 
> scnr



Ganz genau


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Gamestars Hauptgeschäft sind ja auch Hardwaretests und die sind ja auch für alle hier relevant ... Äh warte, waren es nicht eher immer die "Tests" von Gamestar über die man sich hier ab und zu lustig gemacht hat?
> 
> Davon ab hat Heiko Klinge (Chefredakteur) auch seine eigene Meinung zu der Heise-Offenbarung: Nvidia NDA vom 20.Juni | GameStar-Pinboard



Naja, da argumentiert Herr Klinge aber auch nur mit "seiner Erfahrung nach".
Ist im Vertragswesen nur leider vollkommen unbedeutend. immerhin hat sich der Ton und die Herangehensweise in den letzten paar Jahren um einiges verschärft.
Hardwaretests sind auch nicht das Hauptgeschäft von Heise.
Im Vergleich zu Computec und CB ist Heise deutlich größer und breiter aufgestellt, was dann doch eine sehr andere Perspektive auf die Sache bringt.

Für solch eine NDA wären wir längst gelyncht worden.

Edit: Sorry für den doppelpost. Ich hatte vermutet, dass schon jemand anderes geantwortet hat.


----------



## RossiCX (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ganz ohne NDA würde sich aber einiges ändern, zum Beispiel hätten wir bis vor Release weder Informationen noch Testmuster und könnten auch danach nur aufklauben, was andere fallen lassen.



Ja, aber dafür gibt es doch die "normalen" NDA, die sich auf ein Produkt beziehen und die zum Datum X auslaufen. Oder wird es die in Zukunft gar nicht mehr geben, nur noch dieses eine pauschale NDA?


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Juni 2018)

Ich habe jetzt die Stellungnahmen von PCGH, CB und Toms HW gelesen und bin enttäuscht. Erstere beiden haben keine Hausjuristen, zweifeln aber heises Sichtweise (bzw. deren Anwälte) an und waschen zur Untermauerung ihrer eigenen Sichtweise etwas schmutzige Wäsche (Heises schlechtes Verhältnis/Fehde mit Nvidia). Bei Heises Martin Fischer hatten die eigenen Leser (siehe Kommentare bei heise-Artikel) stehts den Eindruck, dass eher Nvidia-freundlich und AMD-kritisch berichtet wird, heise war also professionell genug den "Streit" mit Nvidia nicht durchscheinen zu lassen.  Igor von Toms ist immerhin einigermaß offen/ehrlich bei seinen letzten (Ab)Sätzen und redet nicht alles Negative klein. Hinterlässt aber alles keinen guten Eindruck, Nvidia wird zu viel Vertrauen(vorschuss) gegeben und jeder krtitische, gut informierte Konsument, weiß dass das nicht gerechtfertigt ist.

Edit: Alleine dass es diese Diskussion nun gibt, dass Nvidia die Journalisten in Erklärungsnot bringt, dass dieses Klima aus Misstrauen und Angst herrscht, sagt doch schon alles. Das kommt nicht von heute auf morgen oder von ungefähr, das (negative) Image hat sich Nvidia hart über die vielen Jahre selbst erarbeitet.


----------



## Leo-Nardo (26. Juni 2018)

Ich gehöre eher zu den stillen Mitlesern, aber hier melde ich mich doch mal zu Wort, denn dass ein Unternehmen derart leichtfertig an Verträge rangeht finde ich erstaunlich.



> Hier ist die Stellungnahme von PCGH. Die ist nicht vom Hausjuristen geprüft, weil wir keinen haben.


Das ist kein Problem. Es gibt genügend Juristen für internationales Vertragsrecht. Wenn ihr keinen kennt oder findet, sagt Bescheid. Ich gebe euch dann einen Kontakt. Eine Vertragsprüfung kostet schon etwas Geld, dafür bekommt man Hinweise und Aussagen zu Formulierungen auf die man allein nie gekommen wäre. Vor allem gilt das für NDAs die erst dann zum tragen kommen wenn die Parteien nicht mehr nett miteinander reden. Da ist jedes Wort wichtig.
Ist die Vertragsstrafe z.B. für 'den Verstoß' festgelegt, zahlt man für alle begangenen Verstöße den Betrag. Steht dort hingegen dass sie für 'jeden Verstoß' fällig wird, zahlt man schnell das x-fache, weil man x-mal gegen die Klausel verstoßen hat. Diese zwei zusätzlichen Buchstaben machen einen riesigen Unterschied im Vertragsrecht. 



> Aber ich habe jetzt mehr als 20 Jahre Erfahrung mit NDAs und einen ganzen Schrank voll von den Dingern. Das muss ja auch was zählen.


 Richtig. Und ich bin ein guter Programmierer weil ich an vielen Kursen teilgenommen habe. Die Zertifikate habe ich alle da. Ich hab noch nie ein Programm geschrieben, aber ich weis theoretisch wie es geht...  Entscheidend für die Erfahrung mit NDAs ist nicht die Zahl der Unterschriften die man geleistet hat, sondern wie oft man mit gegnerischen Anwälten über den Inhalt der Erklärungen diskutiert hat. Das sind Erfahrungen die bleibende Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Fürmich ist die Aussage von CB absolut  fadenscheinig  die wollen sich rausreden  weil sie Angst haben nicht mehr zum Release Hardware zu bekommen und dann Test online zu haben. Aber Heise war  immer die objektivste Plattform für Hardwaretests  und das seit den 90ern  . Ich hoffe das PCGH mehr Rückrat beweist  gegen so eine Unfair  und  auch fast kriminell handelden Firma wie Nvidia   .
> Erst wollten sie den Boardparnern in ihre Firmenpolitik reinsprechen jetzt sind die Tech Medien dran   diese Firma gehört auf  eine  Art schwarze Liste  von No Go Firmen . Über die deutsche Autoindustrie wird ein Riesentrara gemacht und hier kann ein Quasimonopolist machen was er will .


Das NVIDIA das nicht kann haben wir doch vor kurzem gesehen!


taks schrieb:


> Wo kommen auf einmal die ganzen Trolle her? Wurde irgendwo ne Brücke abgerissen
> 
> Haben die das Gefühl PCGH wird in Zukunft alle Benchmarks zugunsten von Nvidia fälschen?


Ja das trollverhalten war mir teilweise auch schon aufgefallen, wusste garnicht das es soviel Leute gibt die NVIDIA hassen? 
Aber egal ich finds geil, lockert die Stimmung bis zum nächsten Hardware-Release!!!

grundsätzlich gibt’s an nda‘s ja nichts verwerfliches, aber wenn es nur ein Stück Papier nda ist wie sonst auch warum macht heiße dann so ein Fass auf?
irgendwas stinkt hier gewaltig und in denke es hat was mit dem „kommenden“ Release zu tun.

zum pcgh Statement, das kann man so stehen lassen aber fragwürdig bleibt die ganze Geschichte weiterhin. Böses kann man der Redaktion von pcgh auch nicht vorwerfen.


----------



## uka (26. Juni 2018)

Leo-Nardo schrieb:


> ...


Ich denke schon, dass Computec über einen Juristen verfügt. Dieser muss aber nicht jeden Text des Chefredakteurs, der auch für die Artikel seiner Mitarbeiter mitverantwortlich ist, absegnen. Und der Chefredakteur ist auch für die Einhaltung des NDA seiner Mitarbeiter mitverantwortlich. Also passt es schon, was geschrieben wurde. 

Es war ja keine Aussage, dass die *NDA* nicht durch den Juristen von Computec (nicht PCGH) geprüft wurde (diese Frage ist zwar offen, interessiert aber eigentlich auch nicht, denn wie Thilo gesagt hat, wurde die NDA unterschrieben - egal ob von Ihm als Verantwortlichen oder der Geschäftsleitung etc.).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2018)

SKYNET-1 schrieb:


> 2. habt ihr euch mit der unterschrift dazu verpflichtet wahrheitsgetreue pressearbeit zu unterlassen, wenn NV euch steckt "bei den neuen chips hats ein problem... die GPUs sterben nach +/- 5000 betriebsstunden" dürft ihrs nicht berichten, und es selber rausfinden wird eher schwer, weil dann bräuchtet ihr 208 tage zeit wo die karten 24/7 laufen, hinzu kommt ihr müsstet mehr als ein dutzend karten gleichzeitig laufen lassen, um einen "zufall" auszuschliessen... heisst bei durchschnittlicher nutzung rauchen die karten dann nach 3-4 jahren ab.... klasse für die käufer X-D
> 
> aber schon recht, ihr habt auch nur bis zum türgriff gedacht und nicht bis auf die strasse....



Ist ja gut, dass ihr mal ein paar Fälle für das NDA konstruiert, aber sieht Du das wirklich als realistisch an? Warum sollte uns Nvidia das unter NDA sagen?


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ist ja gut, dass ihr mal ein paar Fälle für das NDA konstruiert, aber sieht Du das wirklich als realistisch an? Warum sollte uns Nvidia das unter NDA sagen?



Simple Antwort:

Weil sie euch damit sehr einfach in der Hand haben... mit nahezu Null Aufwand.
Und selbst wenn ihr dann die NDA aufkündigt, seid ihr noch an die 5 Jahre gebunden.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2018)

Das Problem bei Verträgen ist ja generell das die meisten Fälle nicht auftreten aber wenn, dann sieht es schlecht aus, deshalb sollte man auch solche Klauseln, auch wenn unwahrscheinlich, möglichst nach -rausverhandeln. Unterlassungserklärungen sollte man auch niemals im Original unterzeichnen sondern stets von einem Anwalt korrigieren lassen, weil diese immer einstig die Interessen der Klägerin (sagt man das so?) vertritt. 

Ich finde auch ihr geht etwas zu leichtfertig damit um. Lasst es doch prüfen, gibt es nichts zu beanstanden, gibt es nichts zu beanstanden aber wenn Juristen schon davor warnen solch einen Vertrag zu unterschreiben würde ich zu mindestens sehr hellhörig werden als Nicht-Jurist und das nicht mit einem quantitativen Verweis auf 20 Jahre persönlicher NDA-Erfahrung vom Tisch wischen. 

MfG


----------



## Rocketeer67 (26. Juni 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach sollten sich "Tests" egal ob für Soft- oder Hardware ausschließlich auf im Handel verfügbare Produkte beziehen. Wie oft fällt man als Endverbraucher auf die Schnauze (sorry!), weil wieder seitens der "objektiven" Berichterstattung irgendwelche Produkte im Vorfeld gehypt wurden und das eigentlich veröffentlichte Produkt wieder einmal nur Betastatus hat. Ich kanns nicht mehr hören.

Letztendlich behaupten natürlich auch alle Berichterstatter "unabhängig" zu sein. Das hört in der Realität aber schon dann auf, wenn man durch die Industrie Vorteile erhält. Anders ausgedrückt könnte sich schon x mit y zusammenschließen, um gemeinsam gegen solche Knebelverträge vorzugehen. Aber da spricht ja auch wieder der Zwang dagegen, über den neuen Trend / das neue Produkt als "Erster" berichten zu können. 

Das kann nur unter euch geklärt werden. Alleine das Thema nun zu polarisieren und den Endverbraucher nahezulegen dies zu beurteilen ist doch Schwachsinn.


----------



## XXTREME (26. Juni 2018)

Hmm....jetzt lese ich mir die Tests hier besser in Zukunft gründlicher durch . Ich habe auch eine 20 jährige Testlese-Erfahrung macht mich das jetzt zum allwissenden Überuser . Sorry ich habe da jetzt ein ungutes Bauchgefühl was die zukünftigen Tests von Nvidia Hardware hier angeht.


----------



## schmed (26. Juni 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wird nicht funktionieren weil auch das NDA fürs NDA nicht unterschrieben werden muss und veröffentlicht werden könnte.
> Was dagegen funktioniert und sicherlich so kommt ist, dass Heise garantiert nicht mehr gefragt wird ob sie gegen ein NDA ein Vorabmuster erhalten wollen.
> 
> Am Ende bekommen eben nur noch die "Journalisten" ein Testmuster die brav pro-NV berichten.



Lieber nicht gefragt werden als mit z.B  mit leicht angezogenen Mundwinkeln unterschrieben oder auch bei:
* Aber alle schreiben doch, dass man nur noch Infos "zu Gunsten von Nvidia" veröffentlichen darf.*
Antwort: Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich bin der absolut festen Überzeugung, dass der Passus "unwichtig" ist. abzutun, wozu steht das wohl dann drin?

Das jetzt alle die Unterschrieben haben, so "BELEIDIGT" gegen Heise hetzen ist sehr lustig.
Wenn eine Rechtsabteilung Probleme sieht, sollte man nicht auf Heise schimpfen. Der Wortlaut wird von NV sehr wohl weiße gewählt sein, wie bei der Stellungsnahme von NV zum GPP,

Nur die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob die Firmen die unter dem NDA sind weiter so Sachen wie zum GPP bringen oder doch die NEUTRALITÄT für Testmuster aus dem Fenster geworfen haben.

Lustig auch das in der  Stellungnahme alles verlinkt ist nur Heise nicht.
Bei Heise kann jeder das NDA selber lesen und sich seine Meinung bilden, warum zeigt PCGH den Text des NDA nicht, wenn doch alles so Toll ist?

In eigener Sache: Nvidia-NDA als Maulkorb fur Journalisten |
    heise online


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juni 2018)

Damit macht man sich bei NVidia aber sehr unbeliebt.

Falls es nicht sogar gänzlich durch das NDA untersagt ist, auf den "Leak" zu verlinken.


----------



## schmed (26. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Damit macht man sich bei NVidia aber sehr unbeliebt.
> 
> Falls es nicht sogar gänzlich durch das NDA untersagt ist, auf den "Leak" zu verlinken.



Ahh ok wegen NDA ist die Berichterstattung schon nimmer Neutral, denn zum Gesamtbild gehört auch die Stellungnahme von Heise, nur so kann sich jeder SEINE Meinung bilden.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (26. Juni 2018)

Die Stellungnahme von PCGH ist ja mehr als schwach.

Heise geht sehr genau auf die Probleme der NDA ein, und warum diese sich von bisherigen unterscheidet. Wer will kann sie sich ja sogar selbst durchlesen.
Für PCGH heißt das jetzt leider: Euren Tests neuer (Nvidia) Grafikkarten kann man erst nach Erscheinen der Grafikkarten trauen. Vorabtests sind ja de facto "zu Gunsten von Nvidia" zensiert. Da sonst Verstoß gegen die NDA.


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Falls es nicht sogar gänzlich durch das NDA untersagt ist, auf den "Leak" zu verlinken.



Wenn man ein NDA nicht unterschreibt gibt es auch keinen Leak.


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Und alles nur weil heute alles sofort und direkt  sein muss.  Ich erinner mich an das Ende der 90er Jahre  da gab es nur gedruckte Tests und die C`T erschien  alle 2 Monate   na und  dafür war ich nie  Early Adopter  und bekam meine  Nvidia  TNTund GForce256 für 300 DM  . Damals gab es an großen Magazinen nur  C`T ,PC Welt und Chip  , wovon die C`T die einzige mit vernünftigen Tests war . Ok damals brauchte  die GPU auch nur 2 Engines beherschen  ID und UT  wenn sie das konnte war sie schnell genug.  Heute ist es neist sinnvoll sich  sowohl Online Artikel und  Tech Tuber Videos zu schauen und sich dann  aus dem Ganzen seine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Juni 2018)

Der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass wir nie etwas von der neuen NDA erfahren hätten, wenn nicht heise ausgepackt hätte. All jene die unterschrieben haben, hätten nie freiwillig darüber gesprochen, dass Nvidia ein weiteres Mal die Daumenschraube anzieht. Und dass diese Jounrnalisten es nicht mal so empfinden, sondern als normal ansehen, ist ein weiterer Skandal.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2018)

Nachdem ich mir die Stellungnahme von Heise, Thilo sowie die NDA durchgelesen habe muss ich auch sagen das ich mir gewünscht hätte das PCGH die NDA nicht unterschreibt auch wenn diese NDA nichts an der Berichterstattung ändert - was jetzt erstmal so im Raum stehen muss.
Gerade nach vergangenen Aktionen von Nvidia (GPP, GTX1060 3 Gb,  GTX970, Treiberbindung...) kann ich eine solche Haltung kaum unterstützen gerade nicht wenn diese nur durch Erfahrung getätigt wird. Ich kann verstehen das die PCGH nicht die finanziellen Mittel einer Heise Redaktion besitzt und daher anders mit sowas umgehen muss.
Daher hoffe ich das ihr auch das Verhalten einiger Mitglieder hier im Forum versteht denen es sauer aufstößt, nur weil ihr eure Reaktion für euch sauber begründen könnt heißt es nicht das alle damit einverstanden sein müssen und somit müsst ihr auch verstehen wenn der eine oder andere treue Leser der Redaktion den Rücken kehrt. 
Ich für meinen Teil habe schon immer Tests zu wichtigen Produkten von mehreren Redaktionen miteinander verglichen - nicht weil ich der Berichterstattung von PCGH keinen Glauben geschenkt habe oder die Arbeit von Raff nicht wertschätze sondern um einen besseren Überblick zu bekommen und so werde ich es auch weiter handhaben.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2018)

Jetzt weiß man dass jeder Test am Erscheinungstag von NV diktiert wurde.  Die Presse hätte die Karten völlig boykottieren müssen und nicht ein Wort darüber berichten.


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Da muß ich Seahawk rechtgeben  würde es keine  Tag 1 test geben würde >Nvidia in die  Röhre kucken  und hätte genau das Gegenteil erreicht


----------



## schmed (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Na und? Die meisten kommen sowieso nicht von Nvidia direkt. Dicke Teile, wie etwa eine Titan-Grafikkarte müssen wir schon jetzt über Shops beziehen. Ihr tut so, als wäre Nvidia die einzige Nabelschnur all ihrer Produkte.



warum habt ihr das NDA dann gemacht wenns doch Na und ist? ergibt dann überhaupt keinen Sinn. Stellungsnahme und diese Post passen nicht zueinander.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass wir nie etwas von der neuen NDA erfahren hätten, wenn nicht heise ausgepackt hätte. All jene die unterschrieben haben, hätten nie freiwillig darüber gesprochen, dass Nvidia ein weiteres Mal die Daumenschraube anzieht. Und dass diese Jounrnalisten es nicht mal so empfinden, sondern als normal ansehen, ist ein weiterer Skandal.



Noch ein weiterer Skandal ist, dass ein Skandal aus einem Skandal gemacht wird, der kein Skandal ist. 

Warum zur Hölle glaubt uns niemand, wenn wir euch versichern, dass es keine "Daumenschrauben" geben wird? Ist es denn kein Argument, wenn jemand mit 20-jähriger Erfahrung sagt, dass sich dadurch damals wie heute nicht ändern wird? Egal wie viele unwarscheinliche Szenarien ihr noch konstruiert, macht es doch erst dann zum Skandal, wenn wirklich eines davon wahr wird.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2018)

Noch mal als Info für alle: Wir überprüfen gerade noch mal alle Option, ergebnisoffen, auch zusammen mit anderen Medien und Nvidia. 

Ich bin morgen aber im Urlaub und ich weiß nicht, ob ich heute schon alle Infos zusammenbekomme. Kann also sein, dass das erst am Donnerstag passiert. Auf jeden Fall danke ich wirklich ausnahmslos jedem User hier, der sich durch konstruktive und offene Kritik hier äußert. 

Ich würde das hier jetzt nicht schon mehr als 20 Jahre machen, wenn mir eure Meinung egal wäre.


----------



## McZonk (26. Juni 2018)

Wir halten also fest: Das Dokument wirkt auf Branchenfremde schon etwas einschüchternd. Insbesondere, wenn es in Verbindung mit einem gewissen Unterton zu Änderungen (also einer stattgefundenen "Verschärfung") kommuniziert wird. Dabei scheinen die Gepflogenheiten aber durchaus üblich. Also könnte man auch sagen: Nvidia hat seine Schreiben nur an den Standard in der Branche angepasst?

  Ich wage mal einen Versuch das Wichtigste in Ansprache an die Red zusammenzufassen:
Die Leser von Euch können trotz dieses Wisches eines erwarten: Wenn Produkt XY im Test Fehler/Schwäche aufweist, dann berichtet ihr frei und offen ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwelche Papiere darüber und vor allem ohne, dass der Produkthersteller dabei auch nur irgendwie Einfluss auf die freie Meinung nehmen kann. Das schuldet ihr (völlig unabhängig dieses Dokuments) Euren Lesern Und das werden selbige – da verlasse ich mich bei Euch auch blind drauf – auch erhalten (und wenn dahinter ein Ja steht, können wir uns die gesamte weitere Diskussion eigentlich sparen).

So gesehen bleibt das Dokument dann am Ende ein Alles-oder-Nichts-Blatt in dem Rechtsabteilungen sicherlich die krassesten Dinge finden können. Oder zu Deutsch: Passt dem Vertragsersteller ein Vertragspartner nicht mehr, findet sich sicherlich schnell irgendein Grund gegen den in irgendeiner Form nach Auffassung von Rechtsanwalt Herrn Muster verstoßen worden ist. Ein „Review-Verhältnis“ lässt sich dann außerordentlich beenden. Dazu gäbe es aber auch einen deutlich einfacheren Weg: Zusenden von Informationen und Samples einfach einstellen, da keine Verpflichtung besteht.

So denn: Weitermachen!


----------



## sterreich (26. Juni 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Auf der Straß wirst du auch keinen finden. Denn wie fast jeder weiß, sitzen wir Nerds doch alle in hermetisch abgeschlossenen Kellern/Bunkerräumen und scheuen das Tageslicht wie der Teufel das Weihwasser...
> 
> Gruß


Gefährdet ja die Bildschirmbräune 

@Redaktion

Was mich eben auch etwas skeptisch macht ist die relativ kurze Reaktionszeit von 2 Tagen (20.-22. Juni)
Jetzt ist die NDA kein Roman, aber trotzdem kommt es mir doch sehr kurz gegriffen vor für die Unterzeichnung eines so allgemein gehaltenen Vertrags.

Ist das auch üblich für NDAs bzw. kommt des öfteren vor? Auf einer Skala von 1=Nie bis 10=Immer?


----------



## schmed (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Noch ein weiterer Skandal ist, dass ein Skandal aus einem Skandal gemacht wird, der kein Skandal ist.
> 
> Warum zur Hölle glaubt uns niemand, wenn wir euch versichern, dass es keine "Daumenschrauben" geben wird? Ist es denn kein Argument, wenn jemand mit 20-jähriger Erfahrung sagt, dass sich dadurch damals wie heute nicht ändern wird? Egal wie viele unwarscheinliche Szenarien ihr noch konstruiert, macht es doch erst dann zum Skandal, wenn wirklich eines davon wahr wird.



Nein ist kein Argument, denn wenn jemand 20-jähriger Erfahrung in z,B Kuchen -Backen hat, hat er dennoch 0 Ahnung von  Rechtlichen Sachen, dazu gibts ja dann die Juristen.


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Noch ein weiterer Skandal ist, dass ein Skandal aus einem Skandal gemacht wird, der kein Skandal ist.
> 
> Warum zur Hölle glaubt uns niemand, wenn wir euch versichern, dass es keine "Daumenschrauben" geben wird? Ist es denn kein Argument, wenn jemand mit 20-jähriger Erfahrung sagt, dass sich dadurch damals wie heute nicht ändern wird? Egal wie viele unwarscheinliche Szenarien ihr noch konstruiert, macht es doch erst dann zum Skandal, wenn wirklich eines davon wahr wird.



Die NDA wird sicherlich eine unterbewusste/psychologische Wirkung haben, denn im Härtefall, wenn irgendwann nicht mehr alles locker-flockig wie gewohnt läuft und der Ton rauer werden sollte oder Nvidia überraschenderweise (überraschend nur für Naive) doch mal mehr fordern sollte als erwartet, wisst ihr, dass Nvidia euch juristisch "an den Eiern hat". Ich glaube sogar, dass ihr erst jetzt schluckt, weil euch erst durch heises Anstoß bewusst wird, was ihr da leichtfertig unterschrieben habt. Seid doch mal ein bisschen selbstehrlich und redet nicht alles, aber auch alles schön. Igor hat es auch hinbekommen, sich öffentlich einzugestehen dass es Zweifel gibt.


----------



## Chatstar (26. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass wir nie etwas von der neuen NDA erfahren hätten, wenn nicht heise ausgepackt hätte. All jene die unterschrieben haben, hätten nie freiwillig darüber gesprochen, dass Nvidia ein weiteres Mal die Daumenschraube anzieht. Und dass diese Jounrnalisten es nicht mal so empfinden, sondern als normal ansehen, ist ein weiterer Skandal.



Nach Unterschrift des NDA dürfen sie es ja auch nicht mehr... fällt ja dem Wortlaut nach unters NDA:

"Confidential Information" shall mean... the terms of this Agreement..."


Wenn ich einige Beiträge hier so lese, erhalte die den Eindruck, dass NVidia Hardware aggressiv macht. ):


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Juni 2018)

schmed schrieb:


> Nein ist kein Argument, denn wenn jemand 20-jähriger Erfahrung in z,B Kuchen -Backen hat, hat er dennoch 0 Ahnung von  Rechtlichen Sachen, dazu gibts ja dann die Juristen.



Er hat natürlich rechtliche Ahnung. Und zwar, welche Formvorschriften beim Kuchenverkauf zu beachten sind, welche Kuchenzutaten im Kuchen überhaupt erlaubt sind. Einfach weil man in jedem Beruf mit rechtlichen Sachen konfrontiert wird, die die eigene, tägliche Arbeit betrifft.


----------



## unspektakulaer (26. Juni 2018)

Heise hat also eine Rechtsabteilung, die davon ausgeht das dieses NDA so ziemlich wörtlich genommen werden kann, aber CB, PCGH und THDE sind der Meinung mit Laienwissen einschätzen zu können das das was in dem NDA steht doch "alles garnicht so ist wie es da steht". Bei Betriebsgeheimnissen erlischt das NDA -->!NIE!<--. Wer will mit mir wetten das zb der Fall mit dem Speicherinterface der 970 genau so ein Fall gewesen wäre. Das kann doch nicht euer ******* ernst sein. Für mich sind ab jetzt alle Testberichte von euch zu Nvidia-Produkten wertlos. ganz einfach. Wer seriöse Testberichte will klickt eure Artikel nicht mehr. Und ich hoffe das tun viele und es tut euch so richtig weh. Ich könnte im Strahl kotzen PCGH war meine Anlaufstelle Nummer 1 für Hardwaretests...


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Noch ein weiterer Skandal ist, dass ein Skandal aus einem Skandal gemacht wird, der kein Skandal ist.
> 
> Warum zur Hölle glaubt uns niemand, wenn wir euch versichern, dass es keine "Daumenschrauben" geben wird? Ist es denn kein Argument, wenn jemand mit 20-jähriger Erfahrung sagt, dass sich dadurch damals wie heute nicht ändern wird? Egal wie viele unwarscheinliche Szenarien ihr noch konstruiert, macht es doch erst dann zum Skandal, wenn wirklich eines davon wahr wird.



Das ist leider keine Glaubensfrage und natürlich hat es etwas zu bedeuten wenn jemand langjährige Erfahrung in seinem Beruf hat, nur eben nicht juristisch. Trotzdem würde ich mir auch von dir etwas mehr Verständnis wünschen die Sache ist momentan eben sehr kontrovers.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Er hat natürlich rechtliche Ahnung. Und zwar, welche Formvorschriften beim Kuchenverkauf zu beachten sind, welche Kuchenzutaten im Kuchen überhaupt erlaubt sind. Einfach weil man in jedem Beruf mit rechtlichen Sachen konfrontiert wird, die die eigene, tägliche Arbeit betrifft.



Also wenn ich mal eine Prozess hatte, habe ich mich meist eher selbst Vertreten als der Anwalt mich. Das mal nur am Rande ohne jetzt deswegen alle Juristen verunglimpfen zu wollen.
Den heiligen Gral will ich denen aber auch nicht in die Hand geben.

@Thilo: Das halte ich für einen guten Lösungsansatz den Ihr da einschlagt.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Noch ein weiterer Skandal ist, dass ein Skandal aus einem Skandal gemacht wird, der kein Skandal ist.
> 
> Warum zur Hölle glaubt uns niemand, wenn wir euch versichern, dass es keine "Daumenschrauben" geben wird? Ist es denn kein Argument, wenn jemand mit 20-jähriger Erfahrung sagt, dass sich dadurch damals wie heute nicht ändern wird? Egal wie viele unwarscheinliche Szenarien ihr noch konstruiert, macht es doch erst dann zum Skandal, wenn wirklich eines davon wahr wird.



Und wie soll man davon erfahren, wenn ihr nicht darüber berichten dürft? 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2018)

dangee schrieb:


> aber sie werden nicht ohne Grund das Geld in die Hand genommen haben um den Text zu ändern - sofern die vorherigen NDAs untereinander gleich/sehr ähnlich im Worlaut gewesen sind (?).





RossiCX schrieb:


> Ja, aber dafür gibt es doch die "normalen" NDA, die sich auf ein Produkt beziehen und die zum Datum X auslaufen. Oder wird es die in Zukunft gar nicht mehr geben, nur noch dieses eine pauschale NDA?



Als Mainboard-und-Kühlungs-Fachredakteur kenne ich den genauen Wortlaut vergangener GPU-NDAs nicht, kann also nicht sagen was am Text geändert wurde und wie häufig Neuformulierungen vorkommen. Die NDAs, die ich von Mainboard-Herstellern gewohnt bin, machen aber ähnliche Aussagen. Nur der explizite Passus zu "Geschäftsgeheimnissen" ist für mich neu – vertraulich ist vertraulich, was soll da noch "geheim"? Ein klares Enddatum gibt es in Mainboard-NDAs dagegen selbst für "nur vertraulich aber nicht geheime" Informationen so gut wie nie. Meistens läuft die Stillschweigevereinbarung "bis die Informationen öffentlich sind", zum Teil mit Verweis auf den Chipsatz-Hersteller. Genaueres ist zum Zeitpunkt der NDA-Unterzeichnung schlicht noch nicht festgelegt. Auch konkrete Produkte werden immer verschwiegen, denn mehr als "future products" will vor der Unterzeichnung ja eben nicht nennen.

Das solch allgemeine, weitreichende Formulierungen die sicherere Wahl sind, hat dieses Frühjahr übrigens mal wieder ein NDA zum H370 bewiesen. Dieses galt "until announces the Intel 300 Chipset motherboards and 8th Gen Intel Core desktop processors". Eine vergleichsweise detaillierte Formulierung, die sofort ein Hintertürchen öffnete, denn wurden Z370 und I7-8700K schon vier Monate vorher vorgestellt.  Eingehalten haben wir das NDA dennoch, denn wie oben geschrieben: Es ist eine Vereinbarung, der beide Seiten in gegenseitigem Interesse zustimmen. Kein Vertragsdokument, bei dem man seinen Gegner bestmöglich über den Tisch zu ziehen versucht.


----------



## SFVogt (26. Juni 2018)

Dissi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir die Stellungnahme von Heise, Thilo sowie die NDA durchgelesen habe muss ich auch sagen das ich mir gewünscht hätte das PCGH die NDA nicht unterschreibt auch wenn diese NDA nichts an der Berichterstattung ändert - was jetzt erstmal so im Raum stehen muss.
> Gerade nach vergangenen Aktionen von Nvidia (GPP, GTX1060 3 Gb,  GTX970, Treiberbindung...) kann ich eine solche Haltung kaum unterstützen gerade nicht wenn diese nur durch Erfahrung getätigt wird. Ich kann verstehen das die PCGH nicht die finanziellen Mittel einer Heise Redaktion besitzt und daher anders mit sowas umgehen muss.
> Daher hoffe ich das ihr auch das Verhalten einiger Mitglieder hier im Forum versteht denen es sauer aufstößt, nur weil ihr eure Reaktion für euch sauber begründen könnt heißt es nicht das alle damit einverstanden sein müssen und somit müsst ihr auch verstehen wenn der eine oder andere treue Leser der Redaktion den Rücken kehrt.
> Ich für meinen Teil habe schon immer Tests zu wichtigen Produkten von mehreren Redaktionen miteinander verglichen - nicht weil ich der Berichterstattung von PCGH keinen Glauben geschenkt habe oder die Arbeit von Raff nicht wertschätze sondern um einen besseren Überblick zu bekommen und so werde ich es auch weiter handhaben.


Schon mal daran gedacht, das die NDA Unterzeichner wie PCGH & CB, jeweils mündige gestandene Persönlichkeiten mit langjähriger Erfahrung in ihrem Tätigkeitsfeld, solchen NDAs und dem Umgang mit nVidia und anderen Hardware Herstellern, viel objektiver, rationaler und pragmatischer an diese Thematik rangehen, als dies der emotional aufgeladene Foren Schreiberling tut?! Es ist einfach lächerlich, wie irgendwelche abstrusen Szenarien heraufbeschworenen werden von 'Leuten', die noch nie ein Schritt in den Fußstapfen derjeniger gelaufen sind, denen sie erzählen wollen, wie sie ihren Job zu machen haben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2018)

SFVogt schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, das die NDA Unterzeichner wie PCGH & CB, jeweils mündige gestandene Persönlichkeiten mit langjähriger Erfahrung in ihrem Tätigkeitsfeld, solchen NDAs und dem Umgang mit nVidia und anderen Hardware Herstellern, viel objektiver, rationaler und pragmatischer an diese Thematik rangehen, als dies der emotional aufgeladene Foren Schreiberling tut?! Es ist einfach lächerlich, wie irgendwelche abstrusen Szenarien heraufbeschworenen werden von 'Leuten', die noch nie ein Schritt in den Fußstapfen derjeniger gelaufen sind, denen sie erzählen wollen, wie sie ihren Job zu machen haben.



Trotzdem ist es doch jedem Leser gestattet sich über die Thematik und das "Unterzeichnen der NDA" ein Urteil zu bilden und seine Handlung selbst zu bestimmen oder nicht? 

"Mir gefällt es nicht das die PCGH Redaktion die Nvidia NDA unterzeichnet hat und ich boykottiere diese ab sofort" - in Meinen Augen eine völlig verständliche Reaktion.


----------



## schmed (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Er hat natürlich rechtliche Ahnung. Und zwar, welche Formvorschriften beim Kuchenverkauf zu beachten sind, welche Kuchenzutaten im Kuchen überhaupt erlaubt sind. Einfach weil man in jedem Beruf mit rechtlichen Sachen konfrontiert wird, die die eigene, tägliche Arbeit betrifft.



warum lassen sich z.B dann Maurer vor Gericht bei Themen zur Arbeit  von Anwälten  verteidigen? sollte doch dann für jeden in seinem Beruf kein Problem sein ohne Anwälte aus-zukommen, Die Gesetzbücher  Deutsche Gesetzestexte, die für z.B Maurer oder Kuchenbäcker wichtig sind, lernt man bestimmt in der Ausbildung . Die ganzen Anwälte und auch ganze Rechtsabteilungen tun nur immer Soooo wichtig, doch braucht ein Arbeiter mit 20-jähriger Erfahrung die dann ja gar nicht, gut zu wissen.

Ich kenne mich durch meinen Beruf z.B gut im Handelsgesetzbuch (HGB) Handelsgesetzbuch (HGB) - Inhalt aus, würde aber bei dem Umfang des HGBs und der "Auslegungsmöglichkeiten" einen Teufel ohne Fach-Anwalt in dem Bereich machen.

Da die Deutschen Gesetze sooooooo Umfangreich sind, gibt es die Anwalt-Spezialisierung  überhaupt, da nichtmal Die alles 1.kennen und 2. dann auch verstehen.


----------



## Nuallan (26. Juni 2018)

Hab mir jetzt auch mal alle Stellungsnamen in Ruhe durchgelesen. Diejenigen, die unterschrieben haben (also quasi alle), spielen die Sache natürlich herunter. Was sollen sie jetzt auch noch anderes machen? Der Verweis von CB z.B. auf jahrelange Praxis wo das bis alles gut lief ist schön und gut, aber Nvidia kann diese Praxis jetzt jederzeit ändern. Ein Versprechen im Ernstfall einfach lieber gar nix zu berichten statt zu beschönigen ist auch schön und gut, aber auch über etwas negatives nicht zu berichten ist eine Einmischung in den Journalismus zugunsten von Nvidia. 

Ich bin echt erschrocken wie sehr sich diese "neutrale" Branche im guten Glauben von irgendwelchen Mega-Corps abhängig macht, und man kann wirklich nur erahnen was hinter den Kulissen noch so alles abläuft und nicht "leakt".



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Und im Falle von Informationen z. B. zu neuen GPU-Generationen sehe ich es als elementar an, dass wir Infos aus erster Hand für die Leser bekommen.



Und was genau habt ihr davon? Turing soll schon lange fertig entwickelt sein, aber Informationen von eurer Seite gab es bis jetzt genau null. Wo sind eure Informationen aus erster Hand? Lasst mich raten: Stehen unter NDA? Wann kamen jemals bestätigte Informationen über neue Nvidia-Hardware vor dessen Release? Wo genau liegen eure und Vorteile von diesem "Agreement", und die eurer Leser?



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Siehe Punkt 4 "Term". Die Verpflichtungen zur Geheimhaltung bleiben natürlich erst einmal bestehen, aber ich bin weder verpflichtet, mir NDA-Informationen anzuhören oder sie zu benutzen. Und ich bin auch nicht verpflichtet, Tests zu veröffentlichen, wenn mir die Umstände nicht gefallen.



Wenn ihr das Teil aufkündigt hätte das Konsequenzen, und genau diese Konsequenzen wollt ihr ja auf keinen Fall, denn ihr selbst sagt ja "GPU-Informationen sind elementar". Also wo genau ist die Grenze, wo ihr dieses elementare aufgeben würdet? Bei einer Kleinigkeit, die unter den Tisch gekehrt werden soll? Oder würdet ihr kleine Sachen noch durchgehen lassen um zu "überleben" und doch erst bei einer größeren Sache aufkündigen? Das sich viele Leute jetzt solche Fragen stellen ist absolut berechtigt.


----------



## mad-onion (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...P.S.: Ich habe auf der Straße übrigens noch niemanden gesehen, der über Fehler berichtet, die niemand kennt und die niemand finden kann.


Also mir fällt da ganz salopp, quasi locker aus der Schulter, ein Beispiel ein.. 
Wie war das mit den CPU-Bugs Spectre und Meltdown? 
Das kannst du nicht wirklich verpasst haben!? 
Bis zur Veröffentlichung konnte sie "jahrelang" niemand finden, selbst danach hat es noch gedauert bis Intel und AMD diese verifizierten..
Ob diese davon selbst wirklich nichts wussten wird wohl ungewiss bleiben. Würden sie ja nie zugeben und außerdem stünden alle beteiligten ja unter... na?... richtig: NDA
Und in einem "guten" NDA steht auch drin, dass man das NDA nicht bekanntgeben darf... 
Allerdings hast du diese Personen bestimmt wirklich nicht auf der Straße gesehen. 
Schon garnicht im geschlossenen Gebäude.. 

Ich wünsche mir von einer Redaktion wie euch ein stets objektives, unabhängiges und verantwortungsbewusstes Vorgehen. 
Ihr seid (ob ihr wollt oder nicht) eben in DE in den Top 10 der Meinungsmacher (Influencer) für PC Gamer.
Und wer Spiderman gesehen hat, der weiß: Aus großer Macht folgt auch große Verantwortung! 
(Danke an den Onkel von Peter Parker an dieser Stelle) 

Den jahrelang aufgebauten und verdienten Respekt und das Vertrauen der Leser kann man in Sekunden verlieren.
Ich war seit der ersten Ausgabe Printed-Leser und habe über die Jahre die Redakteure kommen und gehen sehen, 
mit angesehen wie das Magazin immer dünner und die Seiten immer weniger (oder bessergesagt die Werbung immer dominanter) wurden, mit Henner Schröder und Rossi gelacht, mit Marc entdeckt..usw..
meine erste Geforce (Gf2 MX400), den ersten Athlon (C 1400MHz)..usw schon durch eure Kaufempfehlungen und Bestenlisten ausgewählt, bis heute vertraue ich auf euer Wort. 
Bitte zerstört das nicht! 

Insofern bin ich meine Wünsche jetzt mal losgeworden, ich denke es geht einigen Lesern ähnlich!


----------



## Keyborder (26. Juni 2018)

Versuchen zu erklären, dass Heises Anwälte ihr Geld nicht wert sind kann ja wohl nur zitiert worden sein.
Zumindest sehr gewagt für einen Nicht_Jurist.

Die Stellungnahme liest sich für mich hier als Rechtfertigung. Eine Ausrede, warum man vermutlich blindwegs das NDA unterzeichnet hat.
Würde ja vermuten, dass man so "Geschreibsel" als reine Formalität behandelt, durch Heise erstmal aufmerksam wurde was man überhaupt unterschrieben hat und jetzt einfach nur versucht sich rauszuwinden.
Irgend wie passt auch die Aussage gegenüber Heises Rechtsabteilung da rein.

20 Jährige Erfahrung sagt erst mal nix aus. Sie zeigt lediglich auf, dass es trotz aller bisherigen Verträge keine kritischen Konflikte gab (?). 
Das ist aber kein Garant dass das so bleibt. Nicht bei der NDA!
Ihr verkauft es aber so, dass eure Berichterstattung garantiert unverändert bleibt.
Wie wollt ihr das aber garantieren, wenn ihr euch dermaßen an die Leine nehmen lässt?
Stellt euch mal die Frage ob man sich nicht ein wenig verarscht fühlen darf, als Leser hier, gerade auch  da man mitbekommt, wie ihr mit dem Thema hier umgeht.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2018)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Also wo genau ist die Grenze, wo ihr dieses elementare aufgeben würdet? Bei einer Kleinigkeit, die unter den Tisch gekehrt werden soll? Oder würdet ihr kleine Sachen noch durchgehen lassen um zu "überleben" und doch erst bei einer größeren Sache aufkündigen? Das sich viele Leute jetzt solche Fragen stellen ist absolut berechtigt.



Das ist doch gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen und zu erkennen, weil es wie gehabt passieren wird.
Absolute Einhaltung der NDA bzgl. Termine, neue Produkte, Daten. Aber kein Kompromiss bzgl. Stillschweigen oder gar abändern von Tests und dem jeweiligen Ergebnis. Also alles wie gehabt.


----------



## Keyborder (26. Juni 2018)

Abwarten. Diese NDA und zukünftige, die sicher kaum abgemildeter sein werden sind NVIDAs Joker und gleichzeitig euer Grabmal. Grob betrachtet


----------



## SFVogt (26. Juni 2018)

Dissi schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es doch jedem Leser gestattet sich über die Thematik und das "Unterzeichnen der NDA" ein Urteil zu bilden und seine Handlung selbst zu bestimmen oder nicht?
> 
> "Mir gefällt es nicht das die PCGH Redaktion die Nvidia NDA unterzeichnet hat und ich boykottiere diese ab sofort" -* in Meinen Augen eine völlig verständliche Reaktion*.


Dann stufst du deine Großkonzern-nVidia-Antipathie als wichtiger ein als das (langjährige) Vertrauen und direkten Kontakt zu deinem lokalen Hardware Tester... 
...oberflächlich, kurzsichtig und mindestens ebenso fragwürdig ob du deine Prioritäten nicht etwas falsch setzt, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2018)

SFVogt schrieb:


> Dann stufst du deine Großkonzern-nVidia-Antipathie als wichtiger ein als das (langjährige) Vertrauen und direkten Kontakt zu deinem lokalen Hardware Tester...
> ...oberflächlich, kurzsichtig und mindestens ebenso fragwürdig ob du deine Prioritäten nicht etwas falsch setzt, meiner Meinung nach.



Keine Ahnung was dir heute übern Weg gelaufen ist aber ich habe nie behauptet das ich diese Ansicht teile , ich werde weiterhin PCGH lesen und mein Abo auch nicht kündigen. Trotzdem unterstütze ich die Handlung nicht.


----------



## SFVogt (26. Juni 2018)

Dissi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was dir heute übern Weg gelaufen ist aber ich habe nie behauptet das ich diese Ansicht teile , ich werde weiterhin PCGH lesen und mein Abo auch nicht kündigen. Trotzdem unterstütze ich die Handlung nicht.


Du hast ein "_eine völlig verständliche Reaktion_" beschrieben und ich darauf geantwortet, was diese "_völlig verständliche Reaktion_" in meinen Augen bedeutet, mehr nicht 
...das "du" war jetzt nicht unbedingt auf dich persönlich gemünzt.


----------



## Keyborder (26. Juni 2018)

Zitate ohne Quote können zu Missverständnissen führen 
Kursive Schrift könnte dem entgegenwirken

Edit:habsch wohl falsch verstanden


----------



## Ananas (26. Juni 2018)

Hier übrigens mal ein Kommentar von heise bezügliche der vermeintlich problematischen Beziehung zu Nvidia:


> Unser Verhältnis zu Nvidia war in den letzten 6 Jahren professionell  gut. Wir wurden zeitnah mit Infos und Testmustern versorgt - auch ohne  Knebel-NDA.
> Was die Kollegen von CB da geschrieben haben, ärgert  mich persönlich natürlich etwas. Sich hier einfach etwas aus den Fingern  zu saugen, was faktisch nicht vorhanden ist, ist schon dreist. Aber  hey, was soll ich mich aufregen? Wir haben in der Vergangenheit  professionell mit Nvidia und anderen Herstellern zusammengearbeitet,  auch ohne irgendwem in den Arsch zu kriechen.


Re: @heise: Habe das mal an nvidia geschickt… | Forum - heise online


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juni 2018)

Was für eine problematische Beziehung soll das eigentlich sein und woher weiß CB davon?


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Vor allem  von einem der "alten Hasen" der C`T . CB hat sich so richtig  selbst geschädigt  , erst blind unterschreiben und dann   gegen Heise sticheln  ohne die es NIE an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen wäre.  So kann man sich auch seine glaubwürdigkeit zerstören .


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Vor allem  von einem der "alten Hasen" der C`T . CB hat sich so richtig  selbst geschädigt  , erst blind unterschreiben und dann   gegen Heise sticheln  ohne die es NIE an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen wäre.  So kann man sich auch seine glaubwürdigkeit zerstören .



Man muss jetzt nicht auch noch die unterschiedlichen Mags gegeneinander ausspielen.
Das NDA ist schon schlimm genug, auf eine Schlammschlacht zwischen Redakteuren kann man gerne verzichten würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Juni 2018)

SFVogt schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, das die NDA Unterzeichner wie PCGH & CB, jeweils mündige gestandene Persönlichkeiten mit langjähriger Erfahrung in ihrem Tätigkeitsfeld, solchen NDAs und dem Umgang mit nVidia und anderen Hardware Herstellern, viel objektiver, rationaler und pragmatischer an diese Thematik rangehen, als dies der emotional aufgeladene Foren Schreiberling tut?! Es ist einfach lächerlich, wie irgendwelche abstrusen Szenarien heraufbeschworenen werden von 'Leuten', die noch nie ein Schritt in den Fußstapfen derjeniger gelaufen sind, denen sie erzählen wollen, wie sie ihren Job zu machen haben.


Die Sache ist die, es kann eben sein, dass das NDA seitens nVdidia nicht so genau genommen wird und alles so bleibt, wie sonst auch. Aber im Zweifel, wenn es wirklich hart auf hart kommt, ist nVidia am längeren Hebel. Besonders schwammige Formulierungen wie "Der Schutz von Informationen, die ein Geschäftsgeheimnis darstellen, erlischt nie." , die man als Außenstehender nur sehr schwer (wenn überhaupt) einordnen kann, könnten schnell zum Problem werden. Mag sein, dass bei dieser Veröffentlichung von nVidia noch alles beim alten bleibt, aber wer weiß, wie eng das NDA-Korsett beim nächsten Mal geschnallt wird. Journalistisch gesehen scheint es ein Schritt in die falsche Richtugn zu sein.


----------



## Chatstar (26. Juni 2018)

Wo wäre eigentlich genau der Unterschied zwischen einem allgemeingültigen NDA oder einem NDA für jede einzelne Karte zu sehen?


----------



## ShiftyBro (26. Juni 2018)

perupp schrieb:


> @PCGH wenn diese NDA absolut nichts macht, warum regen sich dann mehr Seiten darüber auf?
> NVIDIA's new Non-Disclosure Agreement leaked | VideoCardz.com
> 
> Können Sie mir das bitte erklären?



Ich würde mal sagen, dass liegt daran, dass diese Seiten die Klauseln des Schriftstücks ernster nehmen (einige haben das z.B. umfassend rechtlich geprüft und sich nicht lediglich auf das "jahrelange gute Verhältnis mit NVIDIA" verlassen).
Diese NDA-Vertrag ist wohl einer dieser Dinge im Leben, die wohl auf den ersten Blick so durchgewunken werden und erst bei genauerem Hinsehen und mit etwas Fantasie sehr häßlich werden.

Ich persönlich möchte der PCGH (nun da sich der Staub etwas gelegt hat und ich meine Mistgabel wieder weg gepackt habe) auch keine falsche Absicht unterstellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob man hier wirklich "alles unter Kontrolle" hat, wie es die statements hier gerne mal suggerieren. Vermutlich wird es nur die Zeit zeigen und ich hoffe, dass das Vertrauen in den "Partner" Nvidia auch in diesem Fall gerechtfertigt war.


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Gurdi ich gebe dir recht aber  CB hat diese Erklärung  mit dem verweis auf Heise angefangen . Ich lese auch alle  aber  so gegen Heise zu schiessen  geht gar nicht .


----------



## Ananas (26. Juni 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Wo wäre eigentlich genau der Unterschied zwischen einem allgemeingültigen NDA oder einem NDA für jede einzelne Karte zu sehen?


Soweit ich mich erinnere haben Nvidia z.B. ihr problematisches (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken) "Partnerprogramm" wiederholt als "Geschäftsgeheimnis" bezeichnet.

Das würde nach deren Verständnis also schonmal fein säuberlich in die "darf niemals drüber gesprochen werden" Sektion der geleakten NDA passen.


----------



## SFVogt (26. Juni 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die, es kann eben sein, dass das NDA seitens nVdidia nicht so genau genommen wird und alles so bleibt, wie sonst auch. Aber im Zweifel, wenn es wirklich hart auf hart kommt, ist nVidia am längeren Hebel. Besonders schwammige Formulierungen wie "Der Schutz von Informationen, die ein Geschäftsgeheimnis darstellen, erlischt nie." , die man als Außenstehender nur sehr schwer (wenn überhaupt) einordnen kann, könnten schnell zum Problem werden. Mag sein, dass bei dieser Veröffentlichung von nVidia noch alles beim alten bleibt, aber wer weiß, wie eng das NDA-Korsett beim nächsten Mal geschnallt wird. Journalistisch gesehen scheint es ein Schritt in die falsche Richtugn zu sein.


Ja es kann sein alles mögliche passieren wird oder man kann sich auch ewig fertig machen wegen rein gar nichts. Und ja wer weiß, was es alles zu wissen gäbe, der wäre wohl allwissend, oder so ähnlich...

Falls es irgendwer noch weiß von den Leuten mit den Mistgabeln und Fakeln: Unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen wurde! Wieso will man PCGH & Co jetzt Vorverurteilen für ein mögliches zukünftiges journalistisches Fehlverhalten aufgrund des nVidia NDA, welches bis jetzt nicht stattgefunden hat und möglicherweise auch nie eintrifft? Das ist Irrsinn!


----------



## shibirian (26. Juni 2018)

Ananas schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere hat Nvidia z.B. das problematische (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken) "Partnerprogramm" wiederholt als "Geschäftsgeheimnis" bezeichnet.
> 
> Das würde nach deren Verständnis also schonmal fein säuberlich in die "darf niemals drüber gesprochen werden" Sektion der geleakten NDA passen.



Ja, so ist es den Leuten bei HardOCP ergangen, die als erste über NVIDIA's GPP berichtet hatten.

"That all said, NVIDIA has not contacted HardOCP about any upcoming information, which we believe to be in direct retaliation for discussing GPP with the world. NVIDIA did tell us before publication of the GPP information, that doing so "could damage the relationship" between HardOCP and NVIDIA."

[H]ardOCP: NVIDIA Looks to Gag Journalists with Multi-Year Blanket NDAs

Mal schaun wann es die PCGH bei dieser NDA trifft. Man könnte schließlich bezweifeln das es NVIDIA interessiert ob PCGH immerhin ein Magazin rausbringt. Dann gibt es halt keine Infos mehr wenns denen in den Kram passt. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Juni 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht worüber ihr euch eigendlich aufregt .
> 
> Im Endeffekt haben die "fraglichen" Passagen schlicht die Kernaussage : Was wir als Geheimniss (Betriebsgeheimnis) einstufen BLEIBT ein Betriebsgeheimnis egal was passiert (Was völlig normal in ALLEN Branchen ist) + Wenn ihr VOR dem ENDE des NDA irgendwas über die Karten sagt dann hat das Positiv zu sein .
> Wenn das jetzt beides schlimm sein soll , so würde ich dazu raten sich NIEMALS zu Alpha's (Hard UND Software) an zu melden die unter einem NDA stehen , da steht dergleichen fast grundsätzlich drinne weil es NORMAL ist , vor allem das man nichtr SCHLECHT über das getestete reden darf solange der NDA noch besteht , streng genommen darf man schließlich GARnicht drüber reden/schreiben !!
> ...


Dann kann ich mir aber den Test schenken. Was soll man denn schreiben? Sieht gut aus und gibt Bilder aus? Alles kann negativ ausgelegt werden. Karte macht in einem Spiel schlechtere Fps als der Vorgänger oder Konkurrent?  Darf man nicht schreiben.

Ist zu laut? Darf man nicht schreiben. Verbraucht zu viel (Und sein es nur 10 Watt)? Darf man nicht schreiben.

Und man kann es auch nicht mit Alphas oder Betas vergleichen, Wo sich möglicherweise noch eine Menge ändert.


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Juni 2018)

Da sind die ganzen Anti-Nvidianer und Pro-Heise Applaudierer hier im Forum mit ihren Kommentaren am gestrigen Tag ja sauber auf die Schnauze gefallen. Lediglich nachgeplappert, was Heise so verbreitet hat ... 



> ... *Nicht erwähnt wird zudem, dass das Verhältnis zwischen Nvidia und Heise  stark vorbelastet ist*. Hätte Heise den eigenen journalistischen  Ansprüchen gerecht werden wollen, hätte aus unserer Sicht auch dieser  Aspekt Erwähnung finden sollen, um eine Einordnung der  Auseinandersetzung für Außenstehende verständlicher zu machen. Auch  hätte man sich, wie an anderer Stelle durchaus üblich, zumindest mit den  nationalen Kollegen absprechen können. Die Motivation, wirklich auch  etwas ändern zu wollen, wäre dann deutlich geworden, so hat es für uns  leider auch den Beigeschmack einer persönlichen Fehde – auch wenn die  inhaltliche Diskussion berechtigt ist ... .



In eigener Sache: Stellungnahme zum Nvidia-NDA - ComputerBase



> Frage: Wenn das NDA so "normal" ist, warum hat Heise es dann nicht unterschrieben und auch noch öffentlich gemacht?
> Antwort:  Da müsst ihr schon Heise fragen. Wie gesagt, ich sehe nicht, dass das  neue NDA so viel anders ist als alte. Und die praktische Erfahrung von  über 20 Jahren zeigt mir einfach, dass standardisierte NDAs nach  US-Recht sowieso bei WEITEM nicht so heiß gegessen werden, wie sie  gekocht werden. Sprich: Da muss man nicht alles wörtlich oder ernst  nehmen. *Bei Heise sollte man auch wissen, dass es in den letzten Jahren  immer wieder massive Spannungen mit Nvidia gab.*
> 
> Frage: Wie findest Du die Aktion von Heise?
> Antwort:  Es gibt sicher viele Leser, die das erst einmal gut finden, dass sich  ein Medium gegen einen Großen der Branche stellt. Das kann ich  nachvollziehen. Was ich nicht verstehe und schade finde: *Wenn Heise das  neue NDA wirklich so beschämend findet und wirklich was hätte erreichen  wollen, dann wäre der Weg, sich mit anderen Medien zu einer  konzertierten Aktion abzustimmen, der wesentlich größere Ansatz gewesen.  So hat das Ganze für mich ein Gschmäckle, denn Heise stellt sich nun  als Märtyer hin und alle anderen Medien sind die Doofen.*



PCGH intern: Stellungnahme zur Stillschweigevereinbarung von Nvidia


----------



## Nuallan (26. Juni 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist doch gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen und zu erkennen, weil es wie gehabt passieren wird. Absolute Einhaltung der NDA bzgl. Termine, neue Produkte, Daten. Aber kein Kompromiss bzgl. Stillschweigen oder gar abändern von Tests und dem jeweiligen Ergebnis. Also alles wie gehabt.



Ich kaufe euch sofort ab das ihr jetzt so denkt, aber wenn irgendwann eure Existenz auf dem Spiel steht und es (für den Anfang) vielleicht nur um eine Kleinigkeit geht die Nvidia "geschützt" haben möchte, dann würde ich meine Hand nicht mehr für euch oder irgendein anderes Unternehmen ins Feuer legen. Bestes Beispiel für so eine "Kleinigkeit" ist doch schon die Unterschrift unter dieses NDA, scheinbar ohne sich rechtlich abzusichern.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass bei dieser Veröffentlichung von nVidia noch alles beim alten bleibt, aber wer weiß, wie eng das NDA-Korsett beim nächsten Mal geschnallt wird. Journalistisch gesehen scheint es ein Schritt in die falsche Richtugn zu sein.



So ist es. Nvidia wird wohl kaum sofort anfangen den Magazinen ihre Tests vorzuschreiben. Dieses geänderte NDA ist nur ein Grundstein. Es gibt ja nicht wenige, die dieses NDA als Erpressung auslegen. Und das Problem mit u.a. mit Erpressungen ist halt, dass der nächste Schritt immer ziemlich klein wirkt wenn man erstmal mittendrin hängt. Gestern wollte der Rowdy in der Schule 1€, heute 1,10€ und morgen 1,20€. Was sind schon 10 Cent? Die richtige Reaktion wäre gewesen ihm schon beim ersten Mal.. naja sollte klar sein. Es wirkt hier leider so als hätte nur Heise diese Eier in der Hose, während alle anderen sagen: "Et hätt noch emmer joot jejange".



SFVogt schrieb:


> Falls es irgendwer noch weiß von den Leuten mit den Mistgabeln und Fakeln: Unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen wurde! Wieso will man PCGH & Co jetzt Vorverurteilen für ein mögliches zukünftiges journalistisches Fehlverhalten aufgrund des nVidia NDA, welches bis jetzt nicht stattgefunden hat und möglicherweise auch nie eintrifft? Das ist Irrsinn!



Da hast du natürlich völlig recht. Man sollte hier keinen auf Minority Report machen und jemanden für eventuelle zukünftige Handlungen vorverurteilen. Es gibt halt nur starke Bedenken, dass man mit der Unterschrift die Möglichkeit geschaffen hat, dass sowas in Zukunft passieren kann. Und das blöde ist: Wenn es passieren würde, würden wir davon nicht zwangsläufig etwas mitkriegen. Das ist schon bedenklich und darüber kann man diskutieren.


----------



## McZonk (26. Juni 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Da sind die ganzen Anti-Nvidianer und Pro-Heise Applaudierer hier im Forum mit ihren Kommentaren am gestrigen Tag ja sauber auf die Schnauze gefallen. Lediglich nachgeplappert, was Heise so verbreitet hat ...


Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich an deiner Stelle vorsichtig, oder plapperst du hier auch nur selektiv nach was bei anderen Magazinen nun veröffentlich wird, ohne die eigentliche Stellungnahme von Heise selbst zu erwähnen? (Die gehört sicherlich mit dazu, schließlich werden wohl belastete Verhältnisse unterstellt...). Aber diese Diskussion wer unter den Redaktionen jetzt mehr Recht hat, ist wirklich nicht zielführend. Viel eher sollte nach vorne geblickt werden und einfach nochmal die Forderung nach freier Berichterstattung in alle Richtungen in den Vordergrund gerückt werden.


----------



## shibirian (26. Juni 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Da sind die ganzen Anti-Nvidianer und Pro-Heise Applaudierer hier im Forum mit ihren Kommentaren am gestrigen Tag ja sauber auf die Schnauze gefallen. Lediglich nachgeplappert, was Heise so verbreitet hat ... [/URL]



Nur mal ein kleines Detail am Rande, was man bei PCGH wohl selber offensichtlich nicht weiss (und du halt auch nicht). Der Heise-Jurist aber dagegen sehr wohl.

"So ein NDA zwischen einem Verlag und einem Hersteller ist ein Vertrag zwischen Kaufleuten. Da kann man so einiges rein schreiben und wers unterschreibt, muss sich dann auch dran halten bzw. die Vertragsstrafe zahlen, wenn er es nicht tut. Als Vertrag zwischen einem Unternehmen und einem Verbraucher wäre das allerdings unhaltbar und vermutlich sittenwidrig."

Re: Ist es uberhaupt gultig? | Forum - heise online

Bei PCGH scheint man wohl der Meinung zu sein die NDA gilt nur in USA und nach deren Recht (bei Golem.de wohl auch). Nein, es ist ein Vertrag mit Gerichtsstand Deutschland.

Man sollte sich vorher mit seiner Rechtsschutzversicherung erstmal an einen Juristen wenden, bevor man einen Vertrag unterschreibt. Sonst kommt man aus der Nummer im Ernstfall schwerlich wieder raus. Aber wie der Herr Bayer in der Meldung ja selber gesagt hat, hat PCGH wohl keinen Anwalt. Und das in Deutschland.


----------



## sterreich (26. Juni 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Da sind die ganzen Anti-Nvidianer und Pro-Heise Applaudierer hier im Forum mit ihren Kommentaren am gestrigen Tag ja sauber auf die Schnauze gefallen. Lediglich nachgeplappert, was Heise so verbreitet hat ...


Sprach er und plappert nach was andere verbreiten 
Kommentar von der Gegenseite :


> ..darauf hätte ich auch gern eine Antwort. Unser Verhältnis zu Nvidia war in den letzten 6 Jahren professionell gut. Wir wurden zeitnah mit Infos und Testmustern versorgt - auch ohne Knebel-NDA.
> 
> Was die Kollegen von CB da geschrieben haben, ärgert mich persönlich natürlich etwas. Sich hier einfach etwas aus den Fingern zu saugen, was faktisch nicht vorhanden ist, ist schon dreist. Aber hey, was soll ich mich aufregen? Wir haben in der Vergangenheit professionell mit Nvidia und anderen Herstellern zusammengearbeitet, auch ohne irgendwem in den Arsch zu kriechen. Wenn Dinge gut waren (Grafikkarte Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080: Monster-Leistung fur fast 800 Euro |
> heise online), wurde das geschrieben, wenn Produkte problematisch waren (Nvidia fuhrt Kaufer der GeForce GTX 970 hinters Licht: Nur 3,5 statt 4 GByte RAM schnell angebunden |
> ...


Wem soll man glauben? Wenn man sich bspw. ansieht, dass die Tests der 1080 und 1080 TI mit Embargo-Ende auf heise veröffentlicht wurden hört sich die Version vom professionellem Verhältnis plausibel an. Mir persönlich ist nichts über ein Zerwürfniss von heise und Nvidia bekannt, fand die letzten Tests sogar sehr vorteilhaft für Nvidia. Vielleicht kann Thilo ja was zu der Geschichte erzählen, wenn er sie schon für erwähnenswert hält?




Nuallan schrieb:


> So ist es. Nvidia wird wohl kaum sofort anfangen den Magazinen ihre Tests vorzuschreiben. Dieses geänderte NDA ist nur ein Grundstein. Es gibt ja nicht wenige, die dieses NDA als Erpressung auslegen. Und das Problem mit u.a. mit Erpressungen ist halt, dass der nächste Schritt immer ziemlich klein wirkt wenn man erstmal mittendrin hängt. Gestern wollte der Rowdy in der Schule 1€, heute 1,10€ und morgen 1,20€. Was sind schon 10 Cent? Die richtige Reaktion wäre gewesen ihm schon beim ersten Mal.. naja sollte klar sein. Es wirkt hier leider so als hätte nur Heise diese Eier in der Hose, während alle anderen sagen: "Et hätt noch emmer joot jejange".


Nennt sich Salamitaktik


----------



## Wolfgang75 (26. Juni 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wo kommen auf einmal die ganzen Trolle her?



Einige dieser Trolle kaufen sich sogar das Heft für gutes Geld,ob das so bleibt steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Aber Hauptsache nen coolen Spruch gebracht und ein Like von Thilo kassiert...


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Da sind die ganzen Anti-Nvidianer und Pro-Heise Applaudierer hier im Forum mit ihren Kommentaren am gestrigen Tag ja sauber auf die Schnauze gefallen. Lediglich nachgeplappert, was Heise so verbreitet hat ...
> 
> In eigener Sache: Stellungnahme zum Nvidia-NDA - ComputerBase
> 
> PCGH intern: Stellungnahme zur Stillschweigevereinbarung von Nvidia



Es zeigt leider nur, dass du vom Verhältnis zwischen Nvidia und Heise keine Ahnung hast. Die sind ziemlich gute Geschäftspartner.

Außerdem hätte sich PCGH auch mal mit CB und anderen Seiten zusammen tun und sich an den "Großkonzern" der Branche wenden, um etwas gemeinsam einzuleiten - muss ja nicht unbedingt von Heise ausgehen.. nur hat Heise eben im Gegensatz zu den anderen nicht unterschrieben.

Außerdem treffen hier zwei absichtlich mögliche Interpretationen der NDA auf einander.
3DCenter sieht es ja auch mehr wie Heise, als wie PCGH - und hat ebenfalls nicht unterschrieben.

Sobald man einer so schwammig formulierten NDA ausgesetzt ist, die auch noch Fristen von mindestens 5 Jahren vorsieht, ist man in der Hand der Anwälte und Gerichte.. und Einstweilige Verfügungen gibt es schneller als 2022.


----------



## shibirian (26. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Es zeigt leider nur, dass du vom Verhältnis zwischen Nvidia und Heise keine Ahnung hast. Die sind ziemlich gute Geschäftspartner.



Deine Quelle?

Dazu müsste es einen Vertrag zwischen Heise und Nvidia geben.

Woher weisst du von diesem Vertrag? Ein Link dazu wäre gut, ansonsten glaube ich dir kein Wort.



Khabarak schrieb:


> Außerdem treffen hier zwei absichtlich mögliche Interpretationen der NDA auf einander.



Ja, die eine ist von einem Juristen (Heise) und die andere von Juraleien die keinen Anwalt gefragt haben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2018)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Einige dieser Trolle kaufen sich sogar das Heft für gutes Geld,ob das so bleibt steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Aber Hauptsache nen coolen Spruch gebracht und ein Like von Thilo kassiert...



Finde ich auch sehr fragwürdig als Chef-Redakteur unter so einem polarisierenden Post ein "gefällt mir" zu setzen...



taks schrieb:


> Wo kommen auf einmal die ganzen Trolle her? Wurde irgendwo ne Brücke abgerissen
> 
> Haben die das Gefühl PCGH wird in Zukunft alle Benchmarks zugunsten von Nvidia fälschen?


----------



## Asuramaru (26. Juni 2018)

Also ich muss sagen das ich das mit den NDA schon komisch finde da mir Persönlich immer öfter auffällt das Nvidia gewisse dinge erzwigen möchte.

Das ist auch bei ihrer Telemetry Datensammlung der fall,bis vor ein paar Monaten konte man mit dem Tool Disable nvidia Telemetry die Datensammlung unterbinden und jetzt mit weiteren Updates für Nvidia Experiance wird das Sammeln unterbunden.Sobald man die Datensammlung unterbinden möchte stellt sich Experience und die Treiber Quer und lassen sich nicht mehr starten,erst mit dem deaktivieren der Datensammlung funktioniert es wider.

Das selbe finde ich auch wider bei der Aktion von Nvidia mit den Grafikkarten Herstellern und wer kann sich noch daran erinnern wie im 3D Mark extrem geschummelt wurde um besser dazustehen.irgendwie scheint es mir so als wolle Nvidia gewisse dinge Erzwingen um besser da zu stehen.


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

shibirian schrieb:


> Deine Quelle?
> 
> Dazu müsste es einen Vertrag zwischen Heise und Nvidia geben.
> 
> Woher weisst du von diesem Vertrag? Ein Link dazu wäre gut, ansonsten glaube ich dir kein Wort.



Ähm... Dir ist schon klar, dass auch das Verhältnis von Testzeitung und Hardwarehersteller eine Geschäftsbeziehung ist?
Das macht sie eben zu Geschäftspartnern.

Ich glaub du interpretierst in den Begriff mehr rein, als drin steckt.


----------



## -Xe0n- (26. Juni 2018)

Finds halt schon lustig, dass in einem Statement Heise "negativ" dargestellt wird, nur weil sie Rückrat haben und etwas nicht unterschreiben wollen was ihnen nicht gefällt


----------



## shibirian (26. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Das macht sie eben zu Geschäftspartnern.



Nein.


----------



## shibirian (26. Juni 2018)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Finds halt schon lustig das in einem Statement Heise "negativ" dargestellt wird, nur weil sie Rückrat haben und etwas nicht unterschreiben wollen was ihnen nicht gefällt



Eine NDA ist halt ein waschechter Vertrag. Warum sollte man auch einen Vertrag der einem unerwünscht aufgezwungen werden soll unterschreiben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube die ganze Sache mit diesem NDA wird viel heißer gegessen, als sie gekocht wurde. Interessant wäre zum Vergleich mal ein NDA von AMD, Intel, MSI, Asus oder ein älteres NDA von nVidia. Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, dass die viel anders aussehen würden, als dieses aktuelle NDA von nVidia.


----------



## Terracresta (26. Juni 2018)

Zur Stellungnahme hätte ich noch die Frage: "Musstet ihr euch schon mal gerichtlich wehren, da ein Unternehmen, dessen NDA ihr unterzeichnet habt, der Meinung war, dass ihr diese gebrochen hättet?"

Wenn man sich erst einmal vor Gericht wiederfindet und der Ausgang wegen entsprechend schwammiger Formulierungen in der NDA unsicher ist, hat man sicher eine andere Meinung. Ich finde es riskant bestimmte Passagen zu "ignorieren", denn dass kann gerade in Rechtsfragen ganz schön in die Hose gehen.
Jetzt kann die Presse halt ablehnen zu unterschreiben und hat einen gewaltigen Nachteil gegenüber denen, die Vorabinformationen bekommen, die NDA annehmen und Teile auf eigenes Risiko hin ignorieren oder sie annehmen und aus Angst lieber nichts Negatives schreiben. Selbst wenn Nvidia nicht vor hat, zu klagen, da dies wahrscheinlich in einen großen "Shitstorm" enden würde, profitieren sie trotzdem von jedem, der sich jetzt eingeschüchtert fühlt.

Darum sollte man auch alles verurteilen, was für Unsicherheit sorgt. Leider agieren so einige Unternehmen in der Hoffnung, dass sowas bei den Betroffenen "Eindruck" schindet. Wie viele Abmahnungen werden einfach gezahlt, obwohl die Unternehmen eigentlich im Unrecht sind? Inkasso-Unternehmen z.B. profitieren von jedem der zahlt auch wenn sie im Recht sind, nur um Ruhe zu haben. Selbst wenn es paar Leute gibt, die es sich nicht gefallen lassen, machen sie unter dem Schnitt Profit. Zwischen "nicht gefallen lassen" und "verklagen" liegen noch einmal Welten.


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

shibirian schrieb:


> Nein.



Aha...

Duden | Ge-schafts-part-ner | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition

Jemand, der mit einem ein Geschäft macht...

Trifft ziemlich auf "Du gibst mir Testsample, ich veröffentliche einen Test, der im Optimalfall dein Produkt gut dastehen lässt (sofern es kein Totalausflal ist)" zu.


----------



## shibirian (26. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Jemand, der mit einem ein Geschäft macht...



Nicht den Duden, sondern einen Juristen fragen...

Wann spricht man von einer Gesch ftsbeziehung im juristischen


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2018)

Ich bin dafür, ab sofort nur noch positiv über alles zu berichten und alles unangenehme wegzulassen, damit die Hobby-Dauermotzer unumfänglich befriedigt werden.


----------



## GEChun (26. Juni 2018)

Aber:

"Der Empfänger verwendet vertrauliche Informationen ausschließlich zu Gunsten von Nvidia."

Bedeutet doch das man nicht vertrauliche Informationen dennoch kritisch beurteilen darf. 
Nach einer Veröffentlichung ist nichts mehr vertraulich....

"Der Schutz von Informationen, die ein Geschäftsgeheimnis darstellen, erlischt nie."

Schützt Nvidia ja doch nur vor unabsichtlichen Veröffentlichungen... 
Was ist daran denn so schlimm?
Jede Firma hat Geheimnisse

Sobald eine Veröffentlichung erfolgt ist ist doch alles easy und man kann auch eine negative Presse durchführen sofern die Produkte schlecht sind... die Formulierungen lassen das definitiv offen!


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

shibirian schrieb:


> Nicht den Duden, sondern einen Juristen fragen...
> 
> Wann spricht man von einer Gesch ftsbeziehung im juristischen



Mir war neu, dass ich hier eine juristische Formulierung benutzt hab... normalerweise beziehe ich meine Schreibweisen und Deutungen aus dem Duden.


----------



## derstef_computec_account (26. Juni 2018)

Ist dieser nach amerikanischem Recht formulierte NDA überhaupt in Europa durchsetzbar? Klar, Informationen können sie bei einem Bruch vorenthalten, aber auch Schadenersatz einklagen? Gibts hier Juristen?


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

derstef_computec_account schrieb:


> Ist dieser nach amerikanischem Recht formulierte NDA überhaupt in Europa durchsetzbar? Klar, Informationen können sie bei einem Bruch vorenthalten, aber auch Schadenersatz einklagen? Gibts hier Juristen?



Wie schon hier erwähnt wurde: Verträge zwischen Firmen sind deutlich leichter durchsetzbar. Da PCGH eine Webseite betreibt, nehmen Gerichte in Delaware auch die Fälle an.

Sehr interessant ist übrigens die Interpretation zu den Punkten "3) Termination of Obligation" und "4)Term".

In 3) steht im Endeffekt nur drin, dass man nicht dafür belangt werden kann, dass andere die NDA gebrochen haben.
Unter 4) sieht man schön, dass die Verpflichtungen mindestens 5 Jahre gelten... bei Geschäftsgeheimnissen für immer.
Außerdem stehen keine Vertragsstrafen drin, damit die Anwälte die Schäden schön pro "breach" festlegen können... das kann bei einem Unternehmen mit mehreren Milliarden Umsatz dann mal schnell ein sehr hoher Streitwert werden.


----------



## Bevier (26. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Riesenaufregung um NICHTS, weil:
> 
> - Kein NDA kann die (deutsche) Pressefreiheit einschränken oder untergraben.
> 
> ...



Wo hattest du deine juristische Ausbildung? Mein Jurastudium sagt mir nämlich etwas ganz anderes. Du hast vom US-Recht nur nichts zu befürchten, wenn du Deutschland nicht verlässt. Nie wieder! Viele Länder haben Auslieferungsverträge, auch im wirtschaftlichen Fällen, mit der USA. Damit fällt komplett Kontinental-Amerika, Schweden, Groß Britannien, Süd-Ost-Asien und unzählige andere beliebte Urlaubsziele für immer weg. Aber Urlaub auf Balkonien ist ja auch nett, musst du nur hoffen, dass du niemals beruflich irgendwo hin musst...


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Ein E3 Besuch kann reichen  oder CES


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ah ok, kannst du dann mal bitte ein paar ähnliche NDAs als Beispiel posten die die gleichen kritischen Passagen aufweisen? Danke.



Hier zum Beispiel:

CNDA

Ist genau dasselbe 5 Jahre musst du für Dinge die nicht anderweitig veröffentlicht sind und Intel die Primärquelle ist, still sein.
Der ganze Käse der hier aufgewärmt wird, fußt auf einer Missinterpretation von" solely in the benefit of" bezogen das schlicht und ergreifend nur heißt,
man solle diese Informationen nicht zum Nachteil von NV nutzen, was sowieso klar ist.

Das ist wie schon mehrfach hier klargestellt wurde eine Standardfloskel wie man sich zu verhalten hat, kein Eingriff in die Berichterstattung,
natürlich wurde das schon mehrfach hier erklärt, aber ich denke nicht dass du das akzeptieren wirst.



unspektakulaer schrieb:


> Bei Betriebsgeheimnissen erlischt das NDA -->!NIE!<--.



Ja was glaubst du denn, natürlich darf ichr wenn ich in einem Vertraglichen Verhältnis zueinander stehe, keine Betriebsgeheimnisse verraten.
Meine Güte, was macht ihr eigentlich? Habt ihr noch nie irgendwo gearbeitet?
Das bedeutet doch nicht dass Nvidia den Journalisten Betriebsgeheimnisse verrät, aber wenn man in ständigem Kontakt steht, dann könnte da theoretisch etwas durchsickern oder willst du deine Nvidia Presseleute etc.. pp. 24/7 überwachen,
was die so machen? 


unspektakulaer schrieb:


> Wer will mit mir wetten das zb der Fall mit dem Speicherinterface der 970 genau so ein Fall gewesen wäre. Das kann doch nicht euer ******* ernst sein.



Wieder der übliche Fall von nichts verstanden, keine Erklärungen gelesen, nicht nachgedacht.
Das wurde jetzt schon mehrfach erläutert. Nach Produktlaunch entfällt das NDA für GPU Tests und sollten die Spezifikationen anders ausfallen wie behauptet, darf jeder darüber berichten.
Du darfst das Produkt doch auch testen...und bei solchen Problemen mit Nvidia Kontakt aufnehmen und nachfragen was da los ist und selbstverständlich auch darüber berichten.


unspektakulaer schrieb:


> Für mich sind ab jetzt alle Testberichte von euch zu Nvidia-Produkten wertlos. ganz einfach. Wer seriöse Testberichte will klickt eure Artikel nicht mehr.


Schwachfug, nun zum 10ten mal, aber es wäre ja zuviel verlangt sich die Stellungnahmen durchzulesen.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir aber den Test schenken. Was soll man denn schreiben? Sieht gut aus und gibt Bilder aus? Alles kann negativ ausgelegt werden. Karte macht in einem Spiel schlechtere Fps als der Vorgänger oder Konkurrent? Darf man nicht schreiben.
> 
> Ist zu laut? Darf man nicht schreiben. Verbraucht zu viel (Und sein es nur 10 Watt)? Darf man nicht schreiben.
> 
> Und man kann es auch nicht mit Alphas oder Betas vergleichen, Wo sich möglicherweise noch eine Menge ändert.



Falsch, siehe Erklärung oben.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Außerdem hätte sich PCGH auch mal mit CB und anderen Seiten zusammen tun und sich an den "Großkonzern" der Branche wenden, um etwas gemeinsam einzuleiten - muss ja nicht unbedingt von Heise ausgehen.. nur hat Heise eben im Gegensatz zu den anderen nicht unterschrieben.


Warum sollte man sich zusammen tun, um gegen etwas vor zu gehen, was man nicht als problematisch erachtet?
Hätte Heise, die ja offensichtlich das Problem mit dieser Form des NDA haben, aber erst CB, PCGH oder THG kontaktiert, hätte man gemeinsam gegenüber NVidia auftreten können.
Die Initiative muss imemr von dem ausgehen, der mit etwas nicht zufrieden ist und ändern möchte. In diesem Fall also Heise, nicht PCGH.



> 3DCenter sieht es ja auch mehr wie Heise, als wie PCGH - und hat ebenfalls nicht unterschrieben.


Das hab ich anders verstanden: 3DC hat unterschreiben.



shibirian schrieb:


> Deine Quelle?
> 
> Dazu müsste es einen Vertrag zwischen Heise und Nvidia geben.
> 
> Woher weisst du von diesem Vertrag? Ein Link dazu wäre gut, ansonsten glaube ich dir kein Wort.


Von einem Vertrag war nicht die Rede, nur von Geschäftspartnern.
Ein NDA ist wie ein Vertrag.
Und das Heise bisher kein Problem mit NVidia hatte, hat Heise bzw c't selbst geschrieben:
Re: @heise: Habe das mal an nvidia geschickt… | Forum - heise online



shibirian schrieb:


> Nicht den Duden, sondern einen Juristen fragen...
> 
> Wann spricht man von einer Gesch ftsbeziehung im juristischen


Blödsinn, man darf Worte auch mal so benutzen, wie sie im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch üblich sind.
Ansonsten drehst Du im Winter auch nicht die Heizung auf, sondern den Heizkörper und Du wechselst keine Glühbirnen oder Lampen, sondern Leuchtmittel.
So eine Haarspalterei, nur um Recht behalten zu können.


----------



## shibirian (26. Juni 2018)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Das hab ich anders verstanden: 3DC hat unterschreiben.



Nein.

"3DCenter unterschreibt generell keine NDAs bzw. würde jene im Einzelfall nur dann unterschreiben, sofern darin ein Nutzwert für die Leser liegt. Informationen zurückzuhalten ist in aller Regel kein Nutzwert, insofern kommen wir eigentlich nie in diese Situation."

Neues nVidia-NDA verdongelt die Fachpresse | 3DCenter.org




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ein NDA ist wie ein Vertrag.



Nicht wie, es ist ein Vertrag. Wie ich bereits oben in einem vorherigen Post den Heise-Juristen zitierte.

Nebenbei muss aus diesem Vertrag auch ersichtlich sein wer unterschrieben hat und gegebenenfalls in welchem Namen. Also wenn der Unterzeichner später behauptet er hätte für seine Oma unterschrieben dann muss das klar ersichtlich sein ansonsten kann das halt im Nachhinein auch jeder behaupten.

Soll heissen, wenn bei PCGH z.Bsp. einer unterschrieben hätte, und nicht klar ersichtlich gemacht wurde das das im Namen des Verlags geschieht, dann gilt die NDA nur zwischen dem Unterzeichner und Nvidia. Anderes kann kann er gegebenenfalls dem Richter erklären.

In Deutschland nie einen Vertrag ohne Anwalt unterschreiben.


----------



## Gast201808102 (26. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Warum kann aber Heise es sich leisten  nicht zu unterschreiben ?


Weil sie schlau sind, weit(er)sichtig. (Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal.)


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

shibirian schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> "3DCenter unterschreibt generell keine NDAs bzw. würde jene im Einzelfall nur dann unterschreiben, sofern darin ein Nutzwert für die Leser liegt. Informationen zurückzuhalten ist in aller Regel kein Nutzwert, insofern kommen wir eigentlich nie in diese Situation."



Wieso soll das 3DC auch irgendein NDA unterschreiben, sie machen seit Ewigkeiten keinerlei Tests mehr und haben den Anspruch schon vor Jahren abgegeben und berichten jedes Gerücht.
Ich dachte eigentlich dass nach den Statements das Thesen-Dreschen nd Verschwörungspalaber ausbleibt.
Man hätte das Thema einfach aussitzen und komplett ignorieren sollen, jetzt wird man monatelang diese Diskussion von Leuten die ihren Spaß drann haben bis aufs Messer ausgeschlachtet werden, völlig egal was da nun Fakt ist.


----------



## Gast201808102 (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ... fußt auf einer Missinterpretation von" solely in the benefit of" bezogen das schlicht und ergreifend nur heißt,
> man solle diese Informationen *nicht zum Nachteil von NV* nutzen, was sowieso klar ist.



achso. und dann stellt man fest, die (z.b.!) grafikkarte hat gar nicht die angepriesenen 4GB schnellen speicher, sondern derer nur 3,5 und 0,5 arschlangsame? da hat man dann gefälligst die fresse zu halten... nvidia.... pfffft.


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich zusammen tun, um gegen etwas vor zu gehen, was man nicht als problematisch erachtet?
> Hätte Heise, die ja offensichtlich das Problem mit dieser Form des NDA haben, aber erst CB, PCGH oder THG kontaktiert, hätte man gemeinsam gegenüber NVidia auftreten können.
> Die Initiative muss imemr von dem ausgehen, der mit etwas nicht zufrieden ist und ändern möchte. In diesem Fall also Heise, nicht PCGH.



Es muss erst mal gar nichts ausgehen - egal von welcher Seite.
Ob eine Vereinigung der Kleinen mit dem Heise Verlag was geändert hätte? Vielleicht wohl am ehesten, dass den kleineren Publikationen ein Licht im Vertragsrecht aufgeht.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Das hab ich anders verstanden: 3DC hat unterschreiben.



Laut eigener Aussage hat 3DC nicht unterschrieben - siehe letzter Absatz in rot:
Neues nVidia-NDA verdongelt die Fachpresse | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Freakless08 (26. Juni 2018)

PC Welt hat auch nicht unterschrieben....




			
				PCGH.de schrieb:
			
		

> Und die praktische Erfahrung von über 20 Jahren zeigt mir einfach, dass standardisierte NDAs nach US-Recht sowieso bei WEITEM nicht so heiß gegessen werden, wie sie gekocht werden. Sprich: Da muss man nicht alles wörtlich oder ernst nehmen. Bei Heise sollte man auch wissen, dass es in den letzten Jahren immer wieder massive Spannungen mit Nvidia gab.


Ja klar. Ihr Unterschreibt also NDAs und haltet euch am Ende dann nicht dran, wenn es dann was kritisches wird weil Vertäge und NDAs und deren Vorgaben am Ende sowieso egal sind?
Selten so gelacht.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> achso. und dann stellt man fest, die (z.b.!) grafikkarte hat gar nicht die angepriesenen 4GB schnellen speicher, sondern derer nur 3,5 und 0,5 arschlangsame? da hat man dann gefälligst die fresse zu halten... nvidia.... pfffft.



Na eben nicht, wenn das NDA gefallen ist, aber verbreite den Schmarrn nur weiter, es macht euch ja offensichtlich Freude.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (26. Juni 2018)

Sehr schade, dass die Diskussion nicht an der News angehängt ist (ist das immer so bei News?), aber zumindest verlinkt ist sie. Dafür danke.

Ich finde übrigens zwei Aussagen in der Stellungnahme fragwürdig:
1)





> Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich bin der absolut festen Überzeugung, dass der Passus "unwichtig" ist. Wichtiger sind die folgenden Formulierungen, was man eben NICHT darf. Vertrauliche Informationen für Berichterstattung nutzen. Und wenn man das eben doch macht, dann ist das zu Ungunsten von Nvidia und das will Nvidia natürlich verhindern. Es geht hier *keinesfalls um Hofberichterstattung *, wie Heise es formuliert. Das ist meine feste Überzeugung.


 Der Teil mit dass es wichtig ist, was man nicht darf und dass es auch keine Hofberichterstattung sein muss, kann ich noch nachvollziehen. Aber dass ein anderer Passus unwichtig ist (und in US erst recht nicht - aha - ist das nicht das Land mit den Millionenzahlungen wegen Kleinigkeiten? Ok, kennt man nur von geschäftlich zu Verbrauchern, aber ob das b2b nicht der Fall ist, da runzelt sich zumindest bei mir die Stirn), nur weil ein weiterer wichtig ist, die Argumentation verstehe ich nicht. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass sich die Verbote mit dem Gebot widersprechen (dann wäre vielleicht in der Tat fraglich, was gilt), aber so ergänzt das Gebot die spezifischen Verbote. Beispiel:


			
				STVO schrieb:
			
		

> Wer am Verkehr teilnimmt hat sich so zu verhalten, dass kein Anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr, als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar, behindert oder belästigt wird.


ist die allgemeine Regelung, 





			
				stvo schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Benutzung von Fahrzeugen sind unnötiger Lärm und vermeidbare Abgasbelästigungen verboten. Es ist insbesondere verboten,...


 sind zusätzlich Verbote. Da würde doch auch niemand behaupten, dass man nur das beachten muss, was unter verboten steht?

2)





> Was ich nicht verstehe und schade finde: Wenn Heise das neue NDA wirklich so beschämend findet und wirklich was hätte erreichen wollen, dann wäre der Weg, sich mit anderen Medien zu einer konzertierten Aktion abzustimmen, der wesentlich größere Ansatz gewesen. So hat das Ganze für mich ein Gschmäckle, denn Heise stellt sich nun als Märtyer hin und alle anderen Medien sind die Doofen.


Nur weil man etwas anders macht, ohne weitere Medien einzubeziehen, ist das doch nicht sich ein als Märtyrer hinstellen. Klar geht es auch bei so einem Artikel um die eigene Auflage/Leserzahl. Aber das ist doch euer tägliches Geschäft. Ich kenne auch die Meldung seitens Heise nicht mal, aber die Argumentation hier finde ich unlogisch. Nur weil man sich als Presse nicht mit seinen Gegnern abgestimmt hat, hat das ein Geschmäckle oder andere Medien seien die Doofen? Letzteres müsste dann auch tatsächlich irgendwie in der Meldung stehen [ich schau gleich mal nach, bin mal gespannt].

EDIT:
Ok, das "andere Medien sind die Doofen" spielt bestimmt auf den Abschnitt an:


> Es versteht sich von selbst, dass ein unabhängiges Medienunternehmen solch eine Vereinbarung unter keinen Umständen unterschreiben kann.


Tatsächlich ein wenig sich selbst auf die Schulter klopfend oder von mir aus auch großkotzig. Aber inhaltlich sogar meiner Meinung nach richtig.
Wer die in dem Artikel In eigener Sache: Nvidia-NDA als Maulkorb fur Journalisten |
    heise online veröffentlichten Punkte wirklich so unterzeichnet hat, kann sich nicht mehr als der Berichterstattung bezüglich nvidia als frei bezeichnen.


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Juni 2018)

Glückwunsch zu fast 30.000 Clicks! Soll man dem Thread-Ersteller oder PCGH gratulieren?^^ 

Kleine Auflockerung zwischendurch, sollte niemanden auf die Palme bringen.


----------



## tranceuser (26. Juni 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Für neue Grafikkarten will Nvidia wohl wirklich kein Geld mehr von mir.
> Dabei ist das durch das GPP eigentlich schon für lange Zeit sicher gewesen ...



Da schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hier zum Beispiel:
> 
> CNDA
> 
> ...



Ich würde nicht unbedingt eine NDA für ein Zulieferer-Verhältnis 1:1 auf die Presse münzen. 
Denn so wie das Intel CNDA dort steht, passt das ganz gut mit unseren - aber die gelten nur für Zulieferer (Sei es Ingenieursdienstleistung, oder Teile).
Das CNDA steht auch nicht umsonst auf supplier.intel.com.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht unbedingt eine NDA für ein Zulieferer-Verhältnis 1:1 auf die Presse münzen.



Dann solltest du dich vielleicht auf die Aussagen der PCGH verlassen, die regelmäßig ähnliche NDAs auf dem Tisch haben.
Ansonsten kann ich euch auch nicht helfen oder überzeugen, da wiegt die Nvidia Antipathie halt leider zu stark, kann ich verstehen.
Wenn du wüsstest dass von AMD ähnliche NDAs existieren, mit Testzeiträumen von wenigen Stunden und sehr viel Stress, dann bliebe die Kritik aus.
Sry aber dieses NDA ist absolut üblich und die PCGH und x andere würden das garantiert nicht unterschreiben, wenn es die Berichterstattung angreifen würde, das ist aus dem Schrieb auch überhaupt nicht zu entnehmen,
es sei denn ich will das unbedingt in eine gewisse Richtung interpretieren, so wie das Heise getan hat.

Zitat abschneiden und missinterpretieren und dann noch zuspitzen, klassisches Bildzeitungsniveau.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich euch auch nicht helfen oder überzeugen, da wiegt die Nvidia Antipathie halt leider zu stark, kann ich verstehen.
> Wenn du wüsstest dass von AMD ähnliche NDAs existieren, mit Testzeiträumen von wenigen Stunden und sehr viel Stress, dann bliebe die Kritik aus.





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Zitat abschneiden und missinterpretieren und dann noch zuspitzen, klassisches Bildzeitungsniveau.



Was sollen diese Unterstellungen? Es geht hier um NVidia, wie er bei AMD reagieren würde, weißt weder du noch ich. Aber Hauptsache dem Gegenüber nach so einem Blödsinn noch Bildzeitungs-Niveau unterstellen. Gratulation, das Niveaulimbo geht an dich.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Sry aber dieses NDA ist absolut üblich und die PCGH und x andere würden das garantiert nicht unterschreiben, wenn es die Berichterstattung angreifen würde, das ist aus dem Schrieb auch überhaupt nicht zu entnehmen,
> es sei denn ich will das unbedingt in eine gewisse Richtung interpretieren, so wie das Heise getan hat.



Deswegen hat z.B. die Gamestar es auch nicht unterzeichnet. Weil es absolut üblich und harmlos ist.

Dass man die Problematik als nicht so wichtig einstuft, geschenkt. Aber dieses komplette Runterspielen, als sei nichts gewesen, ist dann mindestens genauso befremdlich wie das anderere Extrem der PCGH-Verweigerer.


----------



## Nuallan (26. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu fast 30.000 Clicks! Soll man dem Thread-Ersteller oder PCGH gratulieren?^^



Ich hab da so ein ganz blödes Gefühl, dass PCGH nicht traurig wäre wenn es ein paar Nullen weniger bei den Clicks wären..  Ist aber für eine User-News schon ne beachtliche Leistung wenn man sich die letzten Jahre anguckt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Juni 2018)

shibirian schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> "3DCenter unterschreibt generell keine NDAs bzw. würde jene im Einzelfall nur dann unterschreiben, sofern darin ein Nutzwert für die Leser liegt. Informationen zurückzuhalten ist in aller Regel kein Nutzwert, insofern kommen wir eigentlich nie in diese Situation."
> 
> Neues nVidia-NDA verdongelt die Fachpresse | 3DCenter.org





Khabarak schrieb:


> Laut eigener Aussage hat 3DC nicht unterschrieben - siehe letzter Absatz in rot:
> Neues nVidia-NDA verdongelt die Fachpresse | 3DCenter.org




Dann hab ich mich geirrt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich euch auch nicht helfen oder überzeugen, da wiegt die Nvidia Antipathie halt leider zu stark, kann ich verstehen.
> Wenn du wüsstest dass von AMD ähnliche NDAs existieren, mit Testzeiträumen von wenigen Stunden und sehr viel Stress, dann bliebe die Kritik aus.
> 
> Zitat abschneiden und missinterpretieren und dann noch zuspitzen, klassisches Bildzeitungsniveau.


Scheffe89, der letzte Punkt, der gilt auch für Dich. Wie oft hast Du schon Aussagen auseinander gerissen`Ich erinnere mich spontan an 5 verschiedene Threads.
Und hier dieser Whataboutism. Es ist okay, das NVidia das macht, weil AMD das sicher auch macht.  Da kann man Dir auch AMD Antipathie vorwerfen.

Fakt ist doch aber, dass NDAs genau das Gegenteil von dem bewirken, was Du behauptest: Die Testzeiträume sind oft lang, will man doch schon vor den ersten offiziellen Informationshäppchen sichergehen, dass nichts bekannt wird. Außerdem gilt für alle die gleiche Deadline. So haben alle die gleiche Zeit ausgiebig zu testen und Artikel vor zu bereiten.


----------



## unspektakulaer (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hier zum Beispiel:
> 
> CNDA
> 
> ...



Für mich bedeutet ein -->!NIE!<-- genau das was dieses Wort aussagt, nämlich niemals, egal ob das zugrunde liegende Produkt gelauncht wurde oder nicht. Oder darf die Rezeptur von Coca-Cola jetzt frei verfügbar gemacht werden nur weil es die ja im Laden zu kaufen gibt? Und ich finde es auch bezeichnend das du genau auf die Passage mit der Rechtsabteilung von Heise nicht eingehst, hier sind Laien der Meinung die Sach- und Rechtslage besser einschätzen zu können als Juristen. Und ich habe die Stellungnahme durchaus gelesen und verstanden, für mich macht es aber den Eindruck als müsste man jetzt irgendwie versuchen das ganze in ein nicht ganz so schlechtes Licht zu rücken. Ich liebe PCGH, vor allem die Print begleitet mich schon ein halbes Leben, aber es gibt einfach Dinge die man kritisieren muss und dann eventuell auch Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Juni 2018)

Mal ehrlich, ich finde heise betreibt hier ganz schön Hetze und Meinungsmache.

Ganz schön unseriös, die Passagen des NDAs selbst zu interpretieren und genau darauf dann eine "Argumentation" aufzubauen. 
Was die genannten Passagen letztendlich genau bedeuten ist überhaupt nicht eindeutig definierbar.

Grundsätzlich wäre ich sogar davon ausgegangen, dass derart "drastische" Formulierungen in jeder NDA enthalten sind.
Ich würde deshalb davon ausgehen, dass die Passage einfach nur zu Nvidias Absicherung dient. Wenn ihnen wirklich was überhaupt nicht passt bzw. ein Magazin mit vorab erhaltenen, vertraulichen Infos Nvidia schaden will, dann können sie sich genau darauf berufen.

Hierbei würde mich auch interessieren, wie bisherige NDAs von Nvidia ausgesehen haben. Ohne Vergleich zum alten NDA bzw. dem NDA anderer Hersteller ist eine Bewertung unsererseits gar nicht möglich, da wir keine Erfahrungen und Vergleichswerte haben. 

Abgesehen davon bezieht sich jedes NDA ganz allgemein auf Informationen, die VOR RELEASE weitergegeben wurden. Genau dafür hat es Gültigkeit.
Entsprechend hat es keine Gültigkeit für bereits veröffentlichte Produkte, denn dafür ist das NDA eben per definition nicht da.
Folglich kann ich auch keinen Einfluss auf die Berichterstattung von PCGH, CB und co. erkennen.

Nochmal, es ist eine NDA, die regelt, was mit *vertraulichen Informationen* passiert, die *VOR RELEASE* zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Da könnten von miraus noch viel drastischere Formulierungen drin sein, solange es nur umb Informationen geht, die so oder so nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen, weil sie eben unter NDA sind, wie sollte es auch anders sein... Sobald das Produkt veröffentlicht wurde, sind sätmliche relevanten Infos zu einem Produkt öffentlich und für jeden nachvollziehbar. Somit können es keine vertraulichen Informationen mehr sein. Folglich kann das Geschreibsel von Nvidia keinen Einfluss mehr haben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich vielleicht auf die Aussagen der PCGH verlassen, die regelmäßig ähnliche NDAs auf dem Tisch haben.
> Ansonsten kann ich euch auch nicht helfen oder überzeugen, da wiegt die Nvidia Antipathie halt leider zu stark, kann ich verstehen.
> Wenn du wüsstest dass von AMD ähnliche NDAs existieren, mit Testzeiträumen von wenigen Stunden und sehr viel Stress, dann bliebe die Kritik aus.
> Sry aber dieses NDA ist absolut üblich und die PCGH und x andere würden das garantiert nicht unterschreiben, wenn es die Berichterstattung angreifen würde, das ist aus dem Schrieb auch überhaupt nicht zu entnehmen,
> ...



Ich würde ja auch gerne mal NDAs von anderen Herstellern und Firmen zum Vergleich nehmen, gerne auch ältere NDAs von nVidia. Momentan ist heise die einzige Seite, die dieses NDA kritisiert und alle stürzen sich darauf und schimpfen über nVidia. Dabei weiß hier kein Mensch wie z.B. der Wortlaut eines AMD- oder Intel-NDAs aussieht. Insofern überzeugt mich dieses ganze Theater bisher überhaupt nicht. Es ist nicht möglich sich eine objektive Meinung dazu zu bilden, ohne einen direkten Vergleich zu haben. 
Ich finde es auch lächerlich, dass manche hier gleich wieder schreiben, sie würden nie wieder eine nVidia-Karte kaufen. Leute, das ist doch Kindergarten-Niveau. Wie gesagt, ohne dass heise ein anderes NDA zum Vergleich postet, wirkt das ganze auf mich wenig seriös. Warum sollte ich jetzt ettlichen Seiten misstrauen, die schon jahreland NDAs von diversen Herstellern unterschrieben haben, weil jetzt heise daher kommt und dieses NDA von nVidia als einen Angriff auf die journalistische Freiheit darstellt. Vielleicht steht in AMD-NDAs genau das gleiche, nur anders formuliert. Vielleicht interpretiert man bei heise.de auch mit absicht so, dass der Eindruck entsteht es wäre ein Zwang nur positiv über nVidia zu schreiben. 
Von daher betrachte ich dieses ganze Theater erst mal aus neutraler Sicht und werde das auch so beibehalten, ehe nicht Irgendwer ein NDA von einem anderen Hersteller zum objektiven Vergleich bereitstellen kann.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juni 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Momentan ist heise die einzige Seite, die dieses NDA kritisiert und alle stürzen sich darauf und schimpfen über nVidia. Dabei weiß hier kein Mensch wie z.B. der Wortlaut eines AMD- oder Intel-NDAs aussieht. Insofern überzeugt mich dieses ganze Theater bisher überhaupt nicht. Es ist nicht möglich sich eine objektive Meinung dazu zu bilden, ohne einen direkten Vergleich zu haben.



Mit dem nötigen Vergleich hast du Recht, mit Heise nicht. Gamestar z.B. hat ebenfalls nicht unterzeichnet (und auch die werden ihre guten Gründe haben und nicht einfach so auf Vorabinfos verzichten).


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Juni 2018)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Was die genannten Passagen letztendlich genau bedeuten ist überhaupt nicht eindeutig definierbar.



Und genau deswegen solte man solche unscharfen Verträge nicht unterschreiben, zumindest würde das ein Jurist raten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juni 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> ehe nicht Irgendwer ein NDA von einem anderen Hersteller zum objektiven Vergleich bereitstellen kann.



Bittesehr:



			
				Intel-NDA schrieb:
			
		

> *SINGLE-USE NON-DISCLOSURE AGREEMENT* This Single Use  Non-Disclosure Agreement (‘Agreement') is entered into and made  effective as of the date set forth above, by and between lntel  Corporation ("Intel"), and the Participant identified below  ("Participant"). The parties as specified below agree on the following  terms: 1. Confidential Information. The confidential, proprietary and  trade secret information being disclosed by the disclosing party  ("ConfidentialInformation"), is that information marked with a  "confidential","proprietary", or similar legend, and is described as:  (Be specific.Include subject or product, any document title,  drawing/document number, date, rev. etc.) (Use additional sheets if  necessary.) (a) Intel Confidential Information): Future Roadmaps,  Potential Partnerships, Timelines, Functionality and  ArchitecturalConsiderations regarding the following Intel Lab  Technologies: 8 Way Saber Enterprise System, Pentium® processor  enabled Intel Video Phone, "Athens" project, Pentium® processor  enabled Fan Duct Cooling System, Merced SDK, Advanced Libraries for  Graphics Tools "Geyeserville' technology, New. 18 micron 400 & 433  notebooks, StrongARM technology utilizingnew Speech Recognition  algorithms, Multi-Resolution MeshTechnology Format Conversion Tools,  "Holmdel' technology,and Next Generation Content Protection Technology.  (b) Participants Confidential Information: All Confidential Information  received from the disclosing party will be in tangible form. Nontangible  disclosures must be identified as confidential prior to disclosure and  reduced to writing marked as provided above and delivered to the  receiving party within thirty (30) days to be considered Confidential  Information. 2. Disclosure will start on: _________________.  Disclosure may continue for up to thirty (30) days thereafter. The  parties' representatives for disclosing or receiving Confidential  Information are: Intel: Michelle Klein, Bill Hammond, Jay Gilbert, Scott  Trotter, Andrew Liu, Bill Colson, Gary Carleton, Mark Holier, Monique  Hayward, Craig Farrer, Rusty Schafer, Derek Everett, Patrick Bohardt,  Debashis Chowdury, Will Schreiber, Bart Kessler, Dan James, &  Brendan Traw. Participant: All information exchanged by the parties will  be made by/to these representatives. 4. Obligations of Receiving Party.  The receiving party will maintain the confidentiality of the  Confidential Information of the disclosing party with at least the same  degree of care that it uses to protect its own confidential and  proprietary information, but no less than a reasonable degree or care  under the circumstances. The receiving party will not disclose any of  the disclosing party's Confidential Information to employees or to any  third parties except to the receiving party's employees, parent company  and majority owned subsidiaries who have a need to know and who agree to  abide by nondlsclosure terms at least as comprehensive as those set  forth herein; provided that the receiving party will be liable for  breach by any such entity. The receiving party will not make any copies  of Confidential Information received from the disclosing party except as  necessary for its employees, parent company and majority. owned  subsidiaries with a need to know. Any copies which are made will be  identified as belonging to the disclosing party and marked  "confidential", "proprietary" or with a similar legend. 5.Period of  Non-Assertion. Unless a shorter period is indicated below, the  disclosing party will not assert any claims for breach of this Agreement  or misappropriation of trade secrets against the receiving party  arising out of the receiving party's disclosure of disclosing party's  Confidential Information made more than five (5) years from the date of  receipt of the Confidential Information by the receiving party. However,  unless at least one of the exceptions set forth in Section 6 below has  occurred, the receiving party will continue to treat such Confidential  Information as the confidential information of the disclosing party and  only disclose any such Confidential Information to third parties under  the terms of a non-disclosure agreement. If initialed and filled in  below, the period after which the disclosing party agrees not to assert  claims against the receiving party with respect to the Confidential  Information disclosed under this Agreement will be 24 months (not less  than 24 nor more than 60 months), (/) 6. Termination of Obligation of  Confidentiality. The receiving party will not be liable for the  disclosure of any Confidential Information which is: (a) rightfully in  the public domain other than by a breach of this Agreement of a duty to  the disclosing party; (b) rightfully received from a third party without  any obligation of confidentiality; (c) rightfully known to the  receiving party without any limitation on use or disclosure prior to its  receipt from the disclosing party (d) independently developed by  employees of the receiving party; or (e) generally made available to  third parties by the disclosing party without restriction on disclosure.  7. Title. Title or the fight to possess Confidential Information as  between the parties will remain in the disclosing party. 8. No  Obligation of Disclosure; Termination. Neither party has any obligation  to disclose Confidential Information to the other. Either party may  terminate this Agreement at any time without cause upon written notice  to the other party; provided that each party's obligations with respect  to information disclosed during the term of this Agreement will survive  any such termination. Either party may, at any time: (a) cease giving  Confidential Information to the other party without any liability,  and/or (b) request in writing the return or destruction of all or part  of its Confidential Information previously disclosed, and all copies  thereof, and the receiving party will promptly comply with such request,  and certify in writing its compliance. 9.Residuals. Notwithstanding  anything herein to the contrary, eitherparty may use Residuals for any  purpose, including without limitation use in development, manufacture.  promotion, sale and maintenance ofits products and services; provided  that this right to Residuals does not represent a license under any  valid patents, copyrights or other intellectual property rights of the  disclosing party. The term "Residuals" means any information that are  retained in the unaided memories of the receiving party's employees who  have had access to the disclosing party's information pursuant to the  terms of thisAgreement. An employee's memory is unaided if the employee  has not intentionally memorized the information for the purpose of  retaining and subsequently using or disclosing it. 10. General. (a) This  Agreement is neither intended to nor will it be construed as creating a  joint venture. partnership or other form of business association  between the parties, nor an obligation to buy or sell products using or  incorporating the Confidential Information. (b) Both parties understand  and acknowledge that no license under any patent, copyright, trade  secret or other intellectual property right is granted to or conferred  upon either party in this Agreement or by the transfer of any  information by one party to the other party as contemplated hereunder,  either expressly, by implication, inducement, estoppel or otherwise, and  that any license under any such intellectual property rights must be  express and in writing. (c) The failure of either party to enforce any  right resulting from breach of any provision of this Agreement by the  other party will not be deemed a waiver of any right minting to a  subsequent breach of such provision or of any other right hereunder. (d)  This Agreement will be governed by the laws of the State of Delaware  without reference to conflict of laws principles. (e) This Agreement  constitutes the entire agreement between the parties with respect to the  disclosure(s) of Confidential Information described herein, and may not  be amended except in a writing signed by a duly authorized  representative of the respective parties. Any other agreements between  the parties, including non-disclosure agreements, will not be affected  by this Agreement. SIGNATURE BY AN AUTHORIZED REPRESENTATIVE OF EACH  PARTY INTEL CORPORATION 2200 MISSION COLLEGE BOULEVARD SANTA CLARA, CA  95052-g 119



Auseinandernehmen kann das Ding (ist schon älter) aber gerne ein anderer.


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen solte man solche unscharfen Verträge nicht unterschreiben, zumindest würde das ein Jurist raten.



Wenn derartige Formulierungen auch in anderen NDAs auftauchen, dann würde ich das anders einschätzen.
Genau das ist eben der Punkt den du bzw. wir nicht wissen können.

Und wie gesagt, auf die Informationen, die öffentlich verfügbar sind bzw. die nach Release per Test entstehen kann die NDA keinen Einfluss haben, egal was da drinn steht.
Wenn PCGH selbst Messwerte, und Informationen ermittelt, sind das keine von Nvidia vertraulich weitergegebenen Informationen. Alles was im NDA steht, bezieht sich nur auf letzteres, daher praktisch irrelevant.


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Juni 2018)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Wenn derartige Forumulierungen auch in anderen NDAs auftauchen, dann würde ich das anders einschätzen.
> Genau das ist eben der Punkt den du bzw. wir nicht wissen können.




Das meint der stellvertretende  Chefredakteur der c't dazu: Re: Frage an Heise Online/CT: Kam von AMD/AT… | Forum - heise online


> Re: Frage an Heise Online/CT: Kam von AMD/ATI jemals was vergleichbares?(kt)
> 
> Nein, das NDA von Nvidia ist hier sowohl in seiner Allgemeinheit als auch in Bezug auf die Massregelung von Journalisten *einmalig*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich vielleicht auf die Aussagen der PCGH verlassen, die regelmäßig ähnliche NDAs auf dem Tisch haben.
> Ansonsten kann ich euch auch nicht helfen oder überzeugen, da wiegt die Nvidia Antipathie halt leider zu stark, kann ich verstehen.
> Wenn du wüsstest dass von AMD ähnliche NDAs existieren, mit Testzeiträumen von wenigen Stunden und sehr viel Stress, dann bliebe die Kritik aus.
> Sry aber dieses NDA ist absolut üblich und die PCGH und x andere würden das garantiert nicht unterschreiben, wenn es die Berichterstattung angreifen würde, das ist aus dem Schrieb auch überhaupt nicht zu entnehmen,
> ...



1) Ähnliche NDAs, nicht identische - riesiger Unterschied
2) Sind NDAs für Produkt Launches auf eben die beschränkt. - Nvidia versuche eine zuliefer NDA mit unbeschränkter Laufzeit und auf *alle* Informationen von Nvidia anzuwenden - unabhängig, wann ein Produkt gelauncht wird.
3) Der Teil, den ich weggelassen hab, hat mal so gar nichts mit dem Intel NDA zu tun - btw: Du machst es selbst grad nicht besser.
4) Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind unnötige Vollzitate nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Was sollen diese Unterstellungen?



Na das ist doch langsam wirklich offensichtlich, dass hier kaum jemand von den Motzern an einer wirklichen Diskussion interessiert ist und lediglich die Nvidia an den Karren fahren will.
Kein Mensch wird hier mal konkret, es wird immer nur von Problemen gesprochen und das geht nicht und was die PCGH sich einbildet, was Nvidia für ein Dreckverein ist etc..
PCGH verliert ihre Glaubwürdigkeit, man darf das Heft nicht mehr kaufen, usw. blabla und du bläst natürlich in das selbe Horn, völlig egal um was es nun eigentlich geht.



> Aber Hauptsache dem Gegenüber nach so einem Blödsinn noch Bildzeitungs-Niveau unterstellen. Gratulation, das Niveaulimbo geht an dich.



Es dürfte auch Heise, die seit 20 Jahren mit NDAs umgehen bekannt sein, dass mit diesem Passus nicht gemeint ist, dass man nur positiv über Nvidia berichten soll.
Das kann doch nicht wirklich deren ernst sein. Wobei, wenn man sich ansieht wie Heise, vor allem Online an Kompetenz verloren hat, ist das nicht mal so überraschend.



> Deswegen hat z.B. die Gamestar es auch nicht unterzeichnet. Weil es absolut üblich und harmlos ist.



"Nein, wir möchten uns da nicht vor den Karren spannen lassen - weder für die eine Seite, noch für die andere. "

Meinst du nicht es wäre möglich, egal ob jemand das NDA unterzeichnet hat oder nicht, denjenigen nicht so mit lächerlichen Vorwürfen zu konfrontieren?
Du beschwerst dich hier wegen einer Unterstellung, unterstellst aber selbst.

"Ich persönlich (!) finde, dass die Kollegen von heise.de die Geschichte auch bewusst überspitzen und skandalisieren."

Oha, aha, also nach CB, TomsHardware, PCGH also auch GameStar.
Nein, Heise hat absolut alles richtig gemacht. Toller Journalismus!


----------



## Solo-Joe (26. Juni 2018)

Nach dem ich die Stellungnahme von Heise gelesen habe, kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen:

Entweder Sie brauchen zuviel Aufmerksamkeit oder Sie sollten die gesamte Rechtsabteilung entlassen. 

Ich habe schon selbst etliche NDAs verfasst und überprüft. Die aufgeführten Beispiele aus der NDA sind absolut rechtmäßig, üblich und auch sinnvoll.

Das Problem ist nur - verzeiht mir bitte, wenn das überspitzt klingt:

Jeder maßt sich an, die Juristerei zu verstehen. Die Sätze sind einfach formuliert und beinhalten so gut wie keine Fachausdrücke. Trotzdem gibt es viele Ausnahmen und Interpretationen.

Deswegen hat der Bericht von Heise für mich einen populistischen Beigeschmack.


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Und der Schnurrer war schon in dem Geschäft da gab es die PCGH und CB noch nicht.


----------



## Contragen (26. Juni 2018)

Wenn Computerbase und PCGH sagen das sich an der bisherigen Praxis nichts geändert hat läßt das tief blicken.
Wer von den beiden Redaktionen kann nun zu Nvidias Produkten ein freies Wort äußern? Bitte nochmal über die "gängige Praxis" nachdenken.
Von mir auch mal angemerkt das ich Heise und die Artikel dort überwiegend sehr schätze.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juni 2018)

Contragen schrieb:


> Wenn Computerbase und PCGH sagen das sich an der bisherigen Praxis nichts geändert hat läßt das tief blicken.



Weshalb? Warum? Begründung?



Contragen schrieb:


> Wer von den beiden Redaktionen kann nun zu Nvidias Produkten ein freies Wort äußern? Bitte nochmal über die "gängige Praxis" nachdenken.



Keiner, Nvidia hat schon lange die Weltherrschaft an sich gerissen.



unspektakulaer schrieb:


> Für mich bedeutet ein -->!NIE!<-- genau das was dieses Wort aussagt, nämlich niemals, egal ob das zugrunde liegende Produkt gelauncht wurde oder nicht.



Das gilt nur theoretisch Betriebsgeheimnisse nicht für Informationen bezüglich eines Launches, wurde schon mehrfach klargestellt und bedarf keiner weiteren Erwähnung.



> Oder darf die Rezeptur von Coca-Cola jetzt frei verfügbar gemacht werden nur weil es die ja im Laden zu kaufen gibt?



Nvidia vermittelt an PCGH natürlich sämtliche wertvolle betriebsinterna.
Das ist absoluter Standard.



> Und ich finde es auch bezeichnend das du genau auf die Passage mit der Rechtsabteilung von Heise nicht eingehst, hier sind Laien der Meinung die Sach- und Rechtslage besser einschätzen zu können als Juristen.



Na ich hoffe du hast für jede Softwareinstallation deinen Anwalt zur Hand, der mit dir die EULA komplett durcharbeitet.
Diese Rechtsabteilung von Heise ist ja wohl der Witz schlechthin.



> Und ich habe die Stellungnahme durchaus gelesen und verstanden, für mich macht es aber den Eindruck als müsste man jetzt irgendwie versuchen das ganze in ein nicht ganz so schlechtes Licht zu rücken.



Nunja, was wohl daran liegt, dass es nicht so schlecht ist. Jede Menge Redaktionen haben das NDA unterzeichnet.



> aber es gibt einfach Dinge die man kritisieren muss und dann eventuell auch Konsequenzen ziehen.



Ich sehe hier nichts was man kritisieren muss, sondern nur einen aufgebrachten Mob, der durch die Heise-Zuspitzung angefixt wurde.
Dass die Kritik unsachlich und albern ist, wusste man ja schon im Voraus, deshalb gibt es unter der News auch keine direkte Diskussion (PCGH/CB), ganz einfach deswegen,
weil hier die Reputation von PCGH so ein wenig zerstört wird, und mich kotzt das schon etwas an.
Aber was solls, macht weiter so, ich geh jetzt dann eine Runde Cuisine Royal zocken und wirf das Thema ins ausgebuddelte Sommerloch.


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Ja die C´T hat immer die fundierteren und  auch  teils kopetenteren Tests  dafür aber nicht zum Release  . Die Release Test sind  ne ungefähre richtschnur   oft mit Betatreibern  und ähnlichem .
Schaffe wie immer willst du es nicht kapieren wenn es mal gegen deinen Lieblings GPU Hersteller geht. 
Nvidia versucht so sich Test zu schönen ,die versuchen zur Zeit jeden noch so dreckigen Trick.


----------



## unspektakulaer (26. Juni 2018)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Nach dem ich die Stellungnahme von Heise gelesen habe, kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen:
> 
> Entweder Sie brauchen zuviel Aufmerksamkeit oder Sie sollten die gesamte Rechtsabteilung entlassen.
> 
> ...



Besteht denn nicht die Möglichkeit sich die letzte NDA von Nvidia anzuschauen? Oder eine von AMD zu Vega? (obwohl ich da eher skeptisch bin, selbige unterliegen ja sicher auch dem NDA) Dann könnte man sich selbst ein Bild machen. Trotz allem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das gerade solche einfachen Formulierungen vor Gericht genug Raum für Auslegungen lassen und dann vllt doch zum von Nvidia im Fall der Fälle erwünschten Ergebnis führen. Und das setzt alle Unterzeichner indirekt unter Druck. Und das dürfte auch die Absicht dahinter gewesen sein.


----------



## -Xe0n- (26. Juni 2018)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Nach dem ich die Stellungnahme von Heise gelesen habe, kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen:
> 
> Entweder Sie brauchen zuviel Aufmerksamkeit oder Sie sollten die gesamte Rechtsabteilung entlassen.
> 
> ...



Interessant, du machst das selbe


----------



## Chatstar (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Keiner, Nvidia hat schon lange die Weltherrschaft an sich gerissen.



Die Wahrheit ist, dass NV mit solchen Aktionen in Folge nicht mehr ernstgenommen werden kann und der Unternehmung keinen Gefallen tut, das wird sich rächen, eher früher als später!


----------



## unspektakulaer (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Weshalb? Warum? Begründung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finde ein von Nvidias Top-In*ge*ni*euren entwickeltes, "Revolutionäres" Speicherinterface für die 970 könnte man durchaus schon als Betriebsgeheimnis ansehen, und genau über so etwas dürfte sich niemand äußern, außer er will von Nvidia verklagt werden. 

Und zum Thema Rechtsabteilung, ich wusste nicht das du in der Lage bist die Qualität des dort angestellten Personals zu beurteilen. Ich denke trotzdem das deren Qualifikation zum Verständnis dieses Dokuments höher liegen als bei Nicht-Juristen.

Und nein, ich lese kaum eine AGB, aber da geht es nur um meinen persönlichen Schaden, nicht um seriöse Berichterstattung über Hardwareprodukte.

Ansonsten verstehe ich deinen Frust vollkommen, mir geht es ja ähnlich. Ich möchte eigentlich auch weiterhin hier meine GPU-Tests lesen ohne mir um so etwas Gedanken machen zu müssen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch langsam wirklich offensichtlich, dass hier kaum jemand von den Motzern an einer wirklichen Diskussion interessiert ist und lediglich die Nvidia an den Karren fahren will.
> Kein Mensch wird hier mal konkret, es wird immer nur von Problemen gesprochen und das geht nicht und was die PCGH sich einbildet, was Nvidia für ein Dreckverein ist etc..
> PCGH verliert ihre Glaubwürdigkeit, man darf das Heft nicht mehr kaufen, usw. blabla und du bläst natürlich in das selbe Horn, völlig egal um was es nun eigentlich geht.



Was für dich alles offensichtlich zu sein scheint, ist ja ein Ding.
Natürlich gibt es hier auch eine Reihe von überzogenen Reaktionen (sofortiger Heftboykott etc.), aber deine komplette Sorglosigkeit ist kein Stück besser. Ebenso übertrieben, nur in die andere Richtung.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es dürfte auch Heise, die seit 20 Jahren mit NDAs umgehen bekannt sein, dass mit diesem Passus nicht gemeint ist, dass man nur positiv über Nvidia berichten soll.
> Das kann doch nicht wirklich deren ernst sein. Wobei, wenn man sich ansieht wie Heise, vor allem Online an Kompetenz verloren hat, ist das nicht mal so überraschend.



Von uns weiß niemand, was NVidia mit dem Passus bezweckt, aber du weißt es natürlich. Ist klar.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> "Nein, wir möchten uns da nicht vor den Karren spannen lassen - weder für die eine Seite, noch für die andere. "
> 
> Meinst du nicht es wäre möglich, egal ob jemand das NDA unterzeichnet hat oder nicht, denjenigen nicht so mit lächerlichen Vorwürfen zu konfrontieren?
> Du beschwerst dich hier wegen einer Unterstellung, unterstellst aber selbst.
> ...



Das Thema des Threads und auch mein Problem an der Thematik ist nicht der Artikel von Heise, sondern das von NVidia verschickte NDA. Wenn Heiko Klinge vernünftigerweise meint, er wolle sich vor keinen Karren spannen lassen, dann bezieht er sich damit aber auf die Reaktionen darauf. Das NDA an sich war für die Gamestar-Chefredaktion inakzeptabel und wurde daher nicht unterzeichnet.

Es ist durchschaubar, wie du hier versuchst, von NVidia abzulenken und stattdessen die Diskussion auf die beteiligten Redaktionen zu lenken. Niemandem ist geholfen, wenn die sich nun gegenseitig auseinandernehmen und NVidia der lachende Dritte ist, weil niemand mehr über das NDA, sondern nur über die hiesigen Reaktionen diskutiert.


----------



## Bevier (26. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen solte man solche unscharfen Verträge nicht unterschreiben, zumindest würde das ein Jurist raten.



In einem solchen Fall musst du IMMER von der für dich schlimmsten Auslegung ausgehen, wenn es jemals zum Rechtsstreit kommt. Ich habe zumindest genügend juristische Erfahrung einen solch schwammig formulierten Vertrag, der derart frei interpretiert werden kann, nicht zu unterschreiben... ^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2018)

Kann mir jemand die Stellungnahme von Gamestar dazu schicken finde es nicht?


----------



## Nuallan (26. Juni 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist, dass NV mit solchen Aktionen in Folge nicht mehr ernstgenommen werden kann und der Unternehmung keinen Gefallen tut, das wird sich rächen, eher früher als später!



Die letzten Jahre hat Nvidia viel Mist gebaut, und sie fahren trotzdem jedes Quartal einen neuen Rekordgewinn ein. Ungefähr 99,9999% der Kunden ist es komplett latte was die treiben, leider. Man muss aber auch anerkennen, dass Nvidia sich nicht auf seinem Thron ausruht, so wie Intel es getan hat. Sie versuchen immer noch einen drauf zu setzen, sei es mit dem GPP oder dieser Geschichte hier. 



unspektakulaer schrieb:


> Also ich finde ein von Nvidias Top-In*ge*ni*euren entwickeltes, "Revolutionäres" Speicherinterface für die 970 könnte man durchaus schon als Betriebsgeheimnis ansehen, und genau über so etwas dürfte sich niemand äußern, außer er will von Nvidia verklagt werden.



Man munkelt es soll selbst heute noch Leute geben, auch in diesem Forum, die felsenfest behaupten das dieses "Feature" keine Auswirkungen auf die Leistung hat, selbst nach dem Vergleich vor Gericht. Wenn man solch fanatische Anhänger hat, brauch man sich als Firma praktisch vor gar nix mehr fürchten und kann sich voll darauf konzentrieren den ganzen Tag Geld zu zählen. Apple kann ein Lied davon singen.



Dissi schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Stellungnahme von Gamestar dazu schicken finde es nicht?



Nvidia NDA vom 20.Juni | GameStar-Pinboard


----------



## Solo-Joe (26. Juni 2018)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Interessant, du machst das selbe



Nach 5 Jahren Jura-Studium und NDAs an und von Unternehmen die teilweise den Umsatz von NVIDIA übersteigen - ja da darf ich mir das schon mal erlauben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2018)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Nvidia NDA vom 20.Juni | GameStar-Pinboard



Dank dir! Man kann von der Gamestar halten was man will aber mit dem Thema sind sie sehr souverän umgegangen und brauchen sich auch kaum selbst zu erklären .


----------



## schmed (26. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na eben nicht, wenn das NDA gefallen ist, aber verbreite den Schmarrn nur weiter, es macht euch ja offensichtlich Freude.



Ne für  Schmarrn  verbreiten und Wunschlisten für den Weihnachtsmann schreiben haben wir schon Dich im Forum, das langt.

z.B Unsere tagliche Nvidia-News gibt uns heute – vom Spekulatius bis zum NDA (Glosse) – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
schreibt eher gutwollend (Seine Worte) zum Sinn diesen NDAs:
*Wenn ich allerdings Nvidia (eher gutwollend) richtig interpretiere, da lehne ich mich trotz des feucht-herben Abendwinds einfach mal eben mutig aus dem Fenster, beabsichtigt man wohl eher, die verbliebenden “seriösen” Journalisten etwas umzusortieren und die allgemeine Lage der eigenen Befindlichkeiten neu zu ordnen. Früher hieß sowas mal in die Spur drücken, man spurte also. Das kann man nun allerdings finden, wie man will. So richtig schön ist es nicht, aber eben auch keine auf die Stirn getackerte Sterbeurkunde des objektiven Journalismus.*

und das kommt von einem der das NDA unterschrieben hat, oh halt wie war das nochmal, für dich ist http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...t-entscheidend-verbessert-16.html#post9329245
Igor und Hardware Unboxed sind aber keine seriösen Tester,
na dann passt ja auch alles wieder in Deine "GRÜNE" WELT:


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. Juni 2018)

Also falls AMD auch mal auf eine ähnliche Idee kommt und PCGH diesmal nicht brav mitziehen und unterschreiben will:

Ich hätte noch eine ATI 9700 Pro-Grafikkarte. Die würde ich dann zum Testen zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Nuallan (26. Juni 2018)

Dissi schrieb:


> Dank dir! Man kann von der Gamestar halten was man will aber mit dem Thema sind sie sehr souverän umgegangen und brauchen sich auch kaum selbst zu erklären .



Sie haben die richtige Entscheidung getroffen, aber bleiben damit unter dem Radar und mischen sich nicht in das Thema ein. Besser kann man das echt nicht lösen. Normal bin ich kein großer Fan von denen, aber bei solchen Themen haben sie mich schon öfter positiv überrascht, z.B. mit extrem kritischen Kommentaren zu Themen wie Lootboxen, als alle anderen sich (noch) nicht getraut haben darüber was zu bringen usw..


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Das  Thema ist auch in den USA angekommen
YouTube


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Juni 2018)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Nach 5 Jahren Jura-Studium und NDAs an und von Unternehmen die teilweise den Umsatz von NVIDIA übersteigen - ja da darf ich mir das schon mal erlauben.


Und das kannst du belegen?


----------



## PolluxFix (26. Juni 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und das kannst du belegen?



Er hat zufällig Jura studiert.


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Juni 2018)

Zum Thema verklagen... nach dem Lesen einiger Kommentare/Stellungnahmen nehme ich es den Redakteuren wirklich ab,  dass sie keine juristische Befürchtungen haben. Was mir dadurch aber erst bitter bewusst wird, ihre größte/vorrangigste Angst ist offenbar der Verlust von zukünftigen Testsamples und der Angehörigkeit eines privilegierten/erlauchten Kreises (den Nvidia vorgaukelt).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2018)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Ich habe schon selbst etliche NDAs verfasst und überprüft. Die aufgeführten Beispiele aus der NDA sind absolut rechtmäßig, üblich und auch sinnvoll.


Würdest Du Dich trauen, andere NDAs ohne weitere Hinweise auf Produkt und Hersteller zu veröffentlichen? Das wäre hilfreich zur Beurteilung.

Danke


----------



## Chatstar (26. Juni 2018)

Ich verstehe das alles nicht, es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben NV daran zu hindern mit solchen Aktionen den Markt zu manipulieren.

Was soll noch alles passieren, denke es ist Zeit das der NV CEO zurück tritt, wäre meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt!


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Würdest Du Dich trauen, andere NDAs ohne weitere Hinweise auf Produkt und Hersteller zu veröffentlichen? Das wäre hilfreich zur Beurteilung.
> 
> Danke




Wäre mal interessant. Wobei hier auch gut zu wissen wäre,  ob das Verhältnis zu den Vertragspartner symmetrisch oder asymmetrisch ist.  Es macht ja einen Unterschied ob sich zwei riesige Unternehmen gegenüber stehen oder einer der Partner eine kleine Firma ist, die weniger Umsatz im Jahr macht, als der Partner in einer Woche Gewinn.


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Der Mann gehört in den Knast und  nicht auf nen Chefsessel .


----------



## MADman_One (26. Juni 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Was soll noch alles passieren, denke es ist Zeit das der NV CEO zurück tritt, wäre meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt!



Häh warum ?  Es wurde gegen kein Gesetz verstoßen und nVidia versucht seine Interessen und die ihrer Aktionäre zu schützen. Der CEO macht also seinen Job. Das muss man natürlich nicht gut finden, mir gefällt auch nicht so wirklich was nVidia da macht, aber davon ist es noch lange nicht illegal oder rücktrittswürdig. Nach den Maßstäben könnte locker die Hälfte aller Staats- und Regierungschefs zurücktreten, von anderen Konzernchefs gar nicht zu reden. 

Du willst was tun ? Kauf nichts mehr von nVidia, das ist das einzige was Du wirklich tun kannst wenn es Dir so wichtig ist. Unternehmen sind nicht dazu da damit wir uns alle toll fühlen und um lieb und nett zu allen zu sein. Es ist ihr Zweck möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen und es ist die Aufgabe des Staates, da notfalls regulierend einzugreifen. Und die der Konsumenten, ein Produkt eines weniger aggressiven Unternehmens zu kaufen falls ihnen die Methoden nicht gefallen.  Wer sich beschwert und trotzdem weiter kauft, der macht sich in meinen Augen eher lächerlich. 

Und wir wissen jetzt ja, das dieses NDA existiert. Also können wir ja in der nächsten Zeit beobachten ob sich wirklich was ändert. Ich persönlich traue heise auch nicht weiter als ich sie werfen kann, in meinen 20 Jahren Berufserfahrung in der IT-Bracnhe haben die sich auch nicht immer mit Ruhm bekleckert, bei mir haben sie also keine erhöhte Seriösität die einige ihnen hier zusprechen. Ich habe meine Informationen schon immer aus vielen Quellen bezogen und miteinander verglichen, die Wahrheit liegt oft irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## Shutterfly (26. Juni 2018)

Meine persönliche Meinung: Ich finde es sehr schade, dass PCGH nicht die Eier hatte einfach "Nein" zu sagen, wie es andere Portale getan haben. 



> Frage: Aber alle schreiben doch, dass man nur noch Infos "zu Gunsten von Nvidia" veröffentlichen darf.
> Antwort: Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich bin der absolut festen Überzeugung, dass der Passus "unwichtig" ist. Wichtiger sind die folgenden Formulierungen, was man eben NICHT darf. Vertrauliche Informationen für Berichterstattung nutzen. Und wenn man das eben doch macht, dann ist das zu Ungunsten von Nvidia und das will Nvidia natürlich verhindern. Es geht hier keinesfalls um Hofberichterstattung, wie Heise es formuliert. Das ist meine feste Überzeugung.
> 
> Diese Meinung kennt auch Nvidia und man hat mir versprochen, sich damit zu beschäftigen und gegebenenfalls von Nvidias Seite eine Erklärung zu veröffentlichen. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass wir keine Schöntester sind.



In meinen Augen totaler Bullshit. Wenn man sich die englische NDA mal durchliest, dann muss einem doch schlecht werden. Und nun damit argumentieren, dass nvidia einem was versprochen hat, ist lächerlich. Geht ihr da auch im deutschen Raum ran? Also im Vertag steht, dass ich XYZ machen muss. Man hat uns aber versprochen, dass wir nur ABC machen müssen. Vor Gericht würde man euch so dafür falten, da ist die Argumentation echt unglaublich.

Wenn nvidia es darauf an kommen lassen will, dann zählt was unterschrieben wurde. Nicht das was man abgesprochen hat. Ein unterschriebener Vertrag bindet, solang es nicht rechtlich ungültig ist. Das ist überall auf der Welt so.

Und die Aussage mit dem Schöntester ist ein Witz. Durch die NDA dürft ihr nicht mehr negativ über eine GPU berichten, welche ihr vorab erhalten habt. Das ist schon klar oder? Weil, und das könnt ihr im englischen gerne noch einmal nachlesen, ihr keine Information verwenden dürft um nvidia zu schaden. Eine vorab erhaltene GPU, welche unter NDA steht, ist so eine Information. Wenn die GPU also totaler Mist ist, dürft ihr es nicht sagen. Ihr müsst zwar nicht sagen, dass sie gut ist. Negatives ist jedoch nun auch gestorben.

Sorry, da könnt ihr mir noch so viel erzählen, dass dies keinen Einfluss auf die Berichterstattung hat. Facebook kann mir auch noch so oft erzählen, dass sie mit meinen Daten nur mein Bestes wollen und der Betrüger an der Tür kann mit dies ebenfalls hoch und heilig versprechen. Für mich seid ihr damit leider raus, was jegliche Tests an geht.

Jeder Jurist, welcher sich mit englischen NDAs auskennt, muss da doch von abraten. 



> Antwort: Da müsst ihr schon Heise fragen. Wie gesagt, ich sehe nicht, dass das neue NDA so viel anders ist als alte. Und die praktische Erfahrung von über 20 Jahren zeigt mir einfach, dass standardisierte NDAs nach US-Recht sowieso bei WEITEM nicht so heiß gegessen werden, wie sie gekocht werden. Sprich: Da muss man nicht alles wörtlich oder ernst nehmen.



Genau, Verträge waren schon immer Interpretationssache. So läuft das im Rechtssystem. Alles flexibel und verhandelbar. Was ihr meint: Bislang hat da keiner auf sein Recht bestanden. nvidia dreht in letzter Zeit richtig auf und das hat man schon bei der Aktion mit den Herstellern und der GPU-Marken gemerkt. Da muss man nvidia doch die Stirn bieten und nicht darauf berufen, dass der Vertragspartner bislang nicht geltendes Recht durchgesetzt hat. Ein "Gewohnheitsrecht" gibt es hier nicht. Hätte auch jeder Jurist sofort sagen können.

Es ist nun nicht böse gemeint, nicht an euch als Personen aber: Ich hoffe inständig, dass ihr euch damit so richtig böse die Finger verbrennt. Es muss schmerzen und ihr müsst euch am Ende fragen, welcher Teufel euch da geritten hat. In meinen Augen total unverantwortlich hier auf dem Zug aufzuspringen. Beziehungsweise es muss alle Unterschreiber treffen. Ein dicker Gau den nvidia ereilt und ihr dürft dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht darüber berichten. Oder ihr tut es und kriegt davon rechtlich aufs Gesicht. Und dann bitte nicht weinen: "Oh nein, nvidia verklagt uns. Hier, klickt die News". Aber so wie ihr das seht, wird ja alles Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen.

Nachtrag: Das ich nun lesen muss, dass Gamestar die NDA nicht unterschrieben hat (nach eigenen Angaben), macht die Sache zuckersüß. Bislang habe ich die Gamestar als die neue Clickbait-BILD der deutschen Gaming-Kultur angesehen aber das die da nicht aufspringen (nach eigenen Angaben) hätte ich nicht gedacht. Umso trauriger finde die das Verhalten der PCGH.


----------



## defender197899 (26. Juni 2018)

Ich kann so blind  handeln  wenn ich Deutschland nicht verlasse  aber da Redakteure regelmäßig zur CES  oder E3 fliegen  könnte dort dann ne Strafe drohen  , kuckt euch den VW Manager an . Also entweder an das NDA halten oder  man muß  wenn man in die USA fliegt mit Strafe rechnen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Es ist nun nicht böse gemeint, nicht an euch als Personen aber: Ich hoffe inständig, dass ihr euch damit so richtig böse die Finger verbrennt. Es muss schmerzen und ihr müsst euch am Ende fragen, welcher Teufel euch da geritten hat. In meinen Augen total unverantwortlich hier auf dem Zug aufzuspringen.



*Bei solchen Usern braucht die PCGH dann auch keine Feinde mehr, das was hier für ein Schwachsinn geschrieben wird, ist wirklich unter aller Sau um es mal gelinde zu sagen.

*


schmed schrieb:


> Igor und Hardware Unboxed sind aber keine seriösen Tester



Wer seine CPU Tests im GPU Limit betreibt, ist für mich nicht seriös, aber wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast, hat nicht Igor diesen Test geschrieben.
Und nein, man testet Spiele natürlich auch nicht mit niedrigen Details und senkt damit die CPU Last, was Hardwareunboxed da fabriziert.


----------



## BladerzZZ (27. Juni 2018)

Langsam reicht es hier doch endlich. Für die Hater, Troller und Konsorten: Da ist die Tür und bitte die Tür leise schließen!
PCGH hat doch nun bereits alles x-mal durchgekaut und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Hier wird viel Wind um nichts gemacht und würde heise keinen Clickbait-Artikel über die NDA veröffentlichen, dann wäre alles wie bisher auch weiter gelaufen. Aber nein hier wird viel Wind über einen Furz in der Sahara gemacht aber bei den wirklichen Problemen in Deutschland,  Europa und der Welt da wird die Fr... gehalten. Hauptsache man kann sich richtig  im Forum mit seinem Pseudonamen auskotzen. 
Einfach Ruhig Blut PCGH und Co. werden wie bisher weitermachen und sollte NV wirklich die journalistische Tätigkeit sabotieren bzw. Beeinträchtigen, dann wird das schon durch die Medien gehen. Von daher geht endlich schlafen und kümmert euch um andere Probleme!

Und nochmal LEST BITTE ERSTMAL ALLE KOMMENTARE VON PCGH! (Bevor noch weitere Vernutungen und Beschuldigungen gepostet werden).


----------



## Muxxer (27. Juni 2018)

Hab gerade ne NDA und Geheimhaltungsvereinbarung herausgezogen, die hat 60 Seiten, musste mein Chef und 5 Leute mit mir aus der Technik unterschreiben. Aber da gehts um Staatsschutz und  Militärentwicklungen sowie Industriespionage aber was NV da ab zieht ist schon lächerlich, aber die welche das gutgläubig unterschreiben die sind noch lächerlicher mehr sag ich dazu nicht. Die besten infos wird man in zukunft nur noch ausm Darkweb bekommen von Hackern welche Informationen klauen von Firmen und Redaktionen HaHa 

Ich wollte eigentlich mehr schreiben zu der NDA die bei mir im Schreibtisch liegt aber darf ich ned bei Androhung von bis zu 10 J Haft lass ich das mal, ich weis nähmlich nicht mehr ab wann ich schon was verrate und wann die NDA ungültig wird. Aber werd mal im Büro am Montag nachfragen, unterschrieben hab ich am Montag 12.01.2015 KW03,
ob die noch Gültigkeit hat.  Kein Bock alles nochmal zu lesen und das Projekt wurde im sommer letzten Jahres abgeschlossen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Also entweder an das NDA halten oder man muß wenn man in die USA fliegt mit Strafe rechnen.



Eben das nächste mal wird der PCGH Redakteur für 20 Jahre eingesperrt wenn er nicht die Leistungsdaten nach Nvidia Gutdünken fälscht.
Was manche sich hier erlauben und zusammenspinnen, geht echt unter keine Kuhhaut mehr, bin dafür den Thread zu closen und das einfach auszusitzen.
Bzw wenn man was neues von Nvidia hat, denn nochmal eine News zu bringen.

So hat das doch alles hier überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juni 2018)

Na da hat Heise ja ganz schön was losgetreten. 

Die meisten User haben scheinbar das primäre Problem mittlerweile nicht mehr mit dem NDA an sich, sondern mit der unterschiedlichen Auslegung durch die Tester/Plattformen/Verlage. Und genau hier sollte man meiner Meinung nach ansetzen, um die Vertrauensverluste auf allen Seiten so gering wie möglich zu halten (oder es sogar noch in ein Vertrauensgewinn zu wandeln). Unterm Strich war die Aktion von Heise, ganz alleine so vorzupreschen, ein MEGA-FAIL (mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt). Mit ein paar Telefonaten mit zumindest den Größten unter den Kollegen hätte man sich besser absprechen können, um nach außen nicht "so krass" unterschiedlich aufzutreten - was wie man sieht für beide Seiten (Ja- und Nein-Sager) mehr Vertrauen zerstört (oder zumindest zum bröckeln gebracht) als geschaffen hat.

Vertrauen, was gerade im Internetz relativ schwer verdient werden muß (und gerade wenn man es vorher verloren hat).

Es sollte daher mMn ziemlich genau geklärt werden, warum das "Skandal-NDA" so unterschiedlich bewertet wird. Udn ich meine damit nicht welche Seite "Recht hat", sondern warum es so unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweisen gibt.

Ich persönlich glaube dem Chef (Thilo) bzw. der "PCGH-Crew", dass dieses Dokument die von ihnen geleistete Arbeit im Bezug auf ihre Ehrlichkeit und Präzision in keinster Weise beeinflussen wird. Ein "Gschmäckle" bleibt natürlich trotzdem hängen, da Heise jetzt nicht gerade irgendeine NoName-Bude ist.

Daher kann ich auch alle User verstehen, die von den unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen/Einschätzungen total verunsichert werden/wurden. Dazu kommt dann vielleicht auch noch u.a. dieses "Zensurgesetz" (Artikel 11 & 13), welches aktuell noch Thema ist, und so grundsätzlich kein guter Zeitpunkt für Dinge ist, die auch nur im Entferntesten irgendwie nach (zu viel) Zensur riechen. Und das Vorgehen von Nvidia in jüngster Vergangenheit (GPP) trägt auch nicht gerade zu einer Entspannung bei.

Alles in allem ein gefährlicher Cocktail, den Heise da (bewusst oder unbewusst) angemischt hat.

Aber (nur meine Meinung!), wenn deren Interpretation auch nur ansatzweise korrekt ist (was ich aktuell nicht einschätzen kann, da ich dafür zu wenig Ahnung von NDAs habe)), dann ist es natürlich auch eine logische Konsequenz, dass die User/Kunden (viele/ein Großteil) sich hier eine Weigerung auch von anderen Plattformen gewünscht hätten. Dabei spielt es auch erstmal keine Rolle, dass das NDA für diese Plattformen keine wirklichen Änderungen an ihrer Arbeit zur Folge haben wird.

Manchmal ist eine Signalwirkung wichtiger, vielleicht nicht unbedingt für eine Plattform/einen Tester, wohl aber für seine Kunden/User - bzw. das Verhältnis zu ihnen. Und genau dieses eigentliche "Ziel" würde ich Heise primär unterstellen. Ich glaube nicht dass die Verunsicherung der User anderen Plattformen ggü. (nämlich derer die unterschrieben haben) das Ziel war, sondern die Stärkung des Vertrauens der eigenen User/Kunden. Aber gut, hier kann man ebenfalls viel spekulieren.

Wirklich optimal war/ist die Aktion jedenfalls für keine der beteiligten Parteien gelaufen. Und wenn ich mir die Kommentare im Netz anschaue, dann wird es für beide Seiten schwer da so heile wie möglich wieder rauszukommen...


----------



## Shutterfly (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Eben das nächste mal wird der PCGH Redakteur für 20 Jahre eingesperrt wenn er nicht die Leistungsdaten nach Nvidia Gutdünken fälscht.
> Was manche sich hier erlauben und zusammenspinnen, geht echt unter keine Kuhhaut mehr, bin dafür den Thread zu closen und die Trolle die sich hier tummeln einfach auszusitzen.



Hast du für die Behauptungen auch irgendwelche Begründungen? Weil das was er sagt, ist nicht falsch. Bei Vertragsbruch kann eine Person in den USA zu einer Geldstrafe in Abwesenheit verurteilt werden. Bei Einreise könnte diese dann eingefordert werden und bei möglicher Fluchtgefahr besteht die gute Chance der Inhaftierung. Die 20 Jahre seien mal dahin gestellt jedoch ist das in den USA nicht unüblich. Genau so wie in anderen Ländern.

Und nun würde ich von dir gerne wissen was hier auf keine Kuhhaut mehr geht.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juni 2018)

Die Sache - wie er vorschlägt - einfach auszusitzen, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut.

Zum Glück wussten die Redaktionen, dass das die dümmstmögliche Reaktion mit katastrophaler Außenwirkung wäre, und haben sich für einen offenen Umgang entschieden. Dafür an dieser Stelle noch einmal ein Lob an alle beteiligten Magazine!


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Eben das nächste mal wird der PCGH Redakteur für 20 Jahre eingesperrt wenn er nicht die Leistungsdaten nach Nvidia Gutdünken fälscht.
> Was manche sich hier erlauben und zusammenspinnen, geht echt unter keine Kuhhaut mehr, bin dafür den Thread zu closen und das einfach auszusitzen.
> Bzw wenn man was neues von Nvidia hat, denn nochmal eine News zu bringen.
> 
> So hat das doch alles hier überhaupt keinen Sinn.


Junge, du bist mindestens 28. Dann verhalte dich auch mal so.

Du erfindest wieder Sachen, die keine Sind. Und was den Luxxtest angeht, war schon blöd, dass der Ryzen dann trotz GPU-Limit Mäh an den i7 rankam. Was ja auch praxisnah ist. Für 720 hole ich mir weder einen R5, R7, noch einen i5 oder i7.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Die Sache - wie er vorschlägt - einfach auszusitzen, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut.



Hier zu kommentieren hat jedenfalls wenig Sinn, also wieso soll man sich innerhalb der Kommentare nochmal dazu äußern?
Es wird doch eh alles verdreht und gehated, ergibt also keinen Sinn.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du erfindest wieder Sachen, die keine Sind. Und was den Luxxtest angeht, war schon blöd, dass der Ryzen dann trotz GPU-Limit Mäh an den i7 rankam. Was ja auch praxisnah ist. Für 720 hole ich mir weder einen R5, R7, noch einen i5 oder i7.



Ob das irgendeine Koinzidenz hat dass die die hier GPU Limit und CPU Limit nicht verstehen, besonders gegen PCGH haten?
Da muss man wohl in ein Wespennest gestochen haben.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> . Die 20 Jahre seien mal dahin gestellt jedoch ist das in den USA nicht unüblich. Genau so wie in anderen Ländern.



Definitiv üblich, das hat man bei den NDA-Brüchen von Anandtech gesehen, die wurden alle in die Gummizelle unter dem Büro von Jensen eingesperrt.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Hast du für die Behauptungen auch irgendwelche Begründungen?



Das würde ich doch eher den User fragen, der hier mit Gefängnisstrafen für einen NDA-Bruch herumspekuliert.
Ich schlage bei jedem US-Besuch der PCGH vor, einen Anwalt mitzunehmen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pddE9J-2H5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juni 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Na da hat Heise ja ganz schön was losgetreten.
> 
> Die meisten User ...



Guter Beitrag wie ich finde, fast die Problematik gut zusammen.
Man darf halb ungeachtet der eigentlichen Konsequenzen und eigentlichen praktischen Auslegung wie hier von PCGH geschildert, nicht außer acht lassen dass der Wortlaut dieses Vertrages eine Form hat, die denke ich NIEMAND irgendwie selbst als Privatperson so unterschreiben würde.

Sei es bei einer Bank, einer Versicherung, bei einem Kaufvertrag etc.
Mir fällt kein Bereich in meinem Leben ein, indem ich einen Vertrag mit diesem Wortlaut unterzeichnen würde. Nicht mal ansatzweise.

Den schwarzen Peter jetzt hin und her zu schieben ist quatsch, es liegt doch auf der Hand wo der Ball liegt.Bei Nvidia!
Die haben diesen Text verfasst und sich erdreistet solche Bedingungen zu stellen.

Nvidia ist in der Situation sich zu erklären, derart harsche NDA´s an Presseverlage zu versenden.

Aufgabe der Journalisten, egal ob unterschrieben oder nicht, haben hier die Verantwortung, von Nvidia ein Statement zu verlangen.


----------



## mad-onion (27. Juni 2018)

Sogar Gamers Nexus bei Youtube hat das Thema jetzt aufgegriffen und sich mit einem US-Anwalt darüber unterhalten, diese Unterhaltung haben sie veröffentlicht, leider gibt es das ganze nur auf englisch, auch kein deutscher Untertitel, wer will, kann es sich ja mal ansehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7SXmkk_yVMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Guter Beitrag wie ich finde, fast die Problematik gut zusammen.
> Man darf halb ungeachtet der eigentlichen Konsequenzen und eigentlichen praktischen Auslegung wie hier von PCGH geschildert, nicht außer acht lassen dass der Wortlaut dieses Vertrages eine Form hat, die denke ich NIEMAND irgendwie selbst als Privatperson so unterschreiben würde.



Welcher ominöse Wortlaut ist das denn konkret?Das Video von Gamers Nexus widerlegt die Aussagen von Heise im übrigen.


----------



## shibirian (27. Juni 2018)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Und die Aussage mit dem Schöntester ist ein Witz. Durch die NDA dürft ihr nicht mehr negativ über eine GPU berichten, welche ihr vorab erhalten habt. Das ist schon klar oder? Weil, und das könnt ihr im englischen gerne noch einmal nachlesen, ihr keine Information verwenden dürft um nvidia zu schaden. Eine vorab erhaltene GPU, welche unter NDA steht, ist so eine Information. Wenn die GPU also totaler Mist ist, dürft ihr es nicht sagen. Ihr müsst zwar nicht sagen, dass sie gut ist. Negatives ist jedoch nun auch gestorben.


Nein, das ist ihnen leider sehr wohl klar, sie meinen nur, das ihnen das egal sein kann. Da gibt es für die PCGH (und die anderen die unterschrieben haben) nur ein kleines Problem: Es nennt sich Einstweilige Verfügung.

Eine Einstweilige Verfügung kann man nicht nur (aber sehr wohl) bei einer Klage wegen Vertragsbruch vor Gericht erwirken lassen. Die Einstweilige Verfügung gilt noch vor einem Gerichtsverfahren und soll weiteren möglichen Schaden vom Kläger abwenden (so ganz grob gesagt). Der Beklagte (also z.Bsp. PCGH) hat damit sein ihm vorgeworfenes schädigendes Verhalten zu unterlassen und einzustellen bis zum Ende des Gerichtsverfahrens. Soweit klar? Okay, also weiter.

Mit einer Einstweiligen Verfügung (und ähnlichem) geht so einiges.

Als prominentes Beispiel sei zBsp. die Klage der Zeitung Die Zeit gegen das ZDF und der Anstalt angeführt. Da wurde dem ZDF verboten die Folge der Anstalt weiter in ihrer Mediathek zu haben. Und nein, da gabs in dem Fall keine NDA, dazu kommen wir noch. Das war nicht nötig. Das ZDF hat den Gerichtsstreit gewonnen, aber erstmal durften sie ihre Sendung mit den nicht genehmen Behauptungen nicht mehr länger weiterverbreiten.

Für mehr siehe hier: Bundesgerichtshof: ZDF gewinnt Rechtsstreit uber Satiresendung "Die Anstalt" | ZEIT ONLINE

Was das jetzt mit der PCGH zu tun hat?

Nun, sollte es Nvidias deutschen(!) Rechtsabteilung in den Kram passen können sie die PCGH auf Unterlassung wegen Falschbehauptung verklagen, sich dafür zusätzlich auf die besagte NDA berufen (es soll schliesslich nur positiv berichtet werden, so steht es da drin), und vor Gericht eine Einstweilige Verfügung erwirken.

Das kann z.Bsp. heissen das die PCGH ihre Druckausgabe nicht mehr am Kiosk verkaufen darf (wenn da was drinsteht was Nvidia als schädigend ansieht) und das Heft aus den Regalen genommen werden muss. Einen Artikel aus dem Netz zu nehmen wäre das geringste Problem.

Das geht nicht? Oh doch, das geht sehr gut sogar. Mit solchen Klagen müssen sich Zeitschriften und Zeitungen (online und offline) immer wieder auseinandersetzen - und das bereits ganz ohne NDA/Vertrag.

Man merke, wie einem jeder Jurist bestätigen wird: In Deutschland Recht zu haben heisst nicht Recht zu bekommen. Das kommt drauf an was der Richter am Ende sagt. Aber bis zu einer Verhandlung ist eine ganze Menge möglich.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

shibirian schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ihnen leider sehr wohl klar, sie meinen nur, das ihnen das egal sein kann. Da gibt es für die PCGH (und die anderen die unterschrieben haben) nur ein kleines Problem: Es nennt sich Einstweilige Verfügung.



Nein, völlig falsch, es geht in diesem NDA nicht darum wohlfein zu berichten, das hat PCGH, CB, TomsHardware, HWL und auch GameStar sowie GamersNexus inkl. Jurist klargestellt bzw angezweifelt.
Das war bisher nur Heise und die stehen mittlerweile ganz allein da.


----------



## shibirian (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> (...) es geht in diesem NDA nicht darum wohlfein zu berichten (...)



Das steht da drin, wie jeder (der dem Englischen mächtig ist) lesen kann.

"Der Empfänger verwendet vertrauliche Informationen ausschließlich zu Gunsten von Nvidia". 

Was ist an "zu Gunsten von" denn so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juni 2018)

shibirian schrieb:


> "Der Empfänger verwendet vertrauliche Informationen ausschließlich zu Gunsten von Nvidia".
> Was ist an "zu Gunsten von" denn so schwer zu verstehen?


Vertrauliche Informationen klingt allerdings nach Informationen die nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht sind. Dann macht es doch gleich viel mehr Sinn, oder?


----------



## TheOnLY (27. Juni 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Vertrauliche Informationen klingt allerdings nach Informationen die nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht sind. Dann macht es doch gleich viel mehr Sinn, oder?


Die Speichergeschichte der 970 war auch nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt, sonst wäre es von Anfang an kommuniziert oder dokumentiert worden. Es war ein Geheimnis bis es mal jemandem aufgefallen ist und es öffentlich gemacht wurde.
Das berichten über einen solchen Markel eines Produkts kann auch unter keinen Umständen "zu Gunsten von NVIDIA" sein. Somit wäre das Berichten darüber verboten, speziell wenn es PCGH als ersten auffällt und sonst noch niemand außer NVIDIA davon weis.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juni 2018)

TheOnLY schrieb:


> Die Speichergeschichte der 970 war auch nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt, sonst wäre es von Anfang an kommuniziert oder dokumentiert worden. Es war ein Geheimnis bis es mal jemandem aufgefallen ist. und es öffentlich gemacht wurde.
> Das berichten über einen solchen Markel eines Produkts kann auch unter keinen Umständen "zu Gunsten von NVIDIA" sein. Somit wäre das Berichten darüber verboten, speziell wenn es PCGH als ersten auffällt und sonst noch niemand außer NVIDIA davon weis.


Das NDA kann sich afaik nur über Informationen von Nvidia erstrecken (und nicht über Infos von Dritten). Das Speicherproblem der 970 wurde von irgendjemandem in einem Forum aufgedeckt, es wurde (afaik) nicht von Nvidia kommuniziert - das kam erst im Nachhinein. Da das NDA sich über Informationen von Nvidia erstreckt, sind selbst ermittelte Erkenntnisse davon afaik auch ausgenommen. Wenn das NDA gefallen ist, werden von den Reviewern schließlich eigene Tests veröffentlicht, und nicht (nur) Infos die von Nvidia zur Verfügung gestellt wurden. Wenn PCGH also ein Problem auffällt, dürften sie spätestens nach Fall des NDAs (Release/Vorstellung des Produkts) diese Informationen auch veröffentlichen.

So zumindest hab ich es verstanden. ^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Juni 2018)

TheOnLY schrieb:


> Die Speichergeschichte der 970 war auch nicht für  die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt, sonst wäre es von Anfang an kommuniziert  oder dokumentiert worden. Es war ein Geheimnis bis es mal jemandem  aufgefallen ist und es öffentlich gemacht wurde.
> Das berichten über einen solchen Markel eines Produkts kann auch unter  keinen Umständen "zu Gunsten von NVIDIA" sein. Somit wäre das Berichten  darüber verboten, speziell wenn es PCGH als ersten auffällt und sonst  noch niemand außer NVIDIA davon weis.



Die Speichergeschichte der 970 wurde von Usern aufgedeckt und öffentlich gemacht. Damit war die NDA hinfällig. Genauso wie Gamers Nexus jetzt die NDA öffentlich mit einem Anwalt diskuttieren kann über eine NDA die normalerweise unter NDA steht, da diese NDA durch Heise inzwischen öffentlich ist.

Außerdem: Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass NVidia diese Information im Vorfeld irgendeiner Redaktion oder einem Tester mitgeteilt hätte? Frei nach dem Motto: "Ihr habt ne NDA unterschrieben, jetzt verraten wir euch all unsere Firmengeheimnisse". 

Allein aus den Grund, dass die NDA hinfällig ist sobald die Information in irgend eine Form öffentlich wird, wäre das der allerdümmste Schachzug den NVidia jemals begehen könnte. Den dann könnte jede Redaktion öffentlich machen, dass dies kein Kommunikationsfehler gewesen ist, sondern bewußt so gewollt.

Vergesst dieses Beispiel mal ganz schnell wieder. Genauso wie andere an den Haaren herbeigezogegen "Betriebsgeheimnisse" um irgendein Szenario zu malen. Keine Firma mit ein bischen Verstand würde mehr Informationen preisgeben als unbedingt nötig. NDA hin oder her.

Vertrauliche Informationen die nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht sind wären zum Beispiel solche wie die fehlende Treiberunterstützung eines Features das beworben wird. Z.B. die fehlende Treiberunterstützung der Primitive Shader bei Vega-Karten. 
Dies ist eine Information die man im Vorfeld der unter NDA stehenden Redaktion mittteilen würde, weil sie sehr schnell bei Tests selbst drauf kommen würden um zu verhindern, dass sie es im Vorfeld vor Ablauf der NDA negativ anprangern.  
Sobald aber eine dritte Partei selbstständig darauf kommt ist die NDA automatisch hinfällig und es darf darüber berichtet werden.


----------



## LawZero (27. Juni 2018)

Über ein NDA in einem Forum zu diskutieren und diese OBJEKTIV zu bewerten ist ein Paradoxon in itself... normalerweise, denn wir Forenmitglieder bekommen von NDAs nicht besonders viel mit, nur dass einige mit NDAs brechen, was NDA überhaupt bedeutet, wozu diese kurz und knapp da ist und dass diese überhaupt exisitieren, zu Recht.
WAS diese beinhalten, weiß vielleicht nichtmal die NSA... Der musste sein.

Ich bin wirkich auf AMDs und Intels Reaktion, wenn denn übheraupt eine Reaktion kommen sollte, sehr gepsannt.
Weder die Pro - , noch die Contra-Argumenten Gruppe so gut wie in jedem Forum, unter anderem auch hier, haben bestimmt, ich auch nicht, die leiseste Ahnung WAS genau in diesem NDA da drinne steht, oder stand.
Das wissen nur die Admins und Moderatoren von Seiten wie z.B. PCGH und Co. Und die werden einen Teufel tun, nach Aussagen wie diesen hier :



INU.ID schrieb:


> Vertrauliche Informationen klingt allerdings nach Informationen die nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht sind. Dann macht es doch gleich viel mehr Sinn, oder?



Und uns die volle Wahrheit sagen, zu Recht, da unterschrieben, denn REIN objektiv betrachtet, dürfte ein NDA garnicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen, da es SPEZIELL, einzig und allein die Firma betrift, von dem die NDA stammt und halt den/die mit dem/der dieses NDA vereinbart wurde.
Sieht es als eine Art Bezieung zwischen einem Influencer und einer Firma. Oder einfach nur ein Contract zwischen Businessmen. Nur, dass Nvidia, AMD und Intel alle Techfirmen sind und ihr bestes geben eine sehr gute Beziehung mit Influencern und Tech-Journalisten aufzubauen.
Das ist ihr gutes Recht und ist völlig normal und bringt super viel Prestige ein, wenn mans richtig macht.
(Bei AMDs Marketing-Abteilung bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, aber hey, nach Ryzen geht es endlich mal bergauf... ansatzweise.)

ABER schon wieder hat man ein Deja Vu... also ich habe eine. Erinnert sich wer damals an HardOCPs "Verschwörungstheorie" über Rajas Abgang, wo Kyle Bennett lange vorher richtig lag, und dann im nachhinein über GPP richtig lag. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass diese ausgerechnet von HEISE kommt. LoL. 
Aber wer hätte das gedacht? Ich nie im Leben und DAS hat anscheinend "irgendetwas" ins Rollen gebracht, womit all die anderen Tech-Journalisten nicht gerechnet haben. Das erste war, dass so gut wie JEDE große Seite in Deuschland, durch den Leak von Heise, zu einer Stellungnahme gezwungen wurde. Wortwörtlich.
Denn bei einer Stellungnahmen kann sehr vieles schiefgehen, wie anscheinend auch bei PCGH und Computerbase, wo viele User anscheinend nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen wollen, ich verstehe die Contra Argumente eigentlich sogar besser wie die Pro Argumente, welches ja meint, dass dies alles völlig normal sei.
Unswar aus dem folgenden Grund, wie oben erwähnt -> Normalerweise redet man nicht über NDAs oder was darin steht... bis jemand mit dieser Tradition bricht.

Einfach mal ein Beispiel:

Ein neuer Tag, dieselbe Marschübung.

Was passiert, wenn ein Soldat aus einer bestimmten Armee, gekleidet wie jeder andere Soldat aus dieser Armee, dem Befehl seines Generals trotzt und einfach,  statt wie gewohnt ein Schritt nach vorn zu gehen in der Übung, nach oben schießt? 
,,HAT ER SIE NOCH ALLE?!" Schreien die anderen Soldaten erschrocken und verblüfft. ,,Der General wird den jetzt bestimmt auf brutale Art und Weise zurechtweisen." Flüstert ein andere beängstigt. 
Doch hat nur EIN SCHUSS einer Person, eine ganze Armee aus seiner Fassung gebracht, wo diese doch vorher ganz normal eine Marschübung am Praktizieren war. Versteht ihr worauf ich hinaus will?
Nun so einer fällt auf jeden Fall auf. Nun was passiert, wenn aus einer anderen Stelle IN der Armee, nach diesem Schuss kurz danach, wieder, diesmal ein anderer,  nach oben schießt? Nun dann fängt der General an, an seiner Kontrolle, die er als General über diese Armee hat, zu zweifeln.
Das ist nur ein Beispiel, um die Sache sich besser vorzustellen und jeder kann mein Beispiel interpretieren, wie er lustig ist und Nvidias NDA, auf seine lustigste Art und Weise anscheinend interpretiert hat, ohne auch nur zu wissen, um WAS es sich denn genau handelt. Ist ein Argument gegen die Pro-Gruppe, die ja meint, dass
das einfach ein stinknormales NDA sei. Ja anscheinend nicht, oder stempeln wir dies auch wie damals Kyle Bennetts Stories als "Verschwörungstheorien" ab?

Aber diese eine Sache stimmt auf jeden Fall.
Man kann Englisch nicht einfach ins Deutsche 1:1 übersetzen. Das, was wir von Heise sehen, ist nur die ungefähre Bedeutung. Leider haben im Englischen viele Wörter unheimlich viele Bedeutungen, die je nach Satz und Grammatikstruktur, KOMPLETT andere Bedeutungen haben können. Übersetzt erst Recht.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass man niemals Witze auf Englisch, ins Deutsche übersetzen soll. Das WIRD schiefgehen und hört sich im deutschen einfach nur schlecht an und umgekehrt. Daher genieße ich jede Serie und jeden Film seit ich Englisch kann, komplett auf Englisch, denn Ger Dub langt mir nicht mehr.
Original ist immer am besten. Aber das mal so nebenbei.

Zu guter Letzt kann ich nur sagen, dass ich die Argumente von beiden Gruppen nachvollziehen kann, doch da mich das alles einfach viel zu sehr an Kyle Bennetts ja damals "ausgedachten" Stories erinnert, die sich alle als Wahr herausgestellt haben, bin ich wirklich sehr misstrauig über diesen Umstand.


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Juni 2018)

Unterm Strich muss ich trotzdem feststellen das ich mir von der PCGH Redaktion eine Haltung wie von der Gamestar gewünscht hätte... nicht unterschrieben aber nicht auf dem Abschussradar weil keine Stellungnahme. Dadurch hätte man sich meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser positioniert. Ich mein warum was unterschreiben was man in unserem Raum für "nicht für rechtskräftig  hält".


----------



## Krautmaster (27. Juni 2018)

is mir eig vollkommen Latte ob das PCGH / CB usw. unterschreibt oder nicht.  Dürfte an den News usw doch 0 ändern da die meisten Leaks und interessanten Infos vorab doch von 3. kommen und nicht unter den NDA fallen. 

Als ob sich da PCGH nun selber Steine in den Weg wirft und sowas nicht unterschreibt. Da finde ich die unabgesprochene Reaktion von Heise wie ein Kindergarten dagegen. Aber ja, kann ja jede Redaktion für sich entscheiden. Sollen Nvidia halt Heise und Gamestar aussperren, deren Tests haben ja auch nie was getaugt und sie müssen halt, wie viele Redaktionen auch, GPUs erst nach dem Release selbst organisieren und testen (was auch was für sich hat).

Das doch hier wieder alles nur viel Luft um Nichts. Vermutlich sind die Intel / AMD NDAS nur unwesentlich anders formuliert.

Wenn man Wind wie Heise machen will, dann spricht man sich mit allen ab und unterschreibt zb geschlossen nicht oder versucht gemeinsam mit NV in Kontakt zu treten (bzw deren Legal Department) und ändert den NDA entsprechend ab.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hier zum Beispiel:
> 
> CNDA


Eine NDA und die ist nicht annähernd ähnlich bzw. vergleichbar.^^

MfG


----------



## GEChun (27. Juni 2018)

TheOnLY schrieb:


> Die Speichergeschichte der 970 war auch nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt, sonst wäre es von Anfang an kommuniziert oder dokumentiert worden. Es war ein Geheimnis bis es mal jemandem aufgefallen ist und es öffentlich gemacht wurde.
> Das berichten über einen solchen Markel eines Produkts kann auch unter keinen Umständen "zu Gunsten von NVIDIA" sein. Somit wäre das Berichten darüber verboten, speziell wenn es PCGH als ersten auffällt und sonst noch niemand außer NVIDIA davon weis.



Sobald eine Grafikkarte veröffentlicht wurde ist davon alles für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt.
Klar war das mit dem Speicher im warsten Sinne Betrug aber jeder darf ein Produkt aufschrauben auseinander nehmen und nachgucken wie es darum bestellt ist. 

Das sollte man sich vielleicht mehr so vorstellen, als wenn die PCGH jetzt eine GTX 1180 bekommt um sich diese anzugucken, dann könnten Sie bereits News und Berichte schreiben bzw. vorbereiten (ja auch kritische) dürften diese aber nicht *bevor* Nvidia das Produkt an sich veröffentlicht publizieren.
Nichts anderes ist mit diesen Passagen gemeint...


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht unbedingt eine NDA für ein Zulieferer-Verhältnis 1:1 auf die Presse münzen.
> Denn so wie das Intel CNDA dort steht, passt das ganz gut mit unseren - aber die gelten nur für Zulieferer (Sei es Ingenieursdienstleistung, oder Teile).
> Das CNDA steht auch nicht umsonst auf supplier.intel.com.


Das versteht er halt nicht. Zulieferer sind Geheimnisstäger und Presseleute sind Geheimnislüfter. Die sollen und müssen investigativ und kritisch arbeiten, was durch solch eine NDA durchaus ausgeschlossen werden kann, auch wenn Nvidia telefonisch sagt es bleibt so wie es ist. Die Schriftform sagt da etwas anderes.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich vielleicht auf die Aussagen der PCGH verlassen, die regelmäßig ähnliche NDAs auf dem Tisch haben.


Laut Heises "Rechtsabteilung" sind die NDAs eben nicht ähnlich ansonsten wären diese unterschrieben worden.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, ich finde heise betreibt hier ganz schön Hetze und Meinungsmache.
> 
> Ganz schön unseriös, die Passagen des NDAs selbst zu interpretieren und genau darauf dann eine "Argumentation" aufzubauen.


Was heißt hier interpretieren, dass wurde von einer Rechtsabteilung also Fachleuten ausgewertet. Interpretiert wird hier mehr wie ich finde.

MfG


----------



## Asuramaru (27. Juni 2018)

Sagtmal ist hier jemanden schon Aufgefallen das der NDA vielleicht etwas damit zu tun hat weil AMD immer mehr zu Gefahr werden könnte ?
Intel muss ja schon aufpassen im CPu bereich aber vielleicht hat Nvidia da auch angst vor das AMD im GPU Bereich zur starken Konkurenz werden könnte,ist nur son Gedanke,weil Nvidia schon versuchte AMD bei den Herstellern eins Auszuwischen,aber das hat nicht so ganz Gefruchtet.Vielleicht hat der NDA ja doch irgendwelche hintertüren die Nvidia dann nutzten möchte wenn es so weit ist das AMD Probleme bereiten könnte.

Vielleicht hat das ja einfach nur was mit AMD zu tun,besonders merkwürdig finde ich auch das der Abstand so gering ist zwischen dem Exklusivprogramm und dem jetztigen NDA.

Also wie gesagt,nur son Gedanke.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das NDA kann sich afaik nur über Informationen von Nvidia erstrecken (und nicht über Infos von Dritten). Das Speicherproblem der 970 wurde von irgendjemandem in einem Forum aufgedeckt, es wurde (afaik) nicht von Nvidia kommuniziert - das kam erst im Nachhinein. Da das NDA sich über Informationen von Nvidia erstreckt, sind selbst ermittelte Erkenntnisse davon afaik auch ausgenommen. Wenn das NDA gefallen ist, werden von den Reviewern schließlich eigene Tests veröffentlicht, und nicht (nur) Infos die von Nvidia zur Verfügung gestellt wurden. Wenn PCGH also ein Problem auffällt, dürften sie spätestens nach Fall des NDAs (Release/Vorstellung des Produkts) diese Informationen auch veröffentlichen.
> 
> So zumindest hab ich es verstanden. ^^


Wäre es aber einem NDA Unterschreiber aufgefallen hätte er nicht berichten dürfen, dass ist der Punkt. 

MfG


----------



## Malustra (27. Juni 2018)

Schwache Aktion von PCGH und der eigentlich mit Skepsis zu betrachtende Passus wird als "unwichtig" abgestempelt...is klar.
In Zukunft kann man den Tests hier wohl auch nicht mehr trauen.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2018)

Unterm Strich hätte ich mir von PCGH gewünscht, dass fachlich sauber prüfen zu lassen, dann hätte man vielleicht auch mal eine qualifizierte Gegendarstellung zu Heise. Die hiesige Stellungnahme und auch die vereinzelten Reaktionen der Verantwortlichen lesen sich für mein Empfinden etwas zu höhnisch, da muss man sich hier über die Reaktionen dann auch wirklich nicht mehr wundern.

MfG


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juni 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Sagtmal ist hier jemanden schon Aufgefallen das der NDA vielleicht etwas damit zu tun hat weil AMD immer mehr zu Gefahr werden könnte ?
> Intel muss ja schon aufpassen im CPu bereich aber vielleicht hat Nvidia da auch angst vor das AMD im GPU Bereich zur starken Konkurenz werden könnte,ist nur son Gedanke,weil Nvidia schon versuchte AMD bei den Herstellern eins Auszuwischen,aber das hat nicht so ganz Gefruchtet.Vielleicht hat der NDA ja doch irgendwelche hintertüren die Nvidia dann nutzten möchte wenn es so weit ist das AMD Probleme bereiten könnte.
> 
> Vielleicht hat das ja einfach nur was mit AMD zu tun,besonders merkwürdig finde ich auch das der Abstand so gering ist zwischen dem Exklusivprogramm und dem jetztigen NDA.
> ...



Ja den Gedanken habe ich auch schon einige Seiten zuvor geäußert, denke da ist was dran.

eine Stellungnahme von NVIDIA wäre interessant zu den Anschuldigungen Betreff des nda‘s!


----------



## defender197899 (27. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand die Kommentare unter dem  GN Video gelesen  ? 
Dort ist ein  Kommentar von Hard OCP , in dem geschrieben wird  das diese Form des NDA komplett neu für Nvidia ist  und wohl was mit GPP zu tun hat.


----------



## schmed (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> *Bei solchen Usern braucht die PCGH dann auch keine Feinde mehr, das was hier für ein Schwachsinn geschrieben wird, ist wirklich unter aller Sau um es mal gelinde zu sagen.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



 Jo ich weiß alles zu den Thema Igor und Test auch von deiner nach der Definition von Wiki Lüge  in dem Zusammenhang.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...t-entscheidend-verbessert-38.html#post9331702

Leute die andere Persönlich Namentlich  als nicht seriös bewertet,  (Du unterstellst somit dem Tester als Mensch berüchtigt, fragwürdig, unglaubwürdig, verdächtig, oder zweifelhaft zu Sein.) und dann deswegen auch noch Nachlesbar  nach der Definition von Wiki zuLügen  sind zumindest für mich als Mensch das aller letzte


Daher mach weiter So und Sei Stolz,du bist das "Zwischen-Menschlich" Rücklicht im Forum, das ist doch auch mal eine Leistung

Und lange war Ich dann, ja nicht auf Deiner Ignore-Liste, freut Mich.


----------



## Gimmick (27. Juni 2018)

Durch die ganze Aktion und Diskussion habe ich zumindest gelernt:

Im ganzen Kosmos der IT-Branche unterschreibt einfach jeder alles, weil eh egal.


----------



## Rolk (27. Juni 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Sagtmal ist hier jemanden schon Aufgefallen das der NDA vielleicht etwas damit zu tun hat weil AMD immer mehr zu Gefahr werden könnte ?
> Intel muss ja schon aufpassen im CPu bereich aber vielleicht hat Nvidia da auch angst vor das AMD im GPU Bereich zur starken Konkurenz werden könnte,ist nur son Gedanke,weil Nvidia schon versuchte AMD bei den Herstellern eins Auszuwischen,aber das hat nicht so ganz Gefruchtet.Vielleicht hat der NDA ja doch irgendwelche hintertüren die Nvidia dann nutzten möchte wenn es so weit ist das AMD Probleme bereiten könnte.
> 
> Vielleicht hat das ja einfach nur was mit AMD zu tun,besonders merkwürdig finde ich auch das der Abstand so gering ist zwischen dem Exklusivprogramm und dem jetztigen NDA.
> ...



Ich denke Nvidia versucht einfach nur auszuloten wie weit sie gehen können und die Schmerzgrenze weiter zu ihren Gunsten zu verschieben.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ja den Gedanken habe ich auch schon einige Seiten zuvor geäußert, denke da ist was dran.
> 
> eine Stellungnahme von NVIDIA wäre interessant zu den Anschuldigungen Betreff des nda‘s!




Es ist doch sehr auffällig das Nvidia nie etwas macht was ihren Kunden Schaden würde,ihre Hardware ist Bombe,bis auf die eine Sache mit der GTX970,das war aber in all den Jahren das erste mal.Aber Nvidia macht alles um der Konkurenz zu Schaden.

1. Sie haben 3Dfx Aufgekauft.
2. Es wurde im 3D mark extrem geschummelt um besser zu sein als ATI.
3. Sie Unterbinden das Sammeln von Telemetrydaten,Schadet den Kunden nicht,aber mit Infos vom Kunden kann man wider der Konkurenz Schaden.
4. Das Partnerprogramm sollte AMD Schaden.
5. Der jetztige NDA Zielt bestimmt auch auf AMD.

Nvidia hat noch nie ihren Kunden Schaden wollen,aber Konkurenz ist Gefährlich und die wollen sie Seit je her beseitigen und Ausradieren und ich glaube da findet sich noch mehr.Und Intel hat es zu Spühren bekommen wie gefährlich AMD werden kann.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ja den Gedanken habe ich auch schon einige Seiten zuvor geäußert, denke da ist was dran.
> 
> eine Stellungnahme von NVIDIA wäre interessant zu den Anschuldigungen Betreff des nda‘s!



Dann kommt wieder die Aussage "It´s not a bug, it´s a feature" 

Ich denke nicht dass von nVidia eine Stellungnahme kommt, wohl er ein geändertes NDA in der Hoffnung dass dies wieder Öffentlich kommuniziert wird und nVidia wieder besser dastehen lässt 

Bezüglich NDA und PCGH kann ich es schon verstehen, gewissermaßen ist PCGH darauf angewiesen, heißt ja nicht umsonst PC GAMES HARDWARE....

Erwartung der Community etc...

Solange PCGH Wort hält und bei ungereimtheiten dem NDA widerspricht bleibt mein vertrauen _vorerst_ erhalten, abwarten und  trinken

Ich verstehe beide seiten und kann die Reaktion beiderseits nachvollziehen, am Ende isses nur ein Shitstorm at it´s best.

Ich warte auf die Tests und darauf selber eine neue Karte auf der Werkbank zu haben, ob nun durch meinen Distri oder nVidia, Aufträge wirds geben dann teste ich ersteinmal


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juni 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Nvidia hat noch nie ihren Kunden Schaden wollen,aber Konkurenz ist Gefährlich und die wollen sie Seit je her beseitigen und Ausradieren und ich glaube da findet sich noch mehr.Und Intel hat es zu Spühren bekommen wie gefährlich AMD werden kann.



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass sie mit jedem dieser Angriffe auf die Konkurrenz den Kunden ebenfalls treffen? Oder nicht?
Dann hat NVidias Marketing ja vortrefflich gearbeitet.


----------



## Stockmann (27. Juni 2018)

Haben Sie die NDA unterschrieben?
Ja!
Ok, hier habt ihr die neue NVidia GTX 1180 und die  GTX 1170 zum Testen.
Aber die waren doch angeblich noch gar nicht fertig?
Klar sind die fertig, wir verkaufen die bloß erst in einem halben Jahr weil die Lager noch mit den alten gefüllt sind. Aber nicht vergessen der letzte Satz war ein Geschäftsgeheimnis...

Ich bin bei so einer NDA, wo explizit niedergeschrieben ist, dass nur zugunsten von NVidia berichtet werden darf extrem skeptisch.
Man denke nur an die 970er, NVidia Partner Programm.. etc.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. Juni 2018)

Das kommt drauf an wie man das sieht weil der CPU/GPU Markt immer aus zwei Lagern besteht und diese ihre jeweiligen Fanboys haben und das sind wichtige Kunden.Diese Kunden auch zum großteil dafür verantwortlich sind wieviele Karten in den ersten Tagen und Monaten über den Tisch gehen,die anderen Kunden kommen erst Später.

//edit ich dnke auch das PCGH hier falsch gehandelt hat,heise hat geschrieben das sie den NDA von ihren Anwalt haben prüfen lassen,PCGH hat keinen Anwalt,aber vielleicht hättet ihr die 500€ die der verlangt vieleicht doch mal investieren sollen und dann nochmal 2 oder 3 tage drüber Schlafen sollen.

Ich meine wir als Community hier haben nie was mit NDAs zu tun,aber wir klicken auch nicht auf jeden Download Button in der Email wo steht sie haben 5000€ gewonnen,Sinngemäß gemeint.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

shibirian schrieb:


> Das steht da drin, wie jeder (der dem Englischen mächtig ist) lesen kann.



Meine Güte!

Erstens: Das bezieht sich auf vertrauliche Informationen die vor einem Launch im Zuge eines NDA mitgeteilt werden um zum Ende dessen NDA diese berichten zu können, die bevor das NDA fällt,
aber nicht gegen Nvidia verwendet werden dürfen, weil sonst das NDA gar keinen Sinn hätte.
Das ist immer schon so gängige Praxis.

Zweitens steht das da nicht, wie auch im englischsprachigen Video erläutert wird.

Hier nochmal.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7SXmkk_yVMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das wird jetzt nur so von heise ausgelegt d.h. eine falsche Interpretation, auch wenn man das sicher hätte anders  eindeutiger schreiben können.
Dennoch bezieht sich das überhaupt* nicht *auf *Testberichte und ihre Ergebnisse*, wie kommt man auf diesen Blödsinn?
Es steht doch klar dort was damit gemeint ist und zwar vertrauliche Informationen die, bevor diese an die Öffentlichkeit kommen, nicht gegen Nvidia verwendet werden sollen.
Wäre ja auch das schönste wenn man das NDA brechen würde, für was macht man dann überhaupt dieses Launch-Tam-Tam.

Wieso kann eigentlich jemand der das NDA unterschrieben hat darüber diskutieren? Na weil es bereits öffentlich ist.

Dann kriegt halt niemand Karten und Nvidia veröffentlicht deren eigene, schöngefärbten Benchmarks und du darfst dann darauf beruhend die Karten bestellen und musst darauf hoffen,
dass sich irgendjemand die Karten kauft und testet.


----------



## schmed (27. Juni 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Vertrauliche Informationen klingt allerdings nach Informationen die nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht sind. Dann macht es doch gleich viel mehr Sinn, oder?



erstmal sind bei einem NDA alle unter dem NDA bekommenen Informationen Vertrauliche Informationen , solange das NDA Aktive ist ,ist somit nix für die Öffentlichkeit. 
Beim Test-erscheinen zu einem Produkt, sind dann sehr wohl Informationen die man unter NDA bekommen hatte für die Öffentlichkeit.
Letztendlich sagt NV was weiterhin und Zeitlich nicht auf max 5 Jahre beschränkt , was Sie dann als Geschäftsgeheimnis einstufen. Auch ein Kündigen des NDAs würde es dem Tester nicht ermöglichen über diese von NV als Geschäftsgeheimnis eingestuften Dinge zu schreiben, denn das waren nach der Definition von NV Vertrauliche Informationen /Geschäftsgeheimnis, bei denen es kein Ablaufdatum gibt.

Beispiel:
NV hätte allen bei der 970 von Anfang an dass mit den 3,5GB gesagt unter dem NDA, Die Tester schreiben das wie zuerst mit NV auch abgemacht in die Test, jedoch nicht als Positives Element (zu Gunsten von Nvidia)
sondern Negativ behaftet in den Test, NV wird sicherlich viele Test schon gelesen haben ohne das Sie Online sind .
.NV kann dann diese information zum Geschäftsgeheimnis machen, mit der Begründung mann will Amd nicht die genaue Funktion und Aufbau der Speicher Anbindung mitteilen. Laut diesem NDA müssten dann alles zu den 3,5GB aus den Tests verschwinden und die Käufer wurden dann zumindest bis zu einem Leak im dunkeln gelassen.


----------



## Gimmick (27. Juni 2018)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ganz schön unseriös, die Passagen des NDAs selbst zu interpretieren und genau darauf dann eine "Argumentation" aufzubauen.
> Was die genannten Passagen letztendlich genau bedeuten ist überhaupt nicht eindeutig definierbar.
> 
> Grundsätzlich wäre ich sogar davon ausgegangen, dass derart "drastische" Formulierungen in jeder NDA enthalten sind.
> ...



Ist doch vollkommen egal, von wem das NDA kommt und ob andere NDAs auch so aussehen. 
Wenn das so üblich ist, macht es die ganze Sache noch lächerlicher. 

Schließlich wissen wir doch jetzt, dass es nicht so wichtig ist was da drin steht. Auch, dass zweimal der Paragraph 3 drin ist, ist egal .
Am Ende kommt es nur drauf an, wie es spontan von irgendwem interpretiert wird. Falls dann doch irgendwas sein sollte, was irgendwem jetzt doch irgendwie nicht passt. Aber es passiert zum Glück eh nichts und es wurde nur Papier verschwendet. 

Sowas unterschreibt doch jeder gerne .

Ich kann das alles nicht ernst nehmen.

Edit: Wenn ich Raff dann mal eine PM schreibe und höflich nach Details zur nächsten GPU Generation frage, möchte ich aber auch eine Antwort. "NDA unterschrieben" zählt nicht mehr als Ausrede - interessiert doch eh nicht.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wieso kann eigentlich jemand der das NDA unterschrieben hat darüber diskutieren? Na weil es bereits öffentlich ist.


Was ohne Heise nicht der Fall wäre, demnach stimme ich Dir in dem Punkt zu und danke auch Heise für die Verwöffentlichung. NDA Unterschreiber hätten das nicht machen dürfen und entsprechend hätte die Öffentlichkeit nichts davon erfahren. 

MfG


----------



## RedVapor (27. Juni 2018)

Wird schon nicht so schlimm sein. Standard wording... Industriepraxis... 
Hab ich alles schon das letzte Mal gehört bei GPP. Da war ja auch alles in Ordnung...
Bei der Berichterstattung dazu waren die Websites auch seehr defensiv und abwartend. Das wird in Zukunft wohl schlimmer. Die GPP Geschichte kam ja auch nur raus weil sich ein Journalist geopfert hat. Hätte er es auch gemacht wenn er so ein Knebel NDA unterzeichnet hätte?


----------



## Shutterfly (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das würde ich doch eher den User fragen, der hier mit Gefängnisstrafen für einen NDA-Bruch herumspekuliert.
> Ich schlage bei jedem US-Besuch der PCGH vor, einen Anwalt mitzunehmen.



Gut, also hast du selbst keine Argumente sondern betitelst nur das, was dir nicht gefällt, als Troll und unterstellst den Leuten keine Ahnung zu haben. Irgendwas argumentatives hast du jedoch selbst nicht vor zu bringen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

schmed schrieb:


> Auch ein Kündigen des NDAs würde es dem Tester nicht ermöglichen über diese von NV als Geschäftsgeheimnis eingestuften Dinge zu schreiben, denn das waren nach der Definition von NV Vertrauliche Informationen /Geschäftsgeheimnis, bei denen es kein Ablaufdatum gibt.



Wenn ich irgendwo in einem Vertragsverhältnis stehe, dann kann ich mich nach Unterschrift einer NDA, Verschwiegenheitsklausel, Arbeitsvertrag etc.. kaum mit der Kündigung herausreden und dann trotzdem Informationen des Unternehmens oder Informationen von Nvidia, bevor diese zur Veröffentlichung angedacht sind, herausposaunen.
Aber klar, absolut jeder der mal bei einer Firma aufgehört hat, veröffentlicht mit der Kündigung natürlich Passwörter und Betriebsgeheimnisse.



> NV hätte allen bei der 970 von Anfang an dass mit den 3,5GB gesagt unter dem NDA, Die Tester schreiben das wie zuerst mit NV auch abgemacht in die Test, jedoch nicht als Positives Element (zu Gunsten von Nvidia)
> sondern Negativ behaftet in den Test, NV wird sicherlich viele Test schon gelesen haben ohne das Sie Online sind .



Wenn ich ein Verbrecher bin, dann lasse ich die Polizei auch ein NDA unterzeichnen und teile ihnen mit wo ich eingebrochen bin und was ich alles mitgenommen haben.
Aber die Polizei darf dann nicht ermitteln.

Wieso sollte Nvida diese Informationen unter NDA vermitteln? Jeder würde dann in seinen Tests schlicht und ergreifend einfach eine hohe V-ram Auslastung provozieren und die schlechten Ergebnisse hierzu in das Testergebnis schreiben und Nvidia hätte den größten Shitstorm aller Zeiten an der Backe. Denkt doch mal 1 sec, darüber nach.
Das ist wie gesagt eine ziemlich einfältige und naive Theorie.



> Laut diesem NDA müssten dann alles zu den 3,5GB aus den Tests verschwinden und die Käufer wurden dann zumindest bis zu einem Leak im dunkeln gelassen.



Wobei selbst das immernoch besser wäre als gar nichts zu sagen, Nvidia wie jeder andere Hersteller auch würde uns damit also einen Bärendienst erweisen, zumal wenn das jeder! weiß, der Leak absolut nicht zugeordnet und nachvollzogen werden kann.
Aber da merkt man halt, dass manche von NDAs überhaupt keine Ahnung haben und sich dazu Null informiert haben und mitreden wollen.

Nvidia könnte also genausogut eine Holzkarte vorstellen und dies dauerhaft unter NDA stellen, heißt man darf in die Tests nicht schreiben, dass die Karte gar nicht funktioniert.
Das wäre natürlich auch ein richtig plausibles Szenario.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Gut, also hast du selbst keine Argumente sondern betitelst nur das, was dir nicht gefällt, als Troll und unterstellst den Leuten keine Ahnung zu haben. Irgendwas argumentatives hast du jedoch selbst nicht vor zu bringen.



Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht der, der hier mit Gefängnisstrafen  und diesen stichhaltigen "Argumenten" und seinen absurden Thesen kommt.
Du brauchst hier nicht so zu tun, als ob hier irgendwo vernünftige Argumente aufgetaucht sind und mir die Quatsch-Argumente dann auch noch als vermeintlicher Urheber unterschieben.
Natürlich werden alle von Nvidia mit in die Haut implantierten Chips kontrolliert und jedes mal wenn etwas negatives über Nvidia berichtet wird, dann gibts es einen kurzen Stromschlag.


----------



## CastorTolagi (27. Juni 2018)

RedVapor schrieb:


> Wird schon nicht so schlimm sein. Standard wording... Industriepraxis...
> Hab ich alles schon das letzte Mal gehört bei GPP. Da war ja auch alles in Ordnung...
> Bei der Berichterstattung dazu waren die Websites auch seehr defensiv und abwartend. Das wird in Zukunft wohl schlimmer. Die GPP Geschichte kam ja auch nur raus weil sich ein Journalist geopfert hat. Hätte er es auch gemacht wenn er so ein Knebel NDA unterzeichnet hätte?



Genau Knebel-Vertrag:
_Until terminated by either party in writing_
Es ist eine dunkle Stunde wenn man aus solchen Verträgen nur noch durch einen kurzen Brief wieder raus kommt....


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2018)

schmed schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> NV hätte allen bei der 970 von Anfang an dass mit den 3,5GB gesagt unter dem NDA, Die Tester schreiben das wie zuerst mit NV auch abgemacht in die Test, jedoch nicht als Positives Element (zu Gunsten von Nvidia)
> sondern Negativ behaftet in den Test, NV wird sicherlich viele Test schon gelesen haben ohne das Sie Online sind .
> .NV kann dann diese information zum Geschäftsgeheimnis machen, mit der Begründung mann will Amd nicht die genaue Funktion und Aufbau der Speicher Anbindung mitteilen. Laut diesem NDA müssten dann alles zu den 3,5GB aus den Tests verschwinden und die Käufer wurden dann zumindest bis zu einem Leak im dunkeln gelassen.


Ich glaube nicht das Nvidia begründen muss warum etwas zum Geschäftsgeheimnis deklariert wird. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht der, der hier mit Gefängnisstrafen und diesen stichhaltigen "Argumenten" und seinen absurden Thesen kommt.
> Du brauchst hier nicht so zu tun, als ob hier irgendwo vernünftige Argumente aufgetaucht sind und mir die Quatsch-Argumente dann auch noch als vermeintlicher Urheber unterschieben.
> Natürlich werden alle von Nvidia mit in die Haut implantierten Chips kontrolliert und jedes mal wenn etwas negatives über Nvidia berichtet wird, dann gibts es einen kurzen Stromschlag.


Es gibt hier knapp 450 Kommentare und du suchst Dir das polemischste heraus und abstrahierst es auf die gesamte Diskussion bzw. alle Kritiker. Typische Verhaltensweise. Werde doch mal konkret und zeige die vergleichbaren NDAs auf von denen du sprachst, warum dein "eines" Beispiel mit dem "einem" Punkt nicht vergleichbar ist wurde ja schon zu genüge erklärt.^^

MfG


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Eine NDA und die ist nicht annähernd ähnlich bzw. vergleichbar.^^



Und warum nicht? Du wolltest ein vergleichbares NDA und hast eins bekommen, aber jetzt stellst du dich wieder an.
Wo ist bitte der Unterschied zu Redaktionen, die Karten, die noch nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht sind, bekommen?


----------



## schmed (27. Juni 2018)

Hi Schaffe

für  überhaupt keine Ahnung haben und  dazu Null informiert haben und mitreden wollen, zu Definition von Wiki zu Lügen leute mit Realnamen zu Diffamierung, da haben wir schon Dich. 

Du schreibst zu 90% keine Fakten (mit Links) sondern nur die Tollen Gedanken aus "Deiner Welt" bei den restlichen 10% muss Ich dir sehr oft zu 100% Zustimmen beim Inhalt dieser Posts.
Nur passen deine Posts oft nicht zueinander, wie von 2 100% Verschiedenen Menschen.
Ich glaube zwar das Du dies bewusst als Stilmittel so machst um immer die "Situation" abzuklären und dann schön deine Gesprächspartner am Nasenring herumzuführen.

*Das Tester die Tests für Gaming machen, sich darauf Spezialisiert haben eher das NDA mitmachen, als ein z.B Heise ist normal. 
Auch Ich hätte das NDA als Tester unterschrieben, man kann zu Not jede Info in 2018 im Internet Leaken, zur Not über WikiLeaks. 
Je mehr Leute was wissen desto eher gibts nen Leak.*


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und warum nicht? Du wolltest ein vergleichbares NDA und hast eins bekommen, aber jetzt stellst du dich wieder an.
> Wo ist bitte der Unterschied zu Redaktionen, die Karten, die noch nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht sind, bekommen?


Stell dich nicht dumm Schaffe, warum es, wie ich schrieb, "nicht" vergleichbar ist, wurde Dir hier schon zu genüge dargelegt. Du brauchst also diese Akte nicht mehr aufmachen, zeige lieber die mehreren NDAs wo das vergleichbar und "genau" so gehandhabt wird auf, von denen du sprachst.^^

MfG


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das versteht er halt nicht. Zulieferer sind Geheimnisstäger und Presseleute sind Geheimnislüfter.



Demnach wären Presseleute, ja auch Geheimnisträger, bis sie das Geheimnis lüften dürfen, mit dem Ende des NDA, oder ja als Geheimnisträger nach eurer absurden Theorie, nie darüber sprechen dürfen, weil Nvidia natürlich
jeden Tag ein neues Betriebsgeheimnis an die Redakteure raushaut.

NDAs von AMD und anderen Herstellern fallen indessen übrigens ähnlich aus, da wäre es vielleicht angebracht sich an die Aussagen der Redaktionen zu halten und keine absurden Verschwörungstheorien in die Welt zu posaunen,
nur damit man seinen Lieblingskonzern als Krankensalber in Szene setzen kann.
Heise ist übrigens schon lange mit ihren zugespitzen Aussagen von  einem Juristen, der der Muttersprache fähig ist,  widerlegt worden.
Das Interview wurde bereits breit hier verlinkt.




> Die sollen und müssen investigativ und kritisch arbeiten, was durch solch eine NDA durchaus ausgeschlossen werden kann, auch wenn Nvidia telefonisch sagt es bleibt so wie es ist. Die Schriftform sagt da etwas anderes.



Und wo steht das bitte? Das steht nirgends in diesem NDA.



> Laut Heises "Rechtsabteilung" sind die NDAs eben nicht ähnlich ansonsten wären diese unterschrieben worden.



Tja, HardCOP, PCGH, Tomshardware, CB, GamersNexus und viele andere sind da anderer Meinung.
Selbst Hardwareluxx und Gamestar ist klar, dass Heise hier absichtlich zugespitzt hat.
Zudem ist das doch das gute Recht eines Journalisten nicht jedes NDA abzuzeichnen, denn es ist nicht alltäglich dass ein NDA allgemein formuliert wird,
es ist aber auch kein Präzedenzfall und schon gar nicht ist es dafür da um unliebsame Testberichte einzudämmen, das ist lediglich eine für AMD wohlfeine Verschwörungstheorie.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Beiträge unter den Testberichten, da wird von einigen eingefleischten VTlern nichts anderes mehr zu lesen sein.



> Was heißt hier interpretieren, dass wurde von einer Rechtsabteilung also Fachleuten ausgewertet. Interpretiert wird hier mehr wie ich finde.



Wurde doch schon widerlegt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht dumm Schaffe, warum es, wie ich schrieb, "nicht" vergleichbar ist, wurde Dir hier schon zu genüge dargelegt.



Der einzige der sich wieder dumm stellst bist doch du.
Da gibt es jetzt wieder ein Thema auf dem man herumreiten kann bis der Arzt kommt, ohne konstruktiv irgendwelche Erkenntnisse die nicht der Meinung von Heise entsprechen in die Diskussion einzubinden.



> Du brauchst also diese Akte nicht mehr aufmachen, zeige lieber die mehreren NDAs wo das vergleichbar



Es hat ja seinen Grund, warum Texte der NDAs für Redaktionen nicht öffentlich gemacht werden, das nennt sich Diskretion.
Lege du doch bitte die Verschwiegenheitsklausel deines Arbeitgebers hier öffentlich auf den Tisch.
Aber dass du das nicht verstehst, war mir unklar, sry dass ich ein wenig Logik voraussetze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trial and Error


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> NDAs von AMD und anderen Herstellern fallen indessen übrigens ähnlich aus, da wäre es vielleicht angebracht sich an die Aussagen der Redaktionen zu halten und keine absurden Verschwörungstheorien in die Welt zu posaunen,
> nur damit man seinen Lieblingskonzern als Krankensalber in Szene setzen kann.
> Heise ist übrigens schon lange mit ihren zugespitzen Aussagen von  einem Juristen, der der Muttersprache fähig ist,  widerlegt worden.
> Das Interview wurde bereits breit hier verlinkt.



Es steht Aussage gegen Aussage, die eine stellst du als Fakt dar, die andere ist eine Verschwörungstheorie, über die du dich lustig machst.
Mach dich nicht lächerlich.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

Malustra schrieb:


> Schwache Aktion von PCGH und der eigentlich mit Skepsis zu betrachtende Passus wird als "unwichtig" abgestempelt...is klar.
> In Zukunft kann man den Tests hier wohl auch nicht mehr trauen.



Na wie gut dass du dich sowieso nur zu Wort meldest wenn es wieder darum geht Unterstellungen und peinliche Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen, da kann PCGH sicherlich auf einige User verzichten.
Ich erinnere mich gut an den letzten Ryzen Launch und deine ausgedachten Lügen, wo du dann PCGH Voreingenommenheit unterstellt hast.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wäre es aber einem NDA Unterschreiber aufgefallen hätte er nicht berichten dürfen, dass ist der Punkt.



Natürlich hätte er das, weil das Produkt nach dem Launch keinem NDA mehr unterliegt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wäre es aber einem NDA Unterschreiber aufgefallen hätte er nicht berichten dürfen, dass ist der Punkt.
> 
> MfG



Nein.



defender197899 schrieb:


> Dort ist ein Kommentar von Hard OCP , in dem geschrieben wird das diese Form des NDA komplett neu für Nvidia ist und wohl was mit GPP zu tun hat.



"How many times has Steve been on the receiving end of a baseless lawsuit?  Even when you are right, it can cost you a lot.  Makes for a good talk "in theory," but it does not address the fact that the NVIDIA NDA is coercion against journalists.  The is a big difference between "reviewers" and actual "journalists."  Ask yourself this, "Why is this type of NDA just now being adopted by NVIDIA?"  I have worked with NVIDIA for 20 years, and never seen this type of NDA ever.  One answer.  GPP.  And they do not want to see that kind of truth spill out again."

Das macht natürlich extrem viel Sinn. Ich gebe ein NDA heraus, was nur die Hälfte der Leute unterschreiben und verhindere so, dass Leute über Dinge wie GPP erfahren sollen, die man den unter NDA stehenden Redaktionen natürlich mitteilt, damit sie nicht darüber berichten. Das macht natürlich wahnsinnig viel Sinn.
Es vergeht keine Woche bis so etwas geleakt wird. Ich würde doch sehr anzweifeln dass das irgendetwas mit GPP zu tun hat, zumal es überhaupt nicht unterbinden kann dass darüber berichtet wird, sollte es bekannt werden.



schmed schrieb:


> Jo ich weiß alles zu den Thema Igor und Test auch von deiner nach der Definition von Wiki Lüge in dem Zusammenhang.



Ja, Lüge ist immer ein Starkes Wort. Ich finde es schon zweifelhaft wenn Leute der PCGH die Pest an den Hals wünschen und das wegen eines lächerlichen NDAs.
Die sollen mal so richtig auf die Schnautze fallen, ja wenn nicht gleich insolvent gehen. Tolle Wurst.



> Leute die andere Persönlich Namentlich als nicht seriös bewertet, (Du unterstellst somit dem Tester als Mensch berüchtigt, fragwürdig, unglaubwürdig, verdächtig, oder zweifelhaft zu Sein.) und dann deswegen auch noch Nachlesbar nach der Definition von Wiki zuLügen sind zumindest für mich als Mensch das aller letzte



Es ist auch nicht seriös CPU Messergebnisse durch ein GPU Limit zu glätten, bzw die Messungenauigkeit zu erhöhen.
Der Test kam aber gar nicht von Igor, sondern vom amerikanischen Kollegen, damit war die Kritik gegen ihn natürlich gegenstandslos, aber nicht gegen den Test.
Wurde doch alles erläutert.


schmed schrieb:


> Daher mach weiter So und Sei Stolz,du bist das "Zwischen-Menschlich" Rücklicht im Forum, das ist doch auch mal eine Leistung



Ja gerne, wenn es dich unterhält werde ich das weiterführen, während zu eine "zwischen-menschlich" fragwürdige Aussage verteidigst.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Nvidia begründen muss warum etwas zum Geschäftsgeheimnis deklariert wird.



Nvidia wird den Redaktionen kaum Geschäftsgeheimnisse über nicht funktionierende Karten mitteilen, da scheinst du der Logik einfach nicht gewachsen zu sein.


DaStash schrieb:


> Es gibt hier knapp 450 Kommentare und du suchst Dir das polemischste heraus



Ich antworte einfach auf den Textverlauf, während dessen ich online bin, da wird sich rein gar nichts herausgesucht.



> und abstrahierst es auf die gesamte Diskussion bzw. alle Kritiker. Typische Verhaltensweise.



Nein das war nur auf zwei User in diesem Fall bezogen, sonst sprach niemand von wahrscheinlichen Strafen oder Gefängnisstrafen.
Ich habe das nur ein bisschen parodiert, weil es eine so gute Vorlage war. Aber da du das ja verteidigst, merkt man ja dass du das als Argument auch gerne verwendet hättest.

Nvidia sperrt Journalisten nach NDA-Bruch hinter Gitter, so in der Art müsste die Schlagzeile lauten.



> Werde doch mal konkret und zeige die vergleichbaren NDAs auf von denen du sprachst, warum dein "eines" Beispiel mit dem "einem" Punkt nicht vergleichbar ist wurde ja schon zu genüge erklärt.



Dazu habe ich mich bereits geäußert, weswegen man keine interna als NDAs üblicherweise in die Öffentlichkeit zieht.
Genau deshalb habe ich dieses NDA als Beispiel herangezogen.


----------



## perupp (27. Juni 2018)

Also PC WELT und MACwelt unterschreiben den scheiß auch nicht, verstehe immer noch nicht wie man sowas unterschreiben kann

PC-WELT & Macwelt | Forum - heise online


----------



## shJACKit (27. Juni 2018)

Also ich habe hier wirklich nicht 40+ Seiten Kommentare gelesen, jedoch den Anfang der Diskussion vor PCGH-Statement und ein paar Beiträge nach diesem - das reicht schon um ein Bild zu bekommen.


Es ist doch völlig klar, dass das ein gefundenes Fressen für allerhand Verschwörungstheoretiker und Weltverbesserer ist, die selbst wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt, dort Dinge hineininterpretieren und sehen möchten, die erstmal so gar nicht auf der Hand liegen müssen.

Um alles abzukürzen und keinen Aufsatz zu verfassen: Natürlich darf und sollte über sowas diskutiert werden. Jedoch ist die Art und Weise, wie NVIDIA und ggf. alle, die dieses NDA unterschreiben und befolgen von Manchen hier als Dämonen dieser Welt dargestellt werden Wunschdenken, welches abermals dem bekannten Muster der einfachen Einteilung der Welt in Gut und Böse folgt, die es diesen Leuten ermöglicht, sich selbst als die Guten darzustellen.

Fakt ist, dass auch große Konzerne und Monopolisten Rechte haben - ja sogar Pflichten haben. Und hier bietet es sich nicht nur an, sondern gebietet es z. B. (aber nicht nur) die Fairness, dass ein Informationsfluss auf bestimmte Art und Weise geregelt ist. NVIDIA kann nicht sicherstellen, dass alle die Informationen zur gleichen Zeit erhalten und nutzen können. Alleine dafür braucht es die NDA. Wäre doch ziemlich dumm, wenn Computerbase die Information schon 2 Tage vor PCGH erhielte und dadurch veröffentlichen könnte oder anders herum.

Es ist mir auch zu blöd, da jetzt sämtliche Details und mögliche Szenarien abzuarbeiten, für die eine solche NDA positiven Einfluss ausübt, die es aber zahlreich gibt.


Was mir noch wichtig ist, ist die Metaebene zu analysieren, auf welcher das stattfindet. Versuche auch hier mich extrem kurz zu halten.

Wer grundsätzlich ablehnt, dass gewisse Dinge einer gewissen Ordnung unterliegen (hier der Informationsfluss und die Weitergabe), weißt Züge von sowohl Anarchismus (jeder soll machen können was er will), als auch Kommunismus (NVIDIA hat keinerlei Rechte an ihren eigenen Erzeugnissen und Produkten, sondern es gehört zu jeder Zeit allen!) auf. Diesen Leuten wird man mit sachlicher Argumentation nicht beikommen, da es eine hauptsächlich durch Ideologie gestützte Haltung und Lebensweise ist.

Dazu bleibt zu sagen, dass spätestens wenn das NDA fällt und die Informationen durch die am Markt erhältlichen Produkte von jedem und allen nachgeprüft werden können, doch sowieso Informationsfreiheit herrscht. Falls NVIDIA tatsächlich vor hätte, irgendjemanden zu täuschen, dann würde das spätestens dann auffallen. Es ist also völlig unrealistisch, dass es NVIDIA darum geht, sondern anzunehmen, dass es hauptsächlich um die Sicherstellung eines geordneten Ablaufs geht, von dem am Ende alle ehrlichen Marktteilnehmer profitieren.

Und jetzt wird es doch wieder länger als gedacht:
Ich muss hier auch ein ausgeprägtes Element der Dummheit feststellen. Denn wer betrügen und täuschen möchte, der verwendet dafür sicher nicht eine die große Aufmerksamkeit erweckende und grundsätzlich skandalträchtig seiende NDA, sondern tut es einfach. 'Poor Volta' sei hier nur mal angemerkt, was eine ganz bewusste Irreführung der Konsumenten über die Leistung der kommenden Produkte war, mit großem Einfluss, weil dadurch viele auf Vega gewartet hatten, die es sonst nicht getan hätten. Aber das passt natürlich nicht ins Weltbild, denn die Guten dürfen das, um den Bösen eins auszuwischen. Wir sind hier de Fakto beim Linksradikalismus angekommen (Prinzip der RAF, Antifa, etc.), und das muss man auch so benennen. Nichts anderes stellt sich hier im Forum auch in dieser Debatte dar. Leider blicken es die jungen Leute oft nicht, da sie nicht selbst denken gelernt haben, sondern auf einfachen Formeln (siehe oben) verharren, in denen sie ihr eigenes Dasein umdefinieren können und sich zu Helden gegen die Mächte der Finsternis stilisieren.


Tut mir leid, dass ich jetzt wieder das ganz große Fass aufgemacht habe. Aber ich denke, es ist wichtig, um die handelnden Parteien nachvollziehen und einzuordnen können.


----------



## Malustra (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na wie gut dass du dich sowieso nur zu Wort meldest wenn es wieder darum geht Unterstellungen und peinliche Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen, da kann PCGH sicherlich auf einige User verzichten.
> Ich erinnere mich gut an den letzten Ryzen Launch und deine ausgedachten Lügen, wo du dann PCGH Voreingenommenheit unterstellt hast.



Na mein Beitrag ist dir aber früh aufgefallen 
Du hast echt krankhafte Probleme mein Lieber. Machst dich hier für alle zum Bus.
Klarer Fall von Aufmerksamkeitsdefiziten.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> nur damit man seinen Lieblingskonzern als Krankensalber in Szene setzen kann.


Puhh, deiner Polemik und dieser unsäglichen Schubladenrhetorik möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter folgen, dass ist mir zu dysfunktional. 

MfG


----------



## 9Strike (27. Juni 2018)

Natürlich ist das NDA inakzeptabel, keine Frage, und auch ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass PCGH & CB nicht unterzeichnet hätten. Aber ich glaube, dass weder PCGH noch CB die kritischen Passagen Ernst nehmen und auch nie werden, da wir Leser eben Nerds sind, die eh Reviews auf min zwei Seiten lesen, und es Ärger mit der Kern-Community gibt, sobald ein Review offensichtlich beeinflusst wird.
Ich mache mir eher Sorgen bei kleineren Seiten oder besonders eher YouTubern, denn da sind die Viewer keineswegs so Nerds wie wir, ich denke hier besonders an Channels wie Bitwit, Pauls Hardware etc, für die DayOne-Reviews deutlich wichtiger sind. Wieso sollte sich der Mainstream-Gamer auch zwei Reviews angucken?
Deswegen würde ich wir wünschen, dass zmdst die deutschen Magazine jetzt zusammen NVidia sagen was in DE Sache ist - auch wenn sich CB und PCGH von Heise (verständlicherweise) auf den Fuß getreten fühlen.

Macht euch nicht gegenseitig fertig, das Problem ist NVidias NDA!


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

shJACKit schrieb:


> A
> Ich muss hier auch ein ausgeprägtes Element der Dummheit feststellen. Denn wer betrügen und täuschen möchte, der verwendet dafür sicher nicht eine die große Aufmerksamkeit erweckende und grundsätzlich skandalträchtig seiende NDA, sondern tut es einfach. 'Poor Volta' sei hier nur mal angemerkt, was eine ganz bewusste Irreführung der Konsumenten über die Leistung der kommenden Produkte war, mit großem Einfluss, weil dadurch viele auf Vega gewartet hatten, die es sonst nicht getan hätten. Aber das passt natürlich nicht ins Weltbild, denn die Guten dürfen das, um den Bösen eins auszuwischen.



Das hat mit Dummheit nichts zu tun, da wird ausschließlich ein wenig gehetzt und Mist verzapft, damit sich andere aufregen und man sich selbst als Weltenverbesserer inszeniert.
PC Welt? Seit wann scheren die sich um Nvidia und Grafikkartentests? Wieso sollte eine Zeitschrift die jeden Monat kommt sowie keinerlei Präferenz auf GPU-Themen hat auch ein solches NDA unterschreiben?

Das macht doch für die gar keinen Sinn, bzw haben auch keinen Vorteil davon.

Die die unterschrieben haben: --> doof
Die die nicht unterschrieben haben --> geil.

Plumper gehts ja kaum mehr.


----------



## defender197899 (27. Juni 2018)

Für Leute die keine Ahnung von Hardware haben  ist jede PC Zeitschrift oder Site  wichtig die  Eigenbauvorschläge machen  ,natürlich machen die keine Day 1 Tests  für uns Nerds.


----------



## poiu (27. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Das märtyrerartige Vorgehen von Heise ist auch insofern dämlich, weil es suggeriert, dass alle Unterschreiber im Gegensatz zur letzten Bastion der deutschen Technikberichterstattung  willenlose Hofberichterstatter werden. Tatsächlich ändert sich aber NICHTS!
> 
> Jedes Medium (egal ob großer Heise-Verlag, kleine Zeitschríft PCGH oder kleine Website Computerbase & Co.) ist sich bewusst, dass die Unabhängigkeit der Berichterstattung essenziell für die Glaubwürdigkeit gegenüber der Leserschaft ist. Daran ändert kein NDA der Welt etwas. Weil ein Verlust der Unabhängigkeit der Todesstoß eines journalistischen Mediums ist, haben letztlich auch die Hersteller kein Interesse daran, diese zu untergraben.
> 
> Und nochmal: Es ändert sich NICHTS!



Dito sehe ich auch so Heise scheint es nötig zu haben und spielt sich auf, 

am besten ist das

Re: @heise: Habe das mal an nvidia geschickt… | Forum - heise online



> .darauf hätte ich auch gern eine Antwort. Unser Verhältnis zu Nvidia war in den letzten 6 Jahren professionell gut. Wir wurden zeitnah mit Infos und Testmustern versorgt - auch ohne Knebel-NDA.
> 
> Was die Kollegen von CB da geschrieben haben, ärgert mich persönlich natürlich etwas. Sich hier einfach etwas aus den Fingern zu saugen, was faktisch nicht vorhanden ist, ist schon dreist. Aber hey, was soll ich mich aufregen? Wir haben in der Vergangenheit professionell mit Nvidia und anderen Herstellern zusammengearbeitet, auch ohne irgendwem in den Arsch zu kriechen. Wenn Dinge gut waren (Grafikkarte Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080: Monster-Leistung fur fast 800 Euro |
> heise online), wurde das geschrieben, wenn Produkte problematisch waren (Nvidia fuhrt Kaufer der GeForce GTX 970 hinters Licht: Nur 3,5 statt 4 GByte RAM schnell angebunden |
> ...





Und ich bin bei weitem kein freund von Nvidia 

Für mich klingt das danach das die aus einer Fliege einen Elefanten machen und dabei noch die komplette Konkurrenz in schlechten Licht erscheinen wollen.


----------



## shJACKit (27. Juni 2018)

Natürlich hat es was mit Dummheit zu tun. Denn die Leute glauben, sie werden mit einer groß angelegten NDA auf den Betrug hingewiesen, und sind dadurch in der Lage diesen zu identifizieren und aufzudecken. (lol)

Wer das glaubt, ist dumm, denn tatsächlich stattfindender Betrug findet auf anderen Ebenen statt und wird nicht durch eine im Nachhinein und dadurch in Zukunft ebenfalls anfechtbare NDA gedeckt. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn NVIDIA für solche NDAs eine Akzeptanz finden möchte, dann müssen sie das so korrekt wie möglich durchziehen. Andernfalls würde das in Zukunft niemand mehr unterschreiben. Ich bin sicher, dass sich die Rechtsabteilung dafür monatelang den Arsch aufgerissen hat. Was manche dabei eben auch nicht verstehen, ist, dass bei einem weltweiten Release, wo die verschiedenen Gesetzesordnungen aller Länder berücksichtigt werden müssen, es keine perfekte und allen Ansprüchen gerecht werdende, einheitliche Ausführung geben kann, sondern diese immer mit Ecken und Kanten daherkommen muss.


Wer sowas schreibt, kann mal Nachfolgendes beantworten:
"Allerdings glaube ich, dass weder PCGH noch CB die Passage Ernst nehmen und auch nie werden, da wir Leser eben Nerds sind, die eh Reviews auf min zwei Seiten lesen und sobald ein Review offensichtlich beeinflusst wird, gibts Ärger mit der Kern-Community."

Worin soll denn die Beeinflussung liegen? Über die Leistung wie bei der poor Volta Geschichte? Wer glaubt, dass NVIDIA eine NDA auferlegt, damit die Leistungen der Produkte in falschem Licht erscheint, hat wirklich ein Rad ab. Das ist doch vielmehr der Verzweiflung geschuldet, dass es jetzt schon völlig klar ist (und das ohne jegliche NDAs und Verzerrungen), dass es leistungstechnisch ohne jeder Konkurrenz dastehen wird.


----------



## schmed (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na wie gut dass du dich sowieso nur zu Wort meldest wenn es wieder darum geht Unterstellungen und peinliche Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen, da kann PCGH sicherlich auf einige User verzichten.
> Ich erinnere mich gut an den letzten Ryzen Launch und deine ausgedachten Lügen, wo du dann PCGH Voreingenommenheit unterstellt hast.
> 
> 
> ...




*Zu:*
_Ja, Lüge ist immer ein Starkes Wort. Ich finde es schon zweifelhaft wenn Leute der PCGH die Pest an den Hals wünschen und das wegen eines lächerlichen NDAs.
Die sollen mal so richtig auf die Schnautze fallen, ja wenn nicht gleich insolvent gehen. Tolle Wurst._

Wo wünsche Ich der  PCGH die Pest an den Hals ? Deine Antwort bezieht sich ja auf Mich?
Ich schrieb selber:
Das Tester die Tests für Gaming machen, sich darauf Spezialisiert haben eher das NDA mitmachen, als ein z.B Heise ist normal. 
Auch Ich hätte das NDA als Tester unterschrieben, man kann zu Not jede Info in 2018 im Internet Leaken, zur Not über WikiLeaks. 
Je mehr Leute was wissen desto eher gibts nen Leak.

*Zu:*
_Ja gerne, wenn es dich unterhält werde ich das weiterführen, während zu eine "zwischen-menschlich" fragwürdige Aussage verteidigst._

Das ist Meine Meinung zu Jemanden der nach der Definition von Wiki Lügt  und andere  mit Realnamen Diffamiert.
Wie würdest Du so Jemanden den NENNEN? Fragwürdig würde ich in dem Zusammenhang eher Dein Verhalten, das meiner Aussage zugrundelegt nennen.

Immer schön austeilen, wenn was zurückkommt schön zur Mammi rennen damit was gelöscht wird. Die  Scheinheiligkeit in Person


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Es steht Aussage gegen Aussage, die eine stellst du als Fakt dar, die andere ist eine Verschwörungstheorie, über die du dich lustig machst.



Heise liegt falsch, da sich der Passus nicht darauf bezieht wie man darüber berichten soll, sondern nur wie mit diesen sensiblen Informationen vor NDA Ende umgegangen werden soll.
Das wird auch im Interview bei Nexus klar und wurde schon mehrfach hier klargestellt.
Von CB, PCGH, TomsHardware, Hardwareluxx, GamerNexus etc. pp..



9Strike schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich wir wünschen, dass zmdst die deutschen Magazine jetzt zusammen NVidia sagen was in DE Sache ist - auch wenn sich CB und PCGH von Heise (verständlicherweise) auf den Fuß getreten fühlen.
> Macht euch nicht gegenseitig fertig, das Problem ist NVidias NDA!



Ja was ist denn Sache? Merkst du denn nicht, dass gerade darüber debattiert wird, was denn nun richtig und was falsch ist?
Wieso soll das NDA generell das Problem sein? Wie soll Nvidia mit einem solche NDA bitte irgendwelche Leaks oder Gerüchte die sowieso von x Webseiten die Nie! ein NDA unterschrieben haben, stopfen können?
Das ist doch sowas von naiv zu glauben Nvidia könnte hier Gott spielen, das einzige was passieren wird ist miese Presse, völlig wurst wer da ein NDA unterzeichnet hat.
Ist die Geschichte öffentlich oder wird irgendwo aufgewärmt, interessiert das NDA soviel wie ein Fliegenschiss.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nvidia = Böse AMD= Gut


Das ist eine haltlose Unterstellung, ich erwarte Belege dafür das ich das so sage oder aber du nimmst das zurück!


----------



## 9Strike (27. Juni 2018)

Könnte ein Mod mal die ganzen persönlichen und abschweifenden Kommentare (diesen inklusive) entfernen? Hab das Gefühl *einige* redet schon seit gefühlt 20 Seiten nicht mehr über das NDA.


----------



## Malustra (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass du dich nur dann meldest, wenn wieder unterstellt und beleidigt werden kann.
> In  konstruktiven Diskussionen würde ich dich gerne öfters sehen, allerdings bleibst du da aus welchen Gründen auch immer regelmäßig fern.



Echt? Wen hab ich denn in meinem ersten Beitrag beleidigt? 
Wo habe ich dort etwas unterstellt? 
Ich habe gesagt, dass ich die Aktion von PCGH schwach finde und als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl geschrieben, dass man den Tests wohl auch keinen Glauben mehr schenken kann.
Das "wohl" ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Gleichzusetzen mit "scheinbar" "Offenbar" und damit auch keine Unterstellung sondern eine Mutmaßung meinerseits 
Im übrigen IST dein erster Satz eine Unterstellung.
Es gibt keinerlei Grund, weshalb du nun 3 Seiten zurück blätterst um diesen völlig irrelevanten Beitrag nun zu zitieren und da wieder irgendetwas schlimmes reinzuinterpretieren und eine Welle zu schieben.
Ich schreibe generell nicht so viel, weil mein Job nicht darin besteht im Forum den ganzen Tag Beiträge zu zerpflücken und um jeden Preis Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen.
Daher mein Tipp. Such dir professionelle Hilfe! Ich weiß dass du es selbst nicht merkst, aber sein Leben damit zu verbringen, täglich von morgens bis Abends durch die Threads
zu fliegen und so eine Gülle zu schreiben ist nicht normal.  Besonders dann nicht, wenn man einfach nur dauerhaft von den Leuten ausgelacht wird. 

Aber als Eigenkritik....ich hätte nicht drauf eingehen dürfen. Das ist ja hier ganz offenbar dein Ziel und es funktioniert. 
Daher viel Spaß noch. Ich bin raus, dafür ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu schade und dass man mit dir endlos diskutieren kann, habe ich in der Vergangenheit bereits gemerkt.


----------



## schmed (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Heise liegt falsch, da sich der Passus nicht darauf bezieht wie man darüber berichten soll, sondern nur wie mit diesen sensiblen Informationen vor NDA Ende umgegangen werden soll.
> Das wird auch im Interview bei Nexus klar und wurde schon mehrfach hier klargestellt.
> Von CB, PCGH, TomsHardware, Hardwareluxx, GamerNexus etc. pp..
> 
> ...



Es steht weiter Aussage gegen Aussage, gibt mehr als Heise die in DE nicht Unterschrieben haben. Gamestar und PC Welt.

*PC-WELT & Macwelt
Wir haben auch nicht unterschrieben und Nvidia einen Vorschlag unterbreitet, wie ein für uns akzeptables NDA aussehen müsste. 
Liebe Grüße an Stilli.

Michael Schmelzle
Head of Hardware & Testing
PC-WELT & Macwelt
*
PC-WELT & Macwelt | Forum - heise online

*Gamestar:
Einfache Frage, einfache Antwort: Die GameStar-Chefredaktion hat dieses NDA nicht unterschrieben und wird es in dieser Form auch nicht unterschreiben.

Heiko Klinge
Chefredakteur
Webedia Gaming GmbH
Ridlerstraße 55
80339 München*
Nvidia NDA vom 20.Juni | GameStar-Pinboard

Auch ist DE nicht mit US im Rechtlichen Vergleichbahr, auch TomsHardware (DE gotIT! Tech Media GmbH hat nur den Namen für DE sonst eigene Firma) 
*schreibt eher gutwollend (Seine Worte) zum Sinn diesen NDAs:
Wenn ich allerdings Nvidia (eher gutwollend) richtig interpretiere, da lehne ich mich trotz des feucht-herben Abendwinds einfach mal eben mutig aus dem Fenster, beabsichtigt man wohl eher, die verbliebenden “seriösen” Journalisten etwas umzusortieren und die allgemeine Lage der eigenen Befindlichkeiten neu zu ordnen. Früher hieß sowas mal in die Spur drücken, man spurte also. Das kann man nun allerdings finden, wie man will. So richtig schön ist es nicht, aber eben auch keine auf die Stirn getackerte Sterbeurkunde des objektiven Journalismus.*
Unsere tagliche Nvidia-News gibt uns heute – vom Spekulatius bis zum NDA (Glosse) – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


Das Du da klar Richtig oder Falsch erkennen kannst, wenn Rechtsabteilungen, Firmen die das NDA mitmachen und Firmen die nicht mitmachen, alle jeweils das NDA unterschiedlich in DE (das was zählt) bewerten Ist ne Fähigkeit die Wahrsager zugesprochen wird.

im 1 ten schreibst du knall hart *Heise liegt Falsch* 
im 2 ten schreibst du *Merkst du denn nicht, dass gerade darüber debattiert wird, was denn nun richtig und was falsch ist?*

 aber im 1 ten weist Du doch schon was Falsch ist? deine 2 te Aussage macht somit wiedermal keinen Sinn. Schon merkwürdig dass du nun schon innerhalb 1 Posts dir zu 100% widersprichst, normalerweise kommt dass nur von Post zu Post vor. Wird also schlimmer bei dir eine Verschlechterung des Zustandes, mein Beileid.

Daher ist die Aussage:
 Es steht Aussage gegen Aussage, die eine stellst du als Fakt dar, die andere ist eine Verschwörungstheorie, über die du dich lustig machst.
Auch korrekt.

2 x 3 macht 4
Widdewiddewitt
und Drei macht Neune !!
Ich mach' mir die Welt
Widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt ....

In Zukunft schreibe Ich dich mit Langstrumpf der Wahrsager an, das passt dann immer


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juni 2018)

shJACKit schrieb:


> Aber das passt natürlich nicht ins Weltbild, denn die Guten dürfen das, um den Bösen eins auszuwischen. Wir sind hier de Fakto beim Linksradikalismus angekommen (Prinzip der RAF, Antifa, etc.), und das muss man auch so benennen. Nichts anderes stellt sich hier im Forum auch in dieser Debatte dar. Leider blicken es die jungen Leute oft nicht, da sie nicht selbst denken gelernt haben, sondern auf einfachen Formeln (siehe oben) verharren, in denen sie ihr eigenes Dasein umdefinieren können und sich zu Helden gegen die Mächte der Finsternis stilisieren.



Es geht nicht um die Äußerungen von AMD und NVidia selbst, die sind eh Werbung. Es geht um den Versuch, die Presse für das eigene Marketing einzuspannen. Mit dem Fall Vega hat das nicht das Geringste zu tun.

Wenn man das gar nicht liest oder nicht versteht, kommt stattdessen so ein ideologischer Blödsinn bei raus, wie du ihn da verzapft hast.
Eigentlich sogar ziemlich unverschämt, uns das eigene Denken abzusprechen und in die Ecke des Linksradikalismus zu stellen.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. Juni 2018)

öööööö Momentmal ich habe da was Gefunden und zwar bei Nvidia höchst persönlich GPU Jackpot - Mutual NDA|NVIDIA
Was isn das für ein NDA genau und wie unterscheidet er sich von dem bei heise.de,da kann man ja mal wirklich grobe vergleiche zwischen den NDAs von Nvidia anstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier der von heise.de öffentlich gemachte NDA In eigener Sache: Nvidia-NDA als Maulkorb fur Journalisten |
    heise online


----------



## shJACKit (27. Juni 2018)

@Idefix

Vielleicht kannst du einfach mal im Detail darlegen, worin die Verzerrungen denn liegen könnten, die man dann im Nachhinein und zum Nachteil aller (NVIDIA, PCGH, etc.) ganz einfach aufdecken wird können.
Dazu kannst du vielleicht den Logikstandpunkt darlegen, bei dem es für alle Beteiligten (PCGH, NVIDIA) Sinn ergibt, solche Täuschungen und Verzerrungen zu verbreiten.



Kurze Antwort für dich, da ich weiß, dass nichts kommen wird:

PCGH würde sich seiner Geschäftsgrundlage berauben, und NVIDIA würde ohne jede Logik handeln, da sie sowieso ohne Konkurrenz dastehen werden. Wozu also?


Wer das unterstellt, begibt sich genau in die Kategorie, die ich oben beschrieben habe, da er nicht mit Logik, sondern mit Ideologie argumentiert. Dazu gehörst du ganz offensichtlich.


----------



## yojinboFFX (27. Juni 2018)

Diese NDA-Formulierung ist eigendlich genau das Gleiche wie Nvidias GPP-Versuch:
Wir probieren es mal-wird schon schief gehen!
Und wenn es dann in die Öffentlichkeit gelangt und Wellen schlägt-na dann stell´n wir es schnell wieder ein.
Resultat:Alles gut und AMD hat kein GAMING mehr im Namen!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist eine haltlose Unterstellung, ich erwarte Belege dafür das ich das so sage oder aber du nimmst das zurück!



Dann versteh es doch als Weltbild. 
Oder ist es purer Zufall dass du mit keinem Wort inhaltlich auf die Gegendarstellungen eingehst, die auf dem Tisch liegen?
Heise wurde gestern bereits von den Stellungnahmen widerlegt, dass sich die Aussagen auf pro Nvidia Pressearbeit beziehen, was nicht der Fall ist, sondern der Bezugspunkt sind Informationen die unter NDA stehen und noch nicht veröffentlicht sind und nun gibt es auch eine juristische Einschätzung die zum Gegenteiligen Schluss kommt, siehe GN.

Heise steht also nicht mehr besonders gut dar, da Ihnen fast  jeder hinsichtlich der  unseriöse Zuspitzung und des aus dem Zusammenhang reissens  bezichtigt.
 Aber gut, das wird sowieso sinnlos sein da eine Diskussion mit dir zu führen, ergo kann man sich das auch sparen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2018)

shibirian schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es den Leuten bei HardOCP ergangen, die als erste über NVIDIA's GPP berichtet hatten.
> 
> "That all said, NVIDIA has not contacted HardOCP about any upcoming information, which we believe to be in direct retaliation for discussing GPP with the world. NVIDIA did tell us before publication of the GPP information, that doing so "could damage the relationship" between HardOCP and NVIDIA."
> 
> ...





derstef_computec_account schrieb:


> Ist dieser nach amerikanischem Recht formulierte NDA überhaupt in Europa durchsetzbar? Klar, Informationen können sie bei einem Bruch vorenthalten, aber auch Schadenersatz einklagen? Gibts hier Juristen?



Ich bin kein Jurist, aber solange Formulierungen in einem anderen Rechtsraum überhaupt zulässig sind, müssten sie auch Gültigkeit haben.
Im Gegensatz zu Geschäftsverträgen hat dieses NDA aber keinen Anhang, der Begriffe und Abläufe definiert. "Geschäftsgeheimnis"? Nicht definiert und eine nachträgliche Festlegung durch nur eine Vertragspartei würde vor Gericht kaum Bestand haben. Insbesondere wenn diese Partei Informationen als "Geschäftsgeheimnis" schützen möchte, die sie selbst aktiv an Firmenfremde weitergegeben hat. Und "zum Wohle" einer Gaming-Brand trägt, wenn ich regelmäßige Testmusterangebote in meinem Posteingang betrachte, wohl jede Form von Exposure bei. Schlechte Testergebnisse explizit eingeschlossen und Nvidia definiert widerspricht diesem Branchenstandard im NDA nicht. Und wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt nützen Gerichtsverfahren dem NDA-Geber sowieso nicht. Wenn bestimmte Informationen nicht veröffentlich werden sollen, ist der Kampf im Moment der ersten Veröffentlichung schon verloren. Eine Klage kann nur den Shitstorm richtig anfachen, aber nicht die Information aus der Öffentlichkeit entfernen.

Dessen ungeachtet zeigt das GPP-Beispiel, dass eine große Hardware-Firma gegen eine einzelne Seite immer am längeren Hebel sitzt. Auch in Fällen, in denen gar kein NDA vorliegt – HardOCP war durch keinen Vertrag daran gehindert, über das Partnerprogram zu berichten und Nvidia musste keinerlei Rechtsmittel anwenden, um großen Schaden anzurichten. Bei nüchternen, sachlichen Fakten wie zum Beispiel der 3,5+0,5-Geschichte ist selbst Nvidia machtlos, denn diese kann jeder nachvollziehen und ausführlich dokumentieren. Das zu Unterdrücken wäre Marketing-Selbstmord. Aber wenn sich einzelne Seiten nicht durch Anstand davon abhalten lassen, Mücken zum Elefantenshit-Storm aufzublähen, dann hindert sie auch das NDA nicht daran. Sondern der Überlebenswille.




unspektakulaer schrieb:


> Besteht denn nicht die Möglichkeit sich die letzte NDA von Nvidia anzuschauen? Oder eine von AMD zu Vega? (obwohl ich da eher skeptisch bin, selbige unterliegen ja sicher auch dem NDA) Dann könnte man sich selbst ein Bild machen. Trotz allem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das gerade solche einfachen Formulierungen vor Gericht genug Raum für Auslegungen lassen und dann vllt doch zum von Nvidia im Fall der Fälle erwünschten Ergebnis führen. Und das setzt alle Unterzeichner indirekt unter Druck. Und das dürfte auch die Absicht dahinter gewesen sein.



Wir können euch leider keine NDAs zugänglich machen, sondern nur indirekt unsere Schlussfolgerungen zu den Unterschieden schildern – wie bereits mehrfach in diesem Thread geschehen.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. Juni 2018)

Da Pc-Welt und MacWelt sich weigern Äußert sich 3DCenter auch dazu und sagen das sie Genrell keine NDAs unterzeichnen.

Neues nVidia-NDA verdongelt die Fachpresse | 3DCenter.org



> _PS:_
> 3DCenter unterschreibt generell keine NDAs bzw. würde jene im Einzelfall  nur dann unterschreiben, sofern darin ein Nutzwert für die Leser liegt.  Informationen zurückzuhalten ist in aller Regel kein Nutzwert, insofern  kommen wir eigentlich nie in diese Situation.



Und Hardwareluxx.de hat nichtmal eine News dazu was ich sehr Komisch finde,die Äußern sich garnicht.


----------



## Gimmick (27. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Dessen ungeachtet zeigt das GPP-Beispiel, dass eine große Hardware-Firma gegen eine einzelne Seite immer am längeren Hebel sitzt. Auch in Fällen, in denen gar kein NDA vorliegt – HardOCP war durch keinen Vertrag daran gehindert, über das Partnerprogram zu berichten und Nvidia musste keinerlei Rechtsmittel anwenden, um großen Schaden anzurichten. Bei nüchternen, sachlichen Fakten wie zum Beispiel der 3,5+0,5-Geschichte ist selbst Nvidia machtlos, denn diese kann jeder nachvollziehen und ausführlich dokumentieren. Das zu Unterdrücken wäre Marketing-Selbstmord. Aber wenn sich einzelne Seiten nicht durch Anstand davon abhalten lassen, Mücken zum Elefantenshit-Storm aufzublähen, dann hindert sie auch das NDA nicht daran. Sondern der Überlebenswille.



Am besten nurnoch Hardware selber kaufen und dann testen


----------



## Ananas (27. Juni 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Was isn das für ein NDA genau und wie  unterscheidet er sich von dem bei heise.de,da kann man ja mal wirklich  grobe vergleiche zwischen den NDAs von Nvidia anstellen.


Da fallen beim Überfliegen z.B. sofort folgende Passagen auf:


> "Confidential Information" shall mean any and all technical and non-technical provided by *either party* to the other, [...]





> Both parties agree to comply with all applicable import and export control laws and regulations


Scheint  sich also um eine NDA für Geschäftsbeziehungen zwischen nVidia und  anderen Firmen (Zulieferer / Chip-Abnehmer / etc.) zu handeln.

Was dann eben etwas ganz anderes ist als eine NDA für Journalisten, die im Sinne ihrer beruflichen Integrität in iherer Informationsweitergabe an die Öffentlichkeit möglichst frei sein sollten.

€dit
Es fällt übrigens auch auf, dass hier im Gegnsatz zu der Presse-NDA der Begriff "Confidential Information" sehr ausführlich definiert wird.


----------



## schmed (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dann versteh es doch als Weltbild.
> Oder ist es purer Zufall dass du mit keinem Wort inhaltlich auf die Gegendarstellungen eingehst, die auf dem Tisch liegen?
> Heise wurde gestern bereits von den Stellungnahmen widerlegt, dass sich die Aussagen auf pro Nvidia Pressearbeit beziehen, was nicht der Fall ist, sondern der Bezugspunkt sind Informationen die unter NDA stehen und noch nicht veröffentlicht sind und nun gibt es auch eine juristische Einschätzung die zum Gegenteiligen Schluss kommt, siehe GN.
> 
> ...



Dann zeig mir mal eine Widerlegung von einem DE Juristen, bisher gibts nur Aussage gegen Aussage, von Widerlegung für oder gegen das NDA sehe ich nichts, nur Unterschiedliche Auffassungen durch alle schichten , von Juristen / Rechtsabteilungen mehreren Firmen die im NDA sind mehrer die Nicht im NDA Sind

Alle Stellungsnamen zusammen ergeben ein Bild zum NDA und das ist nicht so Toll.
 Währe alles mit dem NDA wie immer , würden :
1. alle Unterschreiben wie Sie es die 10 Grafikkarten zuvor auch gemacht haben,
2.würden Rechtsabteilungen ohne Probleme dem auch zustimmen,
3.wurden sich nicht sogar Firmen mit Zustimmung zum NDA  mit in die Spur drücken u,s,w melden.
4. hätten wir nie das NDA gesehen


----------



## Asuramaru (27. Juni 2018)

Ananas schrieb:


> Da fallen beim Überfliegen z.B. sofort folgende Passagen auf:
> 
> 
> Scheint  sich also um eine NDA für Geschäftsbeziehungen zwischen nVidia und  anderen Firmen (Zulieferer / Chip-Abnehmer / etc.) zu handeln.
> ...




Na das ist doch aber schon mal was,ich hab es nur durch Zufall entdeckt, aber man kann ja mal vergleiche anstellen um einen besseren überblick zu bekommen was Nvidia so in einen NDA deklariert.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...it-zweifelhaften-passagen-45.html#post9404747


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Juni 2018)

*Letzter Hinweis von der Seite der Moderation:*

Bislang wurde in den Thread kaum moderativ eingriffen. Das ändert sich ab sofort. Persönliche Differenzen werden per PN geklärt. Anfeindungen kommentarlos ausgeblendet und mit Zwangsurlaub versehen.

Ich hoffe der Hinweis war eindeutig.

*B2T*


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juni 2018)

shJACKit schrieb:


> @Idefix
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du einfach mal im Detail darlegen, worin die Verzerrungen denn liegen könnten, die man dann im Nachhinein und zum Nachteil aller (NVIDIA, PCGH, etc.) ganz einfach aufdecken wird können.
> Dazu kannst du vielleicht den Logikstandpunkt darlegen, bei dem es für alle Beteiligten (PCGH, NVIDIA) Sinn ergibt, solche Täuschungen und Verzerrungen zu verbreiten.



Es geht hier *nicht* darum, dass Magazine wie die PCGH nun freiwillig als NVidias Marketing-Instrument dienen. Es geht darum, dass NVidia versucht, den Journalisten die Art der Veröffentlichung von Vorabinfos (wörtlich: zu ihrem Vorteil) vorzuschreiben. Wie dieser Passus auszulegen ist, darüber gibt es verschiedene Einschätzungen. 
In einer wörtlichen Auslegung besteht die Gefahr. die entsprechenden Journalisten vor Release zu einem Sprachrohr von NVidias Marketing-Abteilung zu machen, sofern sie nicht bereit sind, auf eine Berichterstattung zu verzichten (aber wenn man das ohnehin ist, braucht man auch kein NDA unterzeichnen). Dafür ist es dann auch komplett unerheblich, was nach Release gestattet ist. Du selbst hast AMDs Vega-Hype kritisiert, der einen Einfluss auf die Kaufentscheidungen hatte, obwohl er nach Release schnell verflogen ist. Dabei kam diese zweifelsfrei geschönte Darstellung "nur" von AMD selbst und nicht mal von irgendwelchen Journalisten, die durch ein NDA positiv berichtet haben.



shJACKit schrieb:


> Kurze Antwort für dich, da ich weiß, dass nichts kommen wird:
> 
> PCGH würde sich seiner Geschäftsgrundlage berauben, und NVIDIA würde ohne jede Logik handeln, da sie sowieso ohne Konkurrenz dastehen werden. Wozu also?
> 
> Wer das unterstellt, begibt sich genau in die Kategorie, die ich oben beschrieben habe, da er nicht mit Logik, sondern mit Ideologie argumentiert. Dazu gehörst du ganz offensichtlich.



Mit der Begründung hätte es auch kein "Poor Volta" geben können, da sich AMD im Nachhinein damit selbst geschadet hat.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Heise wurde gestern bereits von den Stellungnahmen widerlegt, dass sich die Aussagen auf pro Nvidia Pressearbeit beziehen, was nicht der Fall ist, sondern der Bezugspunkt sind Informationen die unter NDA stehen und noch nicht veröffentlicht sind und nun gibt es auch eine juristische Einschätzung die zum Gegenteiligen Schluss kommt, siehe GN.
> 
> Heise steht also nicht mehr besonders gut dar, da Ihnen fast  jeder hinsichtlich der  unseriöse Zuspitzung und des aus dem Zusammenhang reissens  bezichtigt.
> Aber gut, das wird sowieso sinnlos sein da eine Diskussion mit dir zu führen, ergo kann man sich das auch sparen.



Widerlegt wurde hier immer noch niemand...
Es gibt offensichtlich verschiedene Einschätzungen (auch durch Juristen). Diese zu bewerten, ist Sache eines jeden Einzelnen und darüber kann hier diskutiert werden. Von einer Widerlegung zu sprechen, obwohl Einschätzung gegen Einschätzung steht, ist einfach falsch.

Es gab genug hier im Thread (und dazu zähle ich mich auch), die zwar durchaus sehen, dass heise bewusst Aufmerksamkeit generieren wollte, den Seitenhieb von Computerbase und Co aber noch deutlich peinlicher finden. Und nicht nur das, für die Veröffentlichung der NDA bin ich heise sogar sehr dankbar, egal welches Ziel damit verfolgt wurde.

Am schlimmsten ist aber, dass jetzt schon wieder die Redaktionen gegeneinander ausgespielt werden sollen. Dass die Kritiker von heises Reaktion teilweise (wie z.B. die Gamestar) das NDA selbst gar nicht so normal finden und die Unterzeichnung daher verweigert haben, das wird da nicht so lautstark erwähnt.


----------



## RossiCX (27. Juni 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Und Hardwareluxx.de hat nichtmal eine News dazu was ich sehr Komisch finde,die Äußern sich garnicht.



Die haben sich bisher nur im Forum geäußert: [News] Heise.de: "Nvidia-NDA als Maulkorb für Journalisten"


----------



## shJACKit (27. Juni 2018)

Die Sache lässt sich ja auch ganz leicht verifizieren.

Sofern die Verschwörungstheoretiker Recht behielten, müsste man jetzt mit einer Verzerrung, der Täuschung und damit der puren positiv-Berichterstattung über die neuen Grafikkarten von Seiten der Unterzeichner rechnen.
Gleichsam müsste sich auf Basis dessen ein bipolares Bild ergeben, bei dem man Medien eindeutig unterteilen kann, in diejenigen, welche unterschrieben haben, und diejenigen, welche nicht unterschrieben haben.


Prognose:
Dass das nicht eintreffen wird (warum auch, ich warte immer noch auf das Logik-Konstrukt, welches diesem Scenario als fundierte Basis dienen kann), und damit auch nicht effektiver - sondern hinein interpretierter - Bestandteil der NDAs ist, wird die Verschwörungstheoretiker im Nachhinein nicht mehr interessieren und sie auch in Zukunft nicht davon abhalten, beim nächsten Mal wieder die große Weltverschwörung zu identifizieren, sobald man ihnen den großen Elefanten direkt vor die Nase setzt.

Denn es geht gar nicht um die Sache selbst, sondern darum, hier einen ideologischen Kampf gegen die Mächte der Finsternis und all ihre Unterstützer zu führen, was längst zum Teil ihrer Persönlichkeit und dessen geworden ist, womit sie sich identifizieren möchten: Der tollkühne Held, der edle Ritter und der Kämpfer gegen Ungerechtigkeit.


Anmerkung, da Idefix doch geantwortet hat:

NVIDIA hat nicht nur das Recht, sondern auch die Pflicht für einen geordneten Ablauf zu sorgen. Ob alle Formulierungen so günstig gewählt wurden, darf natürlich bezweifelt werden. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass NVIDIA nicht verpflichtet ist, jeglichem Schandmaul (Anspielung auf Presse und ihre Macht, Dinge fern jeglicher Realität darzustellen) Vorabinformationen ohne irgendwelche Bedingungen zukommen zu lassen. Wer sich an den geregelten Ablauf nicht halten möchte, kann ja bis zum Release warten und die Teile selbst kaufen und testen. Der Satz mit der Negativberichterstattung kann völlig ohne schlechtes Gewissen auf die NVIDIA-Hater bezogen werden, die es ohne Zweifel zu Hauf gibt (siehe hier), und die mit Sicherheit nichts unversucht lassen würden, um NVIDIA irgendwie in den Dreck zu ziehen. NVIDIA hat das Recht und die Pflicht (Arbeitnehmer, Lieferanten, Shareholder, etc.) sich z. B. davor zu schützen.

Letztendlich entscheidend ist jedoch die Konsequenz, die sich daraus ergibt. Wie im obigen Teil dieses Posts beschrieben, ist das Verschwörungsscenario aus mehr als guten Gründen in der Fläche nicht zu erwarten - Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich völlig unabhängig jeglicher NDAs immer.

Da es kein logisches Fundament gibt, in dem ein solches von euch Verschwörungstheoretikern prognostiziertes Scenario für irgend einen seriösen Beteiligten Sinn ergibt (NVIDIA Konkurrenzlos, Medien auf Reputation angewiesen), muss man diese dem Bereich der ideologischen Kriegsführung zuordnen.

Idefix (und Andere), egal was du machst, du kommst aus der Sache nicht mehr raus. Entweder du ziehst jetzt zurück und meinst dieses Verschwörungsscenario hast du nie beschworen, dann konterkarierst du deine ganze Argumentation hier, bei der es ja ausschließlich darum ging, nachzuweisen das NVIDIA ganz öffentlich per NDA die Positivberichterstattung induziert. Oder du bleibst dabei und bestätigst damit, dass du fern jeglicher Logik argumentierst, da es keine Gerüst gibt, bei der (ich wiederhole mich) ein solches Scenario für irgend einen Beteiligten Sinn ergäbe.

Völlig egal wie, du (stellvertretend für alle dieser (nicht-)Denkschule hier) dich positionierst, bist du unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. Juni 2018)

Fassen wir doch mal zusammen.

Unterzeichnet haben: Computerbase,Tomshardware,PcGamesHardware.
Nicht Unterzeichnet haben: Pc-Welt,MacWelt,heise.de,Golem.de,Gamestar.de,Hardwareluxx.de,3DCenter Unterzeichnet generell nie ein NDA.
Nicht geäußert haben sich bis jetzt:

2000 Nvidia kauft 3dfx
2008 Nvidia schummelt bei 3D Mark Vantage
2015 Geforce GTX 970 mit 3,5+0,5 VRam
2018 Nvidia unterbindet Telemtry Datensammlung (von mir selber Entdeckt)
2018 Nvidia Geforce Partner Programm
2018 Nvidia neuer NDA


Ich wollte mal sone kleine zusammenfassung machen

//edit ok @*RossiCX *sie haben aber nicht gesagt wir haben unterzeichnet oder nicht. 

(Golem hat es prüfen lassen und nicht Unterzeichnet).
Hier von Golem eine Antwort auf die frage eines Users Statement Redaktion Golem.de / Golem Media G… | Forum - heise online


----------



## schmed (27. Juni 2018)

*Meine Meinung zum Thema: *
1. grundsätzlich hätten Die Tester zumindest in DE mal miteinander reden müssen ohne das NDA so rauszuhauen, dass ist der Fehler von Heise.

2. Die Anzahl der Ansprechpartner ist in der Branche auch eher überschaubar, da wird fast jeder jeden kennen, und zumindest über Mail auch finden können.

3. Das diese NDA etwas "ANDERS" ist scheint mir schon so zu Sein sonst hätten alle wie immer schon weiter ohne auch nur zu überlegen mit gutem Gewissen Unterschrieben.

4.  Alle Firmen ob des nun NV AMD , Intel Appel u.s.w werden im Zweifel auch wenn die Zusammenarbeit zwischen z.B einem Ansprechpartner bei der Firma Freundlich gar eine "Freundschaft" sich über die Jahre aufgebaut hat bei einem "Problem" eher den Anderen Opfern als der eigenen Firma zu schaden.

5 Die Art wie Heise das gemacht hat ist nicht OK , das sie es gemacht haben aber schon , Ohne Diskussion keine Veränderung. Ich glaube nicht das ohne "Druck" NV was an dem NDA ändern würde, oder Sie auf Auswanderungswünsche eingehen würden (was sich ändert weis noch keiner)

6. In der Zukunft haben nun halt alle NDA Mitmacher immer das Problem , das ihre Test , immer mit dem Link zum NDA auseinander genommen werden können.

7 .Die Statements hätten manche Firmen, etwas kluger schreiben sollen, wenn man merkt das das Haus schon brennt sollte man kein Benzin zugießen. Aussagen wie Ich bin kein Jurist aber meine 20 Jährige Berufserfahrung u.s.w lesen Sich nicht Professionell . Auch kommt dass auf Heise hauen mit Sachen wie "schlechtes Verhältnis zu NV" auch eher als Beleidigtes Kind spielen Rüber.

Die Einzigen die ich da loben muss ist Gamestar mit ihrer Aussage:
*Nein, wir möchten uns da nicht vor den Karren spannen lassen - weder für die eine Seite, noch für die andere. Ich persönlich (!) finde, dass die Kollegen von heise.de die Geschichte auch bewusst überspitzen und skandalisieren. Mir wurde auf Basis eines NDAs noch nie mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen gedroht, selbst bei einem Leak. Das wäre nach deutschem Recht nach allem was ich weiß ohnehin nicht durchsetzbar.

Viel spannender als ein Statement von mir finde ich ohnehin, was Nvidia dazu sagt. Das haben wir angefragt. Genauso wie wir es seinerzeit bei dem Shitstorm um Kingdom Come gemacht haben. Journalistisch unabhängig, aber auch ohne Schaum vorm Mund.

Eventuell machen wir auch noch ein allgemeines Video zum Kontext "NDA", also wie wir grundsätzlich damit umgehen, warum NDAs auch für unabhängigen Journalismus wichtig sind und wo bei uns die Grenzen liegen, was wir unterschreiben und was nicht.
*
Nvidia NDA vom 20.Juni | GameStar-Pinboard

Das ist eine Suveräne Aussage ohne MIMIMI.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juni 2018)

Die Gamestar hat nicht unterzeichnet.

Nvidia NDA vom 20.Juni | GameStar-Pinboard

EDIT: Ups, da war jemand schneller.


----------



## shJACKit (27. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Die Gamestar hat nicht unterzeichnet.
> 
> Nvidia NDA vom 20.Juni | GameStar-Pinboard
> 
> EDIT: Ups, da war jemand schneller.



Dann stell doch in den kommenden Monaten bitte mal ganz grob und empirisch heraus, worin sich die Unterschiede in der Berichterstattung zwischen Unterzeichnern und Nichtunterzeichnern dann niedergeschlagen haben.


Die Leute unterzeichnen das bereits nicht mehr, weil sie die pure Angst vor euch Ideologen haben, ebenfalls zu den Mächten der Finsternis gezählt zu werden und damit reputativen Schaden zu erleiden bzw. vogelfrei zu werden. Im Gamestar Statement ist das übrigens extrem deutlich genau so heraus zu lesen:
- Heise wird in Frage gestellt.
- Die Realität wird dargestellt "noch nie".
- Da man aber Angst hat zwischen die Fronten zu geraten, bleibt man einfach untätig und hält sich raus.

Bravo ihr weißen Ritter der Gerechtigkeit, mal wieder eine Heldentat vollbracht und mit Angst und Unterdrückung das native Handeln verzerrt (eigentlich bestünde kein Problem das zu unterschreiben (so Gamestar übersetzt), da es jedoch so extrem ideologisch von euch angereichert wurde, wird es jetzt zum Problem).

Man kann PCGH und deren Führungsebene nur dazu gratulieren, sich davon nicht beeindrucken zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juni 2018)

Bleib bei den Fakten. Die Unterzeichnungsfrist ist schon Tage vor der Veröffentlichung bei heise abgelaufen. Wer nicht unterzeichnet hat, hat das auseigenem Antrieb getan.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. Juni 2018)

@PcgamesHardware Euch ist ja nun klar das in den nächsten Wochen,Monaten,Jahren jede News über Nvdia bis ins Detail von jedem User mit anderen Berichterstattern Analysiert wird.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juni 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Am besten nurnoch Hardware selber kaufen und dann testen


Das mache ich schon lange, Tests zeigen mir nur eine gewisse Richtung aber selbst live zu testen zeigt mir erst wirklich ob das Produkt für mich als solches in frage kommt. Empfindungen allgemein spielen nämlich auch eine große Rolle.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. Juni 2018)

Laut Planet3Dnow hat Hardwareluxx auch nicht unterzeichnet NVIDIA irritiert mit NDA-Bedingungen (Update 2) | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Krolgosh (27. Juni 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> @PcgamesHardware Euch ist ja nun klar das in den nächsten Wochen,Monaten,Jahren jede News über Nvdia bis ins Detail von jedem User mit anderen Berichterstattern Analysiert wird.



Ach was du nicht sagst? Komisch... ich hab mir schon immer mehrere Tests angesehen. Und jetzt lass ich mal mein Orakel sprechen, die Qualität der Tests werden sich nicht verändern. Sie bleiben auf dem gewohnt hohen Niveau. 

Das ist schon heftig in der heutigen Zeit... erstmal prinzipiell auf alles drauf hauen. Egal ob da ne Redaktion dahinter steht die das schon seit 18 Jahren macht, und sich in der Zeit nichts zuschulden kommen hat lassen. Da gilt die Aussage natürlich nichts...


----------



## Asuramaru (27. Juni 2018)

Das wird so sein,die user werden vergleiche machen und schauen wo der Unterschied ist und es wird sich zeigen ob es einen Unterschied geben wird.

und nur um mal zu zeigen wie weit das schon geht schau mal hier News NVIDIA irritiert mit NDA-Bedingungen (Update 2)

Man sieht es anhand der Kommentare und des Bidchens schon.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

Wer auch woanders liest als nur hier der hat schon lange erfahren dass die Formulierung mit benefit Floskelstandard ist und Heise sich damit schon ein wenig blamiert hat.

Der Dank geht wie so oft an Igor von Tomshardware.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das NDA kann sich afaik nur über Informationen von Nvidia erstrecken (und nicht über Infos von Dritten). Das Speicherproblem der 970 wurde von irgendjemandem in einem Forum aufgedeckt, es wurde (afaik) nicht von Nvidia kommuniziert - das kam erst im Nachhinein. Da das NDA sich über Informationen von Nvidia erstreckt, sind selbst ermittelte Erkenntnisse davon afaik auch ausgenommen. Wenn das NDA gefallen ist, werden von den Reviewern schließlich eigene Tests veröffentlicht, und nicht (nur) Infos die von Nvidia zur Verfügung gestellt wurden. Wenn PCGH also ein Problem auffällt, dürften sie spätestens nach Fall des NDAs (Release/Vorstellung des Produkts) diese Informationen auch veröffentlichen.
> 
> So zumindest hab ich es verstanden. ^^



Vollkommen richtig verstanden: Gemäß NDA dürfen alle eigenen Messungen veröffentlicht werden und es dürfen auch die Erkenntnisse von anderen Publizenten weiterverbreitet werden. Verboten ist ausschließlich die Veröffentlichung von Informationen, die man direkt und ausschließlich von Nvidia erhalten hat, bevor Nvidia diese freigibt oder selbst veröffentlicht. "Ich sag dir etwas vorab, wenn du versprichst, es nur für deine internen Vorbereitungen zu nutzen" ist nun wirklich fair. Wie man sich unschwer denken kann, sind derartige Informationen übrigens immer positiv. 
Der einzige Nachteil für NDA-Unterzeichner: Wir dürfen zwar über Leaks anderer berichten, aber wir müssen vorsichtig sein, wenn/wie wir diese Leaks öffentlich bewerten.




DaStash schrieb:


> Wäre es aber einem NDA Unterschreiber aufgefallen hätte er nicht berichten dürfen, dass ist der Punkt.
> 
> MfG



Natürlich hätte er über seine eigenen Erkenntnisse berichten können. Steht ausdrücklich in 3c: Informationen, die "independently developed by employees of recipient" fallen nicht mehr unter das NDA.




Asuramaru schrieb:


> Da Pc-Welt und MacWelt sich weigern Äußert sich 3DCenter auch dazu und sagen das sie Genrell keine NDAs unterzeichnen.
> 
> Neues nVidia-NDA verdongelt die Fachpresse | 3DCenter.org
> 
> ...



3dcenter konzentriert sich seit langem auf Sekundärberichterstattung. Statt selbst zu testen, veröffentlich man einen Überblick über die Tests aller anderen Seiten. Testmuster und Vorabinformationen werden dafür nicht benötigt, aber die Möglichkeit frei über Gerüchte zu spekulieren und Fakten auch aus inoffiziellen Quellen zu veröffentlichen. Das Konzept von 3dcenter läuft somit jedem NDA zuwider. Wie es bei Macworld aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau – aber ich vermute, dass auch dort nur selten Nvidia-Grafikkarten getestet werden. 




Gimmick schrieb:


> Am besten nurnoch Hardware selber kaufen und dann testen



Das kann nicht nur teuer werden, sondern wäre bei anfangs nur von Nvidia selbst vertriebenen Karten sogar unmöglich.




Asuramaru schrieb:


> @PcgamesHardware Euch ist ja nun klar das in den nächsten Wochen,Monaten,Jahren jede News über Nvdia bis ins Detail von jedem User mit anderen Berichterstattern Analysiert wird.



Das war in den letzten Wochen, Monaten und Jahren auch schon so. Genauso wie News über AMD oder Intel. 
Wir mögen es übrigens, wenn man uns kritisch und sorgfältig und objektiv ließt.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir mögen es übrigens, wenn man uns kritisch und sorgfältig und objektiv ließt.


Das finde ich gut, denn ohne Selbstkritik keine Weiterentwicklung. Schade das der Thread hier wieder von einigen wenigen so ausgeufert wurde, da gehen dann nämlich gehaltvolle Beiträge die zur Aufklärung beitragen könnten unter. Ich persönlich würde dennoch eine kritische Recherche eurerseits mit Hilfe eines entsprechend fachkundigen Rechtsbeistandes begrüßen. So könntet ihr ggf. ein paar Dinge fundamental richtig stellen oder aber eure eigenen Ansichten überdenken. 

MfG


----------



## Khabarak (27. Juni 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Es ist doch sehr auffällig das Nvidia nie etwas macht was ihren Kunden Schaden würde,ihre Hardware ist Bombe,bis auf die eine Sache mit der GTX970,das war aber in all den Jahren das erste mal.Aber Nvidia macht alles um der Konkurenz zu Schaden.



Offenbar sind dir GeForce 1-4 entgangen^^
GF4 wurde unter Bumpgate bekannt
GF3 war häufig nur ein rebranded GF2...


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juni 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das finde ich gut, denn ohne Selbstkritik keine Weiterentwicklung. Schade das der Thread hier wieder von einigen wenigen so ausgeufert wurde, da gehen dann nämlich gehaltvolle Beiträge die zur Aufklärung beitragen könnten unter. Ich persönlich würde dennoch eine kritische Recherche eurerseits mit Hilfe eines entsprechend fachkundigen Rechtsbeistandes begrüßen. So könntet ihr ggf. ein paar Dinge fundamental richtig stellen oder aber eure eigenen Ansichten überdenken.
> 
> MfG



Sehe ich auch so.
Nvidia in die Pflicht nehmen, kommunizieren dass die NDA nachdem diese öffentlich geworden ist für die Redaktionen Ihren lesern nicht zu kommunizieren sei und entsprechende Abänderungen an den kritischen Passagen verlangen.

Nvidia hat das dreiste Schriftstück erstellt, die können es auch anpassen.
Wenn dann noch die anderen Redaktion dass NDA akzeptieren ist die Sache ruck zuck vom Tisch.

Wenn Nvidia aber mal wieder den Kopf in den Sand steckt, geistert dass Thema noch lange durchs Netz.

Die Sachlage hat sich doch jetzt geändert, wo vorher die kleine Redaktion dem BigPlayer gegenüber stand, steht Nvidia jetzt äußerst bescheiden dar.


----------



## Khabarak (27. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Jurist, aber solange Formulierungen in einem anderen Rechtsraum überhaupt zulässig sind, müssten sie auch Gültigkeit haben.
> Im Gegensatz zu Geschäftsverträgen hat dieses NDA aber keinen Anhang, der Begriffe und Abläufe definiert. "Geschäftsgeheimnis"? Nicht definiert und eine nachträgliche Festlegung durch nur eine Vertragspartei würde vor Gericht kaum Bestand haben. Insbesondere wenn diese Partei Informationen als "Geschäftsgeheimnis" schützen möchte, die sie selbst aktiv an Firmenfremde weitergegeben hat. Und "zum Wohle" einer Gaming-Brand trägt, wenn ich regelmäßige Testmusterangebote in meinem Posteingang betrachte, wohl jede Form von Exposure bei. Schlechte Testergebnisse explizit eingeschlossen und Nvidia definiert widerspricht diesem Branchenstandard im NDA nicht. Und wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt nützen Gerichtsverfahren dem NDA-Geber sowieso nicht. Wenn bestimmte Informationen nicht veröffentlich werden sollen, ist der Kampf im Moment der ersten Veröffentlichung schon verloren. Eine Klage kann nur den Shitstorm richtig anfachen, aber nicht die Information aus der Öffentlichkeit entfernen.
> 
> Dessen ungeachtet zeigt das GPP-Beispiel, dass eine große Hardware-Firma gegen eine einzelne Seite immer am längeren Hebel sitzt. Auch in Fällen, in denen gar kein NDA vorliegt – HardOCP war durch keinen Vertrag daran gehindert, über das Partnerprogram zu berichten und Nvidia musste keinerlei Rechtsmittel anwenden, um großen Schaden anzurichten. Bei nüchternen, sachlichen Fakten wie zum Beispiel der 3,5+0,5-Geschichte ist selbst Nvidia machtlos, denn diese kann jeder nachvollziehen und ausführlich dokumentieren. Das zu Unterdrücken wäre Marketing-Selbstmord. Aber wenn sich einzelne Seiten nicht durch Anstand davon abhalten lassen, Mücken zum Elefantenshit-Storm aufzublähen, dann hindert sie auch das NDA nicht daran. Sondern der Überlebenswille.
> ...



Es bedarf keiner genauen Definition von "Confidential", oder "Trade secret" bzw. "Secret". Das ist normalerweise jedes Mal in den übermittelten Dokumenten vermerkt.
Denn Firmen wie Nvidia müssen je nach Klassifizierung Aufbewahrungsfristen einhalte, nach denen die Daten zu vernichten sind - idiotischerweise nahezu verpflichtend (das machen die Firmen aber, damit denen aus alten Vergehen keine neuen Anklagen entstehen können. Denn Sobald ein Anwalt im Zug einer Untersuchung alle Unterlagen einsehen kann, kann er aus den Fundstücken neue Fälle machen - so er denn etwas findet).


Edit:


Asuramaru schrieb:


> (Golem hat es prüfen lassen und nicht Unterzeichnet).
> Hier von Golem eine Antwort auf die frage eines Users Statement Redaktion Golem.de / Golem Media G… | Forum - heise online



Das ist mal interessant.
Immerhin gehört Golem.de ebenfalls zu Computec.


----------



## ShiftyBro (27. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Bleib bei den Fakten. Die Unterzeichnungsfrist ist schon Tage vor der Veröffentlichung bei heise abgelaufen. Wer nicht unterzeichnet hat, hat das auseigenem Antrieb getan.



Das sollte sich wirklich mal jeder klar machen. Vor allem dürfte ja wohl jeder angenommen haben, dass diese NDA, wie auch alle vorherigen, nicht veröffentlicht werden und daher völlig unbefangen durch die fiese Öffentlichkeit gehandelt haben.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das kann nicht nur teuer werden, sondern wäre bei anfangs nur von Nvidia selbst vertriebenen Karten sogar unmöglich.



Najaa, nur wenn man gleich zu Beginn die Hardware selbst haben will.
Ich warte für das meiste lieber etwas und habe mir meine GPU Sammlung so primär aus Gebrauchthardware zusammengebaut.



Asuramaru schrieb:


> @PcgamesHardware Euch ist ja nun klar das in den nächsten Wochen,Monaten,Jahren jede News über Nvdia bis ins Detail von jedem User mit anderen Berichterstattern Analysiert wird.





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das war in den letzten Wochen, Monaten und Jahren auch schon so. Genauso wie News über AMD oder Intel.
> Wir mögen es übrigens, wenn man uns kritisch und sorgfältig und objektiv ließt.





drstoecker schrieb:


> Das mache ich schon lange, Tests zeigen mir nur eine gewisse Richtung aber selbst live zu testen zeigt mir erst wirklich ob das Produkt für mich als solches in frage kommt. Empfindungen allgemein spielen nämlich auch eine große Rolle.


 


Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ach was du nicht sagst? Komisch... ich hab mir schon immer mehrere Tests angesehen. Und jetzt lass ich mal mein Orakel sprechen, die Qualität der Tests werden sich nicht verändern. Sie bleiben auf dem gewohnt hohen Niveau.



Es wird sich also nicht viel ändern .
Viele werden weiterhin die Ergebnisse zwischen den Publikationen vergleichen und teilweise selbst überprüfen.

Bei meinen bisher wenigen Stichproben, bei denen ich die jeweilige PCGH Messmethodik und Karte verwendet habe, waren meine Ergebnisse fast exakt identisch zu denen von PCGH.
Und das bei einer leicht älteren CPU, Ram und einem OS das nicht ganz so klinisch sauber ist.

In eigenen Tests wähle ich die Einstellungen aufgrund von persönlichen Präferenzen manchmal etwas anders als PCGH, was dann auch zu anderen Ergebnissen führt.
In Witcher 3 spiele ich z.B. auf jeder Karte ohne Gameworks (Geralts Haare sehen mit kac*e aus ;D). Also liegt die 390x bei mir auf Augenhöhe zur 780ti und die Nano ist etwas näher an der 980ti.
Generell konnte ich bisher noch keinen Grund finden, den Tests von PCGH zu misstrauen. Bei anderen Seiten hab ich aber noch nicht wirklich nachgeprüft (zu Zeitaufwendig ).


Edit: Ich kann die kritischen Stimmen aber schon auch verstehen. Nvidia hat sich mmn. zu viel geleistet (gtx 970/GPP) um nicht jedes einzelne Wort von denen dreimal zu durchleuchten.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juni 2018)

Don von Hardwareluxx hat das mMn ebenfalls ganz gut zusammengefasst:

_Zunächst einmal sind wir keine Juristen. Ein englisches Rechtsdokument macht es dann umso schwieriger, das Thema zu umfassen.

*Ein solches NDA ist in dieser Form nicht üblich.* *Die NDAs, die wir  unterschreiben beziehen sich auf ein konkretes Produkt und geben auch  einen zeitlichen Rahmen vor. Im NDA ist also festgehalten, um was es  geht und wie lange wir daran gebunden sind.* Natürlich kann sich ein  genanntes Datum auch noch ändern – solche Bedingungen sind dann auch im  NDA aufgeführt.

*In diesem nun aktuellen NDA geht es weder um ein konkretes Produkt, noch  wird ein überschaubarer Zeitraum genannt. Es ist von einem Zeitraum von  fünf Jahren für jegliche vertrauliche Information die Rede. Insgesamt  ist vieles einfach zu allgemein gehalten und birgt damit die Gefahr, im  Nachhinein an etwas gebunden zu sein, was man so gar nicht umfassen  konnte.
*
_dem kann ich mich nur anschließen_. _Mehr gibt es von meiner Seite nicht zu sagen_...

_Gruß


----------



## poiu (27. Juni 2018)

@facehugger das ist das Problem ihr wisst nicht worum es geht 

 Der Verantwortliche bei uns hat sich auch dazu geäußert  und auch etwas das Thema angesprochen, er sieht das ähnlich wie Thilo und Manu



 PS.@Moderation hoffe ist in dem Fall OK

*INU-Edit: Ich hab den Link entfernt, da er nur auf die Main und nicht auf einen speziellen Beitrag verlinkt hat.*


----------



## Keyborder (27. Juni 2018)

@über mir
Oh, sie an. 
Man bekommt einen fragwürdigen Vertrag zugesandt, den man bitte unterzeichnen soll und weil derjenige das nicht tut geht er selbstverständlich auf die Barrikaden.
Das ist ja mal eine Auslegung, gleich zu Beginn^^

@verlinktem Bullshit
Sieht so aus, als ob der Beitrag gelöscht wurde.
(Verschoben, sehe ich gerade)

Wird grundsätzlich mal Zeit, dass Heise's Rechtsabteilung gegen Hetze vorgeht.
Geht längst echt zu weit!


----------



## Decrypter (27. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Nvidia kann keine öffentlich zugänglichen Informationen als Geschäftsgeheimnis deklarieren. Das Bekanntes nicht unter das NDA fällt, steht sogar (Ich wiederhole mich) ausdrücklich im NDA drin.
> 
> [/QUOTE ]
> 
> ...


----------



## poiu (27. Juni 2018)

Das was du schreibst stimmt hinten und vorne nicht

Du meinst also NV bestätigt dir das, verweist aber auf NDA. das ergibt keinen Sinn dann sagen die dir einfach garnix. 

  Sieh dir das Video von Gamers Nexus 

YouTube


Das was die Leute finden und dann Publizieren ist deren Ding, das unterliegt doch nicht dem NDA. 


 Das ganze wird hier im schlimmsten maßen interpretiert  und wie eine Verschwörungstheorie aufgebauscht. 


Die ganzen Fanboys wittern Blut und reiben sich die Hände.


----------



## Chatstar (27. Juni 2018)

AMD wird das neuerliche Verhalten von NV nicht entgangen sein, man wird reagieren, die PR-Abteilung ist stark bei AMD, ich bin zuversichtlich!


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juni 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> AMD wird das neuerliche Verhalten von NV nicht entgangen sein, man wird reagieren, die PR-Abteilung ist stark bei AMD, ich bin zuversichtlich!



Das beste was ein kluges Konkurrenzunternehmen in einer solchen Lage tun kann, ist die klappe zu halten.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juni 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> @facehugger das ist das Problem ihr wisst nicht worum es geht


Dann erhelle uns Unwissende doch bitte Dann packe ich meine "Fackel samt Mistgabel" auch gerne wieder ein... Ich beziehe meine "Meinungsmache" halt aufgrund von Aussagen einiger Redakteure die "Ahnung" von solchen NDA`s haben müssten/sollten. Und wenn jene sagen, das denen ein solches NDA mit bis dahin noch nicht bekannten "Verklausulierungen" bisher noch nicht untergekommen ist, glaube ich das denen auch zunächst eher als jedem Forenmitglied hier, sorry.

Und Nvidia hat sich in der jüngsten Vergangenheit eben ein paar ganz "schöne Dinger" geleistet, um es mal auf den Gassenjargon herunterzubrechen. Deswegen bin ich viel eher skeptisch und misstrauisch, auch wenn dieser "Maulkorb" von einigen verharmlost und heruntergespielt wird.

Wehret den Anfängen! Nvidia testet einfach (wieder) mal aus, wie weit sie gehen dürfen. Notfalls wird halt zurückgerudert (siehe GPP) oder es bestand halt ein weiteres mal ein "kleines" Kommunikationsproblem. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, ähem des NDA`s...

Gruß


----------



## Chatstar (27. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das beste was ein kluges Konkurrenzunternehmen in einer solchen Lage tun kann, ist die klappe zu halten.



Nun ich als Anwalt rate AMD ein inhaltlich vergleichbares NDA auf zu setzen, allein schon um einem Wettbewerbsnachteil entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## Keyborder (27. Juni 2018)

Was ist schon eine Interpretation wert, wenn sie nicht geteilt wird.....

Fakt ist, dass gewisse Formulierungen sehr viel Interpretationsspielraum zulassen und man bei Vertragsgegenständen doch immer vom schlimmsten ausgehen sollte.
Da sollte es doch gut sein, wenn dabei geschulte Leute erklären, dass Vorsicht zu walten ist - sollte man meinen.
Leider sieht es etwas anders aus: Anmaßender Weise wird alles runter gespielt und mit Floskeln a' la "ist noch nie was passiert" verharmlost und solch Handhabe und Geschäftspolitik seitens NVIDIA geradezu begrüßt.

Man könnte genauso gut argumentieren grundsätzlich bei Rot über die Ampel zu gehen / gehen zu dürfen bzw können mit der Vergewissheit, dass man noch nie deswegen belangt wurde und Bußgeld hat bezahlen musste. Solche Gesetze sind doch im Grunde nur Richtlinien, die auf Sympahtie-Ebene gehandelt werden.  *Ironie off

Warum maßt man sich hier dermaßen an urteilen zu können wie der Interpretationsspielraum der NDA zu werten ist?
Da wird man beledigt, diskreditiert, es wird gehetzt....nur um was zu verteidigen?

Wenn man einen Vertrag unterzeichnet, dann tut man das, weil man sich mit den Verbundenheiten arrangieren kann/will und verpflichtet sich grundsätzlich freiwillig. Ja, auch wenn man sich abhängig machen will.
Wer sich nicht beschneiden lassen will, hat die Möglichkeit es auszuschlagen, was Heise im Endeffekt tat. Warum man denkt denen jetzt einen Strick daraus zu ziehen erschließt sich mir nicht.

Nicht vergessen: Alle Unterzeichner handeln im Interesse seines gebietenden Zulieferer. Alles andere wäre nicht nur heuchlerisch, sondern auch vertragsbrüchig.
Was auch immer der Vertrag im Detail zu bedeuten hat, hat jeder Unterzeichner zu verantworten und auszutragen. Soll Heise sich jetzt auch noch dafür entschuldigen sich nicht unter Wert zu verkaufen?

Es sieht so aus als ob die Community das hier austragen soll. Da wird einfach Urlaub beschlossen und es ausgesessen? 
Heise steht sich seinen Mann und zeigt Rückrat.
PCGH und andere jammern, dass man ihnen nicht mitgeteilt hat wie sie ihren Job zu bewältigen haben - Heise wollte nicht intervenieren, sondern uns auflaufen lassen (?) heul pins .... kommt das so hin?
Da ist man doch selber schuld, wenn man sich so ein Ei ins Nest legt! Unterlasst das endlich Heise ans Bein zu pissen. Heise ist weder euer Vormund noch für andere Redaktionen verantwortlich. Dass man beklagt keine Rechtsabteilung zu haben ist dazu erbärmlich es Heise vorzuwerfen eine zu haben und davon Gebrauch zu machen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Juni 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> AMD wird das neuerliche Verhalten von NV nicht entgangen sein, man wird reagieren, die PR-Abteilung ist stark bei AMD, ich bin zuversichtlich!



Achso, du meinst also es wäre klug von AMD wieder blöde Sprüche zu klopfen. Ja, klingt sehr vernünftig, vor allem weil man ja auch eine Alternative zur bevorstehenden Gen von nVidia in der Tasche hat. Nicht. 

Meine Sicht zu diesem NDA: Mag sein, dass es drakonischer Formuliert ist als NDAs anderer Hersteller, mag auch sein dass Journalisten mit harten Konsequenzen gedroht wird, wenn Informationen vorab veröffentlicht werden. Mag auch sein, dass darin steht dass man nicht zu ungunsten von nVidia urteilen darf. Okay. Wie mir scheint haben die meisten Hardware-Magazine und Seiten das NDA unterzeichnet, einge wie Gamestar, PC-Welt und heise nicht. 
Was in solchen NDAs steht, ist allgemein meist sehr rigide und klingt beim Durchlesen hart. Aber sobald es abgelaufen ist und das Produkt am Markt ist, kräht eigentlich kein Hahn mehr danach was darin steht. Ich bezweifle zum Beispiel, dass nVidia ernsthaft erwartet, dass bei einem Test einer neuen Grafikkarte ausschließlich positive Aspekte erwähnt werden. Ich zweifle auch an, dass nVidia bei einem weniger gefälligen Testfazit irgendwelche juristischen Schritte oder Klagen gegen die Tester einreichen wird. 
So ein NDA ist in erster Linie eine Abschreckung und soll Leaks verhindern. Dass man auf Journalisten derartigen Einfluss nehmen und Tests so beeinflussen will, dass nur ein völlig positives Fazit entstehen darf, kann ich mir selbst bei nVidia nicht vorstellen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir einfach, dass diese Sache viel zu sehr hochgekocht wird. Deshalb ist mein Vertrauen in die Seiten und Magazine, die das NDA unterzeichnet haben, auch nicht erschüttert. An der Integrität dieser Seiten und Magazine zu zweifeln, nur weil sie dieses NDA unterzeichnet haben, halte ich auch für voreilig und falsch und nicht zuletzt auch für unfair.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Schade das der Thread hier wieder von einigen wenigen so ausgeufert wurde, da gehen dann nämlich gehaltvolle Beiträge die zur Aufklärung beitragen könnten unter. Ich persönlich würde dennoch eine kritische Recherche eurerseits mit Hilfe eines entsprechend fachkundigen Rechtsbeistandes begrüßen. So könntet ihr ggf. ein paar Dinge fundamental richtig stellen oder aber eure eigenen Ansichten überdenken.



Es wäre vernünftig gewesen erst die Stellungnahmen komplett zu lesen und auch versuchen zu verstehen, dann wäre diese Diskussion hier gar nicht erst entstanden.
Man sollte immer seine eigenen Ansichten überdenken, vor allem dann wenn man mehrmals darauf hingewiesen wird, das etwas in den Thesen fundamental nicht korrekt ist, aber man sich keine Mühe gibt konstruktiv zu diskutieren.
Selbst jetzt bin ich mir sicher dass du Thorsten nicht glaubst und immernoch denkst, Nvidia wird mit diesem Passus (der wie Igor von TH aufgezeigt hat völlig üblich in NDAs ist) Nvidia dazu berechtigen Testergebnisse zu beeinflussen oder Spezifikationen unter NDA zu stellen.
Das geht so nicht und steht auch dementsprechend im konkreten Passus.

Wenn man ein wenig recherchiert, dann kommt man auf Vorlagen, die genau diese Sätze anbieten.
Non-Disclosure Agreement (NDA) Template – Sample



> 3. Obligations of Receiving Party
> 
> The heart of a nondisclosure agreement is a statement establishing a confidential relationship between the parties. The statement sets out the duty of the Receiving Party to maintain the information in confidence and to limit its use. Often, this duty is established by one sentence: “*The Receiving Party shall hold and maintain the Confidential Information of the other party in strictest confidence for the sole and exclusive benefit of the Disclosing Party.*” In other cases, the provision may be more detailed and may include obligations to return information. A detailed provision is provided below.



Als ich meinen ersten Beitrag zu dem Thema schrieb, hatte ich genau solche x beliebigen Standardsätze im Kopf und Heise macht daraus eine Neuigkeit.
Nvidia kann natürlich den Satz zum alten NDA geändert haben, im Endeffekt ist da aber nichts neues hinzugekommen, weshalb die Redaktionen auch davon sprachen dass diese NDA im Grunde wie die anderen wirkt.
Es mag auch nicht unbedingt schlecht sein ein allgemeines NDA zu unterzeichnen, wenn man dafür auch etwas für seine Leser bekommt.
Heise hat sich hier schlicht und ergreifend vergaloppiert, indem man diesen Satz herausgegriffen hat und die Bedeutung einfach mal ungenau ins Deutsche übersetzt hat und zusätzlich noch in einen falschen Kontext gebracht hat.
Selbst wenn der Satz so gemeint sein sollte wie Heise das fälschlicherweise gesehen hat, wäre damit immer noch keine Beeinflussung der Testergebnisse möglich, denn man kann immernoch alles schreiben, was man selbst ermittelt bzw. getestet hat.

Wenn man das nicht dürfte, wäre es in der Tat ein Eingriff in die Pressefreiheit und niemand würde das NDA dann unterzeichnen, zumal das mit deutschem Recht dann gar nicht vereinbar wäre.
Nvidia würde sich außerdem einen immensen Shitstorm damit auslösen.

Dass Nvidia im Falle des NDA Bruches mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen droht, ist ja wohl das mindeste, zumindest mal pauschal androhen.
Schließlich will man ja auch - im beiderseitigem Interesse/Vorteil das NDA einhalten.



> Ich persönlich würde dennoch eine kritische Recherche eurerseits mit Hilfe eines entsprechend fachkundigen Rechtsbeistandes begrüßen.



Ich denke das kann man sich schenken, allerdings werden im Hintergrund offenbar eh gerade ein paar Mühlen gemahlen und Nvidia kommt den Redaktionen in irgendeiner Weise entgegen.
Das wurde von Computerbase bisher schon angedeutet.
Ein NDA das keinen Termin nennt und wohl ein NDA für eine ganze Reihe von GRafikkarten und den Informationen dazu ist, würde gleich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen, ohne wieder x NDAs zu verschicken.
Da kann man sich im Prinzip viel Arbeit sparen und das ist mitunter nicht mal per se negativ, dennoch könnte man natürlich  NDAs zu spezifischen Produkten bringen.

Ich denke das würde alle Seiten zufrieden stellen, hier geht es aber scheinbar um eine ganze Palette, wie TomsHardware angedeutet hatte.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Nvidia in die Pflicht nehmen, kommunizieren dass die NDA nachdem diese öffentlich geworden ist für die Redaktionen Ihren lesern nicht zu kommunizieren sei und entsprechende Abänderungen an den kritischen Passagen verlangen.



Ich sehe bis dato immernoch nicht, wo ihr die kritischen Passagen seht und warum man grundsätzlich das NDA ändern sollte.
Das Thema ist allerdings aufgrund der Berichterstattung von Heise sensibel und alleine aus der Begründung wäre eine Änderung zum alten Schema (also konkrete Produkte, nichts Allgemein) zu erwarten.



> Wenn dann noch die anderen Redaktion dass NDA akzeptieren ist die Sache ruck zuck vom Tisch.



Man muss aber grundsätzlich nicht jedes NDA akzeptieren oder unterschreiben, denn das kann für seinen Leserkreis durchaus auch Nachteile haben.
Wenn man Informationen nur aufbereitet, wie es das 3D Center betreibt, haben die generell kein Interesse an NDAs.



> Die Sachlage hat sich doch jetzt geändert, wo vorher die kleine Redaktion dem BigPlayer gegenüber stand, steht Nvidia jetzt äußerst bescheiden dar.



Ich denke dass es die wenigsten User interessieren wird, noch erheblich weniger als bei GPP oder dem GTX 970 3,5GB Gate.
Aber man kann ja mal gespannt sein, ob sich noch etwas ändert.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juni 2018)

Ich poste hier mal eine Aussage von Igor (TH). Dank an poiu

Zitat von Menace: bitte beantworte mir folgende Frage ehrlich: Hast Du nach der Veröffentlichung von heise 

a) mit nvidia Rücksprache gehalten?
b) mit CB, pcgh oder (!) anderen Verlagen gesprochen? 

Wann sprachst Du mit deinen Englisch-Kollegen: Vor oder nach heises Veröffentlichung?


_Weil Du Offenheit forderst:

(a) Ich habe mit NV *vor und nach* dem Heise-Artikel telefoniert. NV war nach dem Artikel zudem extrem angesäuert, weil der Artikel veröffentlicht wurde während  man mit Heise (und anderen) noch über Inhalte und eventuelle  Anpassungen oder Missinterpretationen sprach. Zumal ich das NDA, das  direkt von NV (BdR) kam, den deutschen NV-Vertretern in München zur  Verfügung gestellt habe, da diese es zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht  hatten.

(b) Das Gleiche gilt für die US-Kollegen, denn es ist ja sicher logisch  und liegt auf der Hand, dass man sich da untereinander auch vorher  abspricht. Auch Purch als Konzernmutter der Amis hat (mit über 100 Mio  Lesern pro Monat und mehreren Medien wie z.B. TH, Anandtech, Top10  Reviews usw.) eine eigene Rechtsabteilung, die ich jetzt nicht gerade  als unerfahren bezeichnen würde. Bei der Interpretation von derartigen  Verträgen würde ich die auch den lokalen deutschen Heise-Kollegen  vorziehen, solange es nicht um deutsches Recht geht. Für die hiesige  Interpretation habe ich auch noch einen hier ansässigen Anwalt bemüht.  Doppelt hält besser.

Mit CB habe ich nach der Veröffentlichung von Heise und meines  Artikels telefoniert, weil sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nichts online  hatten. Für mich haben sich nach dem Telefonat mit den eigenen Kollegen  keinerlei Fragen ergeben, um das alles in irgendeiner Form so hoch  anzubinden, wie es Heise dann schlussendlich getan hat.

Edit:

Was mich hier wirklich anwidert, ist die romatische Verklärung von  Umständen und Vorgängen, die man als Außenstehender so gar nicht  vollumfänglich bewerten kann. So gesehen, hat Heise für den Moment  wirklich alles richtig gemacht. Nur nachhaltig ist so etwas nicht. Das  dann auch aus dem Publikum heraus noch mit Snowden zu parallelisieren,  ist fast schon Comedy, wenn es denn nicht so traurig wär.


_wiegesagt, diese und andere Beiträge relativieren manches, aber dank Nvidias harscher Umgangspolitik in der letzten Zeit brauchen sich die "grünen" nicht über den einen oder anderen Shitstorm zu wundern. Ob gewisse "Vorstöße/Frechheiten/Kommunikationsprobleme" nun mit oder ohne NDA aufgedeckt wurden, spielt da in meinen Augen eine untergeordnete Rolle...

 Gruß


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Da muß ich doch mal einhaken. In dem Beispielfall GTX 970 mit dem "Speichergate" waren es ja eben keine "öffentlich zugänglichen " Informationen. Es waren erst einmal alles nur Vermutungen. Zu "öffentlich
> 
> Vermutungen sind auch öffentlich zugängliche Informationen und solange diese Vermutungen mit konkreten Tests untermauert werden, kann Nvidia da gar nichts unterbinden.zugänglichen" Information wird es erst, wenn Nvidia dieses offiziell bestätigt hätte.


CB und auch PCGH haben damals nur bevor der große Shitstorm angefangen hat bei Nvidia nachgefragt, um ihnen die Chance zu geben darauf in einem angemessen Zeitraum Stellung zu beziehen.
Das gehört sich schlicht und einfach so. Damals wurde sich auch beschwert warum Computerbase und andere Magazine noch nicht so schnell darüber berichten.
Das lag damals und heute daran dass Leser von den üblichen Abläufen  und Gepflogenheiten nicht unterrichtet sind und es daher eben auch zu Missverständnissen kommt.



Chatstar schrieb:


> AMD wird das neuerliche Verhalten von NV nicht entgangen sein, man wird reagieren, die PR-Abteilung ist stark bei AMD, ich bin zuversichtlich!



Das würde ich überhaupt nicht von AMD erwarten.
Da AMD selbst auf Redaktionen/Influencer angewiesen ist die  NDAs unterzeichnen, würde ich aufgrund dessen hier genau gar nichts erwarten.
Die NDA Politik von AMD ist was Testzeiten angeht zumindest ziemlich repressiv, wie man von hier oder anderweitig schon mehrfach mitbekommen konnte.



facehugger schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich viel eher skeptisch und misstrauisch, auch wenn dieser "Maulkorb" von einigen verharmlost und heruntergespielt wird.



Es gibt aber ganz offensichtlich gar keinen Maulkorb, wie man ja mittlerweile weiß.



Decrypter schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt aber eine Anfrage von irgendeiner Redaktion zu diesem Thema, dann könnte Nvidia dieses bestätigen, aber gleichzeitig mit Verweis auf das unterschriebene NDA das als Betriebsgeheimnis deklarieren. Dann war es das und jede Redaktion, die dieses NDA unterschrieben hat, dürfte darüber nicht berichten, da Betriebsgeheimnis



Es wurde schon schon x Fach erläutert dass dieses Szenario nicht haltbar ist.
Die Beschaffenheit des V-rams ließ sich mit einfachen Tools felsenfest auslesen, selbst wenn Nvidia das als Betriebsgeheimnis deklariert, dann wissen es nun alle Redaktionen und können auf Basis dieser Informationen 
den Passus 3c anwenden, schaut man sich den Beitrag von Thorsten an.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Natürlich hätte er über seine eigenen Erkenntnisse berichten können. Steht ausdrücklich in 3c: Informationen, die "independently developed by employees of recipient" fallen nicht mehr unter das NDA.



Und was nicht unter das NDA fällt, kann schlicht und ergreifend auch kein Betriebsgeheimnis sein.
Wenn PCGH diesen Fehler in den ersten Tests bemerkt hätte, was zugegeben sehr schwierig gewesen wäre, hätte PCGH darüber natürlich berichten dürfen.


----------



## Muxxer (27. Juni 2018)

Naja mein Chef hätte das nicht unterschrieben meint er, und das was er und ich bei RUAG unterschrieben haben is keine NDA sondern ne Geheimhaltungsvereinbarung bei der es um staatsgefährdende und militärische Entwicklungen geht, wie Munition z.B.  deswegen auch die androhung von bis zu 10 J Haft.  Und is leider lebenslang Gültig. 
Aber so ne NDA hätte er nicht unterschrieben da alles zu schwammig formuliert is auch im Amerikanischen, und er kann gut englisch, hat 10 Jahre lang deutsche Piloten in Amerika ausgebildet für die LuWa. Er meint in deutschland eigentlich egal vom recht aber sollte ein Unterzeichner gegen was Verstoẞen was NV nicht passt und die Klagen gegen den Unterzeichner in Amerika, dann kanns scho sein das der Unterzeichner wenn er Amyland betritt mit rechtlichen Folgen rechnen muss. 
Aber Grundsätzlich unterschreibt man nix wenn man es nicht sicher einschätzen kann vor allem so ne Knebel-NDA  welche allg. gültig is und nicht Produktbezogen.

Mir persönlich is es wurscht gibt genug seiten mit leaks und infos im Netz und irgendwelche Tests schau i mir schon lange nimmer an da viel zu oft jedes produkt superdoll is,
da trau ich den ganzen Redaktionen schon lang nimmer.  Und es gibt super viele UserReviews die meist nicht so einseitig sind wie Tests von Redaktionen. Denn da gehts ums Geld bei Redaktionen und sobald es ums Geld geht .... kann sich ja jeder denken, soll aber keine Unterstellung sein, aber sobald Geld im spiel is, is klar das unternehmensschonender Berichtet wird. Die Berichterstatter wollen ja auch was verdienen aber auch glaubhaft bleiben in der Comunity....also is n schmaler Grat den die Jungs da beschreiten. 
ABER jeder sollte selber soviel HiRN haben um Texte und Gespräche zu bewerten und sich seine Meinung zu bilden. Und die ohne Hirnschmalz enden dann früher oder später in nem Hirnlosen- ähm Fanboy-Lager und werden von den Konzernen gesteuert. Hitler hatte das damals auch gut drauf, wäre heutzutage wahrscheinlich ein ganz hohes Tier bei einer Marketingabteilung wenn man so das grundsätzliche heraus zieht wie er Menschen beeinflusst und manipuliert hat. (Soll nicht heißen das ich so ne Manipulation von Menschengruppen für gut heiße, aber bewundern tu ich sowas schon vom psychologischen Standpunkt. )
So und jetzt wer schmeisst den ersten Stein. 

Also NDA hin oder her ich find den thread lustig mit den ganzen Rechtfertigungen und Gegenargumenten, hätte damals doch lieber Psychologie studieren sollen als Maschinenbau. Überall nur noch Politik politik politik und Geld geld geld , dazwischen irgendwelche Schafe HaHa


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

Muxxer schrieb:


> Und es gibt super viele UserReviews die meist nicht so einseitig sind wie Tests von Redaktionen. Denn da gehts ums Geld bei Redaktionen und sobald es ums Geld geht .... kann sich ja jeder denken, soll aber keine Unterstellung sein, aber sobald Geld im spiel is, is klar das unternehmensschonender Berichtet wird. Die Berichterstatter wollen ja auch was verdienen aber auch glaubhaft bleiben in der Comunity....also is n schmaler Grat den die Jungs da beschreiten.



Da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Computerbase wechselt ständig zwischen AMDBase/Nvidiabase/Intelbase und PCGH wird regelmäßig von beiden Lagern kritisiert, genauso auch Tomshardware, wie der Verantwortliche dort selbst geschrieben hat.
Unternehmensschonend wird eigentlich überhaupt nicht berichtet. Wenn das Produkt nicht überzeugt wird das unverblümt auch so benannt, da kann man die Hand für jede deutschsprachige Redaktion ins Feuer legen.
Userreviews sind meist für Detailinformationen interessant, aber einen umfassenden Vergleich können sie eigentlich sehr selten geben, zudem fließt dort auch sehr oft die eigene, subjektive Meinung mit ein, während Redaktionen regelmäßig die Hardware kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen und daher auch nicht in Versuchung kommen den Kauf der ja Geld gekostet hat, schönzureden.



Muxxer schrieb:


> So und jetzt wer schmeisst den ersten Stein.



Man hätte sicherlich ein angemesseneres Beispiel wählen können.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juni 2018)

Muxxer schrieb:


> Also NDA hin oder her ich find den thread lustig mit den ganzen Rechtfertigungen und Gegenargumenten, hätte damals doch lieber Psychologie studieren sollen als Maschinenbau. Überall nur noch Politik politik politik und Geld geld geld , *dazwischen irgendwelchen Schafe*HaHa


Du meinst sicher unseren Schaffe...

Gruß


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juni 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Heise hat sich hier schlicht und ergreifend vergaloppiert, indem man diesen Satz herausgegriffen hat und die Bedeutung einfach mal ungenau ins Deutsche übersetzt hat und zusätzlich noch in einen falschen Kontext gebracht hat.
> Selbst wenn der Satz so gemeint sein sollte wie Heise das fälschlicherweise gesehen hat, wäre damit immer noch keine Beeinflussung der Testergebnisse möglich, denn man kann immernoch alles schreiben, was man selbst ermittelt bzw. getestet hat.
> 
> Wenn man das nicht dürfte, wäre es in der Tat ein Eingriff in die Pressefreiheit und niemand würde das NDA dann unterzeichnen.



Erstens steht immer noch Aussage gegen Aussage, egal wie oft du das nun noch falsch darstellst. Langsam wird es ermüdend, das ständig richtigzustellen.
Zweitens schützt die Pressefreiheit in erster Linie die Presse vor dem Staat. Privat oder geschäftlich abgeschlossene Knebelverträge haben damit nicht viel zu tun, auch das wurde schon viele Seiten weiter vorne von mir genannt.

Generell ist aber kein Richter, wo kein Kläger ist. Die vermeintliche Logik "es muss ja in Ordnung sein, schließlich wurde es noch nicht einkassiert" zieht nicht.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn das Produkt nicht überzeugt wird das unverblümt auch so benannt, da kann man die Hand für jede deutschsprachige Redaktion ins Feuer legen.
> Userreviews sind meist für Detailinformationen interessant, aber einen umfassenden Vergleich können sie eigentlich sehr selten geben, zudem fließt dort auch sehr oft die eigene, subjektive Meinung mit ein, während Redaktionen regelmäßig die Hardware kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen und daher auch nicht in Versuchung kommen den Kauf der ja Geld gekostet hat, schönzureden.



Und Redaktionen wollen auch künftig die Hardware zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, um die eigene Arbeit überhaupt machen zu können.
Niemand ist vollständig unbelastet.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juni 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher unseren Schaffe...



Du hast jetzt sein Zitat aber verändert und gemäß der Grammatik noch ein n hinzugefügt.



Muxxer schrieb:


> dazwischen irgendwelch*e* Scha*f*e HaHa





Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Erstens steht immer noch Aussage gegen Aussage, egal wie oft du das nun noch falsch darstellst. Langsam wird es ermüdend, das ständig richtigzustellen.



So kann man das sicherlich verklausulieren und polemisieren.
Wenn dir die nun mehrfach ausgiebigen Erklärungen nicht ausreichen um zu verstehen,dass es sich hier eben nicht um einen Eingriff in neutrale Testberichte und Artikel handelt,
dann würde ich vorschlagen du diskutierst diese Erklärungen von PCGH, TomsHardware, CB oder meine und versuchst sie argumentativ zu widerlegen.
Zu Behaupten Aussage stehe gegen Aussage scheint irgendwie der letzte Strohhalm zu sein, das ganze Verschwörungsgerüst noch am Laufen zu halten.

Ich habe dazu einen langen Beitrag verfasst und darauf geachtet, so konstruktiv und sachlich wie möglich zu argumentieren.
Wenn du sagst es stehe Aussage gegen Aussage was "solely benefit" angeht, dann darf ich zudem noch hinzufügen, dass fast jede Redaktion in D, die sich bisher dazu geäußert hat, diese Behauptung und Zuspitzung von Heise kritisieren und sie für klar falsch halten, besonders hinsichtlich einer Vorgabe wie zu berichten ist, da das gegen die Unter Punkt 3 aufgeführten Vereinbarungen zuwiderläuft.
Dazu kommen dann auch noch mehrere US-Redaktionen, inkl. deren Anwaltschaften, siehe unter anderem die Beiträge im 3DC und hier.

Das auf Aussage steht gegen Aussage herunterzubrechen... da macht man es sich wohl ein wenig zu einfach.

Hierzu vielleicht nochmal der Beitrag von Igor(TH).

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - nVidia - Neues generelles nVidia-NDA



> Wer jedoch mal ganz emotionslos in sich geht und die üblichen Heise-Texte mit dem hier so hochgelobten vergleicht, der muss sich bei aller Liebe zum Nichtdetail schon fragen lassen, wie er den plötzlichen Unterschied zwischen beiden Spielarten des Journalismus denn erklären mag. Wenn dieser (im Vergleich zu 99% der anderen Beiträge) wirklich vor Polemik triefende Text Ernst zu nehmen sein soll, dann kann man auch eine fundierte und vollständige Übersetung des GESAMTKONTEXTES verlangen, anhand dessen sich die Rechtsabteilung das besagte Urteil gebildet hat. Dann hätte man es sicher zumindest nachvollziehen können. Aber einfach einen herausgerissenen Satz mit dem verbal eingeläuteten Ende des Journalismus hinzubetonieren und den Besucher dann damit allein stehen zu lassen muss schon gewisse Gründe haben, die man nicht im NDA suchen muss.





			
				Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> Aber kommen wir jetzt zum konkreten Fall. Was Heise unserer Ansicht nach „vergisst“ zu erwähnen, ist der Umstand, dass diese Vereinbarung mehreren Einschränkungen unterliegt.
> 
> *Das NDA bezieht sich nur auf Informationen, die uns Nvidia explizit vorab unter Vertraulichkeit mitteilt.* Allgemein bekannt gewordenen Informationen fallen nicht unter das NDA und über diese dürfen wir, selbst wenn wir sie vorab von Nvidia selbst mitgeteilt bekommen haben, dann auch vorab berichten.
> *Die Vertraulichkeit endet, wenn ein Produkt veröffentlicht wird!* Sobald also beispielsweise eine neue Grafikkarte erscheint, dürfen wir schreiben, was wir wollen.
> ...



In eigener Sache: Stellungnahme zum Nvidia-NDA - ComputerBase



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Und Redaktionen wollen auch künftig die Hardware zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, um die eigene Arbeit überhaupt machen zu können.



Dafür müssen sie aber nicht einem Hersteller in den Hintern kriechen so wie es in deinem Beitrag mitschwingt, sondern berichten je nach Sachlage mal positiv und mal negativ.
Unter anderem auch zu lesen in den Stellungnahmen.
Und ich behaupte sehr wohl dass die Redaktionen dahingehend völlig unbelastet sind, vor allem was die Neutralität der Testergebnisse betrifft.
Niemand lässt sich wegen eines NDAs oder der Lieferung von GPU´s für wohlfeine Berichterstattung prostituieren, da schätzt du die Redaktionen einfach falsch ein.
Und wie soll das auch funktionieren? Nvidia würde sich damit nur selbst ins Knie schießen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (28. Juni 2018)

Da wurde nichts polemisiert. Wir sind  keine Juristen und wenn zwei verschiedene Quellen sich jeweils auf Juristen berufen, diese sich dabei aber widersprechen, müssen wir das erst mal so hinnehmen. Und wenn Redaktionen wie die PCGH darauf verweisen, dass es in ihrer langen NDA-Geschichte nie zu Problemen kam und sie daher weiterarbeiten werden wie bisher, dann kann man das glauben (und das tue ich), es sagt aber halt nichts über die rechtliche Aussagekraft der neuen Regelung aus. Da kann (auch seit Jahrzehnten) alles drinstehen, solange es nicht einmal tatsächlich angefochten wird.
Welche der juristischen Einschätzung tatsächlich der Rechtssprechung entspricht, werden wir aber erst dann erfahren, wenn ein Rechtsstreit stattgefunden hat und abschließend entschieden wurde. Vorher ist es unsinnig davon zu sprechen, eine Seite sei "widerlegt" worden oder habe sich vergaloppiert  wie das hier schon getan wurde.

Davon zu trennen ist aber immer noch, auch da wiederhole ich mich, die Kritik an heises Art der Veröffentlichung. Gerade die Gamestar hat sich da positiv hervorgetan, indem sie sowohl dem NDA  als auch heises Artikel, kritisch gegenüber stand. Das schließt sich durchaus nicht aus.


----------



## Schaffe89 (28. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Da wurde nichts polemisiert. Wir sind  keine Juristen und wenn zwei verschiedene Quellen sich jeweils auf Juristen berufen, diese sich dabei aber widersprechen, müssen wir das erst mal so hinnehmen.



Muss man nicht, da Heise bei dem herausreißen eines Satzes ganz klar die anderen Passagen unterschlägt und somit die Aussage von Heise in dieser Form Unsinn ist.
Dafür muss man übrigens kein Anwalt sein, dafür reicht der gesunde Menschenverstand schon aus.

Ich finde es übrigens sehr schade dass die die Diskussion darüber unterschlägst und die Argumente nicht widerlegst und weiterhin einfach Behauptungen aufstellst.


Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Da kann (auch seit Jahrzehnten) alles drinstehen, solange es nicht einmal tatsächlich angefochten wird.



Dass bei NDA Bruch (Informationen herausgeben, Launchtest zu früh online stellen etc) Konsequenzen drohen, ist doch nichts neues.
Hier kann man sicherlich einen Anwalt zur Rate ziehen, was im Fall der Fälle droht, bisher waren das folgende Konsequenzen:

A) Ausschluss aus dem Sampling
B) Keine Vorabinformationen mehr

Und das ist schon recht unangenehm, und reicht als Druckmittel aus.


Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Welche der juristischen Einschätzung tatsächlich der Rechtssprechung entspricht, werden wir aber erst dann erfahren, wenn ein Rechtsstreit stattgefunden hat und abschließend entschieden wurde. Vorher ist es unsinnig davon zu sprechen, eine Seite sei "widerlegt" worden oder habe sich vergaloppiert  wie das hier schon getan wurde.



Du könntest schon ein bisschen konkreter werden auf was du dich jetzt genau beziehst.
Die Kernaussage von Heise, dieser Passus würde, ich zitiere:



> So heißt es (ins Deutsche übersetzt): "Der Empfänger verwendet vertrauliche Informationen ausschließlich zu Gunsten von Nvidia". Anders ausgedrückt: *Journalisten dürfen nur das schreiben, was Nvidia in den Kram passt. *Damit degradiert Nvidia die unabhängige Presse zu einem Marketing-Instrument.
> 
> Und es geht noch weiter: "Ungeachtet des Ablaufs dieser Vereinbarung erlöschen die Verpflichtungen des Empfängers in Bezug auf jegliche vertrauliche Information fünf Jahre nach dem Datum ihrer Weitergabe an den Empfänger." W*er dieses Nvidia-NDA unterschreibt, muss sich also fünf Jahre lang dem Willen des amerikanischen Herstellers beugen *– veröffentlicht man etwas in dieser Zeit ohne Erlaubnis, droht der Klagehammer.



Das Fettgedruckte zur Folge haben, wurde mehrfach mit dem NDA selbst widerlegt, da Heise hier nur einen Teilaspekt herausgreift, der, ohne ihn jetzt zu  bewerten, gar nicht in die Art der Berichterstattung ob positiv oder negativ beinflussen kann, da sich hier nur auf die Informationen die von Nvidia kommen bezogen wird.
Das wurde hier nun schon zig mal erklärt, aber da von dir keine Widerlegung dessen, was hier unter anderem von Thorsten und  Stellungsnahmen erörtet wurde, kommt, frage ich nochmal:

Wo liegt PCGH, Computerbase, Igor (TH), ich , Thorsten etc.. pp da im Detail nun falsch? Kannst du das bitte kurz skizzieren?



> Davon zu trennen ist aber immer noch, auch da wiederhole ich mich, die Kritik an heises Art der Veröffentlichung.



Nicht nur die *Art* der Veröffentlichung ist das Problem, sondern auch die *Behauptung* von Heise, was diesen Passus "...solely benefit..." angeht und wie dieser in diesem NDA als "Maulkorb" wirken kann, und wie dieser 
für wohlfeine Berichterstattung benutzt werden soll, wenn die weiteren Punkte im NDA dem diametral gegenüber stehen und komplett aushebeln.
 Das NDA regelt, was passiert, wenn man von Nvidia *vorab* vertrauliche Informationen erhält und nicht wie man darüber berichten soll.

Vielleicht sollte man ab da beginnen die Behauptung von Heise mal zu hinterfragen anstatt so zu tun als ob Aussage gegen Aussage stünde.


----------



## DaStash (28. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Natürlich hätte er über seine eigenen Erkenntnisse berichten können. Steht ausdrücklich in 3c: Informationen, die "independently developed by employees of recipient" fallen nicht mehr unter das NDA.


Das ist Deutungssache, wie ich finde. Bin da ja auch nur Leihe aber es liest sich so, dass wenn das vorab als Betriebsgeheimnis deklariert wird eben nicht davon berichtet werden darf. 

Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr das nicht mal von fachkundigem Personal prüfen lasst, dann habt ihr Ruhe und vor allem Gewissheit und könnt dann ggf. recht fundiert eine Gegendarstellung zu heise machen. 

MfG


----------



## Freiheraus (28. Juni 2018)

Ich denke ja, dass die erschöpfenden und mittlerweile inflationären Debatten über mögliche Klagen, faktische Änderungen, etc. durch die NDA nur (noch) Nebenschauplätze sind und Aufmerksamkeit/Kräfte binden bzw. ablenken.  

Nvidia hat mit der NDA ganz klare (unterschwellige/psychologische) Signale gesendet. Das Tempo, der Druckaufbau (nur 2 Tage Zeit zum unterzeichnen; Argumentation: viele Kollegen hätten schon unterschrieben; unverhältnismäßige 5 Jahre Schweigedauer für Informationen), ist fernab von seriösem Verhalten und aufrichtigen Absichten. Frappierend wie wenig reflektiert sich einige Redakteure - nicht zwangsläufig hier, sondern (auch) auf anderen Portalen - geäussert haben und offenbar nicht bemerken wie vereinnahmt sie bereits sind (zum Teil recht erhellend die Art und der Inhalt mancher Aussagen). 

Mir hat eigentlich nur noch eine (Merkel)Phrase ala "Nvidia genießt unser vollstes Vertrauen" gefehlt... manche sind aber auch schon haarscharf daran vorbeigeschrammt. Obwohl hier jedem bewusst sein dürfte, dass das kaum noch zu vermitteln ist, spätestens seit GPP.


----------



## RedVapor (28. Juni 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Achso, du meinst also es wäre klug von AMD wieder blöde Sprüche zu klopfen. Ja, klingt sehr vernünftig, vor allem weil man ja auch eine Alternative zur bevorstehenden Gen von nVidia in der Tasche hat. Nicht.
> 
> Meine Sicht zu diesem NDA: Mag sein, dass es drakonischer Formuliert ist als NDAs anderer Hersteller, mag auch sein dass Journalisten mit harten Konsequenzen gedroht wird, wenn Informationen vorab veröffentlicht werden. Mag auch sein, dass darin steht dass man nicht zu ungunsten von nVidia urteilen darf. Okay. Wie mir scheint haben die meisten Hardware-Magazine und Seiten das NDA unterzeichnet, einge wie Gamestar, PC-Welt und heise nicht.
> Was in solchen NDAs steht, ist allgemein meist sehr rigide und klingt beim Durchlesen hart. Aber sobald es abgelaufen ist und das Produkt am Markt ist, kräht eigentlich kein Hahn mehr danach was darin steht. Ich bezweifle zum Beispiel, dass nVidia ernsthaft erwartet, dass bei einem Test einer neuen Grafikkarte ausschließlich positive Aspekte erwähnt werden. Ich zweifle auch an, dass nVidia bei einem weniger gefälligen Testfazit irgendwelche juristischen Schritte oder Klagen gegen die Tester einreichen wird.
> So ein NDA ist in erster Linie eine Abschreckung und soll Leaks verhindern. Dass man auf Journalisten derartigen Einfluss nehmen und Tests so beeinflussen will, dass nur ein völlig positives Fazit entstehen darf, kann ich mir selbst bei nVidia nicht vorstellen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir einfach, dass diese Sache viel zu sehr hochgekocht wird. Deshalb ist mein Vertrauen in die Seiten und Magazine, die das NDA unterzeichnet haben, auch nicht erschüttert. An der Integrität dieser Seiten und Magazine zu zweifeln, nur weil sie dieses NDA unterzeichnet haben, halte ich auch für voreilig und falsch und nicht zuletzt auch für unfair.



An welches Produkt genau ist das NDA gebunden? Meiner Ansicht nach gobt es ja kein Ablaufdatum da es an kein Konkretes Produkt gebunden ist. Wahrscheinlich wäre es wohl nötig Veröffentlichungen vorab bei NV ein zu reichen um sicher zu gehen dass nix drin steht was unter das NDA fällt.


----------



## Khabarak (28. Juni 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> (a) Ich habe mit NV *vor und nach* dem Heise-Artikel telefoniert. NV war nach dem Artikel zudem extrem angesäuert, weil der Artikel veröffentlicht wurde während  man mit Heise (und anderen) noch über Inhalte und eventuelle  Anpassungen oder Missinterpretationen sprach. Zumal ich das NDA, das  direkt von NV (BdR) kam, den deutschen NV-Vertretern in München zur  Verfügung gestellt habe, da diese es zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht  hatten.




Diesen Teil finde ich besonders spannend.
NV ist angepisst, dass jemand nach der extrem kurzen Antwortfrist was zur NDA veröffentlicht.
Angeblich, weil sie noch mit Heise über Änderungen gesprochen haben.

Da bleiben die Fragen:

1) Weshalb dann die kurze Frist, wenn man eh länger verhandelt?
2) Warum zum Donnerdrummel hatte die deutsche Niederlassung von NV den Text der NDA erst nach ablaufen der Frist - und das auch nur nachdem ein *externer* ihnen den Text gegeben hat?


----------



## DaStash (28. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich denke ja, dass die erschöpfenden und mittlerweile inflationären Debatten über mögliche Klagen, faktische Änderungen, etc. durch die NDA nur (noch) Nebenschauplätze sind und Aufmerksamkeit/Kräfte binden bzw. ablenken.
> 
> Nvidia hat mit der NDA ganz klare (unterschwellige/psychologische) Signale gesendet. Das Tempo, der Druckaufbau (nur 2 Tage Zeit zum unterzeichnen; Argumentation: viele Kollegen hätten schon unterschrieben; unverhältnismäßige 5 Jahre Schweigedauer für Informationen), ist fernab von seriösem Verhalten und aufrichtigen Absichten. Frappierend wie wenig reflektiert sich einige Redakteure - nicht zwangsläufig hier, sondern (auch) auf anderen Portalen - geäussert haben und offenbar nicht bemerken wie vereinnahmt sie bereits sind (zum Teil recht erhellend die Art und der Inhalt mancher Aussagen).
> 
> Mir hat eigentlich nur noch eine (Merkel)Phrase ala "Nvidia genießt unser vollstes Vertrauen" gefehlt... manche sind aber auch schon haarscharf daran vorbeigeschrammt. Obwohl hier jedem bewusst sein dürfte, dass das kaum noch zu vermitteln ist, spätestens seit GPP.


Ich denke nicht das die Redakteure unreflektiert sind aber die Deutung eines solchen Vertragswerkes sollte man im Zweifel und der besteht ja offensichtlich, wenn man sich die Gesamtbeurteilung verschiedener Portale anschaut, entsprechenden Fachkräften überlassen.

MfG


----------



## yojinboFFX (28. Juni 2018)

Ich kann nur dem Monchichi (Freiheraus) beipflichten.Alles Andere sind doch nur Nebenkriegsschauplätze, die nur von Nvidias neuerlichen Einflussnahme auf Hersteller (GPP) und Jornalie(NDA) ablenken!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## DARPA (28. Juni 2018)

Ich lese bei dem Thema immer nur oberflächlich mit (aus diversen Gründen), aber jedes Mal beim Überfliegen hab ich dieses Bild im Kopf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich denke ja, dass die erschöpfenden und mittlerweile inflationären Debatten über mögliche Klagen, faktische Änderungen, etc. durch die NDA nur (noch) Nebenschauplätze sind und Aufmerksamkeit/Kräfte binden bzw. ablenken.
> 
> Nvidia hat mit der NDA ganz klare (unterschwellige/psychologische) Signale gesendet. Das Tempo, der Druckaufbau (nur 2 Tage Zeit zum unterzeichnen; Argumentation: viele Kollegen hätten schon unterschrieben; unverhältnismäßige 5 Jahre Schweigedauer für Informationen), ist fernab von seriösem Verhalten und aufrichtigen Absichten. Frappierend wie wenig reflektiert sich einige Redakteure - nicht zwangsläufig hier, sondern (auch) auf anderen Portalen - geäussert haben und offenbar nicht bemerken wie vereinnahmt sie bereits sind (zum Teil recht erhellend die Art und der Inhalt mancher Aussagen).
> 
> Mir hat eigentlich nur noch eine (Merkel)Phrase ala "Nvidia genießt unser vollstes Vertrauen" gefehlt... manche sind aber auch schon haarscharf daran vorbeigeschrammt. Obwohl hier jedem bewusst sein dürfte, dass das kaum noch zu vermitteln ist, spätestens seit GPP.



Dazu fällt mir zur Auflockerung auch noch was ein:

"NDA´s unter Freunden, das geht gar nicht"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wie bereits angekündigt wollte ich mich noch einmal abschließend (vorerst zumindest) zum Thema NDA äußern. Leider ging das nicht früher, denn auch mein Leben hat Prioritäten. Gestern habe ich einen länger geplanten Besuch bei meinem entfernt wohnenden, kranken Vater gemacht, trotzdem noch nebenbei Telkos gemacht. Ich erwähne das nur, damit ihr nicht glaubt, das Thema wäre mir jetzt egal oder zeitlich gesehen nicht wichtig. Das ist nun wirklich nicht so.

Ein paar einleitende Worte: *Ich kann absolut verstehen, dass ihr beim Anblick so eines NDAs erst einmal zusammenzuckt. *Das habe ich bei meinem ersten NDA auch gemacht. Ich kann einfach nicht erwarten, dass ihr das ähnlich „entspannt“ seht wie ich, denn seit 1997 habe ich so viele NDAs unterschrieben, dass ich schon ziemlich abgehärtet bin. Für euch ist das Neuland und das habe ich unterschätzt. Vor allem, weil ja Heise ja weiter die Auffassung vertritt, dass dieses spezielle NDA zu weit geht (und die vielen anderen vorher nicht). Ich persönlich glaube das nicht (und damit stehe ich auch nicht allein, nur ein Beispiel), viele andere auch nicht. Auch Hardwareluxx hat mittlerweile unterschrieben. Das beeinflusst meine Entscheidung nicht wirklich (die wurde ja viel früher getroffen), ich nehme das aber als Bestätigung. Am Ende ist es eine Frage des Vertrauens. Des Vertrauens PCGH gegenüber Nvidia, der PCGH-Leser gegenüber PCGH usw. Dieses Vertrauen steht jetzt auf dem Prüfstand und alle schauen genau hin – ich am meisten. Wer weiß, ob es so eine Debatte ohne das Nvidia GPP gegeben hätte, das ist aber auch müßig, denn GPP gab es halt. Aber alle, die jetzt NDAs grundlegend hassen: *Ausnahmslos jeder größere Test **eines Produktes **zum Launchtermin oder einer offiziellen News zum Launch **basiert irgendwo auf einem NDA.*

Nachdem ich noch mal mit Nvidia gesprochen habe und auch mit anderen Medien, die NDAs unterschreiben, bleibt es bei der ursprünglichen Entscheidung. Nvidia hat mir mehrfach versichert, dass sich die NDAs der letzten zehn Jahren nicht verändert haben und dass sich auch der Praxis nichts ändert. *Da nehme ich Nvidia beim Wort und verspreche hiermit öffentlich, dass ich beim ersten Anzeichen, dass das nicht so ist, das NDA aufkündige. *Dieses Versprechen gilt nicht nur für Nvidia, denn ich erwarte, dass in Zukunft auch NDAs anderer Hersteller leaken und wir ähnliche Diskussionen haben werden. Konkret war jetzt die Entscheidung, ob die PCGH-Leser aus erster Hand und vor allem zeitnah Infos und einen Test zur kommenden GPU-Generation haben werden oder nicht. Auch wenn es beim NDA und bei den Gesprächen mit keiner Silbe um neue GPU-Generationen ging, das kann sich ja jeder selbst zusammenreimen.

Um noch einmal zur Einleitung zu kommen: *Ich weiß jetzt, wie wichtig das Thema NDA für euch ist*, das hat die Diskussion gezeigt. Ich werde also etwas ausarbeiten, um Artikel, die auf NDAs basieren, künftig transparenter zu gestalten. Damit ihr zumindest ungefähr seht, was Bestandteil des NDAs war. Die NDA-Vereinbarungen werde ich nicht leaken, aber ich werde versuchen, so transparent wie möglich zu sein.

Der Thread kann gerne noch etwas offen bleiben, aber wenn absehbar ist, dass die weitere Diskussion keine neuen Argumente bringt, kann es sein, dass wir den Thread vorerst abschließen werden. Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich nicht 24/7 in diesem Thread aufpassen kann. Jetzt wollen wir gleich unser Office aufräumen, so richtig. Nach acht Jahren wird es Zeit. Nein, hat nichts mit dem Nvidia-NDA zu tun.


----------



## DaStash (28. Juni 2018)

Super Transparenz Thilo, dass ist erst einmal gut.  Habt ihr das dennoch einmal von einem Anwalt für Vertragsrecht gegenprüfen lassen, bzw. habt ihr das noch vor?

MfG


----------



## Schaffe89 (28. Juni 2018)

Einfach nur Top, wie ihr mit dem Thema umgeht, kann man nicht genug Respekt davor haben!



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Nvidia hat mit der NDA ganz klare (unterschwellige/psychologische) Signale gesendet. Das Tempo, der Druckaufbau (nur 2 Tage Zeit zum unterzeichnen; Argumentation: viele Kollegen hätten schon unterschrieben;



Eigentlich haben sie das nicht, das sind nur Verschwörungstheorien die im Eifer des Gefechts aufgekommen sind, basierend drauf, dass der gemeine Leser nichts mit NDAs am Hut hat.
Fährst du heute auf eine Messe dann musst du innerhalb von ein paar Minuten ein NDA am Eingang unterschreiben und hast überhaupt keine Zeit das zu prüfen...
Zudem sind solche Fristen für das NDA durchaus üblich, es macht aber auch nichts, wenn du es erst später losschickst, Hardwareluxx hat es erst heute unterschrieben.
Wenn also nur 2 Tage Zeit gewesen wären, dann ginge das gar nicht.


Freiheraus schrieb:


> unverhältnismäßige 5 Jahre Schweigedauer für Informationen), ist fernab von seriösem Verhalten und aufrichtigen Absichten. Frappierend wie wenig reflektiert sich einige Redakteure - nicht zwangsläufig hier, sondern (auch) auf anderen Portalen - geäussert haben und offenbar nicht bemerken wie vereinnahmt sie bereits sind (zum Teil recht erhellend die Art und der Inhalt mancher Aussagen).



Es gibt keine 5 Jahre Schweigedauer für Informationen bezüglich eines Launches, Produkte oder Infos, das ist wie bereits erläutert ein allgemeines NDA, das mehrere Launches und Informationen eines Längeren Zeitraums mit einschließt und abdeckt, die einzelnen NDAs gelten natürlich nicht für 5 Jahre...
Damit spart man sich Arbeit und Aufwand. 
Wie kann man das denn eigentlich nicht verstehen?



			
				Hardwareluxx schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben mit NVIDIA über die Intention hinter einem solch „allgemeinen“ NDA gesprochen, denn üblicherweise deckt ein NDA ein konkretes Produkt ab. Das ist hier nicht der Fall und sorgte bei uns für ein paar Bauchschmerzen. Allerdings sei an dieser Stelle angemerkt, dass beiden Seiten jederzeit und einseitig das NDA aufkündigen können. Alle Informationen, die NVIDIA im Zeitraum der Gültigkeit genannt hat, verbleiben allerdings fünf Jahre in einer Verschwiegenheit-Vereinbarung. *Das NDA ist aber keinesfalls fünf Jahre gültig, sondern schränkt Confidential Information nur maximal so lange ein. Da ein Produkt üblicherweise aber innerhalb weniger Wochen auf den Markt gebracht wird, entfällt dies somit auch in diesem Zeitraum.*





> *Aus Sicht von NVIDIA hat ein solch allgemeines NDA den Vorteil, dass sie nicht für jedes Produkt wieder einzeln die Verschwiegenheitserklärung der beteiligten Presse einholen müssen. Es macht die Logistik für NVIDIA einfacher. Davon kann man nun halten was man will, ändert aber nichts am eigentlichen Inhalt der Vereinbarung. Zudem hätten wir wohl unter Angabe jedes einzelnen Produktes auch die einzelnen NDAs jeweils unterzeichnen müssen.*





> Frappierend wie wenig reflektiert sich einige Redakteure - nicht zwangsläufig hier, sondern (auch) auf anderen Portalen - geäussert haben und offenbar nicht bemerken wie vereinnahmt sie bereits sind (zum Teil recht erhellend die Art und der Inhalt mancher Aussagen).



Frappierend ist eher, wie leicht man dazu bereit ist jeden Unsinn herauszuhauen ohne vorher mal ein bisschen zu überlegen.
Nur weil Nvidia etwas macht, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass alles schlecht ist.


----------



## DaStash (28. Juni 2018)

Für alle Interessierten:
#heiseshow live: NDAs – Maulkorbe fur Journalisten oder notwendiges Werkzeug? |
    heise online

MfG


----------



## Khabarak (28. Juni 2018)

In meinen Augen habt ihr eine Zulieferer NDA unterschrieben.

Die Diskussion in der Heise Show  spiegelt meine Erfahrungen ziemlich gut wider.
In diesem Fall hat auch der Anwalt von Gamers Nexus da sehr naiv argumentiert. 

Selbst als Zulieferer unterschreibt man nicht ganz so einfach eine solche NDA.
Erst recht nicht mit einer Vorlaufzeit von 2 Tagen.


----------



## Chatstar (28. Juni 2018)

Mein Fazit der Diskussion hier:

Erstaunlich wie viel Rückhalt und Zustimmung Nvidia von einigen Usern hier immer und immer wieder erhält. Das ist mir ziemlich unverständlich, wo dort die Motivation liegt?

Ein Kundenorientiertes Unternehmen geht anders, aber gut, was soll man machen ...


----------



## Philairflow (28. Juni 2018)

Wow was ist hier los? Eine User News mit über 50.000 Hits?!?!

Ohne jetzt näher darauf einzugehen, ich will an meinem freien Tag sicher kein NDA lesen: Nvidia muss nach GPP anscheinend einiges wieder gut machen. Zurecht!

Ansonsten würde so ein Thread nicht so explodieren und so rege diskutiert werden.



Mein Vorschlag für Nvidia:

- Die GPU Preise etwas nach unten

- 8GB RAM in der Mittelklasse

- Profitreiber für Titanen

- Freesync unterstützen

Ich persönlich hätte GPP dann vergessen und würde mir eine Jensen Huang Knuddelpuppe kaufen


----------



## Chatstar (28. Juni 2018)

Mein Vorschlag:

Zerschlagung der Unternehmung Nvidia hin zu einer Non Profit Organisation!

Neuer CEO: schaffe89


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Zerschlagung der Unternehmung Nvidia hin zu einer Non Profit Organisation!
> 
> Neuer CEO: schaffe89


 Eines ist doch klar: in unsrer schönen Welt geht es immer nur um`s Geld. Leider, egal wer da nun auf dem Chefsessel einer xbeliebigen Firma sitzt...

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2018)

Ich danke der "grauen Eminenz" erstmal für das Statement und werde PCGH und ihren Tests im allgemeinen mein Vertrauen weiterhin schenken. Ich hoffe letzteres wird nicht ausgenutzt, zudem habe ich auch gar nicht die Möglichkeit, die Mittel und *den Willen* eigene Tests von Hardware (die mich interessiert) durchzuführen.

In dem Sinne glaube ich einfach mal das Beste und harre ich der Dinge die da weiterhin auf uns Nerds zukommen werden. Euer Face...

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Juni 2018)

SKYNET-1 schrieb:


> 1. es gehts ums prinzip SOEIN!! NDA nicht zu unterschreiben, wie schon die HWL redaktion sagte, so ein NDA ist komplett unüblich und unterscheided sich massgeblich von einer normnalen NDA.
> aber schon recht, ihr habt auch nur bis zum türgriff gedacht und nicht bis auf die strasse....



Hardwareluxx hat sehr wohl unterschrieben und das unterscheidet sich eben nicht wirklich von allen anderen NDAs: [News] Heise.de: "Nvidia-NDA als Maulkorb für Journalisten" - Seite 8


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (28. Juni 2018)

Philairflow schrieb:


> Wow was ist hier los? Eine User News mit über 50.000 Hits?!?!



Nicht nur das, NVidia dürfte von so ziemlich jeder größeren deutschen Hardware-Redaktion kritische Nachfragen bezüglich des NDA und der öffentlichen Reaktion darauf bekommen haben. Zusammen mit dem großen Echo unter den Lesern dürfte das hoffentlich ein Schuss vor den Bug gewesen sein, der ihnen - wie schon beim GPP zeigt - dass sie sich immer noch nicht alles erlauben können.

In dieser Hinsicht hat heise mit der Veröffentlichung alles richtig gemacht.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hardwareluxx hat sehr wohl unterschrieben und das unterscheidet sich eben nicht wirklich von allen anderen NDAs: [News] Heise.de: "Nvidia-NDA als Maulkorb für Journalisten" - Seite 8



"Wir haben mit NVIDIA über die Intention hinter einem solch „allgemeinen“ NDA gesprochen, denn üblicherweise deckt ein NDA ein konkretes Produkt ab. Das ist hier nicht der Fall und sorgte bei uns für ein paar Bauchschmerzen." klingt für mich aber gar nicht so normal, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Und dass sich so ziemlich jede Redaktion zu einer oder sogar mehreren Stellungnahmen genötigt sah, passt auch nicht so recht zum ganz gewöhnlichen NDA.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Juni 2018)

Decrypter schrieb:


> PCGH_Torsten schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nvidia kann keine öffentlich zugänglichen Informationen als Geschäftsgeheimnis deklarieren. Das Bekanntes nicht unter das NDA fällt, steht sogar (Ich wiederhole mich) ausdrücklich im NDA drin.
> ...



Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Eine Information ist dann öffentlich bekannt, wenn sie öffentlich bekannt ist. Da gibt es nichts zu deuten, zu diskutieren oder zu erklären.



> Gibt es jetzt aber eine Anfrage von irgendeiner Redaktion zu diesem Thema, dann könnte Nvidia dieses bestätigen, aber gleichzeitig mit Verweis auf das unterschriebene NDA das als Betriebsgeheimnis deklarieren. Dann war es das und jede Redaktion, die dieses NDA unterschrieben hat, dürfte darüber nicht berichten, da Betriebsgeheimnis. Diejenigen, die das NDA nicht unterschrieben haben, würden dann hierzu erst gar keine Informationen bekommen.



Auch das ist falsch. Eine Information, die von einer Redaktion an Nvidia herangetragen wird, kann nicht unter ein NDA fallen, dass von Nvidia mitgeteilte Informationen betrifft und diese Information kann auch kein Betriebsgeheimnis sein.




DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist Deutungssache, wie ich finde. Bin da ja auch nur Leihe aber es liest sich so, dass wenn das vorab als Betriebsgeheimnis deklariert wird eben nicht davon berichtet werden darf.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr das nicht mal von fachkundigem Personal prüfen lasst, dann habt ihr Ruhe und vor allem Gewissheit und könnt dann ggf. recht fundiert eine Gegendarstellung zu heise machen.
> 
> MfG



Wir sehen keinen Unklarheiten, die wir klären lassen müssten. Ob Thilo trotzdem in einen Anwalt investiert, um einen interessanten Artikel draus zu machen, muss er beantworten. Leider schreiben nur wenige Juristen so, dass man nach der zweiten Zeile noch wach ist. 

Deine Einschätzung ist übrigens nicht falsch: *Wenn* Nvidia die 3,5+0,5-GiB-Situation vorab 1.000den NDA-Nehmern kommuniziert und als Betriebsgeheimnis bezeichnet hätte, dann hätten wir die Information von Nvidia auch nach Launch nicht verwerten dürfen.
Stattdessen hätte es noch vor dem GTX-970-Launch ein Dutzend Leaks gegeben, über die wir berichtet hätten ("XY sagt: GTX 970 hat ..." ist ein Artikel über XY, keine NDA-verletzten Weitergabe von Nvidia-Informationen über die GTX 970 ). Zum Launch (und nicht Wochen danach) hätten wir dann ausführliche Benchmarks mit Spielen zwischen 3,25 und 4,25 GiB Speicherauslastung präsentieren können. Und nach dem Launch hätte Nvidia weder einen "Marketing Fehler" heucheln noch Treiberoptimierungen versprechen oder sonstige Schadensbegrenzung betreiben können, sondern zu dem "Betriebsgeheimnis" schweigen müssen.
Klingt nach einem großen Schaden für PCGH und einem echten Gewinn für Nvidia.


----------



## Arkintosz (28. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> *Wenn* Nvidia die 3,5+0,5-GiB-Situation vorab 1.000den NDA-Nehmern kommuniziert und als Betriebsgeheimnis bezeichnet hätte, dann hätten wir die Information von Nvidia auch nach Launch nicht verwerten dürfen.



Stimmt aus meiner Sicht nicht. Ich habe mir das NDA durchgelesen und eigentlich ist die Sachlage ziemlich eindeutig:
Weil das aktuelle Nvidia-NDA, um das es geht, 5 Jahre lang gilt, dürft Ihr das zitierte ab jetzt nicht mehr. Mit der Unterschrift habt Ihr Euch total kastriert - für fünf Jahre! Kein Wunder, dass man es innerhalb von 2 Tagen überhastet unterschreiben sollte - in der Zeit hetzt kaum jemand zum Anwalt.

Normalerweise läuft ein NDA an einem bestimmten Datum ab, oft einen Tag nachdem z.B. die Karte oder CPU oder sonstwas vorgestellt wurde. Nach dem Ablauf ist die Info nicht mehr confidential. Dann dürfen alle Inhalte, die im Bezug auf das NDA vom Hersteller mitgeteilt wurden und unter Verschluss gehalten wurden, auch verwertet und veröffentlicht werden.

Sollte Nvidia Sch*** bauen, können sie Euch von jetzt an einfach die Infos unter dem unterschriebenen NDA zukommen lassen und dann könnt ihr sie nur noch zum Vorteil von Nvidia benutzen, bis das NDA in 5 Jahren abgelaufen ist. Da Ihr ohne Artikel nicht überleben könnt, könnt Ihr also nur noch schreiben, wie toll Nvidia ist, während sie irgendwelche krummen Dinger drehen. Dann wird vielleicht Heise als einziges Presseunternehmen in der Lage sein, Inhalte zu liefern, falls sie sie zugespielt bekommen.

Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt mal Klick macht und ein Licht auf geht...
Allerdings habe ich die Hoffnung, dass es rechtswidrig ist und man die Unterschrift nachträglich anfechten kann.


----------



## seahawk (28. Juni 2018)

Schlimm wie hier gegen den Whistleblower Stimmung gemacht wird.


----------



## defender197899 (28. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mir das Heise Video angekuckt und muß sagen  ,wie kann man so ein Blanko Schein unterschreiben   erst recht nach dem GPP Skandal .


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Heise Video angekuckt und muß sagen  ,wie kann man so ein Blanko Schein unterschreiben   erst recht nach dem GPP Skandal .



War es denn interessant? Wollte es mir evtl. auch mal nachher anschauen.


----------



## defender197899 (28. Juni 2018)

Ja siebeschreiben wie die bisherigen NDA aussahen  und das die speziell auf ein Produkt gemünzt waren  und einer von Golem war  per Video zugeschaltet .  Sie vermuten das  Lederjacke wohl nach der GPP Veröffentlichung so verärgert war das  Nvidia deshalb mit nem neuen NDA daherkommt  , so das GPP2 ( als Beispiel ) den testern bekanntgegeben wird sie aber nie drüber  sprechen  oder schreiben dürfen . Für mich klingt das, bei dem was Nvidia die letzten Monate abgezogen hat sehr pausibel ,man will lieber Infuencer als kritische Journalisten.  Was wäre so schlimm dran wen die  großen Medien  ihre Testkarten eher selber kaufen  als sich so von einem hersteller an die Kette legen zu lassen.


----------



## Chatstar (28. Juni 2018)

sehr enttäuschend... 

also sind fast alle Redaktionen eingeknickt.... wenigstens ist auf heise noch verlass,

und diese ganzen mündlichen nebenabsprachen sind völlig irrelevant, es zählt nur das was auch im NDA steht und wie das auslegt wird, entscheidet letztendlich der Richter.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Eine Information ist dann öffentlich bekannt, wenn sie öffentlich ...



Danke fürs Feedback aus erster Hand. Leider spielt das für den Thread keine Rolle. Ich kann aber bestätigen, es ist gut leserlich und in einer verständlichen Form geschrieben, bei Nichtbeachtung trifft dich also keine Schuld.

Verschwörungstheorien sind eben einfach geiler als Realität, ihr verdammten Bilderberger @ PCGH.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (28. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> War es denn interessant? Wollte es mir evtl. auch mal nachher anschauen.



Ich finde es interessant. Es wird zum Beispiel darauf eingegangen, welche NDAs angeblich sonst bei ihnen auf dem Tisch landen und wieso es keine Absprache mit anderen Redaktionen gab.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Ist er nicht. GPP sollte uns warnung genug sein  , ich glaube das Nvidia  GPP2.0 dursetzen möchte und  alle so zum Schweigen verpflichtet.



Aber ist so eine Denkweise nicht auch arg kurz gedacht ? 

Wie oft kauft man denn Produkte von Marken von denen man sich betrogen fühlt? Muss man sich da nicht selbst hinterfragen? 

Einfach mal Alle zum Stillschweigen verpflichten, schön wär's...

Dank des Internets wohl ein  Wunschtraum.

GN8


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (28. Juni 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber ist so eine Denkweise nicht auch arg kurz gedacht ?
> 
> Wie oft kauft man denn Produkte von Marken von denen man sich betrogen fühlt? Muss man sich da nicht selbst hinterfragen?



Der Kunde (inklusive mir) ist leider vergesslich und dumm. Oder wie erklärst du dir den aktuellen Marktanteil von NVidia trotz des Speicherskandals?


----------



## defender197899 (28. Juni 2018)

Nvidia hat halt den Vorteil das sie zur zeit  die besseren Chips bauen  und 65 % Marktanteil und extrem viele Fanboys  die sie sich dazu erzogen haben.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Der Kunde (inklusive mir) ist leider vergesslich und dumm. Oder wie erklärst du dir den aktuellen Marktanteil von NVidia trotz des Speicherskandals?



Ich glaube tatsächlich,  es liegt daran, dass es nur die Mittelklasse erwischt hat. Die ärgern sich nur nicht doch gleich die 980 genommen zu haben. Käufer der 980 oder ti wurden effektiv nicht beschissen. 

Ich denke ein Teil hat sich dann AMD zugewandt, ein anderer Teil wählt beim nächsten mal gleich das größere Modell.

Wie viele unzufriedene Nutzer wirklich den Hersteller wechseln ist letztlich auch vom Line-Up der Konkurrenz abhängig. Vor 2 Jahren sah es auch da nicht rosig aus, dafür waren Vega Karten auch später noch zu rar.

Wenn ich nicht irre kam die 970 doch grad zwischen der r9 290 und r9 390. Rückblickend verdammt gut positioniert. Zwischen ner 480 oder 580 hätte die 970 nie so eingeschlagen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Für alle Interessierten:
> #heiseshow live: NDAs – Maulkorbe fur Journalisten oder notwendiges Werkzeug? |
> heise online
> 
> MfG



Also interessant war es auf jeden Fall.
Ich kann im Nachgang eigentlich beide Argumentationsketten nachvollziehen.

*Fest steht für mich:*
-Der Zeitraum von zwei Tagen der anberaumt wurde ist eine Frechheit seitens Nvidia.
-Die Formulierungen auf nicht einmal zwei Seiten sind derart allgemein gehalten ohne das kritische Aspekte,ja noch nicht mal das eigentliche Produkt konkret spezifiziert sind.
-Eine NDA logischerweise erst dann Zahn auf Zahn geht, wenn sich beide Seiten überworfen haben.
-Der Zeitraum der von Nvidia dort festgehalten wird, völlig unsinnig und nicht nachvollziehbar ist.
-Das ganze eine Reaktion auf die GPP Veröffentlichungen ist. 
-Ich so etwas im privaten wie auch geschäftlichen Bereich nie unterschreiben würde.
-Ich nicht glaube dass die Berichterstattung von PCGH jetzt direkt davon negativ beeinflusst wird.


Es ist ja schön und gut, wenn man dann trotzdem aus öffentlich gewordenen Beiträgen zitieren darf, aber gerade im Falle GPP lag ja nichts direkt beweiskräftig auf dem Tisch. Was passiert also wenn man eine *NDA wie diese unterschrieben hat*, ein Leak stattfindet der dies aber nicht klar Beweist wie im Falle GPP und sich Nvidia dann relativ geschickt mit einer Flucht nach vorne an die Unterzeichner der NDA wendet, diese *teilweise über das Thema aufklärt* und das Vertragswerk zwischen sich in den Herstellern als Geschäftsgeheimnis deklariert.
Nvidia muss dabei ja auch keine vollständige Aufklärung durchführen, ein gewitzter PR´ler oder ein Rechtsanwalt könnte gezielte Informationen raus picken die dienlich sind eine ordentliche Berichtserstattung zu dem Thema zu einem Mienenfeld verkommen zu lassen.

Hinzu kommt dass der Vertragspartner, der ja eigentlich sinnigerweise *Informationen zu den Umständen erhalten* hat, diese nicht konkret publizieren darf sonder lediglich zur* "Einordnung"* ohne konkrete Nennung verwenden darf. Wer aber spezifiziert in einem solchen Fall dann Wahrheit von Gerücht? Der Journalist hat zwar Informationen zum, in diesem Beispiel, GPP erhalten, aber *das eigentliche Vertragswerk steht Ihm trotzdem nicht offen.*
Er befindet sich also in einer ungünstigen Lage, er darf Spekulationen dazu kaum oder nur in gewissen Bahnen kommentieren wenn er nicht gegen die NDA verstoßen möchte.

Nun hat der Journalist aber das Glück und Ihm wird der eigentlich Vertrag zugespielt, er hat aber im Vorfeld bereits Informationen von seinem Vertragspartner erhalten und dieser hat das Vertragswerk zum Geschäftsgeheimnis erklärt. *Was macht der Journalist dann mit seinem tollen, neuen Informationen?*

Veröffentlicht er diese, auszugsweise oder vollumfänglich?Kann er eigentlich nicht, sein Partner hat Ihm in Vertrauen mitgeteilt das er dies als Geschäftsgeheimnis ansieht.
Das kündigen der NDA spielt zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Rolle mehr, die Informationen sind im Vorfeld eingegangen.

Man könnte noch Bande spielen und den Leak den man erhalten hat, jemand anderen zuspielen, macht aber wenig Sinn für ein Presseerzeugnis. Man könnte es Geschickt nutzen und nach klarer Abwägung teile publizieren die man als nicht angreifbar vom Vertragspartner erachtet. Dies würde dem Vertragspartner aber überhaupt nicht gefallen, *selbst wenn rechtliche Konsequenzen ausbleiben könnte der Vertragspartner dies schlicht als Vertrauensbruch werten* und allein dass würde eine Redaktion schon wohl überlegt nur ungern eingehen.




-


----------



## DaStash (29. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir sehen keinen Unklarheiten, die wir klären lassen müssten. Ob Thilo trotzdem in einen Anwalt investiert, um einen interessanten Artikel draus zu machen, muss er beantworten. Leider schreiben nur wenige Juristen so, dass man nach der zweiten Zeile noch wach ist.


 Das ist schade, dann hätte man Klarheit. Hat Computec als Hauptverleger nicht die Kapazitäten dafür?


> Deine Einschätzung ist übrigens nicht falsch: *Wenn* Nvidia die 3,5+0,5-GiB-Situation vorab 1.000den NDA-Nehmern kommuniziert und als Betriebsgeheimnis bezeichnet hätte, dann hätten wir die Information von Nvidia auch nach Launch nicht verwerten dürfen.
> Stattdessen hätte es noch vor dem GTX-970-Launch ein Dutzend Leaks gegeben, über die wir berichtet hätten ("XY sagt: GTX 970 hat ..." ist ein Artikel über XY, keine NDA-verletzten Weitergabe von Nvidia-Informationen über die GTX 970 ). Zum Launch (und nicht Wochen danach) hätten wir dann ausführliche Benchmarks mit Spielen zwischen 3,25 und 4,25 GiB Speicherauslastung präsentieren können. Und nach dem Launch hätte Nvidia weder einen "Marketing Fehler" heucheln noch Treiberoptimierungen versprechen oder sonstige Schadensbegrenzung betreiben können, sondern zu dem "Betriebsgeheimnis" schweigen müssen.


Wenn nur NDA Unterzeichner vorab HW bekommen, dann müsste ja einer davon sich nicht an die NDA halten, wenn das geleakt wird, da Nichtunterschreiber doch kein Sample vorab erhalten?!?  Also ich weiß nicht, hört sich schon ein wenig nach der Einschätzung von Heise an.


> Klingt nach einem großen Schaden für PCGH und einem echten Gewinn für Nvidia.


Das könnte es oder woher sollten die leaks "vorab" kommen, wenn nicht von einem NDA Bruch? Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen wollen. Realistisch wäre es also erst im Nachinein nach release davon zu erfahren und da ist die erste und relevante Berichterstattung der first day medien durch.

Wie gesagt, ich will euch gar nicht absprechen Recht zu haben und zu behalten jedoch steht das im Widerspruch zu der Analyse von Rechtsanwälten und denen müsste man wegen ihrem knowhow an der Stelle mehr Gehör und Vertrauen schenken, weshalb für mich eine nochmalige Prüfung durch einen weiteren Rechtsanwalt eigentlich nur logisch wäre, zur Bestätigung eurer oder derer Interpretation. 

MfG


----------



## hugo-03 (29. Juni 2018)

heise legt nach im Talk YouTube


----------



## Khabarak (29. Juni 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber ist so eine Denkweise nicht auch arg kurz gedacht ?
> 
> Wie oft kauft man denn Produkte von Marken von denen man sich betrogen fühlt? Muss man sich da nicht selbst hinterfragen?
> 
> ...



Einige Beispiele gehen natürlich zu weit - wie z.B. die Annahme, man dürfe überhaupt nicht mehr darüber berichten, wenn eine beschnittene Version eine Grafikkarte erscheint - siehe 1060 3GB. 
Das steht so ja alles in den technischen Daten, kann also berichtet und kritisiert werden.

Schau dir die Heise Show an. 
Dort kommen die etwas vertrackteren Beispiele.
Wenn Nvidia z.B. die Redaktion über ein GPP 2.0 informiert, darf die Redaktion so lange nicht darüber schreiben, wie es nicht in der Öffentlichkeit ist - und selbst wenn darf die Redaktion dann keine neuen Informationen zu dem Programm nennen, die nicht schon öffentlich bekannt sind.
Da das ganze von Nvidia als Geschäftsgeheimnis gewertet wird, läuft die NDA darauf auch nie ab.
So kann Nvidia sehr effektiv Schadensbegrenzung betreiben und hat eine legale Möglichkeit, die leaker bzw. Redaktionen zu verklagen, die mehr sagen, als im allerersten Leak zu sehen ist.
Der erste Leaker ist dann natürlich komplett isoliert und darf sich dann auch gleich mal vor Gericht verantworten, sofern er die hier diskutierte NDA unterschrieben hat.


Wie so oft sind hier die Nuancen entscheidend. 
In der Heise Show gehen sie auch sehr deutlich auf die verschiedenen Aspekte ein - und auch auf die Vorwürfe, die gegen Heise selbst erhoben wurden.
Und Georg Schnurer und Co. sind jetzt nicht gerade Frischlinge auf ihrem Gebiet.

U.A. ist die NDA zwischen den Repräsentanten zweier Firmen - das heißt, bei Heise wäre die komplette Heise Gruppe betroffen. 
Wenn PCGH nicht als eigene Firma gilt, ist Computec da mit am Wickel.
Ganz Computec - und das nach einer Unterschrift von einer Person, von der alle anderen nicht mal wissen müssen.


----------



## defender197899 (29. Juni 2018)

was mich sehr erstaunte war das  Nvidia  mit Heise bisher nur mündliche NDA hatte   wo es abber immer um ein spezielles produkt  und einen vereinbarten zeitraum  ging. 
Wenn das bei allen Testern so war  frag ich mich warum  man dann jetzt wie Lemminge  einfach so was unterschreibt .
Ich kann auch absolut nicht verstehen  das die Unterzeichner fast alle  mit dem Finger auf Heise zeigen  und sich  nur rausreden wollen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> was mich sehr erstaunte war das  Nvidia  mit Heise bisher nur mündliche NDA hatte   wo es abber immer um ein spezielles produkt  und einen vereinbarten zeitraum  ging.
> Wenn das bei allen Testern so war  frag ich mich warum  man dann jetzt wie Lemminge  einfach so was unterschreibt .
> Ich kann auch absolut nicht verstehen  das die Unterzeichner fast alle  mit dem Finger auf Heise zeigen  und sich  nur rausreden wollen.



Die Aussage hat mich auch überrascht.
Das Fallbeispiel 970 und Speicher finde ich jetzt im Bezug auf das NDA nicht so  interessant, das Beispiel GPP wiederum ist genau das was Nvidia in Zukunft mit so etwas abdecken möchte.

Hier geht es nicht um Benchmarks oder technische Spezifikationen, hier geht es um Interna von Nvidia die man bestmöglich kontrollieren möchte um Imageverlust zu vermieden wie beim GPP, der einen dazu zwingt seine Programme zu ändern.

Das GPP war ein Tiefschlag für Nvidia, es ist einem einzigen Journalisten zu verdanken dass dies raus gekommen ist! Das muss man vor Augen haben. Wäre dieser unter einer solchen NDA gewesen, dann wäre NVIDIA GARANTIERT gegen Ihn vorgegangen.


----------



## defender197899 (29. Juni 2018)

Genau das ist das Ding , ich bin mir 100% sicher das GPP2.0 kommt  oder schon existiert ,warum sollte Asus sonst an Arez festhalten ,Gigabyte seine Vega auch als Aorus  und MSI ne Gaming X Vega bringen . Ich gehe davon aus das da noch ein Briefing für die Unterschreiber folgt  und so wird nie wieder über das Thema in ihren Publikationen berichtet .


----------



## Arkintosz (29. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Einige Beispiele gehen natürlich zu weit - wie z.B. die Annahme, man dürfe überhaupt nicht mehr darüber berichten, wenn eine beschnittene Version eine Grafikkarte erscheint - siehe 1060 3GB. [...]  Wenn Nvidia z.B. die Redaktion über ein GPP 2.0 informiert, darf die Redaktion so lange nicht darüber schreiben, wie es nicht in der Öffentlichkeit ist - und selbst wenn darf die Redaktion dann keine neuen Informationen zu dem Programm nennen, die nicht schon öffentlich bekannt sind.



Also nach meinem Verständnis ist das kein reines NDA, das heißt, es erlaubt nicht uneingeschränkt die Berichterstattung nachdem die Infos öffentlich wurden.
Erst mal ist das ein Vertrag. Und dass es eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung ist, sieht man eigentlich nur daran, dass man Informationen bis zum Tag X nicht nennen darf. (Und natürlich an Nvidias selbst-gewählter Überschrift)

Aber da steht ja noch mehr: Es steht dort, dass man die Infos fünf Jahre lang nur zu Gunsten von Nvidia nutzen darf und ich sehe keinen Grund, warum dieser Abschnitt nach dem Leaken nicht mehr gelten sollte!

Es steht sogar klar und deutlich im nächsten Abschnitt, dass man für das Veröffentlichen von Informationen, die schon geleaked wurden, nicht haftbar gemacht werden kann. Es steht aber speziell nicht dort, dass das auch für die Nutzung zu Ungunsten von Nvidia der Fall wäre.
Also meiner Meinung nach darf man selbst nach dem Öffentlichwerden die Infos nicht gegen Nvidia benutzen, sondern nur zu Gunsten von Nvidia.


----------



## Khabarak (29. Juni 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Also nach meinem Verständnis ist das kein reines NDA, das heißt, es erlaubt nicht uneingeschränkt die Berichterstattung nachdem die Infos öffentlich wurden.
> Erst mal ist das ein Vertrag. Und dass es eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung ist, sieht man eigentlich nur daran, dass man Informationen bis zum Tag X nicht nennen darf. (Und natürlich an Nvidias selbst-gewählter Überschrift)



Eine NDA ist immer eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung.. steht sogar im Namen.

Nur ist das, was Nvidia hier liefert, deutlich mehr mit der NDA für Zulieferer vergleichbar, die Intel nutzt (von Schaffe verlinkt).
Und sie passt auch zu den NDAs, die wir mit Zulieferern benutzen - natürlich nicht im Detail, da unsere deutlich länger sind.
Aber diese Art von Vereinbarung ist bei Entwicklern üblich.


----------



## Arkintosz (29. Juni 2018)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Eine NDA ist immer eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung.. steht sogar im Namen.


Worum es mir nur geht: Wenn man einen Vertrag bekommt, wo drin steht: "Der Unterzeichner erklärt sich zur Verschwiegenheit und überschreibt mir sein Haus." - Dann ist es  halt nur ein Vertrag, der zwar auch eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung beinhaltet, aber eben noch mehr. Ob derjenige, der ihn erstellt hat, das ganze dann NDA nennt, spielt dabei nicht wirklich eine Rolle.

Und so in etwa ist es hier eben auch. Man erklärt quasi: "Ich schweige über die bereitgestellten Informationen, bis sie öffentlich sind..." (Verschwiegenheitserklärung) "... und benutze sie nur zu Gunsten von Nvidia" (eine andere Erklärung.)
Dass zum Beispiel ein Unternehmen mit seinen Zulieferern weitergehende Übereinkünfte trifft, ist ja klar. Die zwei stehen ja in einer direkten Geschäftsbeziehung.


Edit: Nochmal ein ganz extrem krasses Beispiel:
Nehmen wir mal an, Nvidia informiert PCGH heute darüber: "Unsere Turing-Karten sind langsamer als Navi". Dann stimmt mir wohl jeder zu, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt diese Infos noch nicht öffentlich waren - kann ja keiner wissen. Das heißt, sie fallen unter das "NDA" und PCGH darf sie weder veröffentlichen, noch zu Nvidias Ungunsten nutzen.
Und nehmen wir an, Turing launcht am 20. Oktober. Sodass jeder benchen kann, und sehen kann, wie schnell die Karten sind. Dann sagen wir mal, AMD würde Navi im nächsten Juni launchen.

Was wäre jetzt, wenn PCGH im Juni 2019 schreiben möchte, dass Turing langsamer ist als Navi? - Nvidia hätte ihnen diese Infos unter dem NDA zukommen lassen und im Vertrag steht, dass sie sie nur zu Gunsten von Nvidia verwenden dürfen - davon, dass die Regel irgendwann während der Vertragslaufzeit verfällt, steht nichts drin.
Meiner Meinung nach wäre das Vertragsbruch.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (29. Juni 2018)

Ich bin ja selbst kritisch, aber das Beispiel ist zu sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Eine solche Info hat NVidia erstens ohne Industriespionage oder Leaks gar nicht und zweitens lässt sie sich durch einfache Benchmarks jederzeit selbst generieren, fällt danach also nicht mehr unter das NDA.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Worum es mir nur geht: Wenn man einen Vertrag bekommt, wo drin steht: "Der Unterzeichner erklärt sich zur Verschwiegenheit und überschreibt mir sein Haus." - Dann ist es  halt nur ein Vertrag, der zwar auch eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung beinhaltet, aber eben noch mehr. Ob derjenige, der ihn erstellt hat, das ganze dann NDA nennt, spielt dabei nicht wirklich eine Rolle.
> 
> Und so in etwa ist es hier eben auch. Man erklärt quasi: "Ich schweige über die bereitgestellten Informationen, bis sie öffentlich sind..." (Verschwiegenheitserklärung) "... und benutze sie nur zu Gunsten von Nvidia" (eine andere Erklärung.)
> Dass zum Beispiel ein Unternehmen mit seinen Zulieferern weitergehende Übereinkünfte trifft, ist ja klar. Die zwei stehen ja in einer direkten Geschäftsbeziehung.
> ...



Das denke ich nicht, solche Sachen werden meines Erachtens nicht von der NDA gedeckt. Technische Aspekte und Leistungsdaten sind ja für jeden nachvollziehbar, auch argumentativ könnte Nvidia da wenig gegen machen. Mit was für einer Argumentation sollten sie z.B. gegenüber PCGh da auftreten. So dämlich sind die nicht.

Man muss sich vor Augen halten dass da Profis am Werk sind, sowohl im Bezug auf PR, wie auch in Bezug auf Recht.


----------



## Arkintosz (29. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Ich bin ja selbst kritisch, aber das Beispiel ist zu sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Eine solche Info hat NVidia erstens ohne Industriespionage oder Leaks gar nicht


Naja, wenn Turing bald kommt, kann es nur ein verbessertes 14/16nm-Verfahren sein (12nm oder wie sie das nennen wollen) und da Navi höchstwahrscheinlich in 7nm kommt, sollte man mit einfachem 1 und 1 zusammenzählen zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass Turing nicht schneller als Navi ist - jedenfalls nicht das jeweilige Konkurrenzmodell.


Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> und zweitens lässt sie sich durch einfache Benchmarks jederzeit selbst generieren, fällt danach also nicht mehr unter das NDA.


Ok, in dem Fall hast Du vielleicht dann Recht. Darüber habe ich nicht genug nachgedacht. Das ist jetzt tatsächlich ein Fall, wo man nachweisen kann, dass die Grundlage für das, was man schreibt, nicht das gleiche ist, was Nvidia einem vor Monaten mitgeteilt hat.


----------



## Cethegus82 (29. Juni 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Edit: Nochmal ein ganz extrem krasses Beispiel:
> Nehmen wir mal an, Nvidia informiert PCGH heute darüber: "Unsere Turing-Karten sind langsamer als Navi". Dann stimmt mir wohl jeder zu, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt diese Infos noch nicht öffentlich waren - kann ja keiner wissen. Das heißt, sie fallen unter das "NDA" und PCGH darf sie weder veröffentlichen, noch zu Nvidias Ungunsten nutzen.
> Und nehmen wir an, Turing launcht am 20. Oktober. Sodass jeder benchen kann, und sehen kann, wie schnell die Karten sind. Dann sagen wir mal, AMD würde Navi im nächsten Juni launchen.
> 
> ...



Sry, aber das ist kein krasses, sondern ein absolut absurdes und sinnbefreites Beispiel (das absurdiste, was auf den 58 Seiten Diskussion bisher ins Feld geführt wurde).

Konstruiert euch noch nicht jedweden, an den Haaren herbeigezogenen FUD zusammen, nur damit es zu eurem Narrativ passt.

Ich finde z.B. eher die Frage spannend (Igor hat sie gerade bei 3DC ins Feld geführt), was mit diesem allgemeinen NDA rechtlich geschieht, sollten seitens NVIDIA neuere, konkrete (produktbezogene) NDA ergehen...
Wird damit das allgemeine NDA damit konkretisiert, ausgehebelt, punktuell hinfällig? Wofür brauch ich es dann (in diesem angenommenen Falle) überhaupt noch?


----------



## Khabarak (29. Juni 2018)

Cethegus82 schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist kein krasses, sondern ein absolut absurdes und sinnbefreites Beispiel (das absurdiste, was auf den 58 Seiten Diskussion bisher ins Feld geführt wurde).
> 
> Konstruiert euch noch nicht jedweden, an den Haaren herbeigezogenen FUD zusammen, nur damit es zu eurem Narrativ passt.
> 
> ...



Das allgemeine NDA bleibt in Kraft. Mit dem Produkt spezifischen NDA hat Nvidia dann ja nur festgelegt, wann die im spezifischen NDA genannten Informationen dann frei verfügbar sind.
Sobald das geschieht, greift eine der genannten Ausnahmen.


----------



## schmed (29. Juni 2018)

Cethegus82 schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist kein krasses, sondern ein absolut absurdes und sinnbefreites Beispiel (das absurdiste, was auf den 58 Seiten Diskussion bisher ins Feld geführt wurde).
> 
> Konstruiert euch noch nicht jedweden, an den Haaren herbeigezogenen FUD zusammen, nur damit es zu eurem Narrativ passt.
> 
> ...



Wie ich es aus der Stellungsnahme von Hardwwareluxx Interpretiere, soll es keine Einzelnen NDAs mehr geben , und genau das sei der Vorteil bei dem Al-gemein gehaltenen NDA, weshalb das NV so macht. Um sich den Aufwand für jedes Produkt einzeln wieder alle Unterschriften zu bekommen , Sparren zu können und somit den Aufwand für NV aber auch für die Tech -Seiten auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. Was nach meiner Meinung auch Sinnvoll ist.
Darüberhinaus wissen Sie nun welche Tech Seiten Samples bekommen schon lange vor dem Verschicken dieser. Macht auch die Logistik um vieles einfacher.


----------



## CastorTolagi (29. Juni 2018)

@Arkintosz

Du hast den Begriff "solely for the benefit of" immer noch nicht verstanden.
Das lässt sich eben NICHT mit "Ausschließlich zugunsten von..." übersetzen.

Aber dafür sollte man halt etwas sicherer in der Englischen Sprache sein als es vielleicht ein bisschen Schul- und Youtube Englisch einem vermitteln können.
Es ist eine juristische Formulierung und als solche muss man sie betrachten.

Du glaubst mir nicht?
Nehmen wir etwas dass du kennen solltest: Das Widerrufsrecht.
Zu finden im BGB §312g
Beginnt mit den Worten:
_Dem Verbraucher steht bei außerhalb von Geschäftsräumen geschlossenen Verträgen [...] ein Widerrufsrecht gemäß § 355 zu._
Hmmmm...kommst du bei der Formulierung auf die Idee man würde nur ein Widerrufsrecht haben wenn man sich  vor der Tür die Hand gibt???

Nein natürlich nicht.
Der deutsche Beamte nennt es auch "Bagatellgastronomie" wenn du beim Frisör einen Kaffee bekommst.
Du hast in Deutschland auch immer eine "Lebensberechtigungsbescheinigung" - und trotzdem stehst du nur im Stammbuch...

All diese Begriffe dienen dazu möglichst allgemein gehalten zu sein damit möglichst auch alle Fälle abgedeckt werden.

Das selbe hast du bei der NDA - damit ich hier wieder auf das Thema zurückkomme.
Der Satz ist schon etwas länger als die paar Worte die du immer versuchst wörtlich zu übersetzen und du musst den Satz im Kontext betrachten.
Es geht darum für was und vor allem für was NICHT man vertrauliche Informationen verwenden darf.
Das ist die Kernaussage dieses Satzes.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Juni 2018)

So meine Herren. Mein Hinweis zuvor - persönliche Streitereien zu unterlassen - wurde leider konsequent ignoriert. Es folgen die angekündigten Zwangsurlaube.

EDIT

Wieder offen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (29. Juni 2018)

Danke!

Die Gamestar hat ein Video zum Thema NDA hochgeladen. Bisher ging es nur um NDAs im Allgemeinen, aber ich habe auch noch nicht fertiggeschaut


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juni 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Stimmt aus meiner Sicht nicht. Ich habe mir das NDA durchgelesen und eigentlich ist die Sachlage ziemlich eindeutig:
> Weil das aktuelle Nvidia-NDA, um das es geht, 5 Jahre lang gilt, dürft Ihr das zitierte ab jetzt nicht mehr. Mit der Unterschrift habt Ihr Euch total kastriert - für fünf Jahre! Kein Wunder, dass man es innerhalb von 2 Tagen überhastet unterschreiben sollte - in der Zeit hetzt kaum jemand zum Anwalt.



Du solltest dir das NDA noch ein weiteres Mal durchlesen. Beispielsweise gilt die Fünfjahresfrist nicht für das NDA, sondern ist eines von mehreren Kriterien, dass die Vertraulichkeit von Informationen beenden kann. Auch deine anderen Einschätzungen zum NDA oder zur allgemein in der IT-Presse üblichen NDA-Gewohnheiten entsprechen nicht der Realität.




DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist schade, dann hätte man Klarheit. Hat Computec als Hauptverleger nicht die Kapazitäten dafür?
> 
> Wenn nur NDA Unterzeichner vorab HW bekommen, dann müsste ja einer davon sich nicht an die NDA halten, wenn das geleakt wird, da Nichtunterschreiber doch kein Sample vorab erhalten?!?  Also ich weiß nicht, hört sich schon ein wenig nach der Einschätzung von Heise an.
> Das könnte es oder woher sollten die leaks "vorab" kommen, wenn nicht von einem NDA Bruch? Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen wollen. Realistisch wäre es also erst im Nachinein nach release davon zu erfahren und da ist die erste und relevante Berichterstattung der first day medien durch.
> ...



Es mag merkwürdig erscheinen, dass man sich auf Vertragsbrüche verlässt, aber die Praxis gibt jeden Anlass dazu. Alle Informationen, die vor der offiziellen Bekanntgabe durch AMD, Intel oder Nvidia über neue Produkte erscheinen, stammen aus Leaks. Niemand, vom Mitarbeiter über Partner bis hin zu Medienvertretern erhält Zugang zu Hardware oder Informationen ohne ein NDA zu unterschreiben. Trotzdem dringen selbst wenig brisante Informationen immer nach außen.




defender197899 schrieb:


> was mich sehr erstaunte war das  Nvidia  mit Heise bisher nur mündliche NDA hatte   wo es abber immer um ein spezielles produkt  und einen vereinbarten zeitraum  ging.
> Wenn das bei allen Testern so war  frag ich mich warum  man dann jetzt wie Lemminge  einfach so was unterschreibt .
> Ich kann auch absolut nicht verstehen  das die Unterzeichner fast alle  mit dem Finger auf Heise zeigen  und sich  nur rausreden wollen.



Ich kenne die NDA-Lage weder von Heise noch von anderen Testern, aber für uns sind schriftliche NDAs mit den großen drei Herstellern vollkommen normal. Ungewöhnlich und beachtenswert ist, dass einzelne Seiten diese NDAs zurückweisen und groß publizieren.




Arkintosz schrieb:


> Worum es mir nur geht: Wenn man einen Vertrag bekommt, wo drin steht: "Der Unterzeichner erklärt sich zur Verschwiegenheit und überschreibt mir sein Haus." - Dann ist es  halt nur ein Vertrag, der zwar auch eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung beinhaltet, aber eben noch mehr. Ob derjenige, der ihn erstellt hat, das ganze dann NDA nennt, spielt dabei nicht wirklich eine Rolle.
> 
> Und so in etwa ist es hier eben auch. Man erklärt quasi: "Ich schweige über die bereitgestellten Informationen, bis sie öffentlich sind..." (Verschwiegenheitserklärung) "... und benutze sie nur zu Gunsten von Nvidia" (eine andere Erklärung.)
> Dass zum Beispiel ein Unternehmen mit seinen Zulieferern weitergehende Übereinkünfte trifft, ist ja klar. Die zwei stehen ja in einer direkten Geschäftsbeziehung.
> ...



Deine Meinung passt zwar zu deinem ersten Beispiel, dieses aber nicht zum NDA. Eine Verschwiegenheitsbekundung und ein Haus wären zwei getrennte Vertragsbestandteile. Eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung und eine Reihe von Kriterien, wann ehemals vertrauliche Informationen konsquenzfrei veröffentlicht werden dürfen, lassen sich dagegen nicht voneinander trennen. Die Regeln für den Umgang mit vertraulicher Information gelten nur solange, wie diese noch vertraulich und nicht veröffentlicht ist. In deinem zweiten Beispiel also solange bis aus Testergebnisse, von Leaker oder von AMD bekannt ist, dass "Turing langsamer als Navi" ist. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt handelt es sich bei dem Wissen um die Leistungsverhältnisse beider GPUs um Informationen, die (auch) aus dritter Hand vorliegen und somit gar kein Bestandteil des NDAs sind. Zuvor von Nvidia übermittelte, gleichlautende Informationen dürfen ab dann ebenfalls gemäß NDA Absatz 3 veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Die Gamestar hat ein Video zum Thema NDA hochgeladen. Bisher ging es nur um NDAs im Allgemeinen, aber ich habe auch noch nicht fertiggeschaut



Ich kann meine "Fest steht für mich" Liste erweitern.
-Diejenigen die nicht unterschrieben haben, können sich offenbar deutlich entspannter mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Arkintosz (29. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In deinem zweiten Beispiel also solange bis aus Testergebnisse, von Leaker oder von AMD bekannt ist, dass "Turing langsamer als Navi" ist. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt handelt es sich bei dem Wissen um die Leistungsverhältnisse beider GPUs um Informationen, die (auch) aus dritter Hand vorliegen und somit gar kein Bestandteil des NDAs sind. Zuvor von Nvidia übermittelte, gleichlautende Informationen dürfen ab dann ebenfalls gemäß NDA Absatz 3 veröffentlicht werden.



Dann hoffe ich sehr, dass Deine Auffassung die richtige ist. Ich habe es anders verstanden. Übrigens gehört ein gewisser Mut dazu, hier so offen darüber zu diskutieren. Man könnte ja auch - wie es andere machen - alles nur beschönigen und gar nicht inhaltlich an einer Diskussion teilnehmen. Das spricht natürlich auf jeden Fall für das PCGH-Team.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich sehr, dass Deine Auffassung die richtige ist. Ich habe es anders verstanden. Übrigens gehört ein gewisser Mut dazu, hier so offen darüber zu diskutieren. Man könnte ja auch - wie es andere machen - alles nur beschönigen und gar nicht inhaltlich an einer Diskussion teilnehmen. Das spricht natürlich auf jeden Fall für das PCGH-Team.



Nachdem dir hier schon andere  User mangelnde Sach- UND Sprachkenntnis bewiesen haben wirkt die letzte Äußerung mehr als nur anmaßend. 

Irgendwann ist auch mal gut.


----------



## Arkintosz (29. Juni 2018)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> @Arkintosz
> 
> Du hast den Begriff "solely for the benefit of" immer noch nicht verstanden.
> Das lässt sich eben NICHT mit "Ausschließlich zugunsten von..." übersetzen.
> ...



Soll das eine Anspielung auf die Aussagen des GamersNexus-Anwalts sein, der sich im amerikanischen Anwalts-Showbusiness so gut auskennt?
Ich zeige Dir mal, was die Aussage im juristischen Zusammenhang bedeutet: "assignment for the benefit of creditors - Abtretung zu Gunsten der Gläubiger". Dass der Wischiwaschi-Anwalt von GamersNexus dazu nicht mehr zu sagen hat, als dass ihm der Satz mit "benefit" nicht gefalle, und es würde juristisch gesehen, nicht zu Gunsten bedeuten, bringt mir auch nichts. Denn es bedeutet genau das.
Und wenn jemand mit einem minutenlangen, angepissten Gesichtsausdruck solche Dinge ablässt, wie "ach, die 5 Jahre... ich denke, sie haben einfach so eine Zahl genommen, bei der sie sich dachten, es passt so" und dann der Anwalt so nach der Art und Weise meint: "Jaaaa, ich glaube nicht, dass das wichtig ist", dann kann man sich im Grunde nur mehr oder weniger fremdschämen. (Alleine schon, wenn der Anwalt das Wort "glaube" oder "er denke" in den Mund nimmt. Klar könnte ihm keiner nachweisen, wenn es gelogen wäre.) Natürlich weiß der Anwalt auch, dass GamersNexus auf Vertrauen von Zuschauern angewiesen ist und hat dazu die passenden Worte ausgewählt.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Du solltest dir das NDA noch ein weiteres Mal durchlesen. Beispielsweise gilt die Fünfjahresfrist nicht für das NDA, sondern ist eines von mehreren Kriterien, dass die Vertraulichkeit von Informationen beenden kann. Auch deine anderen Einschätzungen zum NDA oder zur allgemein in der IT-Presse üblichen NDA-Gewohnheiten entsprechen nicht der Realität.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Darstellungen von GamStar und Heise waren ja jetzt durchaus sehr ausführlich. Man hat konkrete Beispiele seiner Praxis genannt, die allgemeinen Rahmenbedingungen skizziert und auch erläuter warum man selbst das NDA von Nvidia für nicht tragbar befunden hat.

Ihr für euren Teil habt erläutert dass Ihr eure Journalistische Freiheit durch das NDA nicht gefährdet seht, da diese Prodouktbezogen ist(obwohl kein Produkt genannt?) und kein zeitliches Embargo festgesetzt ist.(was ja sogar irgendwo Sinn macht, sonst hätte jeder der die NDA nicht unterschrieben hat ja schon das Veröffentlichkeitsdatum gehabt)

Soweit, so klar. Heise und GameStar nennen diese NDA von Nvidia aber deutlich eine generelle Rahmenvereinbarungen, man teilt also offensichtlich nicht eure Einschätzung dass die NDA auf ein bestimmtest Produkt oder eine bestimmte Veranstaltung gemünzt ist.
Ihr wiederum legt dar, dass Ihr aufgrund eurer praktischen Zusammenarbeit im allgemeinen bzw.mit Nvidia klar davon ausgeht dass sich dies auf den Turing? Relase bezieht und danach verfällt.

Auch alles soweit so klar.

Was mich aber im speziellen interessieren würde, ist der Fall Bennet und GPP.

Hätte PCGH eine *eigene Bewertung* zu dem Thema abgeben dürfen  während man unter der aktuellen NDA von Nvidia gestanden hätte und zwar über die bekannten Informationen hinaus. Heißt konkret, eine eigene Einschätzung zur Plausibilität des Bennetberichts über das GPP, mit eigenen Vermutungen, Einschätzungen und Beurteilungen der Glaubwürdigkeit der Quelle.

wenn JA, müssten diese aufgrund des NDA´s abgewogen werden?
Wenn dann trotzdem JA, wie sähe es aus wenn Nvidia euch kurz nach dem Bericht Bennets eine eigene Darstellung zu diesem Thema zur Verfügung gestellt hätte, mit Hinweis auf Vertraulichkeit bzw. das dies ein Geschäftsgeheimnis ist?

Das sind doch die eigentlich spannenden Fragen. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juni 2018)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass dieses NDA produktbezogen ist. Aber spezifische Informationen sind es. In der Praxis ergibt sich für mich daraus kein Unterschied: Andere Verschwiegenheitsverpflichtungen enden meist mit dem offiziellen Launch eines bestimmten Produktes. Bei diesem NDA endet die Vertraulichkeit mit der öffentlichen Bekantgabe der Informationen – also spätestens im Rahmen eines Launches.

Zu den von Bennet über das GPP veröffentlichten Informationen hätten wir meinem Rechtsverständnis zu Folge auch unter diesem NDA eine Einschätzung abgeben können. Hätte Nvidia uns zusätzliche, vertrauliche Informationen zur Verfügung gestellt, hätten wir dabei natürlich vorsichtig sein müssen, um nicht versehentlich weitere Puzzleteile zu leaken. Das ist aber nicht spezifisch für dieses NDAs, sondern ein typisches Problem wenn man mehr weiß, als man sagen darf. Ihr seht das regelmäßig, wenn wir im Vorfeld von Launches über Gerüchte berichten – wir haben, soweit ich es überblicke, an allen NDAs zu den großen Veröffentlichungen der letzten Jahre teilgenommen und durften somit nie etwas von uns heraus sagen, konnten unsere Leser aber trotzdem mit Vorabinfos und Gerüchten füttern. Manchmal reicht ja schon die Kunst des kreativen weglassens, in dem man über bestimmte falsche Mutmaßungen zufällig kaum oder gar nicht berichtet. 
Im Falle der (zu recht) stark wertenden GPP-Berichterstattung war ohnehin zusätzliche Vorsicht geboten, denn auch ganz ohne NDA kann man wegen geschäftschädigender Behauptungen belangt werden, wenn man etwas wortwörtlich falsches schreibt.

Allgemein sollten ich an dieser Stelle schildern, was "NDA-Informationen" typischerweise bedeutet. Es ist nicht so, dass wir ein halbes Jahr vorher alle technischen Details und eine ausführliche Einschätzung der Stärken und Schwächen erhalten. Vielmehr unterschreiben wir oft Monate vorher ein Dokument und dann tut sich fast gar nichts. In der weiteren Kommunikation mit den Herstellern/deren Partnern können wir die korrekten Produktnamen verwenden und vielleicht erfahren wir einen ungefähren Launch-Zeitraum – das wars. Je nach Produkt gibt es dann entweder auf Presse-Vorabveranstaltungen drei Wochen vor dem Launch die technischen Eckdaten und mit etwas Glück ein gutes Q&A oder aber eine Woche vor dem Launch eine Vorabfassung der Powerpoint-Präsentation mit Werbeversprechen und den technischen Eckdaten von CPUs und GPUs. Schwachstellen? Glaubwürdige Leistungsdaten? Informationen über Vereinbarungen zwischen Hersteller und Board-Partner? Gar Geschäftsgeheimnisse? Also zumindest ich habe so etwas noch nie erhalten. 50 Prozent des Materials könnte ich mir vermutlich direkt aus den Fingern saugen, weil vor und zu jedem Launch versprochen wird, dass das eigene Produkt das beste, neueste und schnellste ist; technische Begründung überfällig. (Zugegeben: Als Mainboard-Fachredakteur ist man bereits froh, wenn AMD und Intel einen Monat NACH Launch plausible Specs liefern. Dafür weiß ich einen Monat vorher, dass die neuen Platinen noch geilere LEDs haben werden. )
Für uns geht es bei einem NDA vor allem darum, überhaupt vor dem Launch testen zu können. Müssten wir unsere Muster nach Verfügbarkeit im Handel besorgen, könnten zwischen Launch und Print-Test im schlimmsten Fall 8 bis 10 Wochen vergehen.


----------



## defender197899 (29. Juni 2018)

PC-Welt sind in ihrem freitags News Video auch auf  das Nvidia NDA eingegangen und  nennen ihre Gründe es nicht unterschrieben zu haben  und ihre normale NDA Praxis.

Dann scheint ja Heise in der  besseren Lage zu sein  Hardware nach dem Launch auch zeitnah zu bekommen ,laut ihrem Video  und nach den drei Videos   kann ich sagen ich hätte so einen Blanko Check auch nicht unterschrieben  vor allem wenn wie bei C`T  da auch genug Leute von betroffen sind.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> PC-Welt sind in ihrem freitags News Video auch auf  das Nvidia NDA eingegangen und  nennen ihre Gründe es nicht unterschrieben zu haben  und ihre normale NDA Praxis.
> 
> Dann scheint ja Heise in der  besseren Lage zu sein  Hardware nach dem Launch auch zeitnah zu bekommen ,laut ihrem Video  und nach den drei Videos   kann ich sagen ich hätte so einen Blanko Check auch nicht unterschrieben  vor allem wenn wie bei C`T  da auch genug Leute von betroffen sind.


Ich verlinks mal für dich, habs auch eben gesehen 
YouTube

@Thorsten: Danke für die Antwort.

Nun gut, es hilft wenig da ewig drüber zu lamentieren. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat würde ich sagen.
Prinzipiell ist es schon mal gut dass bekannt ist, wer nicht unterschrieben hat. Im Fall der Fälle wissen Whistleblower so, welche Anlaufstelle Sie haben.

Anstelle von PCGH würde ich mich freundlichst bei Nvidia bedanken, für dieses völlig unnötige PR Desaster.
Durch diese unnötige Schlammschlacht wer unterschrieben hat und wer nicht sind die in der Debatte fast hinten raus gefallen.


----------



## Freiheraus (30. Juni 2018)

Entschuldigt meine Direktheit, aber nach dem leider recht überzeugenden Video von heise (mit Schnurer & Co.) und weiteren Stellungnahmen diverser Magazine treten in meinen Augen einige Widersprüche, Ungereimtheiten oder schlicht Implausiblitäten bei den Rechtfertigungs- und Erklärungsversuchen immer klarer hervor. Auch kommt (und sei es nur unbewusst/unbeabsichtigt) immer stärker eine Rethorik hinzu, die mich als halbwegs technikversierter und einigermaßen lebenserfahrener Leser fast schon ein bisschen beleidigt, mindestens aber nervt. So werden Annahmen unterstellt, die nicht wirklich zutreffend sind (höchstens für einen geringen Teil der Leserschaft) oder es werden bereits offene Türen eingerannt, mit am schlimmsten empfinde ich aber Relativierungen (durch unpassende Vergleiche, Vermengung von Dingen zu einem Sumpf der Verallgemeinerung), die oft so durchsichtig für aufmerksame Leser sind, dass ich zum Teil erschrecke wie wenig der Autor sich dessen bewusst zu sein scheint. Ich könnte konkret werden, Beispiele bringen, Aussagen zitieren, verkneiffe es mir jedoch weil es ziemlich unangenehm wäre und ich keine dieser ansonsten respektablen Personen direkt kompromittieren möchte.

Eine Sache muss aber dennoch raus, nicht nur weil sie mir stark auf der Zunge brennt, sondern weil sie bezeichnend für die Argumentation und die dahintersteckende Kurzsichtigkeit, vielleicht sogar Arroganz, einiger "Blanko"NDA-Befürworter ist:

Die Unterzeichner dieser NDA verteidigen ein gefährliches System, das uns letztendlich nur dann nicht um die Ohren fliegt, wenn ein paar wenige widersprechen und dem Druck von Nvidia auch zukünftig standhalten. Im Klartext, die Unterzeicher dieser NDA verlassen sich auf Menschen die den Mut und das Rückgrat aufbringen, den/das sie selbst nicht besitzen. Andere werden schon hoffentlich leaken und ihre Existenz aufs Spiel setzen... damit wir Opportunisten weiter unsere Tests in Ruhe machen können und Unbequemes/Geheimes nur gefahrlos zitieren zu brauchen. Beschämend ist dann nicht nur, dass man Leuten wie Kyle Bennett in den zig GPP-Artikeln nicht einmal Respekt zollt und würdigt was er für die Branche möglicherweise verhindert hat. Auch dass PCGH und CB quasi im Duett auf gleiche Art heise in den Zweifel ziehen, finde ich, bei allem Respekt, schäbig. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass sie auf Quellen wie heise in Zukunft angewiesen sein werden, wenn sie über ein potentielles GPP 2.0 berichten wollen um ihrer "freien" journalistischen Tätigkeit überhaupt nachkommen zu können.


----------



## defender197899 (30. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus du sprichts mir  aus dem Mund  genau das sind auch meine gedanken nach  den drei Videos  und  die Rechtfertigungen der Unterzeichner sind zum teil so geschrieben das die , die nicht unterschrieben haben runtergemacht werden  und das ganze Bagatellisiert wird . Nvidia will auf lange Sicht Influencer und keine  ehrlichen Journalisten . Geht alle weg von den Release Day Test und kauft  alle die Karten  wieder selber  oder lasst sie euch von Händlern leihen, die Day 1 Review sollen nur aufmerksamkeit für das Produkt erzeugen  und dafür wird häufig von den Herstellern auch nur ein sehr kurzer zeitraum  zum testen eingeräumt ,so das ausführliches testen nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Arkintosz (30. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Geht alle weg von den Release Day Test und kauft  alle die Karten  wieder selber  oder lasst sie euch von Händlern leihen, die Day 1 Review sollen nur aufmerksamkeit für das Produkt erzeugen  und dafür wird häufig von den Herstellern auch nur ein sehr kurzer zeitraum  zum testen eingeräumt ,so das ausführliches testen nicht möglich ist.



Das wäre in der Tat zu begrüßen. Ich habe auch gar nichts dagegen, wenn beispielsweise am Artikel steht, wer die Karte bereitgestellt hat, und vielleicht noch ein Werbebanner daneben ist. Vielleicht könnte man ja so den ganzen Artikel oder noch mehr finanzieren. Es gibt durchaus Beispiele, dass so ein Journalismus sehr gut funktionieren kann und ich habe das Gefühl, dass im Schnitt die Ergebnisse deutlich besser sind, als anderswo, wo beispielsweise mehrfach Grafikkarten mit Treibern getestet wurden, die ein halbes Jahr alt waren und für die neu releaste Karte sozusagen nicht zugelassen waren.

Ich sehe übrigens bei PCGH bisher eher nicht solche "seltsamen" Vorkommnisse und möchte deshalb PCGH auch nicht in einen Topf mit anderen Werfen, wie z.B. Hardwareluxx, wo man eigentlich fast bei jedem Test erkennen kann, dass gleich mehrere Dinge äußerst biased ablaufen, wenn es um Grafikkarten geht. Und das ist schade, denn wenn man schon vor dem Lesen weiß, wer wieder gewinnt, ist der Test nutzlos - insbesondere, wenn wesentliche Aspekte wie Ergonomie(die ich auch extrem wichtig finde) etc. mal komplett weggelassen werden, einfach nur die durchschnittlichen FPS verglichen werden, die dann auch noch mit extrem "seltsamen" Testverfahren gegen einen Hersteller quasi "manipuliert" werden...

Produkte direkt von ihrem Hersteller zum Testen zu erhalten, ist tatsächlich extrem problematisch, wie man auch bei Youtube sieht. Aber natürlich ist es da oft eine Dimension extremer, weil dort auch noch Geld fließt, sodass der "Test" von Anfang an nur eine reine Werbeveranstaltung ist.
Hier dagegen sehe ich ein großes Problem darin, wenn ein Hersteller - nehmen wir mal beispielhaft Nvidia - sehr teure Produkte hat (die nicht mal so viel wert sein müssen, aber es reicht, wenn man sie so teuer weiterverkaufen könnte), und dann zum Beispiel eine Grafikkarte für 1.500€ "schenkt", während der Konkurrent nur eine für 700€ "schenken" kann. Natürlich besteht die Gefahr, dass das dem "Beschenkten" in irgend einer Form den Kopf manipuliert, und ihm das Gefühl der Abhängigkeit gibt und dass er sich denen gegenüber wohlwollend verhalten muss, weil er Angst hat, keine Samples mehr zu bekommen, ohne dass er es selbst merkt.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2018)

Was anscheinend vielen hier nicht bewusst ist, ist die Tatsache dass die Grafikkarten für Release-Tests schon lange nicht mehr dauerhaft bei den Redaktionen verbleiben durften. Zum Teil würden sie sogar zwischen Redaktionen verschickt.
Merke: "Zur Verfügung stellen" != "Verschenken"

Letzteres wiederum passiert bei Youtubern und sonstigen Privattestern deutlich häufiger.


----------



## defender197899 (30. Juni 2018)

Gerade deswegen wäre es sinnvoll die Hardware  zum testen selber zu erwerben  und so auch ausgiebig testen zu können.
Bei kleinen ein Person  Kanälen oder Sites kann ich  diese praxis ja verstehen  aber nicht bei Sites  oder magazinen die auch seit Jahren mit Händlern zusammenarbeiten  und teil weise sogar  eigene produkte dort haben.


----------



## Philairflow (30. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> potentielles GPP 2.0



Hier liegt für mich der Knackpunkt! Völlig egal was in dieser NDA steht, nach GPP muss man Nvidia mit Skepsis gegenüber treten. Und nach GPP erwarte ich das auch von Redaktionen die sich mit PC Hardware auseinandersetzen.

Man kann nicht einfach immer weiter machen wie vorher! Die jüngere Vergangenheit hat das in vielen anderen Bereichen gezeigt (ich sage nur Datenschutz). Daher sollte es nur gut sein wenn die Leserschaft solch ein NDA kritisch beäugt. Unabhängig vom Inhalt. Man darf nicht einfach immer alles Schlucken was von oben kommt.

Ich finde es gut wenn die Leute nach GPP so etwas kritisch hinterfragen. Und das sollten auch die Redakteure tun.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juni 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Freiheraus du sprichts mir  aus dem Mund  genau das sind auch meine gedanken nach  den drei Videos  und  die Rechtfertigungen der Unterzeichner sind zum teil so geschrieben das die , die nicht unterschrieben haben runtergemacht werden  und das ganze Bagatellisiert wird . Nvidia will auf lange Sicht Influencer und keine  ehrlichen Journalisten . Geht alle weg von den Release Day Test und kauft  alle die Karten  wieder selber  oder lasst sie euch von Händlern leihen, die Day 1 Review sollen nur aufmerksamkeit für das Produkt erzeugen  und dafür wird häufig von den Herstellern auch nur ein sehr kurzer zeitraum  zum testen eingeräumt ,so das ausführliches testen nicht möglich ist.



Wir müssen uns letzten Endes nach den Leserinteressen richten. Und die Zugriffszahlen sprechen sehr deutlich für Day-1-Tests aber stark gegen "Month after". Beachte hierbei auch, dass ein NDA-einhaltender Händler uns vor dem Launch nicht einmal sagen kann, ob er etwas zu verleihen hat und die Lieferbarkeit von Retail-Exemplaren unmittelbar zum Launch oft zu wünschen übrig lässt. Und für gewöhnlich agieren Händler auch nicht ohne Gegenleistung – von der Berichterstattung an sich profitiert nur der Grafikkartenhersteller.

Natürlich werden wir diese Option im Auge behalten, genauso wie den Kauf von Hardware. Gerade bei nicht an Spieler vermarkteten Produkten haben wir beides in der Vergangenheit schon praktiziert und eine verzögerte Berichterstattung wäre im Zweifelsfall besser als eine vom Hersteller manipulierte. Bislang können wir aber im Rahmen von NDAs entspannter, gründlicher testen und pünktlich unsere gesamten Erkenntnisse veröffentlichen. Das ist sowohl für uns als auch unsere Leser der bessere Kompromiss. Sollte sich daran etwas ändern, dann werden wir auch unsere NDA-Handhabung anpassen.


----------



## Verminaard (30. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mir tatsaechlich im Nachhinein nach und nach alle Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen.
Danke and das PCGH-Team fuer die offene Kommunikation.

Hier wird viel spekuliert was waere wenn und ueberhaupt und Nvidia will ja eh nur das Schlechte fuer uns alle.

Was aber nicht gefragt wurde (oder ich habs ueberlesen): wuerden denn die Plattformen die das NDA-Zeugs unterschrieben haben, sich dann einen Maulkorb verpassen lassen von Nvidia und die ganze Geschichte kommt ans Tageslicht, und wir wissen das sowas ans Tageslicht kommt, das dann ueberleben?
Waere es fuer PCGH nicht Selbstmord wissentlich nicht so serioes zu agieren, wie sie es bisher getan haben?

Ja Nvidia ist ein großer Konzern mit enormer Macht in dieser Sparte, ja Nvidia versucht das noch weiter auszubauen, auch mit sehr fragwuerdigen Methoden.
Trotzdem muessen sie wissen, das sie hier mit dem Feuer spielen, sollten weiter Dinge wie GPP folgen und sie dabei den Journalisten versuchen einen Maulkorb anzulegen.

PCGH (und andere) werden in so einem Fall abwaegen muessen, ob eine enge Zusammenarbeit mit Nvidia vielleicht doch nicht ganz so wichtig ist.


Natuerlich sind das jetzt alles "was waere wenn" Sachen, im Grunde nichts anderes als die vielen anderen Spekulationen, die hier losgetreten werden.

Ich persoenlich glaube nicht daran, das sich CB, PCGH und andere hier missbrauchen lassen, um nur noch Werbung fuer die Gruenen zu machen.
Dafuer sind sie zu lange im Geschaeft und wuerden diesen Job denke ich in Zukunft auch noch machen werden wollen.
Vor allem bei einer immer ueberschaubarer werdenden Kundschaft. 

Warum Nvidia diese NDA genau so verfasst hat, darueber koennen wir nur spekulieren.
Sie muessen aufpassen mit dem was sie tun.

Die Art und weise von Heise.... Serioesitaet sieht anders aus bei einer Sache die brisant ist. 
Da muss man ueber Konkurrenzdenken in der Branche hinwegsehen und den Dialog mit seinen Berufskollegen suchen, bevor man so einen Vorstoß macht.
Das subjektive Empfinden was hier wirklich erreicht wurde ist Zwietracht, Misstrauen und viele viele Klicks.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Juni 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Art und weise von Heise.... Serioesitaet sieht anders aus bei einer Sache die brisant ist.
> Da muss man ueber Konkurrenzdenken in der Branche hinwegsehen und den Dialog mit seinen Berufskollegen suchen, bevor man so einen Vorstoß macht.
> Das subjektive Empfinden was hier wirklich erreicht wurde ist Zwietracht, Misstrauen und viele viele Klicks.



Hast du dir das Heise Show Video auch angesehen?
Da ging es genau um diesen Punkt - mit einem Computec Kollegen von golem.de.
Das hört sich dann ein kleines bisschen anders an, als von anderer Seite vorgeworfen wurde.

Und ob CB, PDGH und co sich benutzen lassen...
Tja...

Wenn sie im Vorhinein über ein GPP 2.0 informiert werden und es als Betriebsgeheimnis deklariert wird...
Dann dürfen sie keinerlei Infos, oder gar Spekulationen auf Basis dieses Materials veröffentlichen...
Das würgt eine Berichterstattung über ein GPP 2.0 effektiv ab, weil man ja nur über die bereits geleakten Teile reden dürfte und extrem aufpassen müsste, nichts von den selbst erhaltenen Infos zu veröffentlichen, oder gar anzudeuten.

Dann Aufkündigen hilft auch nicht, Geschäftsgeheimnisse bleiben für immer unter NDA - auch nach Kündigung.
Und alles, was als vertraulich gilt ist 5 Jahre durch das NDA geschützt.

Also Doppel-Zonk gezogen.

Es gibt nen guten Grund, warum so ein NDA eigentlich nur zwischen Zulieferern und OEMs üblich ist.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juli 2018)

Jetzt geh mal einen Schritt weiter.
Nvidia hat wirklich Dinge wie GPP 2.0 vor und bringt das irgendwann in naher Zukunft mal.
Hier muessen sich die NDA Unterzeichner entscheiden wie sie weiter vorgehen.
Fuer ein GPP 2.0 waer das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen, aber, wie schon irgendwo im Thread beschrieben, kann man durchaus anders auch informieren.

Das Verhalten in so einem Fall, daran muss sich PCGH messen lassen. Ob sie dann trotz solch einer Vorgehensweise seitens Nvidia noch immer mit ihnen in diesem Umfang kooperieren wollen oder nicht.

PCGH und CB sind keine unbekannten Namen im deutschsprachigen Raum. Von Vorabmustern und enger Zusammenarbeit profitieren sowohl die Medienunternehmen als auch die Hersteller.
Wenns wirklich ein Hersteller zu weit treibt, die deutschen Plattformen dann "richtig" reagieren und einfach die Zusammenarbeit wie bisher verweigern, hat glaube ich ein Unternehmen wie Nvidia mehr zu verlieren als PCGH. GPU Launch ohne ausfuehrliche Tests von namhaften deutschen Seiten? Weis nicht ob das eine so gute Idee ist.

Ich kann mich selbstverstaendlich auch irren, und es wird hinter den Kulissen tatsaechlich das bisher schlimmste Angenommene schon in die Wege geleitet.
Nur dann sollte sich jeder Beteiligter nicht wundern wenn sowas frueher oder spaeter bekannt wird, und es wird bekannt.
Genauso die verdienten negativen Reaktionen sind dann einfach nur gerechtfertigt.

Eine Vorverurteilung der Unterzeichner ist aber total fehl am Platz. Genauso leider ein allzublindes Vertrauen.
Als Aussenstehender, der die ganzen Vorgaenge nicht kennt, kann ich mir nur schwer eine vernuenftige Meinung bilden. Ich bin hier auf Aussagen angewiesen und muss versuchen diese sinnvoll zu werten.
PCGH und CB besitzen aber genug Vertrauen meinerseits, das ich hier nicht gleich in eine Hysterie verfalle und von diesen Plattformen nichts mehr wissen will.

Bei Nvidia siehts bisschen anders aus. Die haben in der Vergangenheit immer wieder gezeigt das sie eigentlich nur unser bestes wollen, unser Geld.
Egal wie. Luegen, falsche Versprechungen etc etc. Naja die Roten und Blauen sind keinen Deut besser. 
Soll keine stumpfe Relativierung sein, eher ein Hinweis das man bei jedem Hersteller genau hinschauen soll, egal wie symphatisch oder unsymphatisch dieser jemandem ist.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2018)

Keiner hier verurteilt jemand im Vorfeld, aber die Lage bei einem GPP2 ist eben nicht so klar wie man es gerne hätte.

Das kann man als relevant ansehen oder auch nicht. Man muss deswegen auch nicht in Hysterie verfallen.
Es bleibt am Ende eine Sache der eigenen Beurteilung,
Es gibt hier kein klares Ja oder Nein.

Es bleibt aber leider ein...ja....was man will.
Ich hätte es begrüßt wenn man das NDA neu verhandelt hätte, die Mittel dazu hatte man gehabt.
Es ist mir nicht begreiflich wie man ein derartiges PR Desaster selbst aus sitzt ohne den Schuldigen haftbar zu machen, aber ok


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2018)

Man kann Heise nur loben und muss sich über die Blauäugigkeit der anderen Presse wundern. Gerade NV, eine Firma die für Lug und Betrug berühmt ist, sollte man nicht mit gutem Glauben begegnen, sondern immer das Schlimmste annehmen, denn NV hat oft genug bewiesen, dass sie dann noch schlimmer können.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2018)

Ein bisschen heftig im Ausdruck aber im Grunde genommen hätte ich mir ein kritischeres Verhalten auch gewünscht.

MfG


----------



## defender197899 (2. Juli 2018)

Vor allem die halbherzigen Statements von CB und THG  die sich eigendlich mehr reinreissen als es zu verbessern.


----------



## Khabarak (3. Juli 2018)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Wie habt ihr unterschrieben?
Mit Firma "Computec Media Group"?
Dann wären eure Kollegen von golem. de auch mit am Haken - auch wenn sie selbst nicht unterschrieben haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Juli 2018)

Die Frage ist, was würde passieren, wenn die Putzfrau bei PCGH die Karten testet und Berichte veröffentlicht?


----------



## DaStash (3. Juli 2018)

Ernsthaft?

MfG


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was anscheinend vielen hier nicht bewusst ist, ist die Tatsache dass die Grafikkarten für Release-Tests schon lange nicht mehr dauerhaft bei den Redaktionen verbleiben durften. Zum Teil würden sie sogar zwischen Redaktionen verschickt.
> Merke: "Zur Verfügung stellen" != "Verschenken"
> 
> Letzteres wiederum passiert bei Youtubern und sonstigen Privattestern deutlich häufiger.



Ja die meisten YT schnorren sich Zeug und rühren sich sonst nicht.

 Zu Graka Leihstellungen gibt es doch das beste Beispiel AMDA Fury wo in Deutschland eine einzige Karte per Kurier herumgefahren wurde und jeder durfte die mal anfassen xD 
Wahrscheinlich hat der Kurier mehr gekostet als die Karte Wert war. 

Siehe H4TU
AMDs Furie gibt ihr Stelldichein: Radeon R9 Fury X im Test - HT4U.net



> _In eigener Sache: Wir wissen, dass viele auf diesen Test gewartet haben. AMD hat uns allerdings einen Tag Testzeitraum vor dem Datum der Veröffentlichung angeboten, wollte die Karte gar am darauf folgenden Tag wieder abholen. Was dies mit einem Test zu tun hat, ist uns ein Rätsel – solches Verhalten schleift sich allerdings aktuell über die Hersteller ein. Wir haben darum abgelehnt, einen "Artikel" zum Launch zu zeigen oder überhaupt innerhalb dieser kurzen Zeit Hand an das Produkt zu legen. Wir bekamen gütliche Verlängerung um weitere fünf Tage, und auch die waren schon verdammt knapp. In erster Instanz ist für uns hier der Entschluss gefallen, dass wir uns mit dem Launch-Verhalten der Hersteller nicht mehr arrangieren werden – sei es AMD, NVIDIA oder eben auch Intel. Ein Test braucht Zeit, und möchte man uns dabeihaben, muss man uns diese Zeit geben. Ansonsten verzichten wir, wenn es sein muss, auch dauerhaft._


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man kann Heise nur loben und muss sich über die Blauäugigkeit der anderen Presse wundern. Gerade NV, eine Firma die für Lug und Betrug berühmt ist, sollte man nicht mit gutem Glauben begegnen, sondern immer das Schlimmste annehmen, denn NV hat oft genug bewiesen, dass sie dann noch schlimmer können.



Ich finde deinen Sarkasmus immer wieder genial.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich finde deinen Sarkasmus immer wieder genial.



Ich weiß nicht ob er dass diesmal wirklich so sarkastisch gemeint hat.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Juli 2018)

Ach man kann ihnen schon vertrauen. Wenn  was passiert sind es Ausrutscher, wie Karte und Spiele zu stellen, die es nicht mal im Handel gibt und wo Excel dann zufällig die Balken antiproprtional macht. Wo eine Karte de facto knapp 512 Mb weniger RAM hat.

Oder wo man die Hersteller überredet doch eine exklusive Reihe aufzumachen.


----------



## CL90 (10. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns letzten Endes nach den Leserinteressen richten. Und die Zugriffszahlen sprechen sehr deutlich für Day-1-Tests aber stark gegen "Month after"....


RIP - Neutralität.

Ich kann es ja verstehen. Es ist einfacher die Hand die einen Füttert nicht zu beißen. 
Allerdings hätte ich als selbst-denkender Hund, der nur noch Mist zu fressen kriegt, ein sehr ausgeprägtes Verlangen auf einen großen flauschigen Teppich zu kacken!

Wenn ihr Tec-Seiten euch zusammentun würdet und gegen Nvidia rebellieren würdet könnten die sich so was nicht erlauben.
Jedes Einknicken engt euch nur noch weiter in eurer Freiheit ein.

"Lieber stolz kämpfen und vielleicht sterben, als ehrlos und eingesperrt leben."


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2018)

CL90 schrieb:


> RIP - Neutralität.



Das hat doch nichts mit Neutralität zu tun.
Es ändert sich ja zu den vorherigen NDAs nichts, weder was die Tests angeht, noch die Berichterstattung.
Man kann genauso frei berichten wie zuvor, siehe Punkt 3 Termination.


CL90 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Tec-Seiten euch zusammentun würdet und gegen Nvidia rebellieren würdet könnten die sich so was nicht erlauben.
> Jedes Einknicken engt euch nur noch weiter in eurer Freiheit ein.



Gegen was soll man denn rebellieren? Dass es jetzt ein generelles NDA gibt und die Termine dann nur noch ohne Unterschrift per Mail gesendet werden?
Also sollte es so kommen dann kann man das NDA auch als Fortschritt sehen.

Day 1 Tests können von dem NDA nicht beeinflusst werden, da alle Informationen die aus dem Test des recipient hervorgehen, keineswegs unter NDA oder Verschwiegenheitsklauseln fallen.
Das steht klar und deutlich in dem NDA drinnen.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2018)

Was diese Unterschrift jetzt ändert sei mal dahingestellt. Aber! Und das muss ich mich einfach als allererstes fragen wenn ich so einen Wisch bekomme: Wenn das Standardkost ist, warum wurde dann extra die Formulierung geändert? Auch wenn es nur wenig ist hat Nvidia ihre Rechtsabteilung damit beauftragt es genau so und nicht anders (so wie bisher) zu verfassen. Warum? Aus Langeweile macht man das nicht. 
@PCGH
Ändert Computec immer mal wieder aus Spaß an der Freude eure Verträge, oder ihre AGBs, obwohl sich rechtlich dafür kein Grund findet? Ich tippe mal auf nein. Würde jetzt plötzlich einer zu euch kommen und euch einen Änderungsvertrag mit umformulierten Kündigungsbedingungen hinhalten, würdet ihr den auch einfach so mal unterschreiben weils ja bestimmt keine Auswirkungen hat, oder würdet ihr ihm entgegnen, dass wenn es nichts ändert dieser Änderungsvertrag doch überflüssig ist? Ich persönlich wäre in so einer Situation skeptisch. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2018)

Die Naivität einiger ist echt unterhaltsam  

habt ihr eigentlich mal überlegt warum jemand so Fass aufmacht, also auch mal die Intention von Heise. 

Das ist Klickbait deluxe und es funktioniert umso besser eben weil Nvidia einen ScheiB ruf hat.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2018)

Ja, ist das so? Klickst du denn die ganze Zeit auf heise, oder klickst du hier?

Du denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass du als einziger diesen "Geistesblitz" hattest, oder? Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass fast jeder Leser des Themas diesen Gedanken abgewogen hat. Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2018)

poiu schrieb:


> Die Naivität einiger ist echt unterhaltsam
> 
> habt ihr eigentlich mal überlegt warum jemand so Fass aufmacht, also auch mal die Intention von Heise.
> 
> Das ist Klickbait deluxe und es funktioniert umso besser eben weil Nvidia einen ScheiB ruf hat.


Mhhh, es haben doch einige nicht unterschrieben, nicht nur heise?!?

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2018)

Es haben auch offenbar in der "Nerdgemeinde" die Mehrzahl der Leute eine kritische Haltung zum neuen NDA:
Umfrage-Auswertung: Wie wird das neue generelle nVidia-NDA bewertet? | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es haben auch offenbar in der "Nerdgemeinde" die Mehrzahl der Leute eine kritische Haltung zum neuen NDA:
> Umfrage-Auswertung: Wie wird das neue generelle nVidia-NDA bewertet? | 3DCenter.org



Endlich mal wider ein guter Beitrag zum Thema.
*Zitat"(so wie man dachte, das dies sowieso noch passieren würde). Unterläßt man diese sich bietende Möglichkeit zur Deeskalation, dürfte bei einer Mehrheit der Umfrageteilnehmer als Minimum ein schlechter Eindruck zurückbleiben – und sich das ganze dann in eine Serie von Fettnäpfchen einreihen, durch welche nVidia über die Jahre gestolpert ist. Ganz besonders dann, wenn der NDA-Text wirklich anders gemeint sein sollte als oftmals gelesen wird, würde sich eine klärende Aussage doch durchaus anbieten – hier hat man mal die Gelegenheit, etwas allein durch Worte zu regeln."*

Das sehe ich auch so, dass Nvidia überhaupt nicht reagiert hat ist schon äußerst bemerkenswert und zeugt von einer gewissen nonchalance.

*Zitat"Andererseits ist auch klar, das nVidia geschäftlich viel zu klar im Sattel sitzt, um auf irgendwelche informierten Käufer achten zu müssen. Diese sind regelmäßig eine zu kleine Gruppe, um irgendetwas entscheidendes verändern zu können – geformt wird der Markt primär durch die "uniformierten" Käufern sowie durch Hersteller-Vorentscheidungen im OEM-Bereich."*

Das sehe ich wiederum anders, man sollte einen Effekt nicht unterschätzen, wir Nerds sind die Anlaufstelle für die uninformierten Käufer!Unsere Beratung entscheiden daher über deutlich mehr, als nur unsere eigenen Portemonnaie. Wenn ich überlege wie vielen Leuten ich die Rechner konfiguriere und berate, dass sind schon einige.
Auch sind gerade die Nerds diejenigen die eigentlich Nvidias Marktposition ermöglicht haben, eben aus dem oben beschriebenen Effekt heraus.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2018)

Es interessiert nicht wer wem die Position ermöglicht hat, sondern mit was man am meisten Umsatz generiert. Ich kenne da Nvidias Zahlen nicht genau um das beurteilen zu können. Fakt ist das die Ansicht "die Nerds" sich scheinbar stark von der Ansicht von Redakteueren unterscheidet. Ich wäre wie gesagt immer noch für eine professionelle Klärung und verstehe auch nicht warum man da nicht die sicherlich bestehenden Ressourcen beim Verlag computec nutzen kann.

MfG


----------



## uka (12. Juli 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Fakt ist das die Ansicht "die Nerds" sich scheinbar stark von der Ansicht von Redakteueren unterscheidet.


Wertungsfrei:
Wie viele das wirklich sind, die mit der neuen NDA ein Problem haben, wird keiner genau sagen können. Von den 5 "Technik-Nerds" mit denen ich zutun habe hat keiner ein Problem mit der neuen NDA  (quer durch den DACH-Rahm). 

Wertung: 
Das mag sich ändern, wenn sich Test plötzlich komisch lesen oder unplausibel werden, aber bis dahin gibt es keinen Grund irgendetwas zu vermuten oder jemanden zu verteufeln.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2018)

uka schrieb:


> Wertungsfrei:
> Wie viele das wirklich sind, die mit der neuen NDA ein Problem haben, wird keiner genau sagen können. Von den 5 "Technik-Nerds" mit denen ich zutun habe hat keiner ein Problem mit der neuen NDA  (quer durch den DACH-Rahm).


Ist ja letzendlich auch egal, da nicht nur Nerds, sondern auch Fachmedien sich dagegen ausgesprochen haben. Ich hätte mir halt gewünscht das man da journalistisch etwas kritischer rangeht und entsprechend Fachleute in die Bewertung mit einbezieht und nicht nur bei denjenigen nachfragt ob alles i. O. ist, von denen die NDA kommt.^^ Das wäre durchaus angebracht, eben weil es zwei deutlich unterschiedliche Auslegungen der NDA gibt. 

MfG


----------



## Keyborder (12. Juli 2018)

Wie pcgh beteuert hat sich seit 10 Jahren nichts geändert. Weder bei den Vertragsgegenständen noch wird sich etwas in der Handhabe ändern.
Man bildet sich also alles nur ein und eine mündliche Zusage, nach unterschriebenem Vertrag, ist sowieso viel gewichtiger.
Warum also die Pferde scheu machen.

Man hat alles richtig gemacht.
Erst unterzeichnen,
dann Juristen Kompetenzen absprechen welche den Vertrag für fraglich erachten, 
Konkurrenz diskreditieren darf nicht fehlen
und weil der gemeine Mob nicht ruhe gibt mit einer mündlichen Zusage des Vertragspartners um sich wedeln, die anderes verspricht als zuvor unterschrieben wurde.
Ist schließlich gängige Handhabe.
Also immer locker durch die Hose atmen


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Juli 2018)

Wow, wird immer noch über diesen Müll hier schwadroniert? Faszinierend, wie sowas über 60 Seiten gehen kann^^


----------



## geisi2 (19. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlich und beachtenswert ist, dass einzelne Seiten diese NDAs zurückweisen und groß publizieren.



Das hat doch alles einen Grund. Heise.de ist jetzt nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt ein "Springer" unter den Fachportalen zu sein. 
Was ist denn jetzt wirklich Sache? Hat Heise bei dem Thema jetzt vollkommen unrecht mit der Kritik und will nur Klickzahlen/Aufmerksamkeit generieren?

Ich finde eher eure Haltung zu dem Thema beachtenswert. Und auch wie bei Euch solche Dinge wie ein NDA behandelt werden (Stichwort: "rechtliche Absicherung"). Gerade mit einem Vertragspartner wie NVIDIA.
Ansich gehen mich Eure Verträge nichts an aber als Leser hab ich mich doch ein wenig gewundert. Und was ich wirklich vermisse ist eine etwas kritischere Haltung zu Geschäftsgebaren wie bei NVIDIA und Intel üblich. 
Ganz ehrlich, mit dem Statement habt ihr euch keinen Gefallen getan. Zumindest nicht so wie bei mir das Ganze angekommen ist.  Bin da glaube ich auch nicht der Einzige.

Ich hab mir noch ein Video zum Thema bei PCWelt angeschaut. Auch die haben nicht unterschrieben und prüfen erstmal was Sache ist. Das wirkt jetzt eher professionell 
Und jetzt subtil gegen heise.de zu schießen, siehe Wortwahl --> "Ungewöhnlich und beachtenswert...groß publizieren". 
Auch das finde ich jetzt eher "beachtenswert".  

Ansich lese ich gerne hier...ansonsten hätte ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht hier was ins Forum zu schreiben.
Sowas habt ihr im Prinzip auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. Juli 2018)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich finde eher eure Haltung zu dem Thema beachtenswert. .



Warum denn? Es ändert sich doch durch das neue NDA in der Konsequenz rein gar nichts.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Warum denn? Es ändert sich doch durch das neue NDA in der Konsequenz rein gar nichts.


Warum dann die geänderte Formulierung und nicht die, die sie sonst immer hatten? Nein, ohne Grund setzt man keine Rechtsabteilung daran so ein Dokument zu ändern. Irgendetwas müssen sie sich dabei schon gedacht haben. Was auch immer es war.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (20. Juli 2018)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Das hat doch alles einen Grund. Heise.de ist jetzt nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt ein "Springer" unter den Fachportalen zu sein.
> Was ist denn jetzt wirklich Sache? Hat Heise bei dem Thema jetzt vollkommen unrecht mit der Kritik und will nur Klickzahlen/Aufmerksamkeit generieren?
> 
> Ich finde eher eure Haltung zu dem Thema beachtenswert. Und auch wie bei Euch solche Dinge wie ein NDA behandelt werden (Stichwort: "rechtliche Absicherung"). Gerade mit einem Vertragspartner wie NVIDIA.
> ...


Sehe ich genau so. 
Wirkt für mich ein bisschen wie den Sturm abfangen und warten bis sich die Wogen wieder glätten. Als Fachjournalist hätte man dem durchaus mehr auf dem Grund gehen müssen und dazu gehört dann eben nicht nur eine eigene fachliche Gegendarstellung als Kommentar, sondern vor allem eine verifizierte Gegendarstellung die also inhaltlich von entsprechenden Rechtsabteilungen geprüft wurde. 

MfG


----------



## McZonk (20. Juli 2018)

_Kurz für die (Moderation-)Akten: Hier sind eine Hand voll sinnfreie Beiträge verschwunden. Niemand muss sich hier gezwungen fühlen irgendetwas zu posten... 
_


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juli 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum dann die geänderte Formulierung und nicht die, die sie sonst immer hatten? Nein, ohne Grund setzt man keine Rechtsabteilung daran so ein Dokument zu ändern. Irgendetwas müssen sie sich dabei schon gedacht haben. Was auch immer es war.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Unsere Vermutung ist, dass sich Nvidia künftig die Organisation von neuen NDAs und Informaitons-Release-Zyklen zu jedem einzelnen neuen Produkt sparen will. Mit der jetzigen, Produkt-unabhängigen Formulierung hat man einen andauernden Rahmenvertrag, der aber effektiv für jede einzelne Information die gleichen Regeln festlegt, die bislang üblich waren.

Diese Woche hatte ich übrigens zwei schöne Beispiele für den realen Umgang mit NDA-Unterzeichnungen zumindest in der Spiele-Branche und die umgekehrt hohe Bedeutung von Kooperation und Vertrauen: Hersteller A hat umfangreiches Infomaterial zugemailt, Testmuster losgeschickt und mir ein NDA geschickt – wohlgemerkt in dieser Reihenfolge. Alle spannenden Dinge für eine Veröffentlichung waren in der Redaktion, bevor wir zur einer schriftlichen Zusicherung aufgefordert wurden, nichts zu veröffentlichen. Abgesehen von der Kopplung an ein konkretes Produkt mit offiziellem Release-Datum unterscheiden sich die Auflagen dieses NDAs übrigens nicht von dem von Nvidia. Hersteller B dagegen hat mir ein NDA zugeschickt, dass ich ablehnen musste, weil unter anderem der Umgang mit Leaks von Dritten ungeklärt war. Meine Testmuster wurden heute trotzdem losgeschickt – auf Versicherung hin, dass ich vor dem offiziellen Erscheinungsdatum nichts veröffentliche.

In beiden Fällen und auch für das Nvidia-NDA gilt: Alle beteiligten haben Interesse daran, dass der seit langem in der ganzen Branche etablierte Konsens eingehalten wird ("was du nur von mir erfahren hast, erzählst du erst weiter, wenn ich es dir erlaube"). Und alle wissen, dass ihr gegenüber hier und jetzt nach Belieben einen ärgerlichen Schaden anrichten könnte, in dem er den Konsens nicht einhält – sie wissen aber auch, dass er davon mittelfristig viel weniger hätte, als von einer Fortsetzung der Kooperation und des Vertrauensverhältnis bei künftigen Generationen.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> .......



aber aber aber aber, Nvidia ist doch das BOESE und ihr habt unterzeichnet, also seid ihr auch die boesen!
Das passt doch nicht, sind bestimmt Fakenews oder so!


SCNR



Wer in diesem Posting einen Hauch von Sarkasmus entdeckt, hat dieses Posting verstanden.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Unsere Vermutung ist, dass sich Nvidia künftig die Organisation von neuen NDAs und Informaitons-Release-Zyklen zu jedem einzelnen neuen Produkt sparen will. Mit der jetzigen, Produkt-unabhängigen Formulierung hat man einen andauernden Rahmenvertrag, der aber effektiv für jede einzelne Information die gleichen Regeln festlegt, die bislang üblich waren.
> 
> Diese Woche hatte ich übrigens zwei schöne Beispiele für den realen Umgang mit NDA-Unterzeichnungen zumindest in der Spiele-Branche und die umgekehrt hohe Bedeutung von Kooperation und Vertrauen: Hersteller A hat umfangreiches Infomaterial zugemailt, Testmuster losgeschickt und mir ein NDA geschickt – wohlgemerkt in dieser Reihenfolge. Alle spannenden Dinge für eine Veröffentlichung waren in der Redaktion, bevor wir zur einer schriftlichen Zusicherung aufgefordert wurden, nichts zu veröffentlichen. Abgesehen von der Kopplung an ein konkretes Produkt mit offiziellem Release-Datum unterscheiden sich die Auflagen dieses NDAs übrigens nicht von dem von Nvidia. Hersteller B dagegen hat mir ein NDA zugeschickt, dass ich ablehnen musste, weil unter anderem der Umgang mit Leaks von Dritten ungeklärt war. Meine Testmuster wurden heute trotzdem losgeschickt – auf Versicherung hin, dass ich vor dem offiziellen Erscheinungsdatum nichts veröffentliche.
> 
> In beiden Fällen und auch für das Nvidia-NDA gilt: Alle beteiligten haben Interesse daran, dass der seit langem in der ganzen Branche etablierte Konsens eingehalten wird ("was du nur von mir erfahren hast, erzählst du erst weiter, wenn ich es dir erlaube"). Und alle wissen, dass ihr gegenüber hier und jetzt nach Belieben einen ärgerlichen Schaden anrichten könnte, in dem er den Konsens nicht einhält – sie wissen aber auch, dass er davon mittelfristig viel weniger hätte, als von einer Fortsetzung der Kooperation und des Vertrauensverhältnis bei künftigen Generationen.



Bei der hohen Frequenz mit der Nvidia neue Produkte raus haut, ist dass ja unbedingt notwendig ein generelles NDA aufzusetzen, nicht dass den Ihr e-Mail Postfach noch platzt und den Ihre Dependancen sind wohl auch total überfordert mit den alle 2 Jahre stattfindenden Relase der neuen Karten.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei der hohen Frequenz mit der Nvidia neue Produkte raus haut, ist dass ja unbedingt notwendig ein generelles NDA aufzusetzen, nicht dass den Ihr e-Mail Postfach noch platzt und den Ihre Dependancen sind wohl auch total überfordert mit den alle 2 Jahre stattfindenden Relase der neuen Karten.



Ist das jetzt ideologisch von dir oder wie genau kommst du auf so eine Aussage?
Du weist schon das Nvidia nicht nur GPU's macht?

Ich hab deine Zeilen mehrfach gelesen um ja nicht in die Ironiefalle zu tappen. 
Vielleicht hab ichs dann doch nicht verstanden und ich bin einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei der hohen Frequenz mit der Nvidia neue Produkte raus haut, ist dass ja unbedingt notwendig ein generelles NDA aufzusetzen



Na überleg mal, Nvidia hat bestimmt weltweit mehrere 1000 wenn nicht 10000 NDA Unterzeichner.
Da dürfte es relativ stressig sein jedes mal ein neues rauszugeben und das mit Unterschrift zurückgehen zu lassen.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na überleg mal, Nvidia hat bestimmt weltweit mehrere 1000 wenn nicht 10000 NDA Unterzeichner.
> Da dürfte es relativ stressig sein jedes mal ein neues rauszugeben und das mit Unterschrift zurückgehen zu lassen.



Der Postversand und die Koordinierung der Testexemplare dürfte da doch deutlich aufwendiger sein als eine Vorlage zu mailen und entgegen zu nehmen anhand einer banalen Liste. Da wird ein Standardtext eingefügt und der Anhang dran dann sind das ein paar klicks im Mailverteiler, sry dass ist doch kein Aufwand für einen Konzern dieser Größe.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Unsere Vermutung ist, dass sich Nvidia künftig die Organisation von neuen NDAs und Informaitons-Release-Zyklen zu jedem einzelnen neuen Produkt sparen will. Mit der jetzigen, Produkt-unabhängigen Formulierung hat man einen andauernden Rahmenvertrag, der aber effektiv für jede einzelne Information die gleichen Regeln festlegt, die bislang üblich waren.
> 
> Diese Woche hatte ich übrigens zwei schöne Beispiele für den realen Umgang mit NDA-Unterzeichnungen zumindest in der Spiele-Branche und die umgekehrt hohe Bedeutung von Kooperation und Vertrauen: Hersteller A hat umfangreiches Infomaterial zugemailt, Testmuster losgeschickt und mir ein NDA geschickt – wohlgemerkt in dieser Reihenfolge. Alle spannenden Dinge für eine Veröffentlichung waren in der Redaktion, bevor wir zur einer schriftlichen Zusicherung aufgefordert wurden, nichts zu veröffentlichen. Abgesehen von der Kopplung an ein konkretes Produkt mit offiziellem Release-Datum unterscheiden sich die Auflagen dieses NDAs übrigens nicht von dem von Nvidia. Hersteller B dagegen hat mir ein NDA zugeschickt, dass ich ablehnen musste, weil unter anderem der Umgang mit Leaks von Dritten ungeklärt war. Meine Testmuster wurden heute trotzdem losgeschickt – auf Versicherung hin, dass ich vor dem offiziellen Erscheinungsdatum nichts veröffentliche.
> 
> In beiden Fällen und auch für das Nvidia-NDA gilt: Alle beteiligten haben Interesse daran, dass der seit langem in der ganzen Branche etablierte Konsens eingehalten wird ("was du nur von mir erfahren hast, erzählst du erst weiter, wenn ich es dir erlaube"). Und alle wissen, dass ihr gegenüber hier und jetzt nach Belieben einen ärgerlichen Schaden anrichten könnte, in dem er den Konsens nicht einhält – sie wissen aber auch, dass er davon mittelfristig viel weniger hätte, als von einer Fortsetzung der Kooperation und des Vertrauensverhältnis bei künftigen Generationen.


Zum ersten Absatz:
Genau das ist auch einer meiner ersten Gedanken gewesen und wohl auch der vieler anderer. Aber! Dann hinterfragt man das erst nochmal, meldet sich bei Nvidia, lässt sich diese Vermutung bestätigen und unterschreibt dann. DAS ist es was den meisten hier nicht schmeckt! 
Dass du dann erklärst wie es sich normalerweise mit NDAs verhält ist unangebracht. Das habt ihr und haben wir schon lange verstanden. 
Mir ist der Vorteil einer solchen Geschäftsbeziehung durchaus bewusst. Jedoch habt ihr beispielsweise nicht vorhergesagt dass so etwas wie das GPP kommt, oder? Sollte es einen neuen Versuch geben und Nvidia kommt den Partnern zuvor euch davon in Kenntnis zu setzen, was dann? Verkauft ihr ubs eine Marke wie Arez dann als neu und eigenständig? Es geht nicht darum was sehr wahrscheinlich passiert, sondern was im unfassbar unwahrscheinlichsten und schlechtesten Fall passieren könnte. 

Na und wofür? Dafür dass ihr einen Tag früher einen Test draußen habt? Habt ihr mal geschaut wie viele Klicks eure Tests am ersten Tag generieren und wie viele Klicks an den Tagen danach? Ich bin schon länger hier im Forum angemeldet und lese locker hundert mal so viel wie ich kommentiere, aber eine Umfrage was uns wichtiger wäre, die ist mir nicht untergekommen. Macht doch einfach mal eine auf in der ihr fragt wie wichtig ein Test zum ersten Tag ist, auch wenn ihr dafür eventuell Abstriche bei der Informationswahl in Kauf nehmen müsstet. 
Ich meine, geht in die threads zu euren Tests, was lest ihr da? In gefühlt jedem zehnten post werden die Ergebnisse mit denen anderer Seiten verglichen. Es ist demnach fast egal ob man nun erster, zweiter, oder achtzehnter ist. Die User die sich für die Ergebnisse interessieren lesen eh alle Tests und verglichen. 

Edit: hab mich wieder beruhigt. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Postversand und die Koordinierung der Testexemplare dürfte da doch deutlich aufwendiger sein als eine Vorlage zu mailen und entgegen zu nehmen anhand einer banalen Liste. Da wird ein Standardtext eingefügt und der Anhang dran dann sind das ein paar klicks im Mailverteiler, sry dass ist doch kein Aufwand für einen Konzern dieser Größe.



Du musst die NDAs nicht nur verteilen, sondern du musst auch den Überblick behalten, wer sie unterzeichnet hat. Insbesondere dann, wenn einige sie nicht unterzeichnen wollen, andere zusätzliche Bedingungen stellen möchten etc.. Das ist ein vergleichsweise großer Aufwand und es braucht auch schlicht Zeit. Wenn die NDAs schon unterzeichnet sind, spart sich Nvidia locker 1-2 Wochen Vorlauf und sie können auch viel kleinere Dinge vorab kommunizieren. Es gibt ja nicht nur neue High-End-GPUs zu testen. Man kann auch News beispielsweise zu einem Spiele-Bundle für bestehende Produkte vorbereiten, für die sich sonst niemand den NDA-Aufwand gemacht hätte.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Zum ersten Absatz:
> Genau das ist auch einer meiner ersten Gedanken gewesen und wohl auch der vieler anderer. Aber! Dann hinterfragt man das erst nochmal, meldet sich bei Nvidia, lässt sich diese Vermutung bestätigen und unterschreibt dann. DAS ist es was den meisten hier nicht schmeckt!
> 
> Dass du dann erklärst wie es sich normalerweise mit NDAs verhält ist unangebracht. Das habt ihr und haben wir schon lange verstanden.
> ...



Wir sind es gewohnt, auf Fragen nach den künftigen Geschäftsplänen großer Unternehmen nie eine Antwort zu erhalten. Was Nvidia mit dem neuen NDA bezweckt, werden wir erst erfahren, wenn sie es umsetzen. Für das Unterzeichnen war nur wichtig, das die im NDA festgehaltenen Regeln den bislang üblichen entsprechen. Das Nvidia diese jetzt so formuliert, dass auch noch unbekannte Produkte erfasst werden, die früher ein separates NDA benötigt hätten, ist auffällig. Aber es ist kein Problem. Auch nicht für Fälle wie das GPP, wie in diesem Thread schon mehrfach erklärt wurde. Asus schafft eine neue Marke nur für AMD-GPUs, die vorher zusammen mit Nvidia verkauft wurden und parallel gibt es Gerüchte zu einem Nvidia-Partnerprogramm, dass den Vertrieb von AMD- und Nvidia-Produkten unter einer Marke verbietet? Bam. News. Sowohl Ankündigungen von Asus als auch Gerüchte gehören zu den Informationen, die ausdrücklich nicht unter die Verschwiegenheitsklausel dieses oder anderer von uns unterzeichneten NDAs fallen.

Day-1-Tests haben übrigens erhebliche Publikumswirksamkeit, ja. Das mag aus Sicht eine Forenlesers manchmal anders aussehen (auch wenn mir kein Beispiel aus den letzten Jahren einfällt, wo der zugehörige Thread nicht an Tag 1 überrannt wurde), aber diese Seite lebt von deutlich mehr als den knapp 5.000 aktiven Forenmitgliedern. Davon abgesehen geht es nicht um Tag 1 oder Tag 2, sondern um Tag 1 oder "2 Wochen später".


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2018)

Cool dass du heute (an deinem freien Tag) darauf reagierst. 
Wie sagt man so schön... we will see.
Ich hoffe für uns alle hier dass du richtig liegst, wäre vom Gegenteil aber auch nicht überrascht. Theoretisch bräuchte es nun ja keine NDA zu Produkten mehr seitens Nvidia. Wir werden sehen ob dennoch welche eintrudeln.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Cool dass du heute (an deinem freien Tag) darauf reagierst.
> Wie sagt man so schön... we will see.
> Ich hoffe für uns alle hier dass du richtig liegst, wäre vom Gegenteil aber auch nicht überrascht. Theoretisch bräuchte es nun ja keine NDA zu Produkten mehr seitens Nvidia. Wir werden sehen ob dennoch welche eintrudeln.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Du bringst mich da auf einen weiteren Gedanken.
Ich denke was noch relevanter sein dürfte, wenn erst einmal alle auf ein allgemeines NDA konditioniert sind, dann ist es im Nachhinein ein leichtes dieses später als modifizierte Auflage mit noch härteren Bedingungen durchzusetzen.

Wenn alle wissen,dass Nvidia nur noch eine allgemeine Vereinbarung raus gibt die ALLE Produkte betrifft in einem nicht spezifiziertem Zeitraum, dann hat man auf Grund der Relevanz des Akteurs quasi die Pistole auf der Brust. Aus dem Schema kommt man doch nachher überhaupt nicht mehr raus. Die Kündigungsmöglichkeit der NDA scheint ja erst eine verlockende Absicherung für das Medium, aber genauso gut kann Nvidia die alte NDA kündigen, eine neue Revision auflegen und wenn das Medium dieser nicht zustimmt, steht de facto eigentlich fest dass man komplett von allen Informationen und Veranstaltungen ausgeschlossen ist und zwar ab diesem Zeitpunkt auf unbestimmte Zeit hinaus bzw. bis man unterschreibt auf gut deutsch.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2018)

Jupp, diesen Gedanken muss man ebenso in Betracht ziehen wie alle anderen. Jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach. Klar werden da andere wieder argumentieren dass solch ähnliche NDAs ja schon seit zehn Jahren funktioniert haben und es keinen Grund gibt eine solche Entwicklung zu befürchten, aber bisher gab es auch noch kein GPP in dieser Form und niemand wollte derartiges vorher in Betracht ziehen. Gekommen ist es aber und funktioniert hat es auch, trotz offiziellem Rückzug.
Wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt, ich halte momentan alles für möglich. Nur die Tatsache dass es überhaupt eine winzige Möglichkeit für eine negative Entwicklung gibt, stört mich aber und wäre für mich Grund genug gewesen es zu unterlassen. Wohl gemerkt, für mich. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------

